# Looking for June 2012 IVF Buddies



## hockey24

I'm gearing up for round 2 of IVF in June and hoping to find some buddies to share it with. :friends:

I'm on birth control pills now and expect to start stimming around June 7th - if all goes as planned. :thumbup:

Who else is doing IVF in June??? :happydance:


----------



## raelynn

Hi hockey24, I'm currently waiting for AF which should be here in the next few days and then I'll be starting on birth control.


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

Hi,

Im also starting in June, I am on BCP just now and stims should be starting around the 3rd of June :happydance:

Fingers crossed we get our BFP's :)

x


----------



## hockey24

Welcome ladies! Definitely have FX'd that this is our month!!

Xox - sounds like I may be starting just behind you! Will be exciting to follow you through your process. 

Raelyn - how long will you be on BCP's? 

Is this a first IVF round for you ladies?


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

This is my 1st IVF after a failed IUI and 2 cancelled, Im hoping this is my only one but being realistic in my approach although im keen to get started :)

I have a low AMH so thought it best not to waste any more time or eggs with something with such low success when IVF was better suited


----------



## hockey24

I think that is wise. I have low AMH as well but went through 3 failed IUI's anyway. 

This will be my 2nd IVF. The first go round, I had a small fibroid in the uterus that I have since had removed so hoping that this will be for me too. 

Why did you have 2 IUI's cancelled? Were they medicated IUI's?


----------



## Mammywannabe

hey ladies..
Im starting next month also
So excited now and nervous!
I am starting the short protocal isci ..so straight to stimms on day 2 or 3
I have never been pregnant and have no other treatment.

hugs to all xx


----------



## hockey24

Welcome Mammywannabe! 

I was just in your fair city last week. Went to Dublin for a few days and then out to Wicklow for a couple before going to London. Ireland was just beautiful!!:flower:

I used to be scared to think about IVF and now I just love reading people's story and following their journey! There is so much hope and so many BFP's that you can't help but be excited! :happydance:

Good luck and be sure to keep us posted with your progress!:thumbup:


----------



## raelynn

I'll be on birth control for 21 days so should put me towards mid June whenever AF decides to show her face. This is my first IVF cycle. DH has azoospermia so we've already gone through the surgery to extract what little sperm they could find. We're hoping to use what we have frozen but may have to do another surgery at the time of my ER to try for fresh samples if our frozen ones don't survive. We'll be doing ICSI too.


----------



## drsquid

im on lupron.. still dont have af but... didnt plan on starting stims til june1 anyway so who cares.. (i want to do egg retrieval and transfer the week of june 11 so it is geared towards then). gonna do icsi cause im doing donor sperm.


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Also having IVF, well ICSI in June. 
Start nasal spray to 'down reg' on June 6th, feeling extremely nervous and scared.

Wishing you all lots of luck


----------



## raelynn

Tinkerbell - I'm nervous too! Excited but definitely nervous.

I really hope this is it for all of us and we see a lot of BFPs soon!


----------



## x0xjacquix0x

drsquid- looks like we will be getting ec/et around the same time :)

hockey24- Yeh they were medicated IUIs. The 2 that were cancelled were due to too many follicles and too thick a lining, when i told the consultant about this he was surprised as said part of the issue with AMH is you are classed as an under responder so im hoping the fact I had 4 follicles on low dose of drugs means ill get a good number on the higher dose :)

What protocol are you on? I am doing flare

I discovered yesterday my doctor hadn't completed one of the bloods we needed for the clinic so getting this sorted today, just hope the result is back in time

Wishing everyone lots of luck :)


----------



## hockey24

You know, I don't know what my protocol is called. I'm on BCP's right now until early June, then start stimming on Day 4 of my cycle. I will do Gonal-F and Repronex and then start Ganirelix a few days later until retrieval day. 

But too many follicles? That's great for IVF! 

I'm so ready for June to get here and get this show on the road!


----------



## jerseygirl412

Hi Ladies
I'm scheduled for IVF with ICSI this June as well, I'm on bcp now, have to go for a saline sonogram tomorrow if all is well with that they told me they were looking for retreival 2nd week of June, I know I will be on Lupron, Gonal F, and not sure of anything else, Ovidrel for trigger and progesterone suppositories after transfer. 
We are unexplained, DH has great sperm ( said he should bottle and sell) me just borderline with hypothyroid
We went through two failed medicated rounds of IUI , we had all of our genetic testing which came back fine..now we are hoping and praying that maybe we will be one of the lucky ones that get first time :bfp: after the first IVF round
Just so excited to get this show on the road already!!

Lots of :dust: to all you wonderful ladies


----------



## Ginger7

I'm new to the site and wanted to see if I could join you ladies. Mid June I should be starting stims for round 3 of IVF/ICSI plus genetic testing prior to embryo transfer. 

We got our first BFP in May but I had an early MC. We have been ttc for10 yrs this month. 

I'm looking forward to meeting new people and sharing experiences and helping each other thru these tough times of IVF. 

Ginger


----------



## Lindylou

Hi girls. I am waiting for AF which should appear next week then start my 21 day count to do my 2nd long protocol. 

Is anybody else doing long protocol?


----------



## hockey24

Welcome Jerseygirl, Ginger7, and Lindylou! 

I've got a good feeling about June!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## loyla

I'm not sure if I am technically a May IVF'er, but I'll jump in for support :) I am on Lupron right now(was on BCP prior to that), Follistim this Sunday(27th), with ER/ET around 1st full week of June. This is my 1st IVF/ICSI. The Lupron shots haven't been bad(yet)...couple of mild headaches here and there...So far, it seems like the anticipation has been worse that the actual process...but the process isn't over yet, so I shouldn't jinx it, I suppose. :) drsquid - how are you fairing on the lupron? I'm on the 10/5 regimen. Best of luck(BFP's) to all!:happydance:


----------



## Ginger7

Thanks for the welcome Hockey24! 

My RE is changing things up this time, pressing hard for a viable pregnancy. The plan so far is another short cycle transferring 4 embryos on day 3 instead of the 5 day transfers since my 72 hr fertilization report was excellent. The best ones were 6 10 cells and 4 8 cells but at day 5 we only had to 10 cells transferred and nothing made it to freeze. He says my uterus is the optimal environment even with the best lab the uterus cannot be beat! We are adding genetic testing to the embryos and I'm going for genetic testing too since we found out yesterday my cousin MC a severe downs baby with a heart defect. So new finding in my family history warrant extra testing which I'm greatful for. 

I'll try to add info about me do you know about our journey

Best wishes everyone!! June will be successful!! :happydance:


----------



## raelynn

Lindylou - I think I'm going to be on the long protocol. I haven't gotten any specifics yet but I'll be starting with birth control and will be on lupron, menopur, and bravelle (at least that was what was mentioned at our overview session)


----------



## MsTX

Hey girls! I would love to join your group! This is my first(and hopefully only)round of IVF. I am on BC right now and start my lupron shots on monday the 28th. 

raelynn- It looks like we will be taking the same meds.

I start stemming on 6/9 and my possible retrieval date is on 6/21


----------



## raelynn

MsTX - Welcome! Since you're a bit ahead of me maybe you can give me a heads up on all the meds since we'll be on the same ones. This is my first IVF too. Good luck!


----------



## drsquid

I thought I was gonna be on bcp but apparently not. Started lupron on the 11th which was about day 20 of my cycle. Finally lookin like af is arriving (a few days late at around day 33 or so, skip a month of TTC and you have no idea what cycle day it is). I'm on 10 units a day which is treating me much better. Somewhat less tired but I took a red eye flight from San Francisco to Philly last night and napped off and on all day today so... I never got my
Cd2 us cause well af hasn't arrived yet and I'm across the country. As I don't plan on starting stims til the 1st it apparently doesn't matter. I go for us on the 31st when I get back for my baseline. I know I'll be taking gonal f and menopur but i don't know how much of each. Plus my doc has me on medrol cause apparently some study showed it improves egg quality. Just realized I'm gonna run out of that too early but... Since I pay out of pocket for meds and my folks have super small copays I figure I'll just get one of them to get a script filled (dad is an md too). 

Hope everyone is good


----------



## MsTX

Thank you! I am really hopeful that this will work. My husband and I have been TTC #2 since March of 09. I ended up having 2 ruptured ectopics 5 months apart and having both tubes removed. Our insurance does not cover fertility treatments or medications so we are completely out of pocket :/ This is our only shot for a while so i'm praying for great results! 

drsquid- I will be taking medrol also. I was wondering what that was for so that's nice to know that it helps with egg quality!


----------



## hockey24

Jerseygirl - good luck with your sonogram today! Hope all is clear and your good to go for your next cycle!! :thumbup:

Drsquid - don't you just hate AF? Never on time when you want her but when your praying for her to be late, she's right on time! Good to know about Medrol - need to ask my doctor about that one. :flower:

MsTx - Looks like we start stimming the same day - 6/9! :happydance:

Loyla - looks like your going to be our first IVF'er for the month! Can't wait to hear how things go once you start stimming this weekend. :happydance:


----------



## MsTX

hockey24- That is so exciting! I have been reading these threads for years on and off now and I am so happy to have found this one!!!


----------



## drsquid

Most people I've talked to have taken medrol only
For egg transfer when it is to help prevent rejection by slightly decreasing the immune system. My doc has me on it from the start of lupron which I hadn't seen anywhere. In asking him about it he said there are some studies for both uses of medrol but not much proof of either doing much. I think it is more his partners protocol than his. I decided screw it, the dose is pretty low and can't hurt


----------



## loyla

Thanks, Hockey - I'll keep you ladies posted :dance:

Hi, Drsquid! I'll be on Medrol, too, but starting a few days before ER. I also start on Crinone(progesterone) @ the same time.


----------



## Ginger7

I'm on a different protocol then most of you ladies. CD2 ( which would be around June 15th) I would go in for us. As long as my pcos isn't acting up I can start stims then. Follistim 225mg, menopur 75mg are what we've used the past two IVF's and I have had consistent results with 21 eggs and most fertilizing and maturing above average @72 hrs. 
We have excellent insurance plans but nothing is covered not even meds and I've had 3 cash surgeries since December. Sure hope it works this next time! Going for genetic testing today.


----------



## Lindylou

This is my last free go. Luckily in my area I get 2 goes on the nhs. The only meds I take is buserrilin for 21 days then buserrilin plus 4amps of menopur. After collection I start the progesterone. Does anybody get anything else to help implantation?


----------



## raelynn

Ginger - Since you have PCOS maybe you can answer something I've been worrying about. Do you have long cycles? Mine are really long (like 3 months long) and I'm worried AF won't show after I stop birth control. What do they do in that case? Do I have to just keep waiting before I can start stims or do they just start them regardless?


----------



## Ginger7

raelynn said:


> Ginger - Since you have PCOS maybe you can answer something I've been worrying about. Do you have long cycles? Mine are really long (like 3 months long) and I'm worried AF won't show after I stop birth control. What do they do in that case? Do I have to just keep waiting before I can start stims or do they just start them regardless?

When your off BCP it should come on its own. Bcp regulates PCOS and also eliminates cysts. Ive only had one AF that was almost a month late but it was due to a cyst and fertility meds messing up my cycle. Not all women have the same symptoms of pcos which sometimes is hard to detect. If you don't get AF for some strange reason phone your RE they may order labs and an us to detect what's going on. If not they can give you something like provera but they rather not give too many meds because it can affect things like your pituitary gland. Also another helpful hint is limit your sugar intake, my acupuncturist recommends this and it seems to even help you feel better.


----------



## babynowplease

Hi everyone,

I just finished up 3 weeks of BCP, and I start my injectibles tomorrow (as long as my bloodwork and ultrasound look good to go). I've done 6 IUIs (5 BFNs and 1 chemical). I've lost a lot of hope along the way, but lately I've been seeing lots of stories of women who struggled for a long time but got pregnant on their first IVF. I hope that's the case for us - we can really only afford one IVF cycle, and then we will have to start considering other options. I am very nervous, very excited, and can hardly stand the wait! Every day I do a count down of how long I think it will be until I know if it worked...

Good luck to all!
Nicole


----------



## raelynn

Ginger7 said:


> When your off BCP it should come on its own. Bcp regulates PCOS and also eliminates cysts. Ive only had one AF that was almost a month late but it was due to a cyst and fertility meds messing up my cycle. Not all women have the same symptoms of pcos which sometimes is hard to detect. If you don't get AF for some strange reason phone your RE they may order labs and an us to detect what's going on. If not they can give you something like provera but they rather not give too many meds because it can affect things like your pituitary gland. Also another helpful hint is limit your sugar intake, my acupuncturist recommends this and it seems to even help you feel better.

Thanks! I'm hoping the bcp regulates everything and I end up having a normal cycle for once. I've been limiting my sugar and carbs for a few months now. I definitely notice the difference of feeling better it is just hard to stick with!


----------



## raelynn

babynowplease said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just finished up 3 weeks of BCP, and I start my injectibles tomorrow (as long as my bloodwork and ultrasound look good to go). I've done 6 IUIs (5 BFNs and 1 chemical). I've lost a lot of hope along the way, but lately I've been seeing lots of stories of women who struggled for a long time but got pregnant on their first IVF. I hope that's the case for us - we can really only afford one IVF cycle, and then we will have to start considering other options. I am very nervous, very excited, and can hardly stand the wait! Every day I do a count down of how long I think it will be until I know if it worked...
> 
> Good luck to all!
> Nicole


I'm the same way with the counting! I try to plan out everything even though I know that isn't possible. But, it gives me something to do to try and get through all this waiting. Hopefully IVF is the answer for you!


----------



## hockey24

babynowplease said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just finished up 3 weeks of BCP, and I start my injectibles tomorrow (as long as my bloodwork and ultrasound look good to go). I've done 6 IUIs (5 BFNs and 1 chemical). I've lost a lot of hope along the way, but lately I've been seeing lots of stories of women who struggled for a long time but got pregnant on their first IVF. I hope that's the case for us - we can really only afford one IVF cycle, and then we will have to start considering other options. I am very nervous, very excited, and can hardly stand the wait! Every day I do a count down of how long I think it will be until I know if it worked...
> 
> Good luck to all!
> Nicole

Welcome babynowplease! I definitely understand the count down. I do it too as it gives me something to obsess about. 

Read the IVF success thread. Very inspiring and lots of BFP's on the first IVF round! Good luck to you! :thumbup:


----------



## MsTX

So, my meds are currently on the truck for delivery right now. Is it wierd that im excited for this?!? I can't wait to start this process, 3 years is long enough!


----------



## hockey24

MsTX said:


> So, my meds are currently on the truck for delivery right now. Is it wierd that im excited for this?!? I can't wait to start this process, 3 years is long enough!

I hear ya! The pharmacy called yesterday to tell me that have my prescription and just waiting to fill it. Looking forward to delivery of that cooler! :happydance:


----------



## Ginger7

babynowplease said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just finished up 3 weeks of BCP, and I start my injectibles tomorrow (as long as my bloodwork and ultrasound look good to go). I've done 6 IUIs (5 BFNs and 1 chemical). I've lost a lot of hope along the way, but lately I've been seeing lots of stories of women who struggled for a long time but got pregnant on their first IVF. I hope that's the case for us - we can really only afford one IVF cycle, and then we will have to start considering other options. I am very nervous, very excited, and can hardly stand the wait! Every day I do a count down of how long I think it will be until I know if it worked...
> 
> Good luck to all!
> Nicole

Ive had good luck with follistim and menopur...hope you do too!


----------



## Ginger7

Has anyone had genetic testing? I wonder if it's the same turn around time as for male karyotype testing... I'm hoping to have results in a couple weeks.


----------



## raelynn

We waived the genetic testing. I think I heard somewhere it takes several weeks for the results to come back.


----------



## Ginger7

DH had it done when we were looking into his issues but now I have to have it because of new family genetic problems popping up with my cousins mc that showed severe downs syndrome and heart defect that would of been fatal. Plus her 1 yr old has many issues pointing towards ******ation and we aren't sure if they are genetic issues or substance issues and we are not willing to take any chances with my limitations and having a child live a tough life in today's society.


----------



## raelynn

If you have a family history of it, it is probably a good idea. We haven't had any family history of any birth defects or complications so we decided not too. I'm sure we would have thought otherwise if there was a history there though. Hope everything comes back all clear for you!

AF finally showed for me today! Called our nurse yesterday since I knew it was coming based on my temps and I get started on birth control Monday.


----------



## Ginger7

raelynn said:


> If you have a family history of it, it is probably a good idea. We haven't had any family history of any birth defects or complications so we decided not too. I'm sure we would have thought otherwise if there was a history there though. Hope everything comes back all clear for you!
> 
> AF finally showed for me today! Called our nurse yesterday since I knew it was coming based on my temps and I get started on birth control Monday.

Wow that's great news! I'm glad the Bcp regulated your cycle! :happydance:


----------



## raelynn

BCP didn't regulate my cycle yet. I won't start it until Monday. We were just waiting out my natural cycle for this one (89 days long). I'm really hoping BCP will regulate the next one since that will determine when I start stims.


----------



## Lindylou

Wish AF would hurry up! Due on Thursday but fly on holiday Friday. She has great timing! Most important thing is it is Only 21 days till down reg then!

On my last ivf cycle, as I came around from egg collection they said we needed to choose ivf or icsi as borderline icsi. We went icsi and got 15 eggs fertilised but there have been recent stories in the UK that ICSI increase the chance of birth defects ( great to know if it might be our only chance to have a baby!!) Does anybody know anymore about this? We may have no choice and be told its ICSI or IVF but if we are put in that position again has anybody got any advice?


----------



## MsTX

I read the same thing somewhere. I read it increases the chance from about 4% to 8%. That is still a very small chance and not much more than conceiving naturally at 4%. I believe IVF in general raises that percentage whether or not you choose ICSI. I hope that helps some.


----------



## Ginger7

That sure is a loooong cycle!! FX AF comes after Bcp this time!!!


----------



## Ginger7

Lindylou said:


> Wish AF would hurry up! Due on Thursday but fly on holiday Friday. She has great timing! Most important thing is it is Only 21 days till down reg then!
> 
> On my last ivf cycle, as I came around from egg collection they said we needed to choose ivf or icsi as borderline icsi. We went icsi and got 15 eggs fertilised but there have been recent stories in the UK that ICSI increase the chance of birth defects ( great to know if it might be our only chance to have a baby!!) Does anybody know anymore about this? We may have no choice and be told its ICSI or IVF but if we are put in that position again has anybody got any advice?

We are forced to use ICSI too but my re hasn't mentioned anything about increased birth defects. I have however seen something posted on the Internet not sure what the percentage of risk is. It's tough being put in this situation but I think the benefits definetly outweigh the risk in this case.


----------



## Melbram

Hi everyone can I join 

Im due to start DR on the 15th June - we will be having ICSI too. We were told that there is a risk of birth defects which isnt want you want to hear but I guess its our best chance and there is a risk naturally


----------



## MsTX

I agree. There is always that risk. For some of us ladies IVF is our only option. We just pray for the best.


----------



## Ginger7

Melbram said:


> Hi everyone can I join
> 
> Im due to start DR on the 15th June - we will be having ICSI too. We were told that there is a risk of birth defects which isnt want you want to hear but I guess its our best chance and there is a risk naturally

Hopefully I will be starting stims around the 15th too! Wishing you the best of luck ! 
Ginger


----------



## Ginger7

Melbram said:


> Hi everyone can I join
> 
> Im due to start DR on the 15th June - we will be having ICSI too. We were told that there is a risk of birth defects which isnt want you want to hear but I guess its our best chance and there is a risk naturally

Sorry I mis read DR for stims... Making up what I see know... Pretty scary lol but still wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## raelynn

Melbram - I won't have our official IVF calendar until around June 5 when our nurse gets back from vacation but should be starting DR right around the 15th too

Our RE mentioned the risk of birth defects but said that the studies are still being debated since so many other factors could contribute to the cause of birth defects such as a high percentage of IVF patients are older and already have a higher risk of birth defects. He said it was there for us to be aware of but it wasn't a guarantee that ICSI alone was the cause of a greater number of birth defects. ICSI is our only option as well since hubby has azoospermia and we're working with only a very few sperm that we have frozen from his TESE. As several of you have said (and our RE as well) the risk is greatly outweighed by knowing this is the only option so it is either accept the risk or no baby.


----------



## wishandwait

Hi! Can I join? Starting short cycle as soon as I get my period! Can anyone tell me why, after two years of trying not to get a period, I'm late the month that I want it!! My cycles are very regular, never ever over 28 days...... and now I'm on day 30 and no end in sight except lots of negative pregnancy tests. My body hates me :(


----------



## Melbram

Hi wishandwait its probably the stress and the wanting af to arrive. I had my consultation last week which would have been day 30 (I thought if af arrived early I wouldnt be able to start this cycle) normally af doesnt arrive until day 33-35 but because I really didnt want it to come early it did!!!! Maybe we should start wishing we are not going to get pregnant and see if that works ;)


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all, can I join?

I'm doing short cycle and start around the 7th June.

Nervous and excited!!


----------



## Ginger7

wishandwait said:


> Hi! Can I join? Starting short cycle as soon as I get my period! Can anyone tell me why, after two years of trying not to get a period, I'm late the month that I want it!! My cycles are very regular, never ever over 28 days...... and now I'm on day 30 and no end in sight except lots of negative pregnancy tests. My body hates me :(

It can also be delayed from fertility meds, cysts among other things. If it is too delayed my re has me come in for labs and us to see what's taking place. They can bring on a period with meds but most prefer not to because it interferes with things like your pituitary gland


----------



## MsTX

Welcome ladies! Hoping your period starts soon. Mine did the same thing. I'm usually always 28 days but this past cycle it wa 34 :/ 

I am starting my Lupron shots tonight! It seems like this day has taken forever to finally get here!!! I take 10 units every night and my next appt isn't until 6/6 to make sure I am ready to start stimming on 6/9. 

I have a question for anyone who has been through this or has received their protocol. My doctor put no intercourse starting today. I don't really see how that could affect anything right now since all I'm doin is the lupron. Have any of you ladies been told the same or something different? I would like to be able to as long as possible since I know we will have to abstain for a while.


----------



## Ginger7

MsTX said:


> Welcome ladies! Hoping your period starts soon. Mine did the same thing. I'm usually always 28 days but this past cycle it wa 34 :/
> 
> I am starting my Lupron shots tonight! It seems like this day has taken forever to finally get here!!! I take 10 units every night and my next appt isn't until 6/6 to make sure I am ready to start stimming on 6/9.
> 
> I have a question for anyone who has been through this or has received their protocol. My doctor put no intercourse starting today. I don't really see how that could affect anything right now since all I'm doin is the lupron. Have any of you ladies been told the same or something different? I would like to be able to as long as possible since I know we will have to abstain for a while.

I'm sorry I don't know much about the long protocols but if ever in doubt of strange sounding orders I would double check with the nurse. They should know why and be able to explain. Good luck to you!


----------



## raelynn

Starting BCP today and the countdown to down regging! I have never looked forward to needles in my life. I'm a HUGE needle wuss but it this gets us to baby, bring it on!

MsTX - I have to wait for our calendar since our nurse is on vacation right now. What did your calendar look like (since we're doing the same meds)? I'm trying to count out when down regging and stims and such will start so I can plan ahead a bit. How many days was each part (BCP, down regging, stims...)


----------



## MsTX

I started my BC on CD 3(5/14) and I am still on it. I start my Lupron tonight(5/28) and continue that with my BC until 6/5. I'll stop my BC but continue with the lupron. I go in on 6/6 for an US and bloodwork where I should get the go ahead to start my Bravelle and Menopur. I start those + lupron on 6/9 and stop the lupron on 6/11. I will go in on 6/11 for them to check my E2 levels and I'll continue taking the bravelle and menopur as my doctor directs, going in about every other day for US and BW until I get the go ahead to trigger. My possible retrieval date is 6/21 and we are shooting for a 5dt. He said that date could be off by a couple days depending on how quickly my follicles mature.


----------



## Lindylou

Thank you ladies for all your answers. It's so difficult when they say with one breath icsi is your best shot but then fill you with worries. Think that will just have to leave it to fate like everything else on this roller coaster :) 

Mrstx- we were just told no unprotected sex and avoid for few days after transfer. To be honest I wasn't up for much when stimming, was too uncomfortable.


----------



## Ginger7

Lindylou said:


> Thank you ladies for all your answers. It's so difficult when they say with one breath icsi is your best shot but then fill you with worries. Think that will just have to leave it to fate like everything else on this roller coaster :)
> 
> Mrstx- we were just told no unprotected sex and avoid for few days after transfer. To be honest I wasn't up for much when stimming, was too uncomfortable.

Lindylou
I think most everything comes with some sort of risk even if its minimal. It's also hard not to worry about things but im sure your RE has your best intrest in mind. FX that all us going thru this journey have happy healthy babies in our arms very soon!:flower:


----------



## Ginger7

raelynn said:


> Starting BCP today and the countdown to down regging! I have never looked forward to needles in my life. I'm a HUGE needle wuss but it this gets us to baby, bring it on!
> 
> MsTX - I have to wait for our calendar since our nurse is on vacation right now. What did your calendar look like (since we're doing the same meds)? I'm trying to count out when down regging and stims and such will start so I can plan ahead a bit. How many days was each part (BCP, down regging, stims...)

The belly shots are done with such a small needle. If they hurt you try applying ice for a few min before and it will help numb the area. If your DH will do it for you just dont look. Im sure you will be fine!:flower:


----------



## raelynn

DH is as much of a wimp as me with needles so that isn't really a possibility. I'm actually going to have my sis or my aunt (who is a nurse) give me the trigger shot since DH being nervous about it makes me more worried about it.


----------



## MsTX

raelynn- Good news! I just gave myself my first shot last night and I didnt even feel the needle at all! It is so small and thin I didnt even have to ice the area or anything. It was such a tiny amount of medicine with the lupron. Once I start with the stims I will keep you posted on how that goes as well. It will still be using the same needle but 3 meds instead of one. I've heard the menopur burns but icing it is supposed to help. Good luck with your shots!!!


----------



## Ginger7

MsTX said:


> raelynn- Good news! I just gave myself my first shot last night and I didnt even feel the needle at all! It is so small and thin I didnt even have to ice the area or anything. It was such a tiny amount of medicine with the lupron. Once I start with the stims I will keep you posted on how that goes as well. It will still be using the same needle but 3 meds instead of one. I've heard the menopur burns but icing it is supposed to help. Good luck with your shots!!!

I've been on menopur for 2 of my ivfs and no burning involved there. Just make sure you roll the vial between you fingers instead of shaking bubbles into it. It's really just as painless as the other belly shots. The hcg trigger shot us the one that hurts and bruises. Last time I had to trigger twice and had two big bruises on my belly for weeks but I'm really fair skinned


----------



## Ginger7

Ms TX if I may ask what does 75mg menopur run at the pharmacy you go to? It's 75.00 where I get it. I just wondered if the pricing is consistant.


----------



## raelynn

Awesome! So glad that the injections don't hurt. I'm sure I'll still be a wimp about just building up to actually do it but at least it won't hurt.

My trigger isn't the tummy one its the one in the butt. Oh boy!


----------



## MsTX

I used freedom fertility pharmacy which has the BEST prices around if you aren't using insurance. It's 71.99 for the menopur and if you are using the bravelle its down to 49.99 per vial with a 2 free vial discount promotion which actually gives you a discount of 116 total somehow. Its also only 75 for the ovidrel shot which is around 100 at walgreens by me. All together I paid only 1800 for my medications from them which is amazing! They also offer another 100 off if you get a price quote online and your meds are more than 2000. You just call to give them the quote number. You can go online to their pharmacy and check out all the prices. Their shipping is fed ex overnight and its included for free! 

That is great to know that the menopur doesnt hurt. That was the only one I was concerned about but I know it will be worth it in the end!


----------



## Ginger7

raelynn said:


> Awesome! So glad that the injections don't hurt. I'm sure I'll still be a wimp about just building up to actually do it but at least it won't hurt.
> 
> My trigger isn't the tummy one its the one in the butt. Oh boy!

I was on Poi and estrogen shots in the bum last time and I did them myself. Those tend to make you sore but they are the most reliable route. I think part of the reason my fet was a bfn was because when they tested after one week my levels were low on patches pills and suppositories. I will only do injections like last time because my levels were prefect but that means shot to 10-12 weeks but well worth being a human pin cushion as long as we get a healthy sticky BFP this next time.


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello ladies! :hi:

I hope you don't mind me joining... I am on the Antagonist Protocol. I should start BC tomorrow (when AF shows up, which should be tomorrow as today I am spotting). Here are the instructions I have:
- BC for approx 10 days, then stop bc. Should get AF within 3 days.
- get baseline ultrasound CD1 
- Gonal F on evening of CD2
- Antagon (Ganarelix) when instructed in the am
- Trigger shot or HCG when instructed

I can't wait to start! yes, I am nervous and anxious and at the same time so ready to get it going. I hope all of you have a successful journey. I am so happy to be able to share with others who are going through the same thing as I am.

Sending everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Welcome Wana b a mom!


----------



## noasaint

Hi ladies! Just found this thread so I'm sorry I'm late but I'm so glad to see you all :) It's getting close, I'm getting nervous!

Has anyone done a lupron trigger or bought theirs? I found out today I have to pay out of pocket for it (insurance covering everything else) and I'm getting a very wide range.

Good luck to all!


----------



## MsTX

I used freedom pharmacy. They have really good rates if you don't have insurance coverage. The best I could find. The menopur is 71.99 per vial.


----------



## Ginger7

MsTX said:


> I used freedom pharmacy. They have really good rates if you don't have insurance coverage. The best I could find. The menopur is 71.99 per vial.

Thanks for the info. That's pretty close to what I'm paying picking it up at the specialty pharmacy down the street from the RE, it's 75.00


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hi Ladies..

i should be joining you very soon. This month was my first IVF cycle.. tomorrow is my blood test.. and i'm pretty sure it's a BFN. After a full day of crying and being depressed... I am now ready to move on to my 2 frozen embryos. 

Have any of you had any luck getting a BFP with the FET? Also, will i have to skip a cycle.. or can i just go straight to the FET? Do I ovulate that cycle?

Thanks for your help ladies!!!


----------



## Ginger7

AnnetteCali said:


> Hi Ladies..
> 
> i should be joining you very soon. This month was my first IVF cycle.. tomorrow is my blood test.. and i'm pretty sure it's a BFN. After a full day of crying and being depressed... I am now ready to move on to my 2 frozen embryos.
> 
> Have any of you had any luck getting a BFP with the FET? Also, will i have to skip a cycle.. or can i just go straight to the FET? Do I ovulate that cycle?
> 
> Thanks for your help ladies!!!

Welcome! I hope your pleasently surprised and don't have to do your fet. Remember it's not over till the beta says it is. I've heard of successful fet's but it didn't work for me. No ovulation or stims involved. Estrogen progesterone medrol baby Asa and antibiotic is what I was given. They get your body to think its pregnant basically and then transfer the frozen embryos. It's definetly easier than a fresh cycle. Wishing you the best of luck!! :flower:


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks raelynn!!


----------



## MsTX

AnnetteCali said:


> Hi Ladies..
> 
> i should be joining you very soon. This month was my first IVF cycle.. tomorrow is my blood test.. and i'm pretty sure it's a BFN. After a full day of crying and being depressed... I am now ready to move on to my 2 frozen embryos.
> 
> Have any of you had any luck getting a BFP with the FET? Also, will i have to skip a cycle.. or can i just go straight to the FET? Do I ovulate that cycle?
> 
> Thanks for your help ladies!!!


Good luck with your beta today!!! This is my first IVF cycle so I have never done a FET and im praying you won't have to either.


----------



## hockey24

Sorry I've been out of town for a few days and out of the loop!

Welcome to all of the new ladies joining. I'm so excited for everyone to get started!

Annette - I have heard lots of good stories of women who failed on their 1st IVF cycle but got their BFP via FET. And I believe they did not have to wait a month - they just went right to it. Hopefully you will get your positive now but if not, I think you have an excellent shot at it next month!

I stop BCP on 6/4 and so anxious! Wish it would hurry up and get here already!


----------



## wana b a mom

hello ladies!! :hi:
Well, AF started today, so I am on BC until the 8th (nurse said "stop bc on the 8th, so I guess she meant: take the last pill on the 8th?). Second AF should arrive before the 11th but if it hasn't then I have to go in on the 11th. Its is getting close!!!


----------



## raelynn

Exciting things are moving forward ladies! I am so anxious to get our calendar but I'm still waiting for our nurse to get back from vacation. The 5th can't get here fast enough! I like to be able to plan ahead :)


----------



## Ginger7

Anyone ever have to take meds for nk cells or lovenox for blood clots? Are they taken the duration of the pregnancy or for a short time? It's going to be new for us this time around as a precaution even though NK cell testing came back ok.


----------



## AnnetteCali

MsTX said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies..
> 
> i should be joining you very soon. This month was my first IVF cycle.. tomorrow is my blood test.. and i'm pretty sure it's a BFN. After a full day of crying and being depressed... I am now ready to move on to my 2 frozen embryos.
> 
> Have any of you had any luck getting a BFP with the FET? Also, will i have to skip a cycle.. or can i just go straight to the FET? Do I ovulate that cycle?
> 
> Thanks for your help ladies!!!
> 
> 
> Good luck with your beta today!!! This is my first IVF cycle so I have never done a FET and im praying you won't have to either.Click to expand...


MsTx: Thanks for your good wishes today. 

I took my blood test today... after debating whether or not i wanted to even bother. Just as I thought.. it was a BFN. boo.. I cried my eyes out a few days ago..really broke down. .. so today wasn't that bad. it was still sad to hear the doctor tell me it was negative.. but i wasn't as devastated. So i'm actually glad i prepared myself for the bad news. 

I am planning on waiting a month or two before doing the FET. My mom was diagnosed with kidney failure last week, so I've been stressed dealing with hospitals/ nursing homes for rehab etc. Once I get her stable, then i will focus on my little frozen embryos. I want to be relaxed during that time. 

Thank you so much for your support. Thank you for your support ladies! So most likely I will be doing another IVF cycle in July ... fingers crossed!

Sending baby vibes to all of you! xoox


----------



## wana b a mom

AnnetteCali said:


> MsTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies..
> 
> i should be joining you very soon. This month was my first IVF cycle.. tomorrow is my blood test.. and i'm pretty sure it's a BFN. After a full day of crying and being depressed... I am now ready to move on to my 2 frozen embryos.
> 
> Have any of you had any luck getting a BFP with the FET? Also, will i have to skip a cycle.. or can i just go straight to the FET? Do I ovulate that cycle?
> 
> Thanks for your help ladies!!!
> 
> 
> Good luck with your beta today!!! This is my first IVF cycle so I have never done a FET and im praying you won't have to either.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MsTx: Thanks for your good wishes today.
> 
> I took my blood test today... after debating whether or not i wanted to even bother. Just as I thought.. it was a BFN. boo.. I cried my eyes out a few days ago..really broke down. .. so today wasn't that bad. it was still sad to hear the doctor tell me it was negative.. but i wasn't as devastated. So i'm actually glad i prepared myself for the bad news.
> 
> I am planning on waiting a month or two before doing the FET. My mom was diagnosed with kidney failure last week, so I've been stressed dealing with hospitals/ nursing homes for rehab etc. Once I get her stable, then i will focus on my little frozen embryos. I want to be relaxed during that time.
> 
> Thank you so much for your support. Thank you for your support ladies! So most likely I will be doing another IVF cycle in July ... fingers crossed!
> 
> Sending baby vibes to all of you! xooxClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ginger7

AnnetteCali said:


> MsTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies..
> 
> i should be joining you very soon. This month was my first IVF cycle.. tomorrow is my blood test.. and i'm pretty sure it's a BFN. After a full day of crying and being depressed... I am now ready to move on to my 2 frozen embryos.
> 
> Have any of you had any luck getting a BFP with the FET? Also, will i have to skip a cycle.. or can i just go straight to the FET? Do I ovulate that cycle?
> 
> Thanks for your help ladies!!!
> 
> 
> Good luck with your beta today!!! This is my first IVF cycle so I have never done a FET and im praying you won't have to either.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MsTx: Thanks for your good wishes today.
> 
> I took my blood test today... after debating whether or not i wanted to even bother. Just as I thought.. it was a BFN. boo.. I cried my eyes out a few days ago..really broke down. .. so today wasn't that bad. it was still sad to hear the doctor tell me it was negative.. but i wasn't as devastated. So i'm actually glad i prepared myself for the bad news.
> 
> I am planning on waiting a month or two before doing the FET. My mom was diagnosed with kidney failure last week, so I've been stressed dealing with hospitals/ nursing homes for rehab etc. Once I get her stable, then i will focus on my little frozen embryos. I want to be relaxed during that time.
> 
> Thank you so much for your support. Thank you for your support ladies! So most likely I will be doing another IVF cycle in July ... fingers crossed!
> 
> Sending baby vibes to all of you! xooxClick to expand...

I'm so sorry you got a bfn. It doesn't get any easier that's for sure. The more you invest in these high tech procedures I think it intinsifies the hurt. I hope you mom will be ok. I think you are right to at least give you body a break in between cycles. I did wait one month to do my fet. You want your body to go back to normal and not overdue it. FX the fet works for you. I know someone who is pregnant now doing an fet. Best of luck to you!
Ginger


----------



## raelynn

AnnetteCali said:


> MsTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies..
> 
> i should be joining you very soon. This month was my first IVF cycle.. tomorrow is my blood test.. and i'm pretty sure it's a BFN. After a full day of crying and being depressed... I am now ready to move on to my 2 frozen embryos.
> 
> Have any of you had any luck getting a BFP with the FET? Also, will i have to skip a cycle.. or can i just go straight to the FET? Do I ovulate that cycle?
> 
> Thanks for your help ladies!!!
> 
> 
> Good luck with your beta today!!! This is my first IVF cycle so I have never done a FET and im praying you won't have to either.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MsTx: Thanks for your good wishes today.
> 
> I took my blood test today... after debating whether or not i wanted to even bother. Just as I thought.. it was a BFN. boo.. I cried my eyes out a few days ago..really broke down. .. so today wasn't that bad. it was still sad to hear the doctor tell me it was negative.. but i wasn't as devastated. So i'm actually glad i prepared myself for the bad news.
> 
> I am planning on waiting a month or two before doing the FET. My mom was diagnosed with kidney failure last week, so I've been stressed dealing with hospitals/ nursing homes for rehab etc. Once I get her stable, then i will focus on my little frozen embryos. I want to be relaxed during that time.
> 
> Thank you so much for your support. Thank you for your support ladies! So most likely I will be doing another IVF cycle in July ... fingers crossed!
> 
> Sending baby vibes to all of you! xooxClick to expand...

So sorry you got a negative. I agree with Ginger, we seem to put a lot more hope in these more invasive procedures since so much of it is out of our hands....it is supposed to work. I hope your FET is the key and your BFP is coming soon!


----------



## hockey24

Ok ladies - June is in full force! Any ladies stimming yet or getting ready to start?

I take my last BCP tomorrow and then start stimming on Saturday! Can't get here fast enough!


----------



## drsquid

yup. day 3 of menopur and lupron in the am and gonal in the pm. all good after i straightened out the doses (stupid nurse wrote them down backwards). now im just freakingout over whether i have been doing the wrong lupron dose or not.. waiting to hear back from the RE. tomorrow is blood tests and sonohysterogram


----------



## raelynn

I'm still on BCP for another 2 weeks but I should get our IVF schedule early this week


----------



## everhopeful

Yippee starting soon. AF just appeared. Can't wait to start!! Xx


----------



## noasaint

Last bcp is tomorrow and stims start Thursday. Finally!!! It feels like I've been waiting forever and a day.

Drsquid, what a pain!! Did they get anything right on your dosages? That nurse sounds like she's got some stress going on or something. Hope you've been on the right dose of lupron.


----------



## MsTX

noasaint said:


> Last bcp is tomorrow and stims start Thursday. Finally!!! It feels like I've been waiting forever and a day.
> 
> Drsquid, what a pain!! Did they get anything right on your dosages? That nurse sounds like she's got some stress going on or something. Hope you've been on the right dose of lupron.

My last BCP was today. They had originally scheduled it to be on tuesday but I only had enough active pills through today and they said that would be fine. I go in On tuesday for a US and BW and I start stims on saturday. We will be so close in our cycle! How exciting! What meds will you be taking?


----------



## hockey24

drsquid said:


> yup. day 3 of menopur and lupron in the am and gonal in the pm. all good after i straightened out the doses (stupid nurse wrote them down backwards). now im just freakingout over whether i have been doing the wrong lupron dose or not.. waiting to hear back from the RE. tomorrow is blood tests and sonohysterogram

That is awful!! Hope everything works out and there is no affect to your cycle.

Let us know how your tests go tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## Lindylou

Still waiting for AF number 3 ... 33 days since Af 2, feel like I am going to burst I'm so bloated :(


----------



## Ginger7

5 days left of Bcp for me then cd 2 if no cysts I will start stims! Can't wait to get the show on the road. My genetic testing came back perfect! We will transfer 4 embryos on day 3 and I will take meds for blood clots and imuno suppressants to reduce the risk of mc.


----------



## wishandwait

I'm on day 4 of Gonal and syranel ultrasound Friday to measure follicles! So excited xx


----------



## wana b a mom

this is such a crazy/exciting/scary process, good luck to everyone!!:dust:

my last day of BC is on Friday; I should get AF within 3 days of stopping the pill. Baseline will be on CD 2 of AF but not later than June 12th. I should start Gonal F that day (day of baseline)
:happydance:


----------



## hockey24

drsquid said:


> yup. day 3 of menopur and lupron in the am and gonal in the pm. all good after i straightened out the doses (stupid nurse wrote them down backwards). now im just freakingout over whether i have been doing the wrong lupron dose or not.. waiting to hear back from the RE. tomorrow is blood tests and sonohysterogram

How did everything go today?


----------



## noasaint

MsTX said:


> noasaint said:
> 
> 
> Last bcp is tomorrow and stims start Thursday. Finally!!! It feels like I've been waiting forever and a day.
> 
> Drsquid, what a pain!! Did they get anything right on your dosages? That nurse sounds like she's got some stress going on or something. Hope you've been on the right dose of lupron.
> 
> My last BCP was today. They had originally scheduled it to be on tuesday but I only had enough active pills through today and they said that would be fine. I go in On tuesday for a US and BW and I start stims on saturday. We will be so close in our cycle! How exciting! What meds will you be taking?Click to expand...

I will be on Gonal-F and Menopur, then Ganirelix in a week or so after starting stims. My trigger is yet to be determined depending on E2 levels. 

Strange, you end bcp before me but I stim before you. Lol. What about your protocol?


----------



## wana b a mom

noasaint: I just notices you are on the same protocol as I am. I'm a couple of weeks behind you! good luck!!!! how's the Gonal F?


----------



## MsTX

noasaint said:


> MsTX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noasaint said:
> 
> 
> Last bcp is tomorrow and stims start Thursday. Finally!!! It feels like I've been waiting forever and a day.
> 
> Drsquid, what a pain!! Did they get anything right on your dosages? That nurse sounds like she's got some stress going on or something. Hope you've been on the right dose of lupron.
> 
> My last BCP was today. They had originally scheduled it to be on tuesday but I only had enough active pills through today and they said that would be fine. I go in On tuesday for a US and BW and I start stims on saturday. We will be so close in our cycle! How exciting! What meds will you be taking?Click to expand...
> 
> I will be on Gonal-F and Menopur, then Ganirelix in a week or so after starting stims. My trigger is yet to be determined depending on E2 levels.
> 
> Strange, you end bcp before me but I stim before you. Lol. What about your protocol?Click to expand...

Technically on my protocol I would have been ending my bcp tomorrow and starting my stims 2 days after you. Not a big difference. My protocol is bravelle, menopur and lupron. I go in after 3 days and then it says next dose pending. I guess they want to check how I am responding and go from there. I also have doxycycline and medrol but I'm not sure when I take that. They left the rest of my chart blank except for the possible retrieval date which is 6/21.


----------



## noasaint

wana b a mom said:


> noasaint: I just notices you are on the same protocol as I am. I'm a couple of weeks behind you! good luck!!!! how's the Gonal F?

It's not bad actually. It rarely hurts. I do get weepy but it's not uncontrollable. Over all I like it but I have no comparison since it's the only injectable I've ever been on. Glad we're close in cycles!



MsTX said:


> Technically on my protocol I would have been ending my bcp tomorrow and starting my stims 2 days after you. Not a big difference. My protocol is bravelle, menopur and lupron. I go in after 3 days and then it says next dose pending. I guess they want to check how I am responding and go from there. I also have doxycycline and medrol but I'm not sure when I take that. They left the rest of my chart blank except for the possible retrieval date which is 6/21.

The doxycycline is for about a week before the ER and a few after. DH got it too but he starts before me. Medrol is the day of ER and after. It supposedly helps the uterus to not reject the embryo I believe.

I thought Bravelle and Menopur were the same but I must be mistaken. My paperwork shows only either or, not both for the instructions. Most of my calendar is complete thankfully but I still manage to have questions. LOL.


----------



## Ginger7

noasaint said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> noasaint: I just notices you are on the same protocol as I am. I'm a couple of weeks behind you! good luck!!!! how's the Gonal F?
> 
> It's not bad actually. It rarely hurts. I do get weepy but it's not uncontrollable. Over all I like it but I have no comparison since it's the only injectable I've ever been on. Glad we're close in cycles!
> 
> 
> 
> MsTX said:
> 
> 
> Technically on my protocol I would have been ending my bcp tomorrow and starting my stims 2 days after you. Not a big difference. My protocol is bravelle, menopur and lupron. I go in after 3 days and then it says next dose pending. I guess they want to check how I am responding and go from there. I also have doxycycline and medrol but I'm not sure when I take that. They left the rest of my chart blank except for the possible retrieval date which is 6/21.Click to expand...
> 
> The doxycycline is for about a week before the ER and a few after. DH got it too but he starts before me. Medrol is the day of ER and after. It supposedly helps the uterus to not reject the embryo I believe.
> 
> I thought Bravelle and Menopur were the same but I must be mistaken. My paperwork shows only either or, not both for the instructions. Most of my calendar is complete thankfully but I still manage to have questions. LOL.Click to expand...

Yes the Medrol lowers your immune system giving the embryo a better chance of not being fought off by your body trying to reject something that it thinks doesn't belong.


----------



## MsTX

Good to know, thanks ladies. There are so many medications it's hard to keep up with.


----------



## drsquid

had the sonohysterogram today.. wasnt too bad then but super crampy after.. bloaty and ick now. everything looked good.. doc wanted me to come back weds... begged for thursday which he agreed to but now im paranoid that going thursday will be too late.. sent poor doc an email asking him that poor guy. for now my doses arent going to change which makes me worry that im stimming slow (he said that i could wait til thurs if i was) forgot to ask for my e2.


----------



## noasaint

MsTX said:


> Good to know, thanks ladies. There are so many medications it's hard to keep up with.

You aren't kidding!!!! Poor DH doesn't pay attention to the meds at all, he gets too confused. He just knows how to give the injections.



drsquid said:


> had the sonohysterogram today.. wasnt too bad then but super crampy after.. bloaty and ick now. everything looked good.. doc wanted me to come back weds... begged for thursday which he agreed to but now im paranoid that going thursday will be too late.. sent poor doc an email asking him that poor guy. for now my doses arent going to change which makes me worry that im stimming slow (he said that i could wait til thurs if i was) forgot to ask for my e2.


Glad it's over!! Sorry about the ick and bloat though. That crampy feeling is no fun. I'm sure Thurs is fine, you are very lucky your FS is flexible. Mine won't bend of budge at all.


----------



## drsquid

noasaint- mine responds to email and texts. he is pretty cool. he also knows i ultrasound my self at work etc. mine is a super small group and very individualized (only 2 docs and you only see your doc). he is super flexible


----------



## raelynn

Apologies for copying and pasting but I didn't want to forget anything. Our plan of the 1st week of July has some issues because if we run into the 4th for ER our fertility center will be staffed but urologist probably won't be so that causes problems if we need a TESE. Also the beta tests (if I end of pregnant) would run into our cruise. Our nurse said if we were vacationing on land it would be ok because we could get the beta done at another hospital but we'll be on a ship so that isn't possible. I did my begging again and asked if there was any way to push it forward another week (end of June) and again the fertility clinic says that will be fine but our urologist had give them the dates for TESE July-September. Our last meeting with the urologist he said he just wanted to wait at least 3 months and June 21 would be the 3 month mark so our nurse said she would call them and ask if these dates would be ok. More waiting for me. Praying the urologist is agreeable to the new dates I just have a sinking feeling they won't be as flexible as our fertility clinic. I would love to get started right away but if not at least I know I tried everything!


----------



## noasaint

raelynn said:


> Apologies for copying and pasting but I didn't want to forget anything. Our plan of the 1st week of July has some issues because if we run into the 4th for ER our fertility center will be staffed but urologist probably won't be so that causes problems if we need a TESE. Also the beta tests (if I end of pregnant) would run into our cruise. Our nurse said if we were vacationing on land it would be ok because we could get the beta done at another hospital but we'll be on a ship so that isn't possible. I did my begging again and asked if there was any way to push it forward another week (end of June) and again the fertility clinic says that will be fine but our urologist had give them the dates for TESE July-September. Our last meeting with the urologist he said he just wanted to wait at least 3 months and June 21 would be the 3 month mark so our nurse said she would call them and ask if these dates would be ok. More waiting for me. Praying the urologist is agreeable to the new dates I just have a sinking feeling they won't be as flexible as our fertility clinic. I would love to get started right away but if not at least I know I tried everything!

Good luck raelynn!!!! Sounds like the timing has to be practically perfect so I am crossing fingers for you.

Tomorrow is my baseline u/s and I start stims tomorrow night. Unfortunately I have to driive a long way very early due to a schedule mix up at the office I normally go to. I hope my own ER is on time, I'm not quite sure what to say to my boss if it changes since I had planned a week off for it all.


----------



## wana b a mom

raelynn, noasaint, it sounds like both your timing has to be "perfect". Crazy to think that we have to go through so much planning plus we have to go through the whole IVF process itself. I hope it all works for you both!! I just canceled a trip overseas for work that was going to happen on July 10th for 4 days (my EG should be around end of June). My clinic advised I didn't take the trip in case they needed to monitor me, but they gave me the choice to make the decision. I decided not to go. I don't want to do anything that would affect the results. My boss was cool about it :) thank God!

I have my last BC pill tomorrow but I have been spotting. I called the nurse and she said if I continue to spot on Saturday, to call them and come for baseline ultra sound on Sunday :) it is getting closer and closer!!!


----------



## drsquid

went over and got labs drawn and go back at 11 for us (im working across the street so... no biggie) asked them to call and let me know if they are running late cause i cant really sit and wait when im supposed to be working. not gonna be home for my shot tonight so i drew up the usual dose and figure ill adjust accordingly. got crap for putting the syringe in the fridge (my bad, i didnt cover it). apparently it is supposed to go in the locked medication fridge labeled etc. eh, i just put it in a plastic bag instead. the ultrasound techs all know what im doing anyway so.. no biggie.


----------



## MsTX

Drsquid- You gotta do what you gotta do right? That is nice you work so close! I'm about 30-40 minutes from my clinic which really isnt that bad but having to be there at 8:30am and find a sitter for the little one makes it a little difficult. It will definitely be tricky next week when im going in every other day or close to that!

wanna b a mom- How exciting! You are right behind me! I just had my last pill on the 6/3. It seems to be going by pretty quickly and I am so thankful for that!


----------



## drsquid

just had my day 7 of stims us.. measured at least 6 or so follicles on each side. largest was 17mm. starting to get kinda sore in my ovaries. stripe is 1.1 cm. go back tomorrow and sat for blood work and us then egg retrieval mon or tues (hoping monday). i asked him before he started whether i should pretend i had no idea what was going on (because of the us ive done at work). on my way out the door he said, be sure to update me on what the followup us shows =)


----------



## noasaint

drsquid said:


> just had my day 7 of stims us.. measured at least 6 or so follicles on each side. largest was 17mm. starting to get kinda sore in my ovaries. stripe is 1.1 cm. go back tomorrow and sat for blood work and us then egg retrieval mon or tues (hoping monday). i asked him before he started whether i should pretend i had no idea what was going on (because of the us ive done at work). on my way out the door he said, be sure to update me on what the followup us shows =)

LOL, your FS sounds humurous. Sounds like you are moving right along. Wow, ER is coming quickly for you!!!

Got the call from the ART nurse this afternoon (thankfully the nice one). She said I had "a lot" of antral follicles but didn't give me a number. Because of this I'm going back in one day early so on Sunday.Didn't get my E2 level or anything. Glad she reminded me DH has to start his antibiotics Saturday because I completely forgot. I've also forgotten if I will be doing Vivelle dot patches with Ovidrel or Lupron trigger. I'll have to ask yet again on Sunday I suppose. I'll be ordering the rest of my meds Monday for sure. And more good news, they already had the results from my thyroid test and it's within range. Whew.

Get this.....my lupron trigger is coming from a small mail order pharmacy that does it cheap for my RE. They won't leave it on the front step!!! It's packed in ice but she said that I have to go to Fedex and pick it up or have it delivered to work (no way, I work in a building with 1000 people). Looks like I'll be stalking Fedex Tuesday on my lunch break. And this is just a precaution because I may not even be doing the lupron trigger, I might be doing Ovidrel depending on my E2 levels.


----------



## Lindylou

Nosaint all my meds got delivered. They were actually really good. The pharmacy rang and discussed how it would be packaged and labelled, who could sign for it and how to store it. It was fine.


----------



## hockey24

So slight change in my plans! Made a crazy rash decision and cancelled my IVF cycle that was set to begin tomorrow and switched clinics. :wacko::wacko:

So my new plan is to go back on BCP's next week for about 2 weeks and then start a flare protocol beginning 6/26 - so my expected retrieval date will be the week of July 8th. 

Excited about the possibilities with this this clinic and very excited to follow everyone's progress this month! We've been a little short on the IVF Success page so need to make some new additions this month! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## raelynn

Hockey - What made you decide to switch?

AFM - I got the news today that the earlier dates have been approved. I'll be ending BCP early, going in for my evaluation blood and us on Wednesday next week and, assuming everything goes well, will start stims 6/16. ER is scheduled for 6/28 and I'll be on the antagonist protocol with lupron trigger.


----------



## wana b a mom

hockey, glad you followed your gut feeling and did what you did. So can you use the same medicine you already had?


----------



## wana b a mom

raelynn, so do those dates work for you? I know you had a trip next month..


----------



## wana b a mom

MsTX said:


> Drsquid- You gotta do what you gotta do right? That is nice you work so close! I'm about 30-40 minutes from my clinic which really isnt that bad but having to be there at 8:30am and find a sitter for the little one makes it a little difficult. It will definitely be tricky next week when im going in every other day or close to that!
> 
> wanna b a mom- How exciting! You are right behind me! I just had my last pill on the 6/3. It seems to be going by pretty quickly and I am so thankful for that!

how are you doing MsTX?


----------



## raelynn

Yes, these days are perfect. We moved everything forward so even if I end up pregnant, the beta tests will still be before our trip.


----------



## MsTX

wana b a mom said:


> MsTX said:
> 
> 
> Drsquid- You gotta do what you gotta do right? That is nice you work so close! I'm about 30-40 minutes from my clinic which really isnt that bad but having to be there at 8:30am and find a sitter for the little one makes it a little difficult. It will definitely be tricky next week when im going in every other day or close to that!
> 
> wanna b a mom- How exciting! You are right behind me! I just had my last pill on the 6/3. It seems to be going by pretty quickly and I am so thankful for that!
> 
> how are you doing MsTX?Click to expand...

I'm doing great, thanks for asking! I'm just about to take my last shot of Lupron by itself before I start mixing in the other meds tomorrow. 150 units of Bravelle 75 units of menopur and 5 units of lupron, down from the normal 10 units. How about yourself?


----------



## MsTX

Raelynn- I'm so happy you got your dates and you don't have to wait!!! That is wonderful news!


----------



## raelynn

Thanks! Good luck with stims! I'll be interested to see how the Bravelle and Menopur is since I think that is what I'll be on still...not sure since it'll be up to our insurance pharmacy to pick the actual brands we use


----------



## hockey24

raelynn said:


> Hockey - What made you decide to switch?
> 
> AFM - I got the news today that the earlier dates have been approved. I'll be ending BCP early, going in for my evaluation blood and us on Wednesday next week and, assuming everything goes well, will start stims 6/16. ER is scheduled for 6/28 and I'll be on the antagonist protocol with lupron trigger.

I'd had an appointment for a 2nd opinion for awhile thinking I would have time before starting a 2nd IVF after my surgery. Well, healing time was faster than expected so I decided to move forward with the IVF thinking I probably wouldn't change. 

Well, the new doc thinks my old clinic's success rate suck (which they do) and that the doctor over suppressed my ovaries by making me go on birth control pills for 2 months before IVF. Since the new guys said I could make the switch pretty quickly, I decided to go for it! The new clinic has a 49% success rate in the over 38 age group - which is fantastic! Its in Chicago which will be challenging but I will make it work!!

Raelyn - so glad you were able to get your dates changed! That's a huge stress relief!


----------



## hockey24

wana b a mom said:


> hockey, glad you followed your gut feeling and did what you did. So can you use the same medicine you already had?

And yes, they will utilize the same meds that I had already ordered so that's great too. Though I think they are adding Lupron and I don't have that one. But will make it work. So excited to try a new plan! I've been doing the same regime with my current clinic for so long (through the medicated IUI's and IVF), it will be nice to change it up some.


----------



## raelynn

hockey24 said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> Hockey - What made you decide to switch?
> 
> AFM - I got the news today that the earlier dates have been approved. I'll be ending BCP early, going in for my evaluation blood and us on Wednesday next week and, assuming everything goes well, will start stims 6/16. ER is scheduled for 6/28 and I'll be on the antagonist protocol with lupron trigger.
> 
> I'd had an appointment for a 2nd opinion for awhile thinking I would have time before starting a 2nd IVF after my surgery. Well, healing time was faster than expected so I decided to move forward with the IVF thinking I probably wouldn't change.
> 
> Well, the new doc thinks my old clinic's success rate suck (which they do) and that the doctor over suppressed my ovaries by making me go on birth control pills for 2 months before IVF. Since the new guys said I could make the switch pretty quickly, I decided to go for it! The new clinic has a 49% success rate in the over 38 age group - which is fantastic! Its in Chicago which will be challenging but I will make it work!!
> 
> Raelyn - so glad you were able to get your dates changed! That's a huge stress relief!Click to expand...

Sounds like the switch will be a good thing for you! My fertility clinic mentioned not wanting to have people on birth control too long because of over suppression too so I guess that is something to factor in.


----------



## noasaint

Oh *Hocke*y, this is good news!!! Mind me asking what the success rate was at the old clinic for over 38?

We got confirmation yet again that our switch in RE was a good one. I had started off with an older RE and he was just a jerk and not listening or open to anything at all. I switched to a different RE but same practice. She specializes in PCOS which is awesome for me and she LISTENS. Well yesterday I got a letter in the mail from my insurance and it turns out my old RE is leaving (not sure if just the insurance or the practice) in two weeks. Had I kept up with him all this would not be covered! I'll find out Sunday what's going on with the old RE.

Last night my FIL stayed with us and was , DH had not cooked dinner so everyone was in the kitchen at my injection time. DH distracted FIL and I got my stuff out of the fridge in a hurry. We tag teamed it in the bathroom, I did the Gonal F while DH mixed the Menopur. LOL, it was hilarious. It also hurt!!!! That stupid Menopur. We do it again tonight before FIL leaves. We don't want him or MIL know we are TTC at all. I go back in tomorrow morning to check on things but I expect literally no progression at all since that's how I responded last time this early in the game. After the appointment I'm taking DH out to breakfast since it's so early and way on the other end of town.


----------



## hockey24

Raelyn - I never even paid attention to the BCP time frame until now and yes, definitely think there is truth to it!

Noasaint - for my age group, my doc was 0 for 12 in 2010 and 22% in 2009. I knew it was crap but not alot of options in my city. Let us know how your appt goes tomorrow!

And I hate the menopur too! It totally stings to me going in! And I hate mixing it!


----------



## raelynn

noasaint - That is so funny about sneaking around behind your FIL :) 

I should be starting stims at the end of next week...a little worried about the menopur.
Did any of you tell work and what did you say? I figure since all my stuff is being jammed into a few weeks and is all of a sudden I need to say something so they don't think I'm being flaky but I can't decide on what to tell my boss.


----------



## drsquid

went for my us today.. the biggest got bigger but not enormous and i have a ton of little ones. cause my e2 was only in the 800s yesterday it suggests a lot arent mature. if it is still going up today then we will keep stimming for a trigger monday and ER weds, if it flatlines then we will trigger for tuesday. kinda excited and bummed.. excited cause there is a chance for a bunch more eggs but bummed cause im worried that the big wwill go overripe without maturing the little ones,


----------



## wishandwait

Hey dr squid I've got trigger Monday and pick up Wednesday!!' here's hoping for both of us hey!'


----------



## drsquid

wish- yay for both of us

thanks guys.. my e2 jumped to 1400. doc dropped me to 150 gonal and go back for us monday. hopefully that means my little eggies are plumping up nicely. kinda annoyed for the delay but if it means more good eggs..


----------



## MsTX

Ok so I officially took my first combo shot tonight. 2 vials of Bravelle 1 vial of Menopur and 5 units of lupron. I have to say I thought it was going to be worse than it was. I only used 1cc of sodium chloride so I thought it was going to be a lot more to inject than it actually was which was nice. It did sting for the first minute or so but I had mentally prepared myself for worse so I was very thankful it was better than anticipated. I am currently laying in bed with heat flashes which is making it hard to get comfy but this is the first time I have had them. Hopefully they don't last long :/. Anyways, I just wanted to update you girls on my progress. I'll keep y'all posted and look forward to reading more about your experiences.


----------



## noasaint

drsquid said:


> wish- yay for both of us
> 
> thanks guys.. my e2 jumped to 1400. doc dropped me to 150 gonal and go back for us monday. hopefully that means my little eggies are plumping up nicely. kinda annoyed for the delay but if it means more good eggs..

Whoa, nice jump on the E2 there! Hopefully you're still set for Wednesday. Still bruising?



MsTX said:


> Ok so I officially took my first combo shot tonight. 2 vials of Bravelle 1 vial of Menopur and 5 units of lupron. I have to say I thought it was going to be worse than it was. I only used 1cc of sodium chloride so I thought it was going to be a lot more to inject than it actually was which was nice. It did sting for the first minute or so but I had mentally prepared myself for worse so I was very thankful it was better than anticipated. I am currently laying in bed with heat flashes which is making it hard to get comfy but this is the first time I have had them. Hopefully they don't last long :/. Anyways, I just wanted to update you girls on my progress. I'll keep y'all posted and look forward to reading more about your experiences.

Glad it went well for you! I think we definitely hype it up in our minds worse than it actually is. I've found that the closer to my belly button the more it hurts so now we make sure to avoid that. 

I'm responding slowly yet again, u/s this morning showed lots of little follies but nothing. I've only had 3 days of stims though. Just waiting on the call now to tell me what to do for tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## wana b a mom

Hey girls!

Not very good news here... My baseline sono showed I have a 4cm cyst in my right ovary, so I can't start Stims tonight :cry: I have to wait to hear back from my doctor to see what she wants to do (wait until it goes away on its own or have surgery to remove it). I'm so crushed that I won't be able to start :nope: and not knowing right now what to do and when will this cyst go away.... So frustrating :cry:


----------



## drsquid

wann- sorry. if it isnt putting out estrogen sometimes they will let you go ahead

had to run by work today to look for something (doing cross stitch and somehow i lost the fabric grrrr. ) didnt find it either. anyway just to pick on my doc i got my friend to do a quick scan and take a pic.. sent it to him this time (he said the other day to keep him up to date on my followup scans). he wrote back that he wanted follicle measurements next time.


----------



## hockey24

wana b a mom said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Not very good news here... My baseline sono showed I have a 4cm cyst in my right ovary, so I can't start Stims tonight :cry: I have to wait to hear back from my doctor to see what she wants to do (wait until it goes away on its own or have surgery to remove it). I'm so crushed that I won't be able to start :nope: and not knowing right now what to do and when will this cyst go away.... So frustrating :cry:

Oh no! Definitely disappointing! :hugs: Any thoughts about birth control pills? I've had a couple cysts in the past and they put me on BCP's to shrink them and it appears to have worked. 

So sorry to hear that news as I know you must be crushed!! Good news is - your only delayed. Your doctor will figure out a plan and you'll be back on the IVF train in no time! :happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you girls :( I guess I just have to wait to talk to her and see... :cry:


----------



## raelynn

Wana b - So sorry! I'm so worried they're going to find something in my mock transfer or baseline scan this week too! I have been on BCP though so maybe that will help keep things problem free. Hopefully they can get you sorted out quickly. I've heard cases of people with cysts that they let continue as long as the cyst doesn't get huge.


----------



## wana b a mom

raelynn said:


> Wana b - So sorry! I'm so worried they're going to find something in my mock transfer or baseline scan this week too! I have been on BCP though so maybe that will help keep things problem free. Hopefully they can get you sorted out quickly. I've heard cases of people with cysts that they let continue as long as the cyst doesn't get huge.

thanks :hugs: I hope they are able to sort it out, but from what the nurse said, they won't make me continue this cycle unless the cyst is gone or removed,... so I don't know.:nope: How long do cysts take to go away? :shrug:

I will keep my fingers crossed for you raelynn! I'm sure you'll be fine since you took BC to prevent it from happening. How long were you on BC for?


----------



## raelynn

I was going to be on it for 21 days but they're having me stop early this Tuesday to fit in this cycle which will be 16 days. I don't know how long cysts last. I've had them before because of PCOS but they were never really a concern but now I'm worried they'll pop up again.


----------



## wana b a mom

My doctor wants to see me tomorrow for a follow up visit. We'll see what her plan of attack is. :shrug:

How is everyone else doing? 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hockey24

wana b a mom said:


> My doctor wants to see me tomorrow for a follow up visit. We'll see what her plan of attack is. :shrug:
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope you get good news at your visit! For me, its always the unknown that makes me crazy. :wacko: If I have a plan of attack, regardless of the situation, I always feel alot better! :thumbup:


----------



## MsTX

wana b a mom said:


> My doctor wants to see me tomorrow for a follow up visit. We'll see what her plan of attack is. :shrug:
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Fingers crossed for good news for you at your follow up tomorrow!

I have a question, does anyone else get really lightheaded right after your shot? Just for like a minute or two? I did the first night but it was very faint so I didnt think anything of it and last night, I thought the same thing was happening until I started getting light spots in my vision and I almost passed out. I have never passed out before but I could tell that was what was going to happen. I ran to the couch and laid down for about 2 minutes and was perfectly fine, no hot flashes either! I think I will do them all either sitting or laying down from now on just to be safe.

I went in today for some BW and completely forgot to ask about it but I figure I can handle it. I am waiting on the call from them today to see about my next dosage and my next appointment for US and BW. I can't wait to see how many follicles I have! They said if all looks good it should be Thursday.


----------



## noasaint

wana b a mom said:


> My doctor wants to see me tomorrow for a follow up visit. We'll see what her plan of attack is.

Hopeing for good news!!! I too have heard of women with cysts being allowed to continue so I'm praying that's the case for you too.



MsTX said:


> I have a question, does anyone else get really lightheaded right after your shot? Just for like a minute or two? I did the first night but it was very faint so I didnt think anything of it and last night, I thought the same thing was happening until I started getting light spots in my vision and I almost passed out. I have never passed out before but I could tell that was what was going to happen. I ran to the couch and laid down for about 2 minutes and was perfectly fine, no hot flashes either! I think I will do them all either sitting or laying down from now on just to be safe.
> 
> I went in today for some BW and completely forgot to ask about it but I figure I can handle it. I am waiting on the call from them today to see about my next dosage and my next appointment for US and BW. I can't wait to see how many follicles I have! They said if all looks good it should be Thursday.


No, haven't been lightheaded. If you are super nervous this could have caused it. Try to relax (easier said than done I know). The first few times I could feel my heart pounding and I made my stomach queasy just thinking about it. Now it's no big deal. Hopefully you've got lots of follies in the wings waiting :happydance:

AFM, today is my pre op appointment to listen to my heart and lungs. I'll be seeing a different RE I've never seen before. My E2 is only 101 as of yesterday and I go back tomorrow for more bloodwork and an u/s. I'm guessing my ER is going to be about a week later than they estimated. Last time on stims my E2 didn't rise until end of the 2nd week and then went very fast. I'm nervous that's for sure, just for the ER part of it. Luckily my last blood draw went smoothly and I was happy. DH went in for the u/s for the first time and afterwards he said "We drove all that wait for just that?!" LOL. Yep, and I do it every other day.


----------



## drsquid

Mstx- likely vasovagal reaction. Sitting down sounds like a good idea

today for us. The little ones grew and the big ones aren't enormous so we are good. Waitin to hear about trigger dose and what time I go on Weds. Of course doc had to ruin it by saying .... We don't know what the quality will be. Grr good thing I like you stupid doc and know you talk without thinking but.. He needs to work on this negative thing. Also waiting to hear from my lawyer apparbetly we got assigned a court room now I just gotta find out when I need to show up. I'm in a bit of limbo right now. Have to update him that I won't be there weds and might be iffy Thursday.


----------



## raelynn

Wana - Keeping my fingers crossed they get things figured out with the cyst and you'll be back on track quickly

MsTX - Glad things are going good! Hopefully the lightheadedness was an isolated incident.

noasaint - Good luck with your appointment!

drsquid - You're so close now! Good luck!


I had my mock transfer today. My doctor said everything went great and that the transfer will be really easy. No twists and turns or anything unexpected. He gave me the print out of my uterus for being such a good patient :laugh2: I'm assuming since they imaged my ovaries that if there were any cysts they would have seen them today...hopefully! I go back in Wednesday for my baseline blood and ultrasound, injection class Thursday, and I will hopefully be starting stims Saturday. Crazy week! My meds should be delivered Wednesday too!


----------



## hockey24

Raelyn - its almost time for you! So exciting!! So glad you were able to get started early!


----------



## raelynn

Thanks, hockey! I know, everything is moving so quickly now. I talked to my mom tonight and she said it is probably good everything is moving along since I've become pretty impatient to get started. She knows me well :)


----------



## Teenie3

Hey Hockey24. 

I'm new to the site and this is my first round of IVF. I started menopur injections on the 8th June having been on the pill for 5 weeks prior to this. Four days in and not 100% how I'm feeling at the moment. 

Would love to share this experience with someone else who actually understands.

How you getting on?


----------



## tiffttc

hi can i join? i no some of ye from other threads
i have already started my cycle my EC was yesterday they got 14 eggs and this morning my nurse rang me this morning and told me that 6 fertilised we are doing icsi due to dh low motility there is no other problem so iam hoping we will get pregnant this cycle its our 1st IVF and hopefully our last iam on short protocol i was on 125ui puregon and 250 of orgalutran but now iam just on crinorne progestrone (sorry about my spelling) and hoping they can transfer 1 embryo back because iam at risk of OHSS but iam feeling fine so far 
i really hope everyone on this thread gets your :bfp:


----------



## hockey24

Welcome Teenie3 and Tiffttc! 

Teenie - have you had any u/s's or bloodwork done yet since you started your shots? :flower:

Tiffttc - 14 eggs is fantastic and 6 fertilized is great news! So are you planning on a 5 day transfer or taking it day by day? Very exciting!! :happydance:


----------



## tiffttc

hockey24 said:


> Welcome Teenie3 and Tiffttc!
> 
> Teenie - have you had any u/s's or bloodwork done yet since you started your shots? :flower:
> 
> Tiffttc - 14 eggs is fantastic and 6 fertilized is great news! So are you planning on a 5 day transfer or taking it day by day? Very exciting!! :happydance:

Thanks hockey24 for the welcome iam going to be taking it day by day but i will know in the morning when the embyro person rings me she said tomorrow will b decision day whether they will be transfering and what day or freezing and then doing FET in 2 months because my hormones was high and because iam so young i was at risk of hyperstimulation but so far i have no syptoms of that so f'xd that i will make it to ET iam really nervous and cant wait till my phone call in the morning xXx:happydance:

Hockey24- how are you have you started your cycle yet??


----------



## hockey24

tifftcc - I actually made a last minute to decision to cancel my cycle and switch clinics. It only delays me a couple weeks and hopefully worth it. My gut told me to switch to a clinic out of state with higher success rates and I hope its worth travel! 

I'll begin stimming on 6/28. 

I think this might be your month! If you have no known problems and its just low motility, IVF is a perfect option for you and I hope you get to do a transfer this month instead of a frozen later.


----------



## Mammywannabe

hey guys
Just waiting on AF to arrive either tomorrow or thursday.
Starting ICSI then...nervous but excited....what a mix of emotions.


Good luck to all xx


----------



## wana b a mom

hello girls! :hi::hugs:

how is everyone doing?:flower:

hockey: 6-28 is in two weeks! so exciting! no time left almost. :)

tiffttc: welcome and congrats on the ET, and best of luck tomorrow am for the call. Will you freeze any extra embryos?

Teenie3: welcome! how long do you have to be on menopur for?

raelynn: I am glad the mock transfer went fine! you are on your way! how exciting to get started!

drsquid: why would the doctor say that about your eggs? don't worry, you'll do fine! :hugs: good luck on Wednesday!

MsTX: when are you back at the doctor's to see the follicles?

noasaint: 5 days until ER according to your ticker. How do you feel?

to everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM, the doctors wants me to be on BC for 21 days starting today and I have another baseline sono on July 5th. Hopefully the cyst is gone then! All I have to do then is wait...:coffee:


----------



## raelynn

Wana - So they did stick you on BC! Glad they went that route rather than something more invasive. Apparently BC worked for me since I know I had cysts before because of PCOS and doctor mentioned nothing about it during the mock transfer. Hoping the baseline tomorrow morning shows nothing as well. Hopefully BC works for you too and you're right back on track shortly!


----------



## wana b a mom

raelynn said:


> Wana - So they did stick you on BC! Glad they went that route rather than something more invasive. Apparently BC worked for me since I know I had cysts before because of PCOS and doctor mentioned nothing about it during the mock transfer. Hoping the baseline tomorrow morning shows nothing as well. Hopefully BC works for you too and you're right back on track shortly!

thanks girl, yeah, it is a bit of a set back but there's always a reason for things to happen a certain way, right?

Best of luck tomorrow!!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, hoping that everything looks good for you to start!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## tiffttc

hockey24 said:


> tifftcc - I actually made a last minute to decision to cancel my cycle and switch clinics. It only delays me a couple weeks and hopefully worth it. My gut told me to switch to a clinic out of state with higher success rates and I hope its worth travel!
> 
> I'll begin stimming on 6/28.
> 
> I think this might be your month! If you have no known problems and its just low motility, IVF is a perfect option for you and I hope you get to do a transfer this month instead of a frozen later.


Hockey24- i think it was a wise decision to move because if it has higher success rates that can make all the difference 
thanks for your kind words you have made me feel so much better i really hope i get to do ET this month aswell but whatever is meant to will be :hugs:


----------



## noasaint

Teenie3 said:


> Hey Hockey24.
> I'm new to the site and this is my first round of IVF. I started menopur injections on the 8th June having been on the pill for 5 weeks prior to this. Four days in and not 100% how I'm feeling at the moment.
> 
> Would love to share this experience with someone else who actually understands.
> 
> How you getting on?

Welcome Teenie!!! What's got you not feeling 100%? I'm on day 6 today myself with Gonal F and Menopur. My emotions are starting to get a little weepy but I'm hanging in there. 



tiffttc said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Teenie3 and Tiffttc!
> 
> Teenie - have you had any u/s's or bloodwork done yet since you started your shots? :flower:
> 
> Tiffttc - 14 eggs is fantastic and 6 fertilized is great news! So are you planning on a 5 day transfer or taking it day by day? Very exciting!! :happydance:
> 
> Thanks hockey24 for the welcome iam going to be taking it day by day but i will know in the morning when the embyro person rings me she said tomorrow will b decision day whether they will be transfering and what day or freezing and then doing FET in 2 months because my hormones was high and because iam so young i was at risk of hyperstimulation but so far i have no syptoms of that so f'xd that i will make it to ET iam really nervous and cant wait till my phone call in the morning xXx:happydance:
> 
> Hockey24- how are you have you started your cycle yet??Click to expand...

Welcome to you too Tiffttc!!! Crossing my fingers and toes for you. Can't wait to hear the news.



Mammywannabe said:


> hey guys
> Just waiting on AF to arrive either tomorrow or thursday.
> Starting ICSI then...nervous but excited....what a mix of emotions.
> 
> 
> Good luck to all xx

Sounds like the ball will be rolling here soon. The emotions with this are like a roller coaster!!



wana b a mom said:


> hello girls! :hi::hugs:
> 
> how is everyone doing?:flower:
> 
> 
> drsquid: why would the doctor say that about your eggs? don't worry, you'll do fine! :hugs: good luck on Wednesday!
> 
> AFM, the doctors wants me to be on BC for 21 days starting today and I have another baseline sono on July 5th. Hopefully the cyst is gone then! All I have to do then is wait...:coffee:

BCP is not a bad option at all and you'll have that much more time to prepare. I'm glad you didn't need surgery :thumbup:

Drsquid, I missed the thing about court too, what's going on? I read your post about not wanting to scan your brain because of the work you do and it made me laugh so thanks for the chuckle :flower: My mom worked for a nerurologist for 25 years and she refused as well.

AFM, E2 is now at 203 so it doubled since Sunday. I have one 10mm and one 9mm on the left side, a whole bunch of small ones on the right side. I'm staying at my same low dose. Today's blood draw was AWFUL. Mid day I wanted to cry. :cry: I have a big bruise and red mark in the crook of my arm and it hurts. Work was frustrating too, I just wanted to be left alone. My lupron trigger arrived today and I have to say Alexander's Pharmacy did a pretty good job on top of being the cheapest I called for it. Only $60 for two shots and everywhere else I called was $200 and up. I'm still not quite sure ER will be next Tuesday but we'll see I guess.


----------



## raelynn

noasaint - Glad you got a good deal on your trigger! My meds are supposed to arrive tomorrow. Weird that I am excited about that. Hubby had a bit of a panic attack when he saw the price of the charge come through...can't imagine how he'd feel if insurance wasn't covering some of it! Crazy how expensive it us just for us to try and get pregnant!


----------



## drsquid

wanna- cause he is super negative about age... but im actually ok with it.. makes me more positive cause im the argumentative type

noasaint- medical malpractice caase.. been dragging on for years and finally started this am.. picked a jury. omg most boring thing ever


----------



## MsTX

Wanna b a mom- I go in tomorrow morning for my it's US since starting the stims. I'm excited to see how everything is going. My ovaries were hurting or a couple of hours yesterday which was uncomfortable but nice to know something was going on in there.


----------



## tiffttc

Hey girls just thought id pop in for a update so..........the embryo person rang me this morning and she told me that all 6 embryos are still dividing as they should be so she is looking to do a day5 ET so it can be a blast and since i still am felling ok and dont have any syptoms of OHSS so far hopefully i will have something still to frezze by day5 she said that before they do ET she wants me to have a scan to see is ther any fluid around my ovaries and if i get the all clear then ET will be able to be done my fingers and toes are crossed i really hope i can get it done 

girls this might sound really crazy but i want yer opinion i have being weighing myself since EC and the day after EC i was weighing 9st 10lbs today i weighed myself again and iam 9st 9lbs so if i was getting OHSS and my belly was bloating and i weigh heavier right??? what do ye think??? iam just really afraid iam going to get it


----------



## babyhope2011

hi tiff

hiya u wud of put weight on hun, i had real bad ohss, i looked about 4-5 months pregnant i woz huge, i normally only weigh just under 8(only a little short arse) i must of easliy put on bout 6lbs mine kicked in about 6 hours after ec then i woz bad for bout 5 days hence why they didnt transfer.

hope u get bfp lots of luck
x


----------



## tiffttc

babyhope2011 said:


> hi tiff
> 
> hiya u wud of put weight on hun, i had real bad ohss, i looked about 4-5 months pregnant i woz huge, i normally only weigh just under 8(only a little short arse) i must of easliy put on bout 6lbs mine kicked in about 6 hours after ec then i woz bad for bout 5 days hence why they didnt transfer.
> 
> hope u get bfp lots of luck
> x

babyhope2011- thank you for your post it makes me feel so much better iam on day 2 after EC so hopefully it will continue to stay good i actully think iam to heavy for my height iam only 5ft 3inches i was always between 8st to 8st 7lbs and that suited me but since this ttc my weight has kind gone outta control but hopefully i will get my bfp soon so i can use that as an excuse :haha: and when i have the baby i can go on a diet and start running again i miss that 
how is your frozen cycle going?? when is your ET i think there is not much time between us so hopefully we will both get our BFP round the same time :dust: to you


----------



## drsquid

had my egg retrieval today. went with a friend who is going to the same ivf doctor and his eyes nearly bugged out of his head when he saw us both (he knows we are friends but..) he saw her first and looked quite confused. all went smoothly. got 13 eggs, and 12 were mature so.. yay. already bummed about my 1 sad immature egg even though that is silly. tomorrow i find out how many fertilized (and i know i have to be ready to lose a bunch). of course doc for some reason decided to talk to me when i was still hammered. all i caught was 13 and had to call him later for more details. nurse said he looked really happy with the results (which is nice from dr doom and gloom)


----------



## MsTX

Thats great drsquid! 12 is a really good number! I can't wait for your update tomorrow!


----------



## wana b a mom

drsquid said:


> had my egg retrieval today. went with a friend who is going to the same ivf doctor and his eyes nearly bugged out of his head when he saw us both (he knows we are friends but..) he saw her first and looked quite confused. all went smoothly. got 13 eggs, and 12 were mature so.. yay. already bummed about my 1 sad immature egg even though that is silly. tomorrow i find out how many fertilized (and i know i have to be ready to lose a bunch). of course doc for some reason decided to talk to me when i was still hammered. all i caught was 13 and had to call him later for more details. nurse said he looked really happy with the results (which is nice from dr doom and gloom)

:happydance::happydance::happydance: best of luck!!


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi tiff ur not heavy 4 ur height silly,I'm 5 ft my weight normally is 7s 9 but since i started this I have stayed around 8s 2 but wen I had ohss god it woz awful, I have a scan on 19th so finger crossed if all ok Im hoping 4 a 5 day transfer but I'm really nervous coz they froze them on day 1, I think they r thawing them all & hoping 2 get sum 2 freeze, I'm finding the fet so much beta than fresh it's less stressful. I really hope we get our bfp, do u know et date yet?? X


----------



## babyhope2011

Sorry forgot 2 put my et should b 26th if everything goes 2 plan


----------



## raelynn

drsquid - That is a great number. Keeping my fingers crossed for you for fertilization!

Had my baseline tests today and all is well. I'll be starting stims on Saturday. My meds were delivered today and I'll be on 112.5IU Gonal f and 75IU menopur to start. What doses is everyone else on? I forget. The needles already freak me out :wacko: I'm just gonna ice my tummy close my eyes and get through it. I'm also missing my trigger so....that is pretty important. Left a message for the nurse tonight to figure out where it was left out, prescription or pharmacy.


----------



## wana b a mom

raelynn, it is so great to hear everything went well with the baseline!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I was on for 187 but now I am going to start @ 220 of the Gonal F (I think it is 220.. I have to check again, they switched becasue the doctor thought after BC for 21 days it may take more medicine to make my ovaries react.) but I am not on menopur.

Icing sounds like a good idea :thumbup:... I would do that too. And don't think too much about it, just go for it, I think it's better that way (shots also scare me :wacko:... and I know, it is easier said than done) good luck!!


----------



## wana b a mom

question ladies:

I read somewhere that you are supposed to rotate the areas where you inject the Gonal F: one day in the tummy, one day in the arm, one day in the leg. My doctor only told me either leg or tummy. What have you guys heard? I'll look for the link where I read it (or was it a video) and post it.


----------



## wana b a mom

found it. Here it is:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxB8CIhAJx4


----------



## MsTX

Ok so I had my first sono after 5 days of stimming. I had 7 follicles on my right side all measuring about 10. I had 1 at 8 almost 9 and one that was 11 but closer to 12. On the left I had 8 all measuring 9-10. He said my lining looks fanstastic and everything is looking perfect. I am going in on Saturday morning for another sono and he said I'll keep stimming until Tuesday and have my retrieval on Thursday the 21st. I am very happy to have so many follicles since I only had a little bit of ovary pain a couple days ago for a few hours and that was it. He did say we need I be careful about over stimulating since I am responding so well so I went and got some Gatorade on my way home. I figure I'll drink a few glasses a day through maybe a week after my transfer.

Babyhope2011- I am scheduled for retrieval on the 21st and we are shooting for a 5 day transfer so if everything goes as planned then we should be transferring the same day! So cool!


----------



## tiffttc

babyhope2011 said:


> Hi tiff ur not heavy 4 ur height silly,I'm 5 ft my weight normally is 7s 9 but since i started this I have stayed around 8s 2 but wen I had ohss god it woz awful, I have a scan on 19th so finger crossed if all ok Im hoping 4 a 5 day transfer but I'm really nervous coz they froze them on day 1, I think they r thawing them all & hoping 2 get sum 2 freeze, I'm finding the fet so much beta than fresh it's less stressful. I really hope we get our bfp, do u know et date yet?? X



Babyhope2011-hi i think iam but thats not really bothering me i will deal with it at a later stage :blush: have they started to thaw them already?? my embroys are on day3 today and the embryo person rang me this morning and all 6 of them are still going strong ha i really hope all of your embries develop to day 5 blast stage how many did they frezze??ya i think it defo would be less stressful.........my ET date if everything goes ok will be 6/16 this sat but iam still feeling good actully iam feeling better everyday there is only 10 days between us thats not alot of time :hugs: we will hopefully be PUPO at nearly the same time :dust: to you


----------



## wana b a mom

MsTX said:


> Ok so I had my first sono after 5 days of stimming. I had 7 follicles on my right side all measuring about 10. I had 1 at 8 almost 9 and one that was 11 but closer to 12. On the left I had 8 all measuring 9-10. He said my lining looks fanstastic and everything is looking perfect. I am going in on Saturday morning for another sono and he said I'll keep stimming until Tuesday and have my retrieval on Thursday the 21st. I am very happy to have so many follicles since I only had a little bit of ovary pain a couple days ago for a few hours and that was it. He did say we need I be careful about over stimulating since I am responding so well so I went and got some Gatorade on my way home. I figure I'll drink a few glasses a day through maybe a week after my transfer.
> 
> Babyhope2011- I am scheduled for retrieval on the 21st and we are shooting for a 5 day transfer so if everything goes as planned then we should be transferring the same day! So cool!

everything is going well!!!!! so exciting!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## tiffttc

MsTX said:


> Ok so I had my first sono after 5 days of stimming. I had 7 follicles on my right side all measuring about 10. I had 1 at 8 almost 9 and one that was 11 but closer to 12. On the left I had 8 all measuring 9-10. He said my lining looks fanstastic and everything is looking perfect. I am going in on Saturday morning for another sono and he said I'll keep stimming until Tuesday and have my retrieval on Thursday the 21st. I am very happy to have so many follicles since I only had a little bit of ovary pain a couple days ago for a few hours and that was it. He did say we need I be careful about over stimulating since I am responding so well so I went and got some Gatorade on my way home. I figure I'll drink a few glasses a day through maybe a week after my transfer.
> 
> Babyhope2011- I am scheduled for retrieval on the 21st and we are shooting for a 5 day transfer so if everything goes as planned then we should be transferring the same day! So cool!

What is gatorade?? can you get that in ireland??? coz iam at risk of OHSS aswell but iam 3 days after EC and iam feeling good but i guess if i can get gatorade that cant hurt :flower:


----------



## MsTX

It's a flavored drink with electrolytes in it. If they don't have Gatorade they might have an electrolyte drink you can buy. I hear it's supposed to help so I'm sticking to that and water.


----------



## tiffttc

Mrs tx- thanks iam gonna try and get something wit that in it.....o so much i dont no i just hope i can find a drink with that in it iam living in a country that is like 10 years behind america:haha:


----------



## drsquid

tiff- i think lucozade may be similar

oy what a morning.. got a text from the news saying that transbay bart is shut down due to a fire.. so i got up at 6:15 to drive to the city for a 9am court time.. only to get a call from the lawyer at 7 saying i didnt have to be at court til 1 pm. bart is still closed and there is a giants game at 12:45. im thinking about leaving 2 hrs early... sigh he coulnt have called last night... im actualy feeling ok today.. a bit bloaty but not too bad. mild crampy. got a call from my doc.. 11 fertilized.. i said, ok that is good, he was like.. no that is fantastic. he is actually happy.. i made a joke about not counting my embryos til they hatch at which point he started going on about blasts, and i had to tell him i was joking..


----------



## noasaint

Yay drsquid!!!! 11 is amazing. That's promising but I know what you mean about not getting too excited. Are you doing a 3 day or 5 day transfer?

Good news and bad news today for me. The good news is DH SA came back (2nd one for him) and all looks well. Morphology not so great but there was 273 million sperm so that's fine. My u/s shows a 13mm, a 12 mm, an 11mm and several right on the verge of 10mm. This is way better than my last cycle. She said I will trigger when the 10mm get tp 16mm so I'm not far off. I love Menopur even though it stings!! Lol.

My BFF texted me today and her 13 year old son has scoliosis so bad his spine is at 48 degree angle. Surgery is the only option. He is a sweet kid and she just divorced his father last year after the guy had an affair that resulted in a baby with a much younger woman. The woman is nuts and lost custody of the baby 2 months ago. My friend's poor son has been through the ringer and I feel awful for them. she's been soooooooo supportive of me and TTC, I hate that this is happening. They live out of state so I can't go help like I want to.


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi tiff, that's brilliant news ur embryos r growing nicely! They haven't thawed them yet I think it will b next wk sometime, I have 15 that r frozen on day1 so I'm hoping we will get a few 5 day blasts,Im gona have a word wiv them on tues wen I go coz I think they r thawing all of them, I woz going 2 go wiv thawing half of them but we've decided 2 go wiv it & if doesn't work we will just have 2 try again least I know I respond 2 the drugs well, got all my fingers & ties crossed 4 u hun keep me posted


----------



## noasaint

MsTX said:


> Ok so I had my first sono after 5 days of stimming. I had 7 follicles on my right side all measuring about 10. I had 1 at 8 almost 9 and one that was 11 but closer to 12. On the left I had 8 all measuring 9-10. He said my lining looks fanstastic and everything is looking perfect. I am going in on Saturday morning for another sono and he said I'll keep stimming until Tuesday and have my retrieval on Thursday the 21st. I am very happy to have so many follicles since I only had a little bit of ovary pain a couple days ago for a few hours and that was it. He did say we need I be careful about over stimulating since I am responding so well so I went and got some Gatorade on my way home. I figure I'll drink a few glasses a day through maybe a week after my transfer.
> 
> Babyhope2011- I am scheduled for retrieval on the 21st and we are shooting for a 5 day transfer so if everything goes as planned then we should be transferring the same day! So cool!

We're about neck and neck now as far as mature eggs :) I'm even going in Saturday too. LOL. All stocked up on gatorade here too. Lining is 7 and E2 is 323 but my follies are about the same size as yours with lots of little ones in the wings. My ER is scheduled for Tuesday but based on what you're saying mine may be around Thursday as well. Good luck MsTX!! Are you on Ganirelix or anything else right now to keep you from ovulating?


----------



## MsTX

Nosaint- How cool is that?!? I don't know what my E2 was, it was 100 on Monday but I didn't ask today. My lining was only 4.7 but he said it looks great and he was happy with that so I'm going to take his word for it. I'm taking Lupron to keep me from ovulating. I talked to them this afternoon and they said to keep my meds the same today and then to not use the menopur tomorrow night, just the bravelle. He also told me there were a lot of little follicles he didn't measure. You will have to keep me posted about your appt on Saturday.


----------



## tiffttc

Babyhope- i had my ET this morning it went brillant she transfered 1 perfect blast :baby: iam feeling really good after it and iam going to take it easy for my ttw my test date is 28th so only 12 days to wait i cant wait i really hope it works i booked an appt in my clinic for them to do the test coz iam a bit suspisous of doing it myself coz it always bfn wen i do it i hope you are still doing ok keep me posted on your progress :happydance::happydance:

squid- thanks about the lucozade i wuld have never of thought it would b the same as that iam going to get some today coz apparently you can still get OHSS even after transfer whoa thought??? looks like everything is going good for you hun how are you??


----------



## wana b a mom

tiffttc said:


> Babyhope- i had my ET this morning it went brillant she transfered 1 perfect blast :baby: iam feeling really good after it and iam going to take it easy for my ttw my test date is 28th so only 12 days to wait i cant wait i really hope it works i booked an appt in my clinic for them to do the test coz iam a bit suspisous of doing it myself coz it always bfn wen i do it i hope you are still doing ok keep me posted on your progress :happydance::happydance:
> 
> squid- thanks about the lucozade i wuld have never of thought it would b the same as that iam going to get some today coz apparently you can still get OHSS even after transfer whoa thought??? looks like everything is going good for you hun how are you??

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## noasaint

*Tiffttc*, tons of baby dust to you!!! How was the ET in terms of cramps? Did they give you valium or anyting? I know what you mean about the testing, I just can't help myself. I think mine does it 10 days after transfer.

So apparently this cycle my follies are growing slow. Go figure. But with my PCOS they expect it to spike overnight so we're just waiting to see when that is. I've got a 14mm, 2 at 13mm, one 12 mm and she said about 18 small ones on each side with some being close to 10mm. Staying on the same meds which as of yesterday include Ganirelix. Forgot to ask what my E2 is but I'll find out when I go back on Monday. We are now looking at ER being end of next week or maybe early the following week. My poor arms are blue and yellow bruised :( Not sure how I'll handle one more week of blood draws but I'm gonna have to do it.


----------



## drsquid

Tiff- if you get pregnant you are at higher risk of ohss. Yay for the blast. 

Oy totally hit my sciatic last night. Didnt sleep cause of pain in my butt. I don't remember what all I wrote before but the doc actually called me back a second time to say he thought it wouldn't be a problem. I told him I never thought it would be. I had 13 follicles. All of them with be producing progesterone so it isn't like there is none. Besides I was only starting 12 hrs late. So this am the stupid shower had no water pressure... Sigh. Doc of course
Called as I was heading across the bay bridge. Turns out I have 8 embryos that have 8-10 cells do they are gonna go to blast. He was saying how unexpected that was at my age , so I said "see I'm special". He got all serious and was like... We need to manage expectations and they won't all go to blast etc. umm duh. I then went and stopped at the clinic that is gonna do the transfer to get more needles and get them to do my shot today cause I just couldn't face it. Also told them when was best for me Monday (doc was all like... We have to work with their schedule etc... Umm dude squeaky wheel and all). So all is good now other than ass pain


----------



## babyhope2011

hi tiff,

fantastic news on ur transfer soooooooo exciting i have a real good feeling about it,i c a bfp cuming ur way,hope the 12 days goes quick 4 u,keep thinking positive hun, u will get ur bfp.

my transfer date is still scheduled 26th at the moment im feeling ok at the moment trying not 2 think about it.

keep me posted il add u 2 my friends list.

x


----------



## Mammywannabe

hey ladies
posted on other june post also.
i am starting day 1 injections tomorrow, the af arrived today so happy.
I am doing icsi first time,i dont have issues i think just the hubbie, so really hoping we get lucky first time with this!!!!
hugs to all in this very hard journey 

xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Hi all, haven't posted on here since the start of this thread.
Been DR since 6th and have a scan to check everything and hopefully start Gonal F injections next Monday, wishing it would hurry up and get here now.


----------



## Lindylou

Hey ladies. Hope you are all doing well? I have been following you all patiently waiting for AF 3 so I could start ICSI again. 

So I'm back from holiday now, still no sign of AF number 3...... But a BFP on my CB test and 3+ on digital test...... And a tiny little heart beat on scan we paid for yesterday ( could not believe the tests after getting positive last time!!) 

Good luck to you all, I will keep following your cycles... Fx


----------



## hockey24

Congrats Lindylou! That's fantastic news!!


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks hockey- I'm still in shock. Cannot take it in!


----------



## wana b a mom

Lindylou said:


> Hey ladies. Hope you are all doing well? I have been following you all patiently waiting for AF 3 so I could start ICSI again.
> 
> So I'm back from holiday now, still no sign of AF number 3...... But a BFP on my CB test and 3+ on digital test...... And a tiny little heart beat on scan we paid for yesterday ( could not believe the tests after getting positive last time!!)
> 
> Good luck to you all, I will keep following your cycles... Fx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:great news!! congrats!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks wan a b


----------



## tiffttc

Lindylou said:


> Thanks hockey- I'm still in shock. Cannot take it in!

:happydance::happydance: YAY!!!! for the natural BFP!!:happydance::happydance:



noasaint said:


> *Tiffttc*, tons of baby dust to you!!! How was the ET in terms of cramps? Did they give you valium or anyting? I know what you mean about the testing, I just can't help myself. I think mine does it 10 days after transfer.
> 
> So apparently this cycle my follies are growing slow. Go figure. But with my PCOS they expect it to spike overnight so we're just waiting to see when that is. I've got a 14mm, 2 at 13mm, one 12 mm and she said about 18 small ones on each side with some being close to 10mm. Staying on the same meds which as of yesterday include Ganirelix. Forgot to ask what my E2 is but I'll find out when I go back on Monday. We are now looking at ER being end of next week or maybe early the following week. My poor arms are blue and yellow bruised :( Not sure how I'll handle one more week of blood draws but I'm gonna have to do it.

NOASAINT- Thanks.....and it wasnt that bad just very mild cramps for the last few days i didnt have any bleeding after which was good.......its gonna b soooooo hard not to test but iam just going to wait ( well try anyway!!) :haha:........dont worry about your arms it will b all worth it mine wer the same :nope: Congrats on ER being soon:happydance::hugs:


----------



## tiffttc

babyhope2011 said:


> hi tiff,
> 
> fantastic news on ur transfer soooooooo exciting i have a real good feeling about it,i c a bfp cuming ur way,hope the 12 days goes quick 4 u,keep thinking positive hun, u will get ur bfp.
> 
> my transfer date is still scheduled 26th at the moment im feeling ok at the moment trying not 2 think about it.
> 
> keep me posted il add u 2 my friends list.
> 
> x

BABYHOPE2011- ya im gald i made it to ET but its going to be soooooo hard not to test early but i wil try and stick it out........thanks hun for the kind words i really hope your right and CONGRATS on ET being so soon you will be PUPO in no time and then you will get your BFP very soon 
If i was going to test early when do you think would be the best day but iam goin to really try hard to wait.........thanks for adding me i accepted there.....i hope to hear your good news very soon lots of :dust: to you


----------



## noasaint

Well I've got bad news and need some advice ladies. I only have 4 potentially mature follies. They will do ER for 4 follies but I don't know that I want to go through that for just 4. I've got lots of small ones but they aren't even 10mm and they have not grown at all in the last few scans. My insurance is paying most of the IVF so out of pocket isn't much for us but at this point I'm wondering if we should just do IUI. My RE is not really wanting to (for some reason she thinks multiples would happen even though I'm 38). Maybe they miraculously think my follies will grow over night because I have to go back in tomorrow morning. Then in the afternoon we have to decide. Last cycle was IUI and it cancelled because my E2 was over 1000 and RE would not do it. My E2 is well over 1000 now but at this point what option do I have?

So what do you think? ER for 4 follies or convert to IUI? And I'm prepared that if the RE won't do IUI I will trigger anyway and BD taking my chances.


----------



## Mammywannabe

congrats Lindylou,thats fantastic news

so delighted to hear your news xx


----------



## hockey24

noasaint said:


> Well I've got bad news and need some advice ladies. I only have 4 potentially mature follies. They will do ER for 4 follies but I don't know that I want to go through that for just 4. I've got lots of small ones but they aren't even 10mm and they have not grown at all in the last few scans. My insurance is paying most of the IVF so out of pocket isn't much for us but at this point I'm wondering if we should just do IUI. My RE is not really wanting to (for some reason she thinks multiples would happen even though I'm 38). Maybe they miraculously think my follies will grow over night because I have to go back in tomorrow morning. Then in the afternoon we have to decide. Last cycle was IUI and it cancelled because my E2 was over 1000 and RE would not do it. My E2 is well over 1000 now but at this point what option do I have?
> 
> So what do you think? ER for 4 follies or convert to IUI? And I'm prepared that if the RE won't do IUI I will trigger anyway and BD taking my chances.

What is your E2? 1000 would indicate 5 or 6 mature eggs. So if your over - could be even more.


----------



## noasaint

hockey24 said:


> noasaint said:
> 
> 
> Well I've got bad news and need some advice ladies. I only have 4 potentially mature follies. They will do ER for 4 follies but I don't know that I want to go through that for just 4. I've got lots of small ones but they aren't even 10mm and they have not grown at all in the last few scans. My insurance is paying most of the IVF so out of pocket isn't much for us but at this point I'm wondering if we should just do IUI. My RE is not really wanting to (for some reason she thinks multiples would happen even though I'm 38). Maybe they miraculously think my follies will grow over night because I have to go back in tomorrow morning. Then in the afternoon we have to decide. Last cycle was IUI and it cancelled because my E2 was over 1000 and RE would not do it. My E2 is well over 1000 now but at this point what option do I have?
> 
> So what do you think? ER for 4 follies or convert to IUI? And I'm prepared that if the RE won't do IUI I will trigger anyway and BD taking my chances.
> 
> What is your E2? 1000 would indicate 5 or 6 mature eggs. So if your over - could be even more.Click to expand...

E2 is 1100 currently so will be higher tomorrow since I'm doing Gonal and Menopur tonight. I have many follies on each side that are less than 10mm so that's why my E2 is getting high, they just aren't growing for some reason


----------



## drsquid

yay lindy

so i had 4 grade 1, 2 grade 2 and 5 grade 3 blasts. had 2 transfered, 1 frozen today and they are checking again tomorrow to see if more make the freezing grade. the transfer went well today (other than lying down on the table which was excrutiating on my poor tushie). was only 30 min late to court and the lawyers and judge were actually on a sidebar anyway so no one even noticed. figure it isnt bed rest.. but i sat all day without doing much. tomorrow night my new meds come in but.. i dont have to do another shot (this am was the last one.. sucked to have to do it knowing how bad it would be)

btw named them inky and squirt


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks tiff, mammy and drsq. Hoping everybody gets their BFP this go. 

Nosaint- my friend got 1 mature egg, it fertilised and she has a beautiful little boy now. It only take 1!


----------



## babynowplease

drsquid said:


> btw named them inky and squirt

Inky and Squirt - too cute!

We named our two blastocysts 'Emmy' and 'Emberson' - both plays on the word Embryo. We also sing the Destiny's Child song 'I'm a survivor' to them every day...


----------



## wana b a mom

babynowplease said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> btw named them inky and squirt
> 
> Inky and Squirt - too cute!
> 
> We named our two blastocysts 'Emmy' and 'Emberson' - both plays on the word Embryo. We also sing the Destiny's Child song 'I'm a survivor' to them every day...Click to expand...

awwww :awww:


----------



## noasaint

You guys are are really lifting my spirits so thank you!!! I love the funny names and rituals. Too cute!!

Congrats drsquid on being PUPO :) Crossing fingers and toes for you.

Can you believe it I'm still on stims?!?!? I've got a 21mm, a 17mm, and 2 16mm. Not sure why we aren't triggering for ER Thursday but we're not. She wants one more night of stims to see if the small ones grow at all (18 on each side). My poor arms are so sore and the drive is long very early in the morning. If there are 4 we will go with ER. Such a waiting game. E2 is now 1600 so hopefully those small ones start catching up!


----------



## raelynn

noasaint - I feel for you! I'm already frustrated and ready to be done and I'm only halfway through! 

The mood swings have kicked in tonight. I accidentally dropped one of my needles tonight which bent it all up. Of course it was the gonal f that uses a syringe with the needle already attached so I couldn't just pop on a new one. Lost a dose of meds and decided I needed to cry over it for whatever reason. I think the early mornings and emotional stress of working up to the injections each night is getting to me and making me a crazy person.


----------



## wana b a mom

raelynn said:


> noasaint - I feel for you! I'm already frustrated and ready to be done and I'm only halfway through!
> 
> The mood swings have kicked in tonight. I accidentally dropped one of my needles tonight which bent it all up. Of course it was the gonal f that uses a syringe with the needle already attached so I couldn't just pop on a new one. Lost a dose of meds and decided I needed to cry over it for whatever reason. I think the early mornings and emotional stress of working up to the injections each night is getting to me and making me a crazy person.

oh no... :nope: I hope it gets better! try not to be too hard on yourself; you can do it! I hope you feel better :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

noasaint said:


> You guys are are really lifting my spirits so thank you!!! I love the funny names and rituals. Too cute!!
> 
> Congrats drsquid on being PUPO :) Crossing fingers and toes for you.
> 
> Can you believe it I'm still on stims?!?!? I've got a 21mm, a 17mm, and 2 16mm. Not sure why we aren't triggering for ER Thursday but we're not. She wants one more night of stims to see if the small ones grow at all (18 on each side). My poor arms are so sore and the drive is long very early in the morning. If there are 4 we will go with ER. Such a waiting game. E2 is now 1600 so hopefully those small ones start catching up!

just a little bit longer hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

noa- fingers crossed

rae- sorry that sucks.. id likely have got out the alcohol swab and seen if i could unbend it

got a call from the doc. 3 more frozen today. i think he said i have 2 grade 1 and 2 grade 2 blasts.


----------



## raelynn

drsquid - I seriously considered unbending it but figured I'd end up stabbing up my fingers and since I'm already having a hard time working up to the injections (even though I know it doesn't hurt, crazy I know) I figured just starting fresh would be better. At least I'm on low doses so I only lost a tiny bit. So awesome you got some good quality blasts to freeze!


----------



## drsquid

rae- im mostly happy about it cause doc was sooo sure it wouldnt happen =) (ok im happy for me too but..)


----------



## noasaint

Lindylou said:


> Thanks tiff, mammy and drsq. Hoping everybody gets their BFP this go.
> 
> Nosaint- my friend got 1 mature egg, it fertilised and she has a beautiful little boy now. It only take 1!

:thumbup: This is fabulous news!! The U/S tech this morning told me the exact same story, she had called someone yesterday w/ a positive pregnancy test after having only one egg. 

*raelynn*, you poor thing!! Those stupid needles. I've jabbed myself in the fingertip a couple of times w/ the Gonal F needles. No fun at all.

I keep thinking about inky and squirt and it makes me smile *drsquid*. Maybe you can help me come up with cute names if I transfer any, I'm no good at stuff like that.

So I got the call. Finally. E2 is 2172, the little ones still have not grown. We're going to go ahead and get the 4 that are there. ER is schedule for Friday. I'm nervous and excited, worried a lot about none of them fertilizing cause we're not doing ICSI. I'll be on Vivelle patches and Crinone after the ER. Most likely will have a 3 day transfer which is fine by me cause I told my work I'd be back on Tuesday which is our busiest day of the month. Ovidrel shot in 10 minutes woo hoo!!


----------



## raelynn

Good luck noasaint!!


----------



## drsquid

Noasaint- Glad I'm making you smile. Cause I have the squid name I had to go cephalopod related :) naming pets, naming actual kids... Hah I'm useless. 
Fingers crossed for your Er


----------



## tiffttc

hey girls just popped in for an update........so yesterday i took a pregnancy test and i got a very light but visable line today i took another one and the line was light but defo darker than yesterday........iam now 6 days past ET and 13 days past trigger so it couldnt still be in my system could it??? and if it is y would the line get darker???? i no it was early to test but i couldnt help it :blush: 
Girls i need some advise....,,,..,,..,,...


----------



## hockey24

Tiff - lots of ladies get their BFP at this point! So I think your faint line is a very good sign - particularly if its getting darker!!

Keep testing and see if it continues to get darker!! Keep us posted!!


FX'd!!


----------



## tiffttc

hockey24 said:


> Tiff - lots of ladies get their BFP at this point! So I think your faint line is a very good sign - particularly if its getting darker!!
> 
> Keep testing and see if it continues to get darker!! Keep us posted!!
> 
> 
> FX'd!!

Thanks Hockey- i really hope this is it coz we got no frosties :cold: iam going to continue to test and i will defo keep ye posted i hope it continues to get darker:hugs:

How are you getting on????


----------



## hockey24

Since I switched clinics, I don't get started until next week. So I'm really excited and anxious at the same time. Baseline is scheduled for Wednesday and start Lupron on Thursday. 

Do you guys do blood tests over there to confirm?


----------



## tiffttc

hockey24 said:


> Since I switched clinics, I don't get started until next week. So I'm really excited and anxious at the same time. Baseline is scheduled for Wednesday and start Lupron on Thursday.
> 
> Do you guys do blood tests over there to confirm?

Hockey- how exciting you are soon starting your journey to your BFP:happydance::hugs::happydance:

Ya i booked an appt. with my clinic and they are doing a pregnancy test on the 6/28 which is nxt thursday and a blood test and when iam 7 weeks they will do a ultrasound to hear the heart beat and to make sure the baby is growing correctly and then after that i will be transfered to the public hospital where they will scan me again when iam 4months and i will be looked after there until i give birth hwow does it work were you live???:cloud9:


----------



## noasaint

Home from ER, feeling very crampy but that's it. Unfortunately only 2 eggsretrieved and other than that I have no info since no one advised me, they advised DH who didn't ask questions. Praying both fertilize.


----------



## drsquid

Noasaint- fingers crossed for you. Are you doing icsi


----------



## tiffttc

nossaint- fx'd they fertilise........it only takes one:hugs:


----------



## noasaint

Wow TiffTTC, hope that line keeps getting darker!!!!!

Nope not doing ICSI drsquid. How are you feeling?

Just got a wonderful call. Both eggs fertilized last night!!!! I'm so happy right now. Trying to remain cautious knowing they may not divide but I'm praying and wishing and trying to stay calm. Today I feel pretty good although I feel ravenous, I'm just very hungry for some reason. A little soreness trying to have a BM (sorry TMI) but no cramping thankfully.


----------



## tiffttc

noasaint said:


> Wow TiffTTC, hope that line keeps getting darker!!!!!
> 
> Nope not doing ICSI drsquid. How are you feeling?
> 
> Just got a wonderful call. Both eggs fertilized last night!!!! I'm so happy right now. Trying to remain cautious knowing they may not divide but I'm praying and wishing and trying to stay calm. Today I feel pretty good although I feel ravenous, I'm just very hungry for some reason. A little soreness trying to have a BM (sorry TMI) but no cramping thankfully.

Noasaint-i done another test today and it has got a good bit darker and the line came up straight away i actully really think this is it iam finnally pregnant:happydance::happydance: i think iam going to call my clinic on monday and tell them i got a positive test i wonder will they do a test earlyer than thursday i really cant wait till then i showed my mum the tests and she defo thinks iam pregnant shes all excited its kinda funny :haha: 
and dont worry your eggies are going to keep dividing and its good your feeling ok how many are they putting back for you :hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Noasaint - That is wonderful news! Congrats! Will be praying your two little embryos keep growing and growing!

Tiff - Congrats! Hopefully you can get in for a blood test soon to confirm!

AFM - Finally had some measurable follicles this morning! They're all pretty much hovering around 10. Left is a little behind with more around 7 and 8 but the right they measured 3 10s and an 11. Apparently my missing follicles popped back up too because today they counted 33 and the tech said I'll have plenty.


----------



## Lindylou

Nosaint and tiff great news xx


----------



## drsquid

yay noasaint and tiff =)

im ok. ive had a headache for a few days since i switched to crinone. slept 12 hrs last night and imm still exhausted. damn progesterone.. doesnt let you symptom spot or read into anything.


----------



## noasaint

drsquid said:


> yay noasaint and tiff =)
> 
> im ok. ive had a headache for a few days since i switched to crinone. slept 12 hrs last night and imm still exhausted. damn progesterone.. doesnt let you symptom spot or read into anything.

Oh boy. This is not fun! Didn't the stims make you tired too or was that lupron? I'm on Crinone as well, started this morning, so I'm waiting for the tiredness to kick in.

Fingers and toes are crossed right now waiting to hear what grade my little embies are and what time the transfer is tomorrow morning. It's been raining here for days which I completely love so I hope this means they are enjoying their little incubator.


----------



## drsquid

lupron knocked me out.


----------



## noasaint

Well I am happy to report ladies that this morning two beautiful embryos were transferred. 6AA and 7AA. It was quite painful as I have a ridge in my uterus that was preventing the catheter from passing through. Oh well, it will be worth it. Surprisingly the valium didn't make me too loopy.

You can see how they nicked the sides of them for the AH, kinda neat.

https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i359/pressjunk/Misc/Embryos.jpg


----------



## raelynn

Noasaint that is so great! Keeping my fingers crossed they snuggle in and stick around for 9 months :)


----------



## hockey24

Noaasaint - love the pic!! That is so awesome! 

Now those little embies just need to snuggle up and get ready for a long 9 month stay!!


----------



## drsquid

here are my blasts https://img502.imageshack.us/img502/4056/photo1jcp.th.jpg


----------



## Lindylou

Drsquid that is so lovely. Fx for them both and good luck through the 2ww xx


----------



## hockey24

Great pic Drsquid! 

Can't wait to start seeing some BFP's come through this thread!


----------



## drsquid

hockey- tested again today

Spoiler
https://img42.imageshack.us/img42/3126/photo2eos.jpg


----------



## hockey24

Holy cow Drsquid! I didn't know you had a positive test already! Those are some pretty solid lines going! :happydance::happydance: Great pics!!

When is your beta? :flower:

Tiff - how are you doing this week? Have you had a beta yet? :flower:


----------



## tiffttc

hockey24 said:


> Holy cow Drsquid! I didn't know you had a positive test already! Those are some pretty solid lines going! :happydance::happydance: Great pics!!
> 
> When is your beta? :flower:
> 
> Tiff - how are you doing this week? Have you had a beta yet? :flower:

HOCKEY-I rang my clinic yesterday morning and i told then i got 4 positive tests and she told me that the earlyest they will do the test for me is tommorrow morning at 10.45am she was kinda snobby and told me that i wasnt supposed to test early but what difference would two days make when my line is getting stronger i choosed to egnore her:haha: so i done another test on sun and the line came up straight away and was nearly as dark as the second line :happydance: i havent tested since iam just gonna wait till tommorrow but iam feeling really positive 
How have you been keeping???:hugs:


----------



## loyla

Congrats!!!!


----------



## drsquid

hockey- today already had the blood drawn


----------



## hockey24

Tiff - at least the test is tomorrow so just one more night to wait before what you already know is true is confirmed! But I would be just like you - want that blood test to confirm those 2nd lines and know what the number is. Can't wait to hear!

Drsquid - are you still waiting to hear your number? So excited for you!! 

AFM - baseline tomorrow and start Lupron on Thursday. Fx'd that the baseline comes back normal and nothing jumps out to cancel my cycle. So excited after hearing these positive tests coming through!


----------



## wishandwait

Hey ladies...wonderful to see some BFP's and the pics of the blasts. Hope everyone has better luck than me....AF arrived yesterday, 3 days before BETA. Devastated but ready to move on to round two. Good luck xxxx


----------



## drsquid

wish- im so sorry *hugs*

hockey- still waiting. the clinic called at 5 and said that quest (the lab) wouldnt be done til 6 pm (i had it drawn at 9:30).. they might call the results to my doc or they mightjust fax em and i wont hear til tomorrow... glad i already have a pos answer. problem is i have a few questions for my doc and hope he doesnt call while im in court and cant answer


----------



## Lindylou

So sorry wish. Xx


----------



## Lindylou

Drsquid- that is great news. X


----------



## drsquid

beta of 148 now if doc wasnt such an ass while giving me the numbers and being completely useless with my questions.


----------



## iamme28928

Has anyone here dOne ICsi with low sperm morph x


----------



## noasaint

drsquid said:


> beta of 148 now if doc wasnt such an ass while giving me the numbers and being completely useless with my questions.

Ouch! Bet you get that a lot being a dr yourself. Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## wana b a mom

wishandwait, I am sorry about AF :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

to the ladies with BFP, drsquid, tiff: congrats!:happydance:

noasaint, 2 beautiful embryos indeed!! stick little ones!!!:thumbup:

realynn: when will they check the follicles next? good luck hun!:hugs:

Hockey, how did the baseline go today?

AFM, I am still waiting for 1 more week of BC. Baseline scheduled for July 5th. I hope my cyst is gone!! :coffee:

How is everyone else doing?:flower:


----------



## hockey24

Baseline went well for me. Lining looked great. No cycsts - which I did have 1 small one before taking BCP's. 

Total AFC of 12 - which is really good for me. I've had as low as 5 so this gives me great hope for this cycle!! 

So I will start Lupron tomorrow and full stimming begins on Saturday! 

Let the fun begin!! 

Wana b a mom - I think the bcp's should zap that cyst for you and you'll be good to go next round!!


----------



## wana b a mom

that is so exciting hockey!! :happydance: you finally get to start the process :happydance: best of luck!!

I really hope the BC are helping!! I don't want to be on stand by mode anymore!

what's AFC?


----------



## hockey24

Antral Follicle Count - its the count they do at the baseline that is an indicator of your ovarian reserve and how you may respond that cycle. When your my age (39) - that number is key!!


----------



## wana b a mom

got it!
I don't get a blood test when I go for my baseline.... :shrug: I wonder what's up with that?:huh:


----------



## hockey24

Do they tell you your follicle count?


----------



## wana b a mom

:nope:


----------



## wana b a mom

I'll ask next week when I go for my sono....


----------



## hockey24

Maybe they only do it when your older like me or they do it but just don't mention the count to you. My old doctor would scan it but not actually make a note of the exact number. 

I'm just an information junkie and I want to know everything I can possibly know! :winkwink:


----------



## iamme28928

anyone done icsi with low sperm morph??xx


----------



## Tinkerbell3

Currently on day 3 of Gonal F injections (150iu). Had my baseline scan this past Monday and everything looked good, lining thin, no cysts and had 6 follicles showing on the left and 7 on the right but not sure if that even means anything or is important at this point.
Next scan on Tuesday so see how I'm responding and hopefully I'll have more of an idea then when EC will be :)


----------



## tiffttc

hey girls so i just came back from my clinic appt. and it offical iam PREGNANT iam 4 weeks today they didnt do a beta i dont think they do them ovr here but iam booked in for my 7 week scan on the 7/16 :wohoo::bunny::wohoo::happydance::happydance::cloud9::happydance::happydance: iam soooooooooo happy

i hope the good news continues on this thread ye are all truly unbeliveable women and iam so glad i meet ye all and got to shared my experiance with ye all its a bumpy ride from start to finish but everyone on this thread will get there BFP :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Tinkerbell3

tiffttc said:


> hey girls so i just came back from my clinic appt. and it offical iam PREGNANT iam 4 weeks today they didnt do a beta i dont think they do them ovr here but iam booked in for my 7 week scan on the 7/16 :wohoo::bunny::wohoo::happydance::happydance::cloud9::happydance::happydance: iam soooooooooo happy
> 
> i hope the good news continues on this thread ye are all truly unbeliveable women and iam so glad i meet ye all and got to shared my experiance with ye all its a bumpy ride from start to finish but everyone on this thread will get there BFP :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Amazing news, congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Mammywannabe

tiffttc said:


> hey girls so i just came back from my clinic appt. and it offical iam PREGNANT iam 4 weeks today they didnt do a beta i dont think they do them ovr here but iam booked in for my 7 week scan on the 7/16 :wohoo::bunny::wohoo::happydance::happydance::cloud9::happydance::happydance: iam soooooooooo happy
> 
> i hope the good news continues on this thread ye are all truly unbeliveable women and iam so glad i meet ye all and got to shared my experiance with ye all its a bumpy ride from start to finish but everyone on this thread will get there BFP :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Great News TIFFTTC,
well done you........hopefully i wont be too long behind you. I have EC friday and take it from there, fingers crossed for an ET next week

hope you have a happy healthy 9 months ahead xx


----------



## hockey24

Congrats Tiff! Fantastic news!!! Very exited for you!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

Tiff that is fabulous news! Keep the BFP's coming! Sending everybody Babydust and pma. Xx


----------



## raelynn

Congrats Tiff!

I'm triggering tonight! Super nervous!


----------



## wana b a mom

Congrats Tiff!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:

Raelynn: best of luck!!! let us know how the shot went.


----------



## wana b a mom

iamme28928 said:


> anyone done icsi with low sperm morph??xx

no hun, I haven't, but I know a girl who did and her first IVF succeeded and she is now pregnant with twins :thumbup:


----------



## raelynn

Triggered at 10pm tonight. I was a nervous wreck but I actually didn't feel a thing. I iced for a few minutes then it was over and done with so quickly. My hip muscle is a little stiff but I've been keeping a heating pad on it. I was all worked up for nothing :blush:


----------



## wana b a mom

raelynn said:


> Triggered at 10pm tonight. I was a nervous wreck but I actually didn't feel a thing. I iced for a few minutes then it was over and done with so quickly. My hip muscle is a little stiff but I've been keeping a heating pad on it. I was all worked up for nothing :blush:

I am glad it was better than expected :hugs: did DH do the honors?


----------



## raelynn

My sis did my trigger. Hubby is uncomfortable around needles too so I wanted someone who wouldn't make me more nervous. Sis was awesome! She was like 15 seconds to go and when I started panicking and said I need more time she just said time's up and stuck me :) Must have been enough time for the ice to work because it was completely painless.


----------



## wana b a mom

omg... I"ll be nervous too! so tomorrow is ER, at what time do you have to be there?


----------



## raelynn

I have to be there at 8am tomorrow morning for ER at 9am. I'm starting to worry about the IV now. I really don't like needles, can you tell? :) I'll be knocked out for the actual procedure so I'm not as worried about that.


----------



## noasaint

raelynn said:


> I have to be there at 8am tomorrow morning for ER at 9am. I'm starting to worry about the IV now. I really don't like needles, can you tell? :) I'll be knocked out for the actual procedure so I'm not as worried about that.

Oh sweetie I feel the exact same way!!! They ended up shooting me with lidocaine first at the iv site. It felt like a blood draw, then when she did the actual iv I didn't feel a thing. It will be fine and all worth it. Prayers and hugs!!!!


----------



## drsquid

they did lido first for me too.. i said i didnt really want it but she had it drawn up already so.. whatevs. 

new beta

Spoiler
349. more than doubled. my progesterone is really high at 279.. they wanna test again monday before i use the crinone, no wonder im tired


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck ladies with ER. Just keep focusing on lots of lovely mature eggs. X


----------



## wana b a mom

raelynn said:


> I have to be there at 8am tomorrow morning for ER at 9am. I'm starting to worry about the IV now. I really don't like needles, can you tell? :) I'll be knocked out for the actual procedure so I'm not as worried about that.

I hope everything went perfect for you hun! :hugs: We are thinking about you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

drsquid said:


> they did lido first for me too.. i said i didnt really want it but she had it drawn up already so.. whatevs.
> 
> new beta
> 
> Spoiler
> 349. more than doubled. my progesterone is really high at 279.. they wanna test again monday before i use the crinone, no wonder im tired

what did they say about the progesterone number? is too much bad? try to take it easy on the weekend and best of luck on Monday!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## raelynn

Everything went great today. We got 15 eggs and my recovery has been going great. Only mild cramping every now and then. The nurse who did the IV was great and talked to me as a distraction while she was doing it.


----------



## drsquid

wannna- they didnt say. im so annoyed with the doc right now i dont wanna call and talk to him. cant find anything on line. and he didnt say to stop supplementing (which seems a bit silly to me)


----------



## Mammywannabe

hey all
i had EC today they got 24 eggs so happy about that!!!!
Have to say was nervouse, but it was grand, tehy put an IV nad i was knocked out, everyone was so nice and i didnt remember coming around or anything.
i went for some brekkie after then came home and went to bed...
felt a bit crampy all day but nothing too major,the only problem us that because there are a good no if eggs there is a possibility of OSHH so they might have to do a FET instead in the next few months whivhever they see as the best option.

so fingers crossed for the next few days
glad eveyone is getting on alright, its so up and down isnt it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lindylou

So glad the ER's went well. Good egg numbers. Fx for good fertilisation reports!


----------



## raelynn

Got my fertilization report today. Out of the 15 eggs we retrieved, 11 were mature, but only 2 fertilized. I'm pretty sad that we only have two little embryos but praying so hard that those two make it!


----------



## Lindylou

Raelyn- fingers crossed for your little ones. Did they speak about when they would transfer?


----------



## raelynn

No, they didn't tell me yet. Things were a little chaotic at the clinic since their power is out from bad thunderstorms last night. Hopefully I'll hear tomorrow.


----------



## noasaint

raelynn said:


> Got my fertilization report today. Out of the 15 eggs we retrieved, 11 were mature, but only 2 fertilized. I'm pretty sad that we only have two little embryos but praying so hard that those two make it!

Praying for you hun, we're in the same boat. It only takes one and I'm hoping for us both we got them!


----------



## raelynn

I'm hoping too noasaint!! When is your beta? I'm already finding this short wait between ER and ET hard so I'm not looking forward to the 2ww.


----------



## drsquid

rae- how many days is it now? with 2 im guessing you are gonna do a day 3 transfer. fingesr crossed for ya =)


----------



## noasaint

raelynn said:


> I'm hoping too noasaint!! When is your beta? I'm already finding this short wait between ER and ET hard so I'm not looking forward to the 2ww.

OMG no kidding!!!! The wait was awful, I was driving DH crazy. I just wanted my embies NOW!!!! :flower: And not knowing if they fertilized or were diviing was just killing me. I'd wake up 2 or 3 times a night and just pray. Beta is Friday, it's such a long ways away.

How are you feeling drsquid? Did you tell your co workers that had been doing scans for you?


----------



## drsquid

noasaint= yeah quite a few people know cause i told people i was trying. sure itll suck if it doesnt go well but.. im actually going to be at a different hospital from now on and the techs said they were bummed cause they wanted to scan me


----------



## raelynn

I'm guessing we'll do a day 3 transfer as well. My doctor had originally said if we have less then 4 we'll transfer 2 on day 3 but I haven't heard for sure yet. Day 3 will be Monday.


----------



## noasaint

Rae, they will probably call you today to come in tomorrow. Doubt they would risk going to 5 days.

Internet cheapie was negativethismorning. Its still early and those things suck anyway. Will use FRER Tuesday


----------



## raelynn

Noasaint - I agree those IC are crappy. My trigger wasn't even a dark line on those.

Got the call today that we have a 2 cell and a 4 cell embryo still growing strong. ET is tomorrow morning!


----------



## Mammywannabe

good luck with the ER tomorrow, fingers crossed that it will go well for you raelynn. it is such a hard time..but you will get there

hugs xx


----------



## drsquid

Rae- yay for happy embies. Good luck tomorrow. 

Noasaint- never bothered buying any of those. Stuck with judicious use of the expensive ones. Good luck :)


----------



## hockey24

Raelyn - FX'd for you and your 2 embies!! Get them inside so they can snuggle in for a nice long 9 months!


----------



## tiffttc

Hey girls i havent posted on here in awhile i havent really much to say anymore but i still have been quietly stalking ye girls its so nice to see all of ye girls are moving along nicely with your cycles

noasaint-have you tested again?? i tested with FRER bout a week before test date and i got a really really like line i did one a few days later and it was a good bit darker i tested with a cheapy the same day and a really really light line came up so i would defo do a test with FRER i trust them more:hugs:


----------



## raelynn

My ET was this morning. We transferred both embryos and now just taking it easy today. I'm pretty tired of bed rest now but want to give these embryos the best chance.


----------



## noasaint

Congrats on being PUPO Raelynn!!!

Another negative cheapie this morning which has me depressed. I know they are crap. Tomorrow morning I am praying for a faint pink line!!! If I could hold it for 4 hours I would do it tonight but since ER my bladder is the size of a pea it feels like.


----------



## Lindylou

Yey raelyn!!
Good luck everybody else x


----------



## raelynn

Noasaint - I know what you mean about bladder feeling small after the ER. I usually have no problem holding it but thought I was going to pee myself this morning with all the water I had to drink for ET.

Praying for that line to show up for you! Do you have any FRERs? When is your beta?


----------



## noasaint

raelynn said:


> Noasaint - I know what you mean about bladder feeling small after the ER. I usually have no problem holding it but thought I was going to pee myself this morning with all the water I had to drink for ET.
> 
> Praying for that line to show up for you! Do you have any FRERs? When is your beta?

LOL I know!!! When I went for ET the dr was running a little late so I was up in stirrups freezing my tail off with a full bladder. Then when the u/s tech pressed on my belly w/ that machine OMG I thought I'd pee. She said "Yeah, you are really full." They had complications getting the catheter in so it seemed like ET took forever. Afterwards the emryologist stopped me to talk about my embryos and I wanted to tell her I needed to pee so could she hold on. :blush: Somehow I managed to hold it but wow, that was rough.

Yep, got a box of FRER that I will start using tomorrow. Beta is Friday.


----------



## wana b a mom

noasaint: best of luck hun! hang on tight. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:

raelynn: I am so glad that everything went well. When is your beta?

to everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

drsquid said:


> wannna- they didnt say. im so annoyed with the doc right now i dont wanna call and talk to him. cant find anything on line. and he didnt say to stop supplementing (which seems a bit silly to me)

how are you doing? :flower: did they do another test today to see your numbers?


----------



## raelynn

wana b a mom said:


> noasaint: best of luck hun! hang on tight. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! :hugs:
> 
> raelynn: I am so glad that everything went well. When is your beta?
> 
> to everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs:

My beta is 7/13


----------



## drsquid

rae- yay for being pupo

noasaint- fingers crossed for you

wanna- my progesterone apparently needed to be diluted to even get a read and it came back over 80 so i dont have to supplement but they are gonna retest thursday just to be sure. and my beta was either 1369 or 1389 (19days post o/14dp5dt) (someone distracted me before i wrote it down)


----------



## noasaint

Ladies, is this what I think it is????


Spoiler
https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i359/pressjunk/TEST.jpg


----------



## hockey24

I definitely see a faint 2nd line! I think it just might be!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

drsquid: numbers look good! I am excited for you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

noasaint said:


> Ladies, is this what I think it is????
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1089.photobucket.com/albums/i359/pressjunk/TEST.jpg

I see it, I see it!!!:wohoo:


----------



## Lindylou

Nosaint- I sure can see a faint line there :) Yey!!!! Get darker!!! When is your OTD?


----------



## drsquid

Noasaint- that is what mine looked like. Wait 2 days and repeat it. When is your beta?


----------



## raelynn

Noasaint - That's a line!!! Hooray!


----------



## noasaint

*Happy 4th ladies!!!* Enjoy the day.

This morning's FRER came up faster and is darker than yesterday's thankfully. we are both thrilled but also shocked. I've never seen a BFP before. There's not much light out yet to take good pics but here's one anyway. And of course, the clutz that I am spilled my cup of pee all over the counter and 5 foot bath mat that I'm now having to wash. I hear clumsiness gets worse during pregnancy so this should be tons of fun. LOL.


Spoiler
https://imageserve.babycenter.com/14/000/126/GWQxs7miINPqKGPA0127oRyB57y5kuzb_lg.jpg


----------



## wana b a mom

I see it got darker!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lindylou

Nosaint- that is certainly darker! Great news


----------



## ninamama

Hi Raelynn, I am in the same boat, I had 14 eggs and got real excited but then only ended up with 2 embies. I was so dissapointed. I was really hoping for plenty of frosties just in case ..


----------



## wana b a mom

hello ladies!

I just got another set back... went for my baseline sono this morning, I had stopped BC on the 2nd. No real AF yet, only spotting... well, cyst is still there, it got smaller but it's not gone yet, and becasue I had no full flow, they want me to do another baseline on Saturday... I am so disappointed :( what is wrong with my body??!!:hissy:
:cry:


----------



## hockey24

wana b a mom said:


> hello ladies!
> 
> I just got another set back... went for my baseline sono this morning, I had stopped BC on the 2nd. No real AF yet, only spotting... well, cyst is still there, it got smaller but it's not gone yet, and becasue I had no full flow, they want me to do another baseline on Saturday... I am so disappointed :( what is wrong with my body??!!:hissy:
> :cry:

Oh man! I'm so sorry to hear that! You know our bodies never do what we want them to when we need it most. Why is that??? I can completely understand your frustration and disappointment. 

So when you go back for your baseline - if AF has really shown up, will you be able to start? Is the cyst small enough to proceed?


----------



## wana b a mom

I have no idea... I think some doctors will let you go ahead if the cyst is smaller than 2 cm, mine was 4 cm, I don't know how much smaller did it get. I just hope and pray that Saturday everything else looks good and she lets me start. Otherwise I don't know what to do with myself... :(


----------



## noasaint

So sorry *Wana*. Hope it's a small one and goes away quickly.

Beta today was 50.06. Trying not to be discouraged since numbers vary in range a lot on different websites and it kinda sounded low to me. I have to wait the entire weekend and go back on Monday. Praying it doubles!!!


----------



## raelynn

wana - So sorry you're still struggling with that cyst. Praying it just goes away so you don't have to worry about it anymore!

Noasaint - That seems crazy that they're making you wait a whole week! My clinic checks about every other day after the first beta. We had to move my cycle forward so we could fit all the beta tests in before our vacation if I get a positive.

I'm finding it hard to be patient. The 4th of July was nice since it took my mind off of waiting for a while and I'm hoping this weekend helps things to move along. Next week is going to feel forever long! Beta is on Friday which is also my sister's b-day so hopefully it is good luck! I tested out my trigger and the test finally went back to white this morning so now I just have to figure out when I can hold out until next week.


----------



## wana b a mom

raelynn said:


> wana - So sorry you're still struggling with that cyst. Praying it just goes away so you don't have to worry about it anymore!
> 
> Noasaint - That seems crazy that they're making you wait a whole week! My clinic checks about every other day after the first beta. We had to move my cycle forward so we could fit all the beta tests in before our vacation if I get a positive.
> 
> I'm finding it hard to be patient. The 4th of July was nice since it took my mind off of waiting for a while and I'm hoping this weekend helps things to move along. Next week is going to feel forever long! Beta is on Friday which is also my sister's b-day so hopefully it is good luck! I tested out my trigger and the test finally went back to white this morning so now I just have to figure out when I can hold out until next week.

Oh hun, I would also be going crazy waiting.... just one more week! I hope it gets better :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

noasaint said:


> So sorry *Wana*. Hope it's a small one and goes away quickly.
> 
> Beta today was 50.06. Trying not to be discouraged since numbers vary in range a lot on different websites and it kinda sounded low to me. I have to wait the entire weekend and go back on Monday. Praying it doubles!!!

hmmm, it does seem odd that they wait a week before another beta, what did they think about the number? I think if they thought it was low and it needed to be checked they would have scheduled you sooner; maybe they think there is no need? are you still on progesterone?


----------



## noasaint

LOL!!! Ladies, I have to wait just the week*end*. But that's one extra day than normal. So it needs to almost triple. Then I won't go back again till next Friday.


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi ladies just wondered if any of u had any symptoms in ur 2 ww? Congrats 2 the bfp gives me hope!x


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello ladies!

Anything new to report? how is everyone doing? Noasaint, did you get the results of the beta yet? raelynn, how are you feeling? hockey, how are you doing? drsquid, tiff?

babyhope, are you having any symptoms? when I had my chemical pregnancy I didn't have symptoms, except I was very tired. Good luck!

AFM I started Gonal F on Saturday (finally). I have to go back on Thursday to see how it's going. Fingers crossed that everything will be great!

Have a great week everyone!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Hello ladies! Been a bit quiet lately - hoping its more BFP's in the TWW! 

AFM - I'm headed for retrieval tomorrow morning. Little disappointed as my small follicles don't seem to be catching up but hoping to get at least 5 or 6 eggs out the deal. My E2 level was 1781 yesterday - so hoping that's a good thing!!


----------



## wana b a mom

hockey24 said:


> Hello ladies! Been a bit quiet lately - hoping its more BFP's in the TWW!
> 
> AFM - I'm headed for retrieval tomorrow morning. Little disappointed as my small follicles don't seem to be catching up but hoping to get at least 5 or 6 eggs out the deal. My E2 level was 1781 yesterday - so hoping that's a good thing!!

best of luck tomorrow!!!!!! praying that it'll go smoothly and that all eggs fertilize :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## noasaint

Good luck *Hockey*!!!!!! 

*Babyhope,* yes I did. I had to pee a lot more than usual and I started having odd vivid dreams. Some pains and cramping in my lower stomach and started craving lime flavored things. Even DH commented that it was a sudden thing that happened and I'm still craving them. I have acne already but it changed, hard to explain but it was just different. HTH

Second beta is back.....128. Was expecting higher but it more than doubled so the nurse said we're still in it. I don't go back till Friday now.


----------



## hockey24

FX'd Noasaint! The number is going in the right direction so that's a great thing!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

noasaint said:


> Good luck *Hockey*!!!!!!
> 
> *Babyhope,* yes I did. I had to pee a lot more than usual and I started having odd vivid dreams. Some pains and cramping in my lower stomach and started craving lime flavored things. Even DH commented that it was a sudden thing that happened and I'm still craving them. I have acne already but it changed, hard to explain but it was just different. HTH
> 
> Second beta is back.....128. Was expecting higher but it more than doubled so the nurse said we're still in it. I don't go back till Friday now.

number is up!!!! :happydance: that's good news!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## roxane1986

Good luck Hockey24!!!! :)

I just started my first cycle of IVF and ICSI. I'm on cd9, started puregon 7 days ago, it's going good, no symptomes except a little bloated. Went 2 days ago for my first ultrasound and the dr. said that the follicles were growing fast but needed to slow down a little. Kept me on the same dose. Went this morning and said I had 12 follicles, 1 will possibly be too big, 2 possibly too small and 9 at 16-17mm which they said was good. I thought I had read that average women would have 24-30 follicles, am I mistaken, cause if not, 9 is not alot? I am so confused I don't know what to think. They said they will probably trigger me tomorrow. I am going back tomorrow morning so I will know more. 
We've been ttc for 4 yrs, had a blighted ovum 3 yrs ago. This is our first fertility treatment. It is a male factor. Should I be happy with 9 follicles? Is that good? 
I am also new to this blog. 
Good luck to all of you :) I do believe in miracles :) xo


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck hockey. 

Nosaint sounding good!


----------



## wana b a mom

roxane1986, welcome and best of luck! 
I'm sorry I cannot help you with your question, but what did the doctor say? From many ladies on this board I don't think I have seen many with such high number of follicles (24-30), I think the highest I have heard of was 17. Maybe by tomorrow the little ones will grow? :shrug: sorry I am not much help hun, but best of luck tomorrow!

PS: I also believe in miracles :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## raelynn

noasaint - so glad you're beta is still rising! When you tested did you use a frer or ic?

I think I'm going to test tomorrow morning. That will be 8dp3dt....NERVOUS! I've had some really mild off and on cramping so far and my breasts are sore but it could all be because of the meds or AF sneaking up on me :shrug:

Hockey - Good luck!

Roxane - 24-30 is a lot and I think they would start worrying about hyperstimulation at that point. I had 8 large follicles going into trigger and ended up with 15 eggs so you should be perfectly fine with 9. Some tend to catch up with the trigger.


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi ladies, needing abit of hope right now I had my 5 day transfer 6 days ago the last 2 days I've had period pains & lower back pains I'm so scared this hasn't worked.x


----------



## hockey24

babyhope2011 said:


> Hi ladies, needing abit of hope right now I had my 5 day transfer 6 days ago the last 2 days I've had period pains & lower back pains I'm so scared this hasn't worked.x

I suggest you go and read the IVF success rate thread. Very inspiring and lots of ladies who said they just knew AF was coming based on the symptoms. Remember the symptoms are very similiar!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## drsquid

afm - *preg mention *scanned again today 5wk 5day and did transvag

Spoiler
twins. both had heartbeats https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/5563/photo2gja.jpg
*end mention*


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations drsquid- that is fantastic. Beautiful scan

Roxane- I had 28ish follicles and the hospital were really concerned and said they might have frozen any embryos as hyper simulation was a big risk with that many. I got 16 eggs , which again they said was high. I would try not to get hung up on the numbers- all you want is one (or 2!) healthy eggs that fertilise and implant fx. In a normal cycle you only tend to get 1 or 2. Keep positive and try not to worry.


----------



## noasaint

Drsquid OMG!!!!! Amazing. I know you don't want twins but I'm sure you can handle it. Congrats on the hb!!

Raelynn, I used FRER. Couldn't get the ic to register till a week later. Good luck!!!

Babyhope, try to have some hope. I felt the same way, kinda crampy and pains. Lots of ladies feel this way and get BFP.

Roxanne, you sound like you have plenty of follies!! I only had 4 so you are way ahead of me. Lots of luck to you!!!


----------



## raelynn

BFN on the ic this morning. 8dp3dt I'm saving one of my 2 FRERs for tomorrow but starting to lose hope :(


----------



## roxane1986

wana b a mom said:


> roxane1986, welcome and best of luck!
> I'm sorry I cannot help you with your question, but what did the doctor say? From many ladies on this board I don't think I have seen many with such high number of follicles (24-30), I think the highest I have heard of was 17. Maybe by tomorrow the little ones will grow? :shrug: sorry I am not much help hun, but best of luck tomorrow!
> 
> PS: I also believe in miracles :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ok so I spoke to the nurse today and she specified that I did get 36 follicles on a natural cycle but that includes all of them, the very small ones as well. 
This morning I had over 30 as well but 12 of them are between 17 and 20mm. One of them 24.1 :wacko: I'm doing the trigger shot tonight and we do the ER Thursday morning. God, this is intense!! how long after the ER do we have our first beta?


----------



## roxane1986

Lindylou said:


> Congratulations drsquid- that is fantastic. Beautiful scan
> 
> Roxane- I had 28ish follicles and the hospital were really concerned and said they might have frozen any embryos as hyper simulation was a big risk with that many. I got 16 eggs , which again they said was high. I would try not to get hung up on the numbers- all you want is one (or 2!) healthy eggs that fertilise and implant fx. In a normal cycle you only tend to get 1 or 2. Keep positive and try not to worry.

Thanks for your reply, I went this morning and the nurse specified everything for me. I'm reliefed. I have 12 follies between 17 and 20 mm.. I start the trigger shot tonight. ER is thursday morning... Cant wait!!!!


----------



## roxane1986

Thanks everyone for your replies. This is really helping me to calm down and go one day at a time. I start the trigger shot tonight. We do the ER thursday morning. This morning I had 12 follies between 15 and 20mm... And ALOT of smaller ones. 
I'm so happy I'm done with puregon though, I started feeling kinda wierd yesterday. Shaky on the inside. So hopefully I don't have too many more symptomes with the trigger shot.

Raelynn, I'm sorry I am so new to this blog, I don't understand all the abreviations but I don't think you should lose hope!!!!! Stay positive!!


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck Roxane. 

Ladies in the 2ww- keep strong and stay positive. You cannot be sure when the little one will implant. Some are early others are late. It's emotionally exhausting after everything else you have to go through. Sending you all hugs, an superglue to your little embbies. Xxxx


----------



## Mammywannabe

babyhope2011 said:


> Hi ladies, needing abit of hope right now I had my 5 day transfer 6 days ago the last 2 days I've had period pains & lower back pains I'm so scared this hasn't worked.x

hi babyhope,
i am the exact same as you, I am of 6 days past a 5dayt also! and going out of my mind with worry.
I have lower adominal pains,also every few days and they feel exactly like period pains...so think iam out also, i have to go to the hospital monday for the blood test,but i think the period will arrive before then.

hugs down the web
xxxxx


----------



## Mammywannabe

thanks Lindylou
needed that........feeling very worried with at the mo


----------



## noasaint

Good luck roxane!!!

Do not lose hope Raelynn. At 8dp3dt I got nothing on ic too. FRER was so light I could barely see it without squinting. Try tomorrow or Thursday and see what happens with the FRER. Sending you baby dust!!

AFM, 2nd beta was 128. Doubling time is 53.60 hours. Trying to remain positive but the numbers are so low compared to everyone else.


----------



## raelynn

Thanks noasaint. I think as long as your beta keeps going up you're good. I've heard of people with lower betas than you have perfectly healthy pregnancies so keeping my fingers crossed yours just keeps climbing! 

I so want to go pee on that FRER right now but I told hubby I'd wait until tomorrow morning. I had him squinting at tests with me tonight and he told me I was crazy. I have major line eye from staring at these tiny little test strips. At least tomorrows will be bigger. I so hope I get a positive tomorrow but I'm really dreading another BFN.


----------



## hockey24

Noasaint - FX'd for you those numbers keep climbing!! :happydance::happydance: When is your next one?

Raelyn - resist the temptation and wait until tomorrow! Will you be 11 days past retrieval tomorrow? That should be a great day to test! :thumbup:

AFM - had my retrieval this morning and was shocked we got 7 eggs! The doc didn't know where they come from but they were there. Phew! Thank goodness! Now FX'd we get a great fertilization report tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## raelynn

I'll be 12 days past retrieval tomorrow and 9dp3dt


----------



## hockey24

raelynn said:


> I'll be 12 days past retrieval tomorrow and 9dp3dt

FX'd that you see that 2nd line tomorrow!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi mammy- I only had cramps 4 2 days but they were quite bad & real bad backache, I haven't really had anything since, I really do feel out, I just know it! Good luck 2 us both x


----------



## wana b a mom

roxane1986 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> roxane1986, welcome and best of luck!
> I'm sorry I cannot help you with your question, but what did the doctor say? From many ladies on this board I don't think I have seen many with such high number of follicles (24-30), I think the highest I have heard of was 17. Maybe by tomorrow the little ones will grow? :shrug: sorry I am not much help hun, but best of luck tomorrow!
> 
> PS: I also believe in miracles :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ok so I spoke to the nurse today and she specified that I did get 36 follicles on a natural cycle but that includes all of them, the very small ones as well.
> This morning I had over 30 as well but 12 of them are between 17 and 20mm. One of them 24.1 :wacko: I'm doing the trigger shot tonight and we do the ER Thursday morning. God, this is intense!! how long after the ER do we have our first beta?Click to expand...

good luck today!!!
my office does the first beta 16 days after ET. 
Let us know how it went today and how you are feeling.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

baby hope and mammywannabe: don't loose hope just yet. Sending you both hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

noasaint, I think if the number is increasing you should be fine. Has your doctor mention anything to you? maybe they can give you supplements? Good luck hun! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

hockey24 said:


> AFM - had my retrieval this morning and was shocked we got 7 eggs! The doc didn't know where they come from but they were there. Phew! Thank goodness! Now FX'd we get a great fertilization report tomorrow! :flower:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: 7 eggs! yeyyy :thumbup: when do they know if it will be a 3 day or 5 day transfer? 
fingers crossed for your little ones to grow strong!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

*raelynn:* best of luck tomorrow hun! I know how much you want this and we are all here for you. Fingers crossed for a BFP!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## roxane1986

I did the trigger shot last night!!! Tomorrow morning is the day of the ER!! Feeling a little bit of anxiety. Other then mild menstrual pain, I have nothing else so far, so that's good!! 

Good luck to all of you!!! :) 

what is best 3dt of 5dt? I don't know what it will be. Do they call you on day4 to tell you how it's doing? Since my ER is tomorrow, when will be the ET if its on d5? Monday?


----------



## hockey24

I just got the call on my fertilization- of the 7 eggs, 6 were mature and 4 of them fertilized. So now they will check them out on Friday morning and see the grading and decide at that point whether to do a 3 day or 5 day transfer. 

Roxanne - good luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mammywannabe

hey all,
glad to see everything is all going well for people.
it is such a hard journey....for us all.

well my update isnt good im afraid, i got spotting today,like discharge just before a period....not looking good.
girls im so gutted ...we got the best embies so the clinic said so it couldnt have gone better up to ET.... 
i have to to back on monday for blood test,but whats the point when i already know its a failure....
sorry for rant just so upset...


----------



## raelynn

So...I got a really faint line on the FRER this morning. It is still really light but hubby can actually see this one. I also took another ic this afternoon and we both see the line again. Its so faint I'm still nervous but so happy to see that line!


----------



## hockey24

raelynn said:


> So...I got a really faint line on the FRER this morning. It is still really light but hubby can actually see this one. I also took another ic this afternoon and we both see the line again. Its so faint I'm still nervous but so happy to see that line!

Yeah Raelyn! That's so exciting!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## hockey24

Mammywannabe said:


> hey all,
> glad to see everything is all going well for people.
> it is such a hard journey....for us all.
> 
> well my update isnt good im afraid, i got spotting today,like discharge just before a period....not looking good.
> girls im so gutted ...we got the best embies so the clinic said so it couldnt have gone better up to ET....
> i have to to back on monday for blood test,but whats the point when i already know its a failure....
> sorry for rant just so upset...

Have you tested at all?


----------



## Lindylou

raelynn said:


> So...I got a really faint line on the FRER this morning. It is still really light but hubby can actually see this one. I also took another ic this afternoon and we both see the line again. Its so faint I'm still nervous but so happy to see that line!

Great news!


----------



## Lindylou

Mammy wannabe and baby hope how are you both bearing up?


----------



## Lindylou

Mammywannabe- try and not give up yet. Fx it's not the wicked witch. Sendin hugs. Xxxx


----------



## Mammywannabe

congrats raelyn,delighted for you

thanks girls re the kind wishes
just hoping it will stay the way it is......


----------



## Lindylou

Fx mammy. Xxxxx


----------



## wana b a mom

Mammywannabe said:


> hey all,
> glad to see everything is all going well for people.
> it is such a hard journey....for us all.
> 
> well my update isnt good im afraid, i got spotting today,like discharge just before a period....not looking good.
> girls im so gutted ...we got the best embies so the clinic said so it couldnt have gone better up to ET....
> i have to to back on monday for blood test,but whats the point when i already know its a failure....
> sorry for rant just so upset...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

raelynn said:


> So...I got a really faint line on the FRER this morning. It is still really light but hubby can actually see this one. I also took another ic this afternoon and we both see the line again. Its so faint I'm still nervous but so happy to see that line!

:dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## noasaint

Raelynn, such wonderful news!!!! Hope that line keeps getting darker for you. Are you going to test every day or every other day?


----------



## raelynn

Mammywannabe said:


> congrats raelyn,delighted for you
> 
> thanks girls re the kind wishes
> just hoping it will stay the way it is......

Mammy don't give up hope! Plenty of women spot early, even some throughout their pregnancies. Hope it is not AF and you're BFP is coming soon! :hugs:



noasaint said:


> Raelynn, such wonderful news!!!! Hope that line keeps getting darker for you. Are you going to test every day or every other day?

I'm going to be testing every day since my beta is on Friday. Hubby wants to go out and get a digital tonight after our date night so I can use it tomorrow. He wants to see the word.


----------



## hockey24

raelynn said:


> Mammywannabe said:
> 
> 
> congrats raelyn,delighted for you
> 
> thanks girls re the kind wishes
> just hoping it will stay the way it is......
> 
> Mammy don't give up hope! Plenty of women spot early, even some throughout their pregnancies. Hope it is not AF and you're BFP is coming soon! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> noasaint said:
> 
> 
> Raelynn, such wonderful news!!!! Hope that line keeps getting darker for you. Are you going to test every day or every other day?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to be testing every day since my beta is on Friday. Hubby wants to go out and get a digital tonight after our date night so I can use it tomorrow. He wants to see the word.Click to expand...

Raelynn - the FRER are the best to use as they will see the slightest hint. The digitals are better when you are closer to your beta date as they are not as sensitive as the FRER. If you go digital and comes back not-pregnant - don't be disappointed, just do a FRER and see if your line is darker. :thumbup:


----------



## Mammywannabe

hockey24 said:


> Mammywannabe said:
> 
> 
> hey all,
> glad to see everything is all going well for people.
> it is such a hard journey....for us all.
> 
> well my update isnt good im afraid, i got spotting today,like discharge just before a period....not looking good.
> girls im so gutted ...we got the best embies so the clinic said so it couldnt have gone better up to ET....
> i have to to back on monday for blood test,but whats the point when i already know its a failure....
> sorry for rant just so upset...
> 
> Have you tested at all?Click to expand...

hey hockey24,
i havent tested too afraid to!!!!!!!!


----------



## raelynn

hockey24 said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mammywannabe said:
> 
> 
> congrats raelyn,delighted for you
> 
> thanks girls re the kind wishes
> just hoping it will stay the way it is......
> 
> Mammy don't give up hope! Plenty of women spot early, even some throughout their pregnancies. Hope it is not AF and you're BFP is coming soon! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> noasaint said:
> 
> 
> Raelynn, such wonderful news!!!! Hope that line keeps getting darker for you. Are you going to test every day or every other day?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to be testing every day since my beta is on Friday. Hubby wants to go out and get a digital tonight after our date night so I can use it tomorrow. He wants to see the word.Click to expand...
> 
> Raelynn - the FRER are the best to use as they will see the slightest hint. The digitals are better when you are closer to your beta date as they are not as sensitive as the FRER. If you go digital and comes back not-pregnant - don't be disappointed, just do a FRER and see if your line is darker. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm planning on using a digital and a FRER tomorrow morning. Friday is my beta so I'm pretty much at my beta day anyway.


----------



## hockey24

Mammywannabe said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mammywannabe said:
> 
> 
> hey all,
> glad to see everything is all going well for people.
> it is such a hard journey....for us all.
> 
> well my update isnt good im afraid, i got spotting today,like discharge just before a period....not looking good.
> girls im so gutted ...we got the best embies so the clinic said so it couldnt have gone better up to ET....
> i have to to back on monday for blood test,but whats the point when i already know its a failure....
> sorry for rant just so upset...
> 
> Have you tested at all?Click to expand...
> 
> hey hockey24,
> i havent tested too afraid to!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Seems a little early for AF then doesn't it? How many days past transfer are you? I wouldn't give up yet until the witch actually shows up or the beta says otherwise. 

Remain positive!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## roxane1986

11 eggs it is for us!!! The ER went well now just still very tired and my lower hurts!! Ill know tomorrow how many are fertilized!! Cross my fingers!!!

Hope everybody is doing well! Stay positive!! xox


----------



## raelynn

Congrats Roxane! That's a great number! Hoping for a great fertilization report for you tomorrow!


AFM - I took a FRER this morning and a digital this afternoon. FRER is a much clearer line and digital says pregnant! Hooray! My beta is tomorrow


----------



## roxane1986

Congrats raelynn!!!! That is wonderfulnews!!!:)


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck Roxane x


----------



## hockey24

Congrats Roxanne and Raelyn! Both with very exciting news!! 

Can't wait to hear the beta results and eff fertilizaition report tomorrow!


----------



## wana b a mom

raelynn!! great news!!!!! can't wait for the beta results today, but already CONGRATS!!!! :hugs"


----------



## wana b a mom

Roxane: 11 eggs is a good number!! let us know how everything goes today :) :hugs:


----------



## roxane1986

The clinic just called to tell me that out of the 11, 9 were mature and 8 fertilized!!:) so far our ET is tuesday!!


----------



## roxane1986

I dont know how many we should transfer!! 1 or 2?! We were thinking two but the dr and other people we know told us that theres alot more risk and alot more chances of MC with multiple pregnancies!! I dunno what Ill do!! Id loce to have 2 babies but as long as I have one it'll be a dream come true!!


----------



## drsquid

rox- yay for the fert report. from my understanding.. under 35 or so they only recommend 1 embryo because of the higher rates of them sticking.


----------



## hockey24

Great number Roxanne! Hopefully you have a few leftover for freezing! 

AFM - we had a 3 day transfer today and transferred all 4 fertilized eggs. Given my age, it seemed like the best idea. 

Now I'm laying up my hotel room with a nasty storm going outside that has knocked out the cable. Thank goodness for the internet!!


----------



## raelynn

Beta came back this morning at only 14.8. Needless to say it has been a very rough day and I'm pretty sure it will be a rough weekend too. I go back in on Monday to see if there is any hope.


----------



## Mammywannabe

raelynn,
dont worry too much the beta can defo rise from now until monday.
im praying for you anyway petal.

AFM i got alot more browish discharge today, like just before an AF so defo think im out, have blood test monday to confirm but think im defo out.......

hugs to all xxxx


----------



## noasaint

Wow *Roxane* that's awesome!! Good luck chica!

*Raelynn*, I know it's rough hun. Try to maintain some hope. As I've learned in the last 1.5 weeks due to my own low betas, things can get better quickly.

Sorry *mammy* :( Are you on estrogen or progesterone? I'm gonna cross my fingers for you.

AFM I got some good news this afternoon. My betas are finally where they need to be. Today's number was 583, doubling time of 43 hours. First ultrasound is schedule for 7/26. They didn't want to see me back before then but I convinced the nurse to give me one more beta on Monday. Time to order more Vivelle and Crinone. I can already tell this baby is taking after DH. He does absolutely nothing with speed and these slow betas are completely just like him.


----------



## hockey24

Noasaint - that's great news and a great beta! Gives us all hope! I bet your anxious to get to that u/s and see your little bean!! :thumbup:

Raelyn - don't give up hope yet. Anything is possible. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mammywannabe

ah ladies....im glad it is going well for ye all.
Good look to all who are just about to transfer.....fingers crossed xxxx

well looks like im out this time..... looks like i have the af.....not full blood but brownish discharge the last 2 days.... so i say it will come fully tomorrow.
have to go back to clinic monday for blood test but i go already know the answer...have to anyway.

hope more of ye get better result than me...am totally gutted as we apparently had the best embies on board...the only thing keeping me slighly positive is that we have frosties to use!!!!!!
hugs to all xxxx


----------



## wana b a mom

Mammywannabe said:


> ah ladies....im glad it is going well for ye all.
> Good look to all who are just about to transfer.....fingers crossed xxxx
> 
> well looks like im out this time..... looks like i have the af.....not full blood but brownish discharge the last 2 days.... so i say it will come fully tomorrow.
> have to go back to clinic monday for blood test but i go already know the answer...have to anyway.
> 
> hope more of ye get better result than me...am totally gutted as we apparently had the best embies on board...the only thing keeping me slighly positive is that we have frosties to use!!!!!!
> hugs to all xxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Raelynn, praying for you hun. I hope the beta increases! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

hockey, 4 embryos! wow!! congrats and best of luck!


----------



## wana b a mom

roxane1986 said:


> The clinic just called to tell me that out of the 11, 9 were mature and 8 fertilized!!:) so far our ET is tuesday!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

noasaint said:


> AFM I got some good news this afternoon. My betas are finally where they need to be. Today's number was 583, doubling time of 43 hours. First ultrasound is schedule for 7/26. They didn't want to see me back before then but I convinced the nurse to give me one more beta on Monday. Time to order more Vivelle and Crinone. I can already tell this baby is taking after DH. He does absolutely nothing with speed and these slow betas are completely just like him.

:happydance::happydance:yey for beta!!! best of luck on Monday :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

I have to be back for another sono and blood tomorrow morning. They originally decreased my Gonal F from 225 to 112.5 and yesterday they told me to increase it again to 187.5. I started the Ganirelix (Antagon) yesterday morning. They didn't say anything about my numbers or if they saw any follicles yesterday :growlmad: I'll ask tomorrow. The nurse said that she is guessing ET would be on Wednesday or Thursday. Today I'm spotting a bit, any ideas why? :shrug: I also feel a little bit bloated, like the week before AF. :wacko:


----------



## hockey24

wana b a mom said:


> I have to be back for another sono and blood tomorrow morning. They originally decreased my Gonal F from 225 to 112.5 and yesterday they told me to increase it again to 187.5. I started the Ganirelix (Antagon) yesterday morning. They didn't say anything about my numbers or if they saw any follicles yesterday :growlmad: I'll ask tomorrow. The nurse said that she is guessing ET would be on Wednesday or Thursday. Today I'm spotting a bit, any ideas why? :shrug: I also feel a little bit bloated, like the week before AF. :wacko:

Not sure on the spotting but the bloating is totally normal. Remember, you are making all those extra eggs and follicles! You'll feel really bloated right before retrieval!


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks hockey! spotting stopped this afternoon... I have no idea what that means but I'll ask tomorrow. I am nervous, I hope everything is looking good in there!


----------



## roxane1986

Hey I would like to know if its normal to feel very bloated, when I walk or laugh my stomaxh hurts! My transfer is tuesday! I didnt feel bloated like that before the ER!! My ER was thursday and that started friday! My weight is the same but i have a little belly and its hard!! Is that normal or should I be concerned about ohss?:S
Good luck wana b a mom!!:) xo


----------



## Lindylou

Roxane- I was really sore. Almost like I could feel my ovaries bruised as I walked. Felt fine after ER though!


----------



## noasaint

roxane1986 said:


> Hey I would like to know if its normal to feel very bloated, when I walk or laugh my stomaxh hurts! My transfer is tuesday! I didnt feel bloated like that before the ER!! My ER was thursday and that started friday! My weight is the same but i have a little belly and its hard!! Is that normal or should I be concerned about ohss?:S
> Good luck wana b a mom!!:) xo

It was the same with me. No weight gain but I was bloated. It felt like it would hurt to have a bm too so I had to take a stool softener. Wishing you the best on Tuesday!!! I know you must be super excited.

*Wanna*, any update?

New symptoms for me, for which I am definitely not complaining. I had a breast reduction 5 years ago so I have little feeling in my boobs. No soreness at all but for two days my nipples have been sensitive. I've been burping quite a bit too which is making me slightly queasy. I've been drinking gingerale to help that. DH has completely stepped up and done most of the housework. Beta #4 tomorrow, I'm definitely not as nervous as I was before. I did an ic this morning just to see and it's darker than the last Thursday one. No more testing for me, all out :)


----------



## Lindylou

Mammy- sending hugs. Xxx


----------



## wana b a mom

:hi: hello girls!

I have to go back tomorrow for another ultrasound and blood work. Yesterday when they called me I asked how many follicles I had and they didn't have those numbers as they (the nurses) were not at the office anymore (Sunday they go home early). So I have to either call today or wait until tomorrow. Right now I'm on hold with my pharmacy becasue I only have one more Ganirelix shot for tomorrow morning and I may need an extra injection for Wednesday. The unlucky part is that this medicine is on national back order and I have to find another pharmacy that may have it....:dohh: 
I should have better/more interesting news tomorrow... :wacko:


----------



## hockey24

wana b a mom said:


> :hi: hello girls!
> 
> I have to go back tomorrow for another ultrasound and blood work. Yesterday when they called me I asked how many follicles I had and they didn't have those numbers as they (the nurses) were not at the office anymore (Sunday they go home early). So I have to either call today or wait until tomorrow. Right now I'm on hold with my pharmacy becasue I only have one more Ganirelix shot for tomorrow morning and I may need an extra injection for Wednesday. The unlucky part is that this medicine is on national back order and I have to find another pharmacy that may have it....:dohh:
> I should have better/more interesting news tomorrow... :wacko:

FX'd for lots of follies tomorrow!! :happydance:

Can't believe Ganirelix is on back order! I have 7 boxes in my fridge from my cancelled cycle in June!


----------



## wana b a mom

you store Ganirelix in your fridge? :shrug: I was told to keep it at room temperature... oh boy. 
Yes, it's a pain in the neck.... so I have to wait for the doctor to decide on what to do or how to help me. The nurse called me saying they wouldn't be able to go through another pharmacy becasue no one has it. Like you say hockey, fingers crossed for lots of follies tomorrow so that we go ahead with trigger and don't need the ganirelix! [-o&lt;


----------



## raelynn

Wana - Maybe they can order you cetrotide instead? My clinic had mentioned that ganirelix might be back order when I was doing stims and that hey might send cetrotide instead.

AFM - Beta #2 was 27.2 today. Such low numbers... It didn't quite double but at least it went up. We have another beta on Thursday and then we're on vacation for a week so if it still isn't where the docs want it to be they'll just have to wait a week and see how it is when we get back.


----------



## hockey24

Wana b Mom - maybe its not supposed to be in the fridge. Heck, I don't know what to do with what anymore - I've had so many meds. One doctor tells me to put in fridge, the other does not. With the summer being so hot, I figure its better to be safe than sorry!

Raelyn - sending you good thoughts for increasing numbers over the next few days so you can have a fabulous vacation!!


----------



## drsquid

cetrotide def has to be in the fridge. never used ganirelix. gonal lasts longer if kept in the fridge. pio should never go in the fridge (and dont order it with the rest of your meds cause it doesnt last long)

rae- *hugs* and fingers crossed


----------



## hockey24

Hey Drsquid - how are you feeling these days? Everything going alright so far?


----------



## noasaint

Raeylnn, sending prayers and hugs your way. Just try to stay calm and picture the numbers going up. It may sound silly but I had to do this to keep from crying constantly. You may just be a slow starter like I am and then catch up.

Wanna, hope you can trigger. I've also got 3 Ganirelix leftover and two Gonal F pens. I was told both Ganirelix and Cetrotide were on back order for the last 2 years. WTF.

Drsquid, how are you feeling? Symptoms?

AFM, 4th beta went well today and now I feel like I can breathe. My taste buds are way off. Nothing tastes good especially proteins. I had to choke down some chicken parm just because I knew I needed proteins. It seems all I want is salt and carbs aside from steak. I can't get enough steak!


----------



## hockey24

Yeah Noasaint! As awful as some pregnancy symptoms are - I think they are so worth after the journey we've all taken to get there! 

So glad to hear your doing well!!


----------



## drsquid

im good. i have NO willpower


----------



## drsquid

im good.. first appointment is weds... i have NO willpower =)

Spoiler
https://img542.imageshack.us/img542/9476/photo4of.jpg


----------



## raelynn

Beautiful scan drsquid. So happy everything is going well for you.


----------



## roxane1986

The transfer went well this morning! Transfered one very good quality embryo and another embryo but poorer quality!! Hope they grow and the I get good news july 30th!! So stressfull!!


----------



## hockey24

Congrats Roxanne! Now rest up and let those little embies start snuggling up inside you!


----------



## wana b a mom

no cetrotide either :nope: Right now I'm just waiting for the results of today's exams. The nurse said that maybe they'll change the time of ET to 34 hours instead of 36 hours to compensate for the lack of medicine tomorrow (if trigger tomorrow). Keep praying I guess [-o&lt;

raelynn, hang in there! :hugs::hugs: when will they check again?


----------



## hockey24

Wana b a mom - did they tell you anything on how many follicles or sizes while you were there or do you have to wait for them to call you?


----------



## raelynn

wana b a mom said:


> no cetrotide either :nope: Right now I'm just waiting for the results of today's exams. The nurse said that maybe they'll change the time of ET to 34 hours instead of 36 hours to compensate for the lack of medicine tomorrow (if trigger tomorrow). Keep praying I guess [-o&lt;
> 
> raelynn, hang in there! :hugs::hugs: when will they check again?

Hoping everything goes well for you wana! I'm sure it's stressful.

I go back in on Thursday for my next beta.


----------



## wana b a mom

they called me back... I have 7 follicles total :( 3 on right ovary and 4 on the left one... seems so little :cry: the nurse tried to assure me that "all you need is a good one", but I already feel like my chances are getting smaller by the minute :( Also, they want me to continue stims and come back on Thursday for blood and ultrasound... they said not to worry about the fact that I don't have any more ganirelix... I got very upset and started crying while on the phone with the nurse... she was so worried! she asked me if I wanted the doctor to call me personally, I told her not to bother... :( I didn't want to make it seem like I am paranoid, although I think I am! :( I just feel like they are just telling me that so that I don't worry, on the other hand, they should know better, right? :cry:

raelynn, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you on Thursday!:hugs:


----------



## drsquid

afm- oy... yesterday changed my status to expected... brown blood today. i know it is likely no big deal. no red blood. no real increase in cramps... still freaking out


----------



## wana b a mom

drsquid said:


> afm- oy... yesterday changed my status to expected... brown blood today. i know it is likely no big deal. no red blood. no real increase in cramps... still freaking out

did you call the doctor's office? I would ask just to be sure...

yey for the change in status!! :thumbup::happydance: nice scan picture by the way! :flower:


----------



## raelynn

Wana - I only had 8 large follicles going into ET and ended up with 15 eggs so you never know! Good luck!

drsquid - I've heard that spotting is pretty normal during pregnancy though I'm sure you're still worried. Hopefully its nothing and babies are still nice and healthy!


----------



## hockey24

wana b a mom said:


> they called me back... I have 7 follicles total :( 3 on right ovary and 4 on the left one... seems so little :cry: the nurse tried to assure me that "all you need is a good one", but I already feel like my chances are getting smaller by the minute :( Also, they want me to continue stims and come back on Thursday for blood and ultrasound... they said not to worry about the fact that I don't have any more ganirelix... I got very upset and started crying while on the phone with the nurse... she was so worried! she asked me if I wanted the doctor to call me personally, I told her not to bother... :( I didn't want to make it seem like I am paranoid, although I think I am! :( I just feel like they are just telling me that so that I don't worry, on the other hand, they should know better, right? :cry:
> 
> raelynn, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you on Thursday!:hugs:

Wana b a mom - did they tell you what your E2 level was? When I got ready to trigger, I only had 4 follicles that were big enough and we ended up getting 7 eggs. :flower:

Maybe you have some follicles they can't see or will catch up by the time retrieval comes. You still have a few days. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

hockey, raelynn: thank you girls!! I feel better after what you have said. I will try not to worry much about it and keep doing what I'm doing... :hugs: to you!


----------



## wana b a mom

hockey, no, I didn't ask about the E2 levels... I will make sure to ask on Thursday. Thanks for the reminder!!


----------



## noasaint

Hi ladies!!!

Awesome scan drsquid. Super cute, I know it's reassuring to see them and you're extremely lucky you can see them any time you want.


Good luck Wanna, I'm sure you'll get eggs no matter what. I only got two, I was so stressed out. But it turned out good so you never know.

Hi Hockey, Roxane and Raelynn, hope you are both well.

Waiting for my first u/s is torture. I think about it constantly. Today my boobs hurt so bad. A guy at work got upset with me and I almost burst into tears. Normally I'm not like that. Oh well. Went to the store tonight and got crackers and ginger ale, in the mornings I can tell I'm not quite right even though I'm not sick yet.


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks noasaint! :hugs: I remember how you were stressing before ER, remember how they were taking for what it seemed like forever to let you trigger? I feel the same way now lol :haha:... and it all turned out good for you, so I am keeping my fingers crossed. :winkwink: I'm just going to keep away the sites where I read that some follicles may have no egg :nope: that scares me!:nope:
BTW, I am sure the 26th cannot come quickly enough! ugh, the waiting time... it seems like all we do is wait, wait and wait, doesn't it? :growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

of course today when i was worried i couldnt scan. if i knew how to turn the silly machine on id totally do it myself.. the techs said they would then didnt.. and we were all super busy all day. oh well. us at 2.30 tomorrow with the ob


----------



## wana b a mom

why didn't they do it?


----------



## drsquid

heh finally grabbed someone at the end of the day and both little heartbeats were fine. didnt see a subchorionic hemorrhage or any reason for the spotting.. official us today


----------



## roxane1986

Hey ladies, is it normal the day after a 5dt to have menstrual pain, on my lower back??


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi Roxane I had a 5 day transfer 5 days after I had bad backache on & off & period pains on & off, It really worried I really felt like it hadn't worked but I got my bfp this morning, sending loads of positives vibes 2 u hun. Xx


----------



## wana b a mom

raelynn, good luck today!! let us know how it goes!! :hugs:


----------



## roxane1986

Whoohoo!! Congrats babyhope!!! Were ur 2 blast of very good quality do you know?


----------



## noasaint

Congrats babyhope!!!!!

Totally normal roxane. I had aches and pains for 2 weeks or more after ET.

One week from today is the first u/s, I am so excited!!! Took my last ic this morning for fun and it was super dark and came up fast. Made me smile :)


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello ladies!! :hi:

nurse just called, my e2 levels are 2,639 and I have now 12 follicles! so I am ready. Trigger shot tonight at midnight and ER on Saturday morning. I'm getting nervous now. I just hope everything goes well!

any advise for tonight? I'm scared to make DH give me the shot but I guess there's no choice... also, they told me not to drink or eat anything 8 hours prior to ER. What about :sex:?


----------



## roxane1986

GL wana be a mom!!! I had 12 follicles too :) i have now 2 littles beans growing inside of me so 12 is good!!:)
Be careful no intercourse for Dh for 2-3 days prior to ER unless you have a donor sperm! 
Dont be nervous! It'll be fine!!;) xo


----------



## Tinkerbell3

wana b a mom said:


> Hello ladies!! :hi:
> 
> nurse just called, my e2 levels are 2,639 and I have now 12 follicles! so I am ready. Trigger shot tonight at midnight and ER on Saturday morning. I'm getting nervous now. I just hope everything goes well!
> 
> any advise for tonight? I'm scared to make DH give me the shot but I guess there's no choice... also, they told me not to drink or eat anything 8 hours prior to ER. What about :sex:?

I triggered on a Saturday night and at my scan appointment on the Friday was told to have sex or basically any form of DH emptying his pipes :-= either that evening or Saturday morning/afternoon and then not again untill egg collection day when he'd obviously need to produce a sample.


----------



## star7474

Hi guys

Ill be starting my 1st ICSI treatment in 1 week, we had our IUI cancelled on the day of insemination due to poor sperm count so hoping this will go to plan! I can't believe how much drugs have been delivered to my house!! I'm quite nervous and worried, even if I get a BFP I think I'm gonna wait to the scan to celebrate. I think when tour nurse you ate your own worst enemy as you know too much about what could happen. As my partner says Positive mental attitude!! 

Did anyone get any horrid side effects?


----------



## raelynn

wana b a mom said:


> raelynn, good luck today!! let us know how it goes!! :hugs:

Unfortunately HCG went back down to the teens today and doctor said I'm miscarrying. Incredibly heart broken and no idea where we will go from here. Thanks for your support.


----------



## noasaint

Raelynn, I'm so very sorry!!! (((Hugs))

Star, I actually felt great on stims. Some ovary twinges but that's it. The trigger made me cramp bad but it was worth it.


----------



## roxane1986

Im so sorry raelynn!! I know saying sorry wont do it but please dont give up! It will work one day!! Hugs xo

Star, I was moody but other then that, after the ER, I was very bloated and was cramping but nothing major!!
Good luck xo


----------



## oneof14

Rae :hugs:. I am sorry you have to go through this!


----------



## oneof14

Hey Star, I actually stimmed for 13 days before they cancelled my IVF cycle and I didnt have any side affects at all either.


----------



## hockey24

raelynn said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> raelynn, good luck today!! let us know how it goes!! :hugs:
> 
> Unfortunately HCG went back down to the teens today and doctor said I'm miscarrying. Incredibly heart broken and no idea where we will go from here. Thanks for your support.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

There are no words to help you feel better. 

What did the doctor say you do from here? What are the next steps?


----------



## drsquid

rae- im so so sorry. *hugs*


----------



## raelynn

hockey24 said:


> raelynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> raelynn, good luck today!! let us know how it goes!! :hugs:
> 
> Unfortunately HCG went back down to the teens today and doctor said I'm miscarrying. Incredibly heart broken and no idea where we will go from here. Thanks for your support.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> There are no words to help you feel better.
> 
> What did the doctor say you do from here? What are the next steps?Click to expand...

Pretty much just stop taking my meds and wait for bleeding to start...we're going to take a little break until we decide where to go from here. Not sure we can afford another IVF since hubby would need another operation too so that's thousands of dollars for each of us.


----------



## amylou123

Rae- I'm so sorry to hear it. I know we were all rooting for you.


----------



## wana b a mom

oh raelynn :nope:... I am so sorry hun :cry::cry::cry:... I was so praying for you and cheering out for your little bean. I understand what you say, it's not fair. :cry: :cry::cry: Please know that we are all here for you if you need us. I know right now it must feel like you have lost all hope, but give it some time, talk to your doctor to see what went wrong and maybe in the future you can give it another shot.

Massive hugs to you :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## wana b a mom

:hi: star!
I didn't have any bad side effects: a little bloating, a little tired once the morning meds started, but nothing major. Oh, but if you ask DH he'll tell you I have been driving him crazy with my mood swings :haha:


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks roxane, thanks tinker!

Trigger shot is done... DH did a good job, I could tell he was a bit scared at the beginning but he did it and I didn't feel a thing. Just waiting for tomorrow morning now.


----------



## hockey24

wana b a mom said:


> thanks roxane, thanks tinker!
> 
> Trigger shot is done... DH did a good job, I could tell he was a bit scared at the beginning but he did it and I didn't feel a thing. Just waiting for tomorrow morning now.

Is your egg retrieval tomorrow? That is so exciting!!! :happydance::happydance:

FX'd for lots of eggies tomorrow!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mammywannabe

raelynn

so sorry to hear your news
hugs down down the web to you
hope you can take time out to try and come to terms with this.


saying a prayer for you
xx


----------



## wana b a mom

yes, tomorrow at 10:45 am.... I hope I have many good eggs and that they fertilize!! thanks for the good energy hockey!! :hugs:


----------



## roxane1986

Good luck this morning wana be a mom!!!:D xo


----------



## noasaint

Good luck Wanna!!!!

Tinker, hockey....how are you ladies doing?


----------



## hockey24

Wana - thinking of you this morning and a successful retrieval!!! :baby:

All good for me right now - I'm trying my best not to obsess and have not POAS yet so I'm proud of myself!! I'm 8dp3dt!! :test:

Noasaint - so excited for you and your scan next week! What an exciting moment!! :wohoo:


----------



## raelynn

hockey - I got my bfp at 8dp3dt and my betas were super low...you could test now if you want...not to encourage your poas addiction or anything :)

wana - Wishing you all the best today! Hopefully ER went fabulously!


----------



## hockey24

Made it through another morning without PoAS!! :test: Its so much easier to symptom spot when I don't have a test dictating my emotions. Yeah!!

Wana - how are you? How did it go???? :hi:


----------



## wana b a mom

Hey girls! I am sorry for not reporting on time. Saturday went good, I was a bit nervous but it all went great. They got 7 eggs. I was sore all day. It hurt to pee!! omg! but I survived lol. They called me yesterday with the fertilization results: 5 fertilized eggs! so right now we are praying and praying that they grow strong. Transfer is tomorrow. They have to call me to let me know the time, but I think it'll be sometime in the afternoon.


----------



## hockey24

wana b a mom said:


> Hey girls! I am sorry for not reporting on time. Saturday went good, I was a bit nervous but it all went great. They got 7 eggs. I was sore all day. It hurt to pee!! omg! but I survived lol. They called me yesterday with the fertilization results: 5 fertilized eggs! so right now we are praying and praying that they grow strong. Transfer is tomorrow. They have to call me to let me know the time, but I think it'll be sometime in the afternoon.

That's great news! 5 out of 7 fertilized is fantastic! :wohoo: 

So now the question is - how many will you transfer???? :dance:


----------



## roxane1986

Good to hear from ya wana!!! Well there ya go thats good enough!! Good luck tomorrow :) xo


----------



## wana b a mom

My doctor said no more than 2. So I think she'll do 2?


----------



## hockey24

2 is a great number and hopefully you will have 3 leftover that are perfect for freezing!! :cold::cold::cold:


----------



## wana b a mom

that would be awesome!!!


----------



## noasaint

Congrats wanna!!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

transfer day is here... my appointment is at 12:45. Praying that all the embryos (or most) made it and that are good quality ones. [-o&lt; [-o&lt;


----------



## hockey24

wana b a mom said:


> transfer day is here... my appointment is at 12:45. Praying that all the embryos (or most) made it and that are good quality ones. [-o&lt; [-o&lt;

Lots of luck to you today! :happydance::happydance:

Get those embies safe inside and go home and relax. Enjoy the magic of the day! :flower:


----------



## roxane1986

Good luck wana!!! :) xo


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you girls!!!
I'm back, everything went well. The 5 embryos continued to grow, so today they chose the "best 2" to put back on. On day 5 they'll see how many are still doing OK and they'll freeze those. Pregnancy test is on August 6th. I'm so nervous!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

how's everyone else doing? any updates? who's about to start stims?


----------



## roxane1986

Good for you wana!! :) 

I am nervous too and the tww is killing me now!! I'm 13-14 dpo not exactly sure and I think I'll test tonight!! Because I dont think its good to stress so much so if I know the stress will go down a little!! 

My beta is Monday!! Too far!! 

Hope everybody is doing good!! Its very quiet in here!! xo


----------



## wana b a mom

oh gosh roxane, I don't think I could wait either...
how do you all count o day? like how many days am I if my er was on Saturday and et was yesterday :shrug:


----------



## hockey24

roxane1986 said:


> Good for you wana!! :)
> 
> I am nervous too and the tww is killing me now!! I'm 13-14 dpo not exactly sure and I think I'll test tonight!! Because I dont think its good to stress so much so if I know the stress will go down a little!!
> 
> My beta is Monday!! Too far!!
> 
> Hope everybody is doing good!! Its very quiet in here!! xo

Your beta isn't until Monday? That's a long time! You'll be like 18DPO by then! :flower:


----------



## roxane1986

wana b a mom said:


> oh gosh roxane, I don't think I could wait either...
> how do you all count o day? like how many days am I if my er was on Saturday and et was yesterday :shrug:

I'm not too good at these things, but the ladies told me you started counting from the ER so your ER was Saturday that means right now you are either 3 or 4 dpo. I'm not sure if we count the day of retreival!!


----------



## roxane1986

hockey24 said:


> roxane1986 said:
> 
> 
> Good for you wana!! :)
> 
> I am nervous too and the tww is killing me now!! I'm 13-14 dpo not exactly sure and I think I'll test tonight!! Because I dont think its good to stress so much so if I know the stress will go down a little!!
> 
> My beta is Monday!! Too far!!
> 
> Hope everybody is doing good!! Its very quiet in here!! xo
> 
> Your beta isn't until Monday? That's a long time! You'll be like 18DPO by then! :flower:Click to expand...

Hockey!!!!! Have you tested??? I tried to go back on the thread to see if I had missed anything!! Wasnt your beta this week?


----------



## drsquid

yeah "o" is the day they take the eggs (and fertilize them). after ivf people often say x days post 3dt or 5dt (ie 3 day transfer or 5 day). then you count from the day they put it back.


----------



## roxane1986

Since I had my ER July 12 and my 5dt July 17, is it too early to test tonight?


----------



## roxane1986

wana b a mom said:


> oh gosh roxane, I don't think I could wait either...
> how do you all count o day? like how many days am I if my er was on Saturday and et was yesterday :shrug:

God I keep thinking its Tuesday, so ur 4 or 5 dpo!! And im either 13 or 14 dpo! I dont know if we count ER has day 0 or 1?!


----------



## hockey24

roxane1986 said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roxane1986 said:
> 
> 
> Good for you wana!! :)
> 
> I am nervous too and the tww is killing me now!! I'm 13-14 dpo not exactly sure and I think I'll test tonight!! Because I dont think its good to stress so much so if I know the stress will go down a little!!
> 
> My beta is Monday!! Too far!!
> 
> Hope everybody is doing good!! Its very quiet in here!! xo
> 
> Your beta isn't until Monday? That's a long time! You'll be like 18DPO by then! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Hockey!!!!! Have you tested??? I tried to go back on the thread to see if I had missed anything!! Wasnt your beta this week?Click to expand...

I have tested and my beta came back yesterday at 21 - which is pretty disappointing. But not out of the game yet - that's still "pregnant" and we just have to hope I'm a late bloomer and that my 2nd beta gives better results! 

So now I just POAS like a crazy person to make sure I still have 2 good lines!! :haha::haha:


----------



## hockey24

roxane1986 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> oh gosh roxane, I don't think I could wait either...
> how do you all count o day? like how many days am I if my er was on Saturday and et was yesterday :shrug:
> 
> God I keep thinking its Tuesday, so ur 4 or 5 dpo!! And im either 13 or 14 dpo! I dont know if we count ER has day 0 or 1?!Click to expand...

Roxanne - your 13DPO. You don't count ER - the day following is 1. And if our ET was on 7/17, your 8dp5dt. 

So you could get a positive on your HPT test. People have seen it as early as 5dp5dt. :happydance:


----------



## roxane1986

Well congrats hockey!! This is something!!:) 
How much do they usually hope for on the first beta? 
Maybe thats why my clinic waits longer to test, to make sur its not too early! But 21 is a number so it means there is somethong there!! GL on ur next beta!!:)

If I drink 2L of water throughout the day could that affect my test tonight?
When did u test the first time?


----------



## drsquid

check out betabase.info to look at the range of numbers. if you click on the day it shows you how many people got which value. they only post them if the person got a heartbeat. i got a pos at 6dp5dt but super faint. 

afm- scanned yesterday and saw a small subchorionic bleed which isnt unusual for twins... brown spotting today.. even though i expected it... still hate it


----------



## roxane1986

drsquid said:


> check out betabase.info to look at the range of numbers. if you click on the day it shows you how many people got which value. they only post them if the person got a heartbeat. i got a pos at 6dp5dt but super faint.
> 
> afm- scanned yesterday and saw a small subchorionic bleed which isnt unusual for twins... brown spotting today.. even though i expected it... still hate it

thx drsquid!! I'll check it out!! :)

When you got your POS was it in the morning or evening? I'm planning on doing it tonight! But the only thing is I drink about 2L a day, could that affect my test?


----------



## hockey24

Roxanne - that could give you false negative as your urine would be really diluted. Also depends how long you can hold your pee.


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you guys! that makes things more clear ;)


----------



## roxane1986

Ladies!!! Omg!!! BFP!!!!!! 
Very faint line but its there!!!!!!:)


----------



## noasaint

Congrats roxane!!! Especially if you didn't use FMU and got BFP then it's for sure :)

Hockey, I'm praying for you sweetie. My first beta was low too and I stressed beyond belief about it but it got much better. Hoping for the very best for you.


----------



## hockey24

roxane1986 said:


> Ladies!!! Omg!!! BFP!!!!!!
> Very faint line but its there!!!!!!:)

Yeah Roxanne!!! That is fantastic news!!! 

:wohoo::headspin::yipee::happydance:


----------



## drsquid

yay roxanne and hockey... hey quick question.. imageshack is blocked at work. is my pic showing up in my spoiler/sig?


----------



## roxane1986

Thx :) what is FMU?? The only thing I have is progesteron tabs three times a day!


----------



## drsquid

first morning urine


----------



## roxane1986

Aww ok no I just did it !!:)


----------



## roxane1986

Here is the best stick I've ever seen!!:)

Still on cloud 9!!:) 
Thx everyone!! xo
 



Attached Files:







rox.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## hockey24

noasaint said:


> Congrats roxane!!! Especially if you didn't use FMU and got BFP then it's for sure :)
> 
> Hockey, I'm praying for you sweetie. My first beta was low too and I stressed beyond belief about it but it got much better. Hoping for the very best for you.

Thank you Noasaint. I've been POAS'ing like crazy. The lines are gradually getting a little darker. I hope that is a good sign. :thumbup:

Good luck with your u/s today! Can't wait to hear all about it and see the pic!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## hockey24

Fantastic line Roxanne!!


----------



## wana b a mom

drsquid, I can see the picture of your scan:thumbup:

roxane, that's great news!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## roxane1986

Good luck with your second beta today Hockey!!! Cross my fingers for you!! xo


----------



## hockey24

Thanks Roxanne! Please please at least double!![-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## hockey24

Noasaint - how did the u/s go yesterday?


----------



## noasaint

It went great hockey thank you! Heartbeat was 108. I go back next Wed then will be released to an OB. I have my first prenatal visit Aug 9th.

Good luck on that beta!


----------



## roxane1986

noasaint said:


> It went great hockey thank you! Heartbeat was 108. I go back next Wed then will be released to an OB. I have my first prenatal visit Aug 9th.
> 
> Good luck on that beta!

Congrats on hearing a hb!! :) So there is one?


----------



## wana b a mom

noasaint, congrats!!!! I'm so happy everything is going well!! how are you feeling?


----------



## hockey24

noasaint said:


> It went great hockey thank you! Heartbeat was 108. I go back next Wed then will be released to an OB. I have my first prenatal visit Aug 9th.
> 
> Good luck on that beta!

OMG! Now it must totally feel real! Going to a regular doctor just like normal people would seem so bizarre!! 

Congrats - its very exciting news!! :happydance:


----------



## roxane1986

Hockey!!! Your beta tripled!!! That's awesome!!! :)


----------



## roxane1986

oops I mean x4!!! WOW!!!


----------



## hockey24

Yes - still not a great number but definitely heading in the right direction. I'll go back again on Monday to test again. The nurse said at this point, you really need to wait until the u/s to know if there is a viable pregnancy or not. 

So still "cautiously optimistic"!


----------



## roxane1986

hockey24 said:


> Yes - still not a great number but definitely heading in the right direction. I'll go back again on Monday to test again. The nurse said at this point, you really need to wait until the u/s to know if there is a viable pregnancy or not.
> 
> So still "cautiously optimistic"!

Yes stay positive!! It's going up so thats good!! It might just be a slower one!! If you go on the site betabase.info, on 17dpo (which I think is where you are), for a single pregnancy the lowest # reported was 5!!!! and they only put the ones who had hb!! So do not get discouraged!! For twins its 3 and for triplets and up its 21!!! So I'm telling you it's more a good sign then a bad sign!! You have 84!!! Alot more then those #'s reported!!! I'm going for my beta monday as well so we'll keep each other posted!! 
Stay positive!! :) xo


----------



## Lindylou

Sounds lots of promising news going on here!!!


----------



## notgivingup78

can i ask a question
i was supose to be triggering today and ec monday but my follicles seem to be slow growers
i had 
1x17mm
1x16mm
1x14mm
3x13mm
1x12mm
2x11mm
and lots at 10
is there any chance they will progress enuff for ec
i had to lower my dose of gonal f from 150 to 112.5 last night and tonight
then sunday down to 75
then bak monday for scan with the possibility of ec on wed x


----------



## roxane1986

How is everybody doing this morning??

AFM - went for beta, just waiting for the results!! Getting nervous!! 

Good luck today hockey!!

notgivingup78, GL on your scan today!


----------



## hockey24

FX'd for high numbers for both of us today Roxanne!!


----------



## roxane1986

hockey24 said:


> FX'd for high numbers for both of us today Roxanne!!

Yes!!! Im very nervous just want them to call!!! Hope they dont make me wait all day! Cant concentrate at work!


----------



## wana b a mom

notgivingup78 said:


> can i ask a question
> i was supose to be triggering today and ec monday but my follicles seem to be slow growers
> i had
> 1x17mm
> 1x16mm
> 1x14mm
> 3x13mm
> 1x12mm
> 2x11mm
> and lots at 10
> is there any chance they will progress enuff for ec
> i had to lower my dose of gonal f from 150 to 112.5 last night and tonight
> then sunday down to 75
> then bak monday for scan with the possibility of ec on wed x

how did it go today? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

good luck roxane!!!!!!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

hockey, have they called you yet? I guess you have to wait until after lunch huh?


----------



## hockey24

wana b a mom said:


> hockey, have they called you yet? I guess you have to wait until after lunch huh?

Mine won't come until mid afternoon - I'm quite sure. They love to stress me out!


----------



## wana b a mom

hockey24 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> hockey, have they called you yet? I guess you have to wait until after lunch huh?
> 
> Mine won't come until mid afternoon - I'm quite sure. They love to stress me out!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## roxane1986

I got my results back!! 82.4!!! Isnt that a little low? I'm 18 dpo!! :wacko:
I go back Thursday! [-o&lt; This is going to be a lonnnngg week!!

They weren't gonna tell me the # all they said is we have good news, congratulations!! So then I asked the #... I shouldnt have asked!!! Now I'm very scared!


----------



## wana b a mom

I don't think is too low, congrats girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hockey24

roxane1986 said:


> I got my results back!! 82.4!!! Isnt that a little low? I'm 18 dpo!! :wacko:
> I go back Thursday! [-o&lt; This is going to be a lonnnngg week!!
> 
> They weren't gonna tell me the # all they said is we have good news, congratulations!! So then I asked the #... I shouldnt have asked!!! Now I'm very scared!

Roxanne - as someone else who has low beta's, let me tell you - there are alot of success stories out there of people who started with low numbers - so try not to stress on it! Its the doubling of the numbers that really count. So Thursday will be an important day! :hugs:


----------



## roxane1986

Are you sure? for 18dpo?? I'm so scared!!! I thought I was going to hear 400 or so.. but it's not even 100!! 

But thx!!! DH told me not to worry that it will double, it'll catch up!! But omg this is torture!! I shouldnt of even asked the #!!


----------



## roxane1986

hockey24 said:


> roxane1986 said:
> 
> 
> I got my results back!! 82.4!!! Isnt that a little low? I'm 18 dpo!! :wacko:
> I go back Thursday! [-o&lt; This is going to be a lonnnngg week!!
> 
> They weren't gonna tell me the # all they said is we have good news, congratulations!! So then I asked the #... I shouldnt have asked!!! Now I'm very scared!
> 
> Roxanne - as someone else who has low beta's, let me tell you - there are alot of success stories out there of people who started with low numbers - so try not to stress on it! Its the doubling of the numbers that really count. So Thursday will be an important day! :hugs:Click to expand...


Yes I need to calm down!!! This is not good!! 
what dpo are you? We will definitly follow each other.. we were so close in everything, we are even close in beta!! ;)


----------



## hockey24

I think that's why they don't want to tell you because they don't want you to stress about it. Its just the starting point and you'll go up from there! Here's how I kept my sanity during the wait - POAS like crazy and watch the lines get darker!

But I understand your concern - I'm sitting at a beta of 84 as of last friday and waiting for my results from today. Its definitely stressful!


----------



## roxane1986

Thx Hockey!! I will go get some more test tonight for sure and test tomorrrow morning!! 

Do they tell you to stop your endometrin, progesteron when you get a positive result?


----------



## hockey24

roxane1986 said:


> Thx Hockey!! I will go get some more test tonight for sure and test tomorrrow morning!!
> 
> Do they tell you to stop your endometrin, progesteron when you get a positive result?

No, my doctor told me to keep going as normal but my progesterone levels came back low (I'm over 35 - so its common). They only told me stop if I got a BFN.


----------



## roxane1986

hockey24 said:


> roxane1986 said:
> 
> 
> Thx Hockey!! I will go get some more test tonight for sure and test tomorrrow morning!!
> 
> Do they tell you to stop your endometrin, progesteron when you get a positive result?
> 
> No, my doctor told me to keep going as normal but my progesterone levels came back low (I'm over 35 - so its common). They only told me stop if I got a BFN.Click to expand...

ok, Cause they told me I could stop them now!! Is it normal? It wont affect anything?


----------



## hockey24

If they told you to stop, maybe your levels are fine. I know some ladies stay on them for 10-12 weeks. You might double check.


----------



## roxane1986

hockey24 said:


> If they told you to stop, maybe your levels are fine. I know some ladies stay on them for 10-12 weeks. You might double check.

They didnt call you yet??? OMG this is torture!!!


----------



## hockey24

No, last week I finally called them at like 3:20pm. I was like - hello, really do you not know I'm waiting by the phone like teenage girl!


----------



## roxane1986

OMG!! Thats not fun!! CAll them!!!


----------



## hockey24

Ok they've called. My number went up to 323. Which is quadruple what it was before - 84. Now, I was excited about this but the nurse said this was still a little slow; however, the numbers are doing what their supposed to. 

Initially she said to go for an u/s at 6 1/2 weeks but then changed it to 6 weeks to ensure its not ectopic. Why did she have to freak me out like that? Now I have to wait 8 long days!!!


----------



## roxane1986

Omgthats awesome!!! It gives me hope!! I dont see why it would be an ectopic?! Do you have any signs?


----------



## Lindylou

Great news hockey! Xx


----------



## hockey24

No signs of anything negative which I thought people with ectopic are in pain. Now I'm going to be googling it like crazy. :wacko:

I was so happy with the number so dang that nurse for bursting my bubble!:grr:


----------



## roxane1986

hockey24 said:


> No signs of anything negative which I thought people with ectopic are in pain. Now I'm going to be googling it like crazy. :wacko:
> 
> I was so happy with the number so dang that nurse for bursting my bubble!:grr:

How are you doing hockey? I've been reading a little about ectopic since I have low betas as well, and since you were doubling, I don't think you have an ectopic!!


----------



## hockey24

I'm doing much better today Roxanne. After googling like a crazy person last night and getting scared half to death, I called my sister-in-law who's a nurse in the Labor and Delivery Ward. She made me feel alot better. She also asked one of the doctors there regarding the low betas and he said that they are rising as they should and to not stress on it. An ultrasound next week will be very helpful. 

Then I spoke to a different nurse at my clinic and she said - they were not concerned with ectopic but it is a slim possibility. I was like - that would have been helpful to know yesterday!

Roxanne - when do you go back for a 2nd beta?


----------



## roxane1986

Well thats good :D

Yeh theres always a slim chance of ectopic, misscarriage, anything, but they don't need to remind us that just because!! 

I go back thursday morning!! Took the day off tomorrow because I've been having suck a hard time concentrating on work since I got the results!! I need a day off then I go thursday after my beta and then I'm off for 4 day weekend!! :) Hope fully I will have good news for the weekend!!

I thought I was out because since yesterday afternoonish I didnt have anymore symptomes but they came back this morning.. My head is going like crazy!! I think ill go buy a test tonight and test tomorrow morning!! 

I've been googling like crazy as well with the low betas, some are encouraging!! 

When you had your 84 how many dpo were or dpt?


----------



## hockey24

Sounds like a good rest of the week for you! A nice 4 day weekend to celebrate your great hcg level Thursday!! 

My 84 was when I was 17DPO and the 323 was at 20DPO. There are lots of success stories out there - you just have to search for them! There is a girl on here who had an initial beta somewhere between 5 and 25 (they wouldn't tell her) and she just gave birth last week. :happydance:


----------



## roxane1986

hockey24 said:


> Sounds like a good rest of the week for you! A nice 4 day weekend to celebrate your great hcg level Thursday!!
> 
> My 84 was when I was 17DPO and the 323 was at 20DPO. There are lots of success stories out there - you just have to search for them! There is a girl on here who had an initial beta somewhere between 5 and 25 (they wouldn't tell her) and she just gave birth last week. :happydance:

Thats awesome news!! Love hearing those success stories!! Last night had a rough night was very down but this morning, DH helped me to remain positive so I feel better even though I'm worried, I'm better then last night!! And your one of them that I think is a good exemple with the low beta!!:)

I was at 18dpo when I got my 82.4 so we're not that far!! I hope I get atleast 240 thursday!!!!!! [-o&lt;


----------



## hockey24

roxane1986 said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good rest of the week for you! A nice 4 day weekend to celebrate your great hcg level Thursday!!
> 
> My 84 was when I was 17DPO and the 323 was at 20DPO. There are lots of success stories out there - you just have to search for them! There is a girl on here who had an initial beta somewhere between 5 and 25 (they wouldn't tell her) and she just gave birth last week. :happydance:
> 
> Thats awesome news!! Love hearing those success stories!! Last night had a rough night was very down but this morning, DH helped me to remain positive so I feel better even though I'm worried, I'm better then last night!! And your one of them that I think is a good exemple with the low beta!!:)
> 
> I was at 18dpo when I got my 82.4 so we're not that far!! I hope I get atleast 240 thursday!!!!!! [-o&lt;Click to expand...

Its definitely easy to get down about it when you see so many ladies with sky high numbers but when you do the research - it really comes down to the doubling of the numbers and not so much for each individual number. 

Come on Thursday! :happydance:


----------



## noasaint

I agree. There is still plenty of chance for the little one. Sending you big hugs hockey!

Tomorrow can't get here soon enough. I want to see my little blueberry again!


----------



## hockey24

Noasaint - are you going for another scan tomorrow???


----------



## Lindylou

Keep those betas rising!!!

Good luck with scan nosaint


----------



## noasaint

hockey24 said:


> Noasaint - are you going for another scan tomorrow???

Yep, another scan by RE. Then if all is well I see the regular OB next week. Both me and DH can't sleep before betas and scans. Send some prayers if you can ladies! Need to see a nice strong heartbeat again tomorrow.

Made a huge mistake and ate one of DH's chicken nuggets tonight. YUCK!!!! I just can't stand the taste of chicken anymore and that used to be my main protein. Cannot believe how tired I am today, I must've yawned twice an hour all day at work.

I know exactly what you meant by the nurse bursting your bubble. That happened in my IUI cycle and I was completely not prepared for it and broke down into a blubbering mess. You are holding it together pretty well and it's encouraging.


----------



## hockey24

Oh no - I don't know what I would do if I couldn't eat chicken - its totally my favorite food! Sending lots of prayers your way for a perfect scan tomorrow and strong little beat! :flower:

AFM - I continue to POAS because its the only thing I can do right now. After staying away for a couple of days, I tested again and my test line is darker than the control line! That's definitely progress!!:happydance:


----------



## roxane1986

hockey24 said:


> Oh no - I don't know what I would do if I couldn't eat chicken - its totally my favorite food! Sending lots of prayers your way for a perfect scan tomorrow and strong little beat! :flower:
> 
> AFM - I continue to POAS because its the only thing I can do right now. After staying away for a couple of days, I tested again and my test line is darker than the control line! That's definitely progress!!:happydance:

Thats awesome hockey!!!:) gives me hope :)
I will test tomorrow morning!! So nervous!!

GL noasaint tomorrow!!:)

xo


----------



## drsquid

i find lots of things dont taste right anymore. LOVED the butter chicken from trader joes.. now it is so so. nothing is full on gross to me but.. meh havent eaten today. was queasy before but now i just dont feel like it


----------



## roxane1986

I tested this morning, havnt tested since last wednesday!! Last wednesday was a first response and this morning a cheaper one at the drug store and my lines are still there very visible but not as dark as the permanent line!! I think its a good sign since monday my beta was at 82 if it would of went down, my lines would be alot lighter!! Omg I go tomorrow!!!


----------



## hockey24

Definitely a great sign! Tomorrow will be good!


----------



## wana b a mom

good luck roxane!!! :hugs: good luck hockey!!! :hugs:
praying for a good scan noasaint!! :hugs:

I'm 8dp3dt today and I think I'm going to go crazy waiting for beta on Monday.... when do you guys think it's a good idea to test? I didn't want to until Friday at least but I'm going nuts.... what do you all think? :shrug:


----------



## hockey24

Friday would put you at 10dp3dt which is 13dpo. That's the day I first tested and I got a line. :bfp:

I would wait until Friday but definitely would need to know before the weekend! :happydance::happydance:


Lots of baby dust to you and your growing bean(s)! :dust::dust:


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks hockey!!!! I am so nervous :wacko:


----------



## drsquid

i got a pos at 6dp5dt but it was super faint.. and twins. downside to testing early... may be false neg, downside to waiting.,, you have to trust the results.. fingers crossed for you =)


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks drsquid!
I'm worried that if I see a + it's the trigger still in my system... and if I see a - I'll be heart broken.... oh boy :wacko:


----------



## drsquid

it is super unlikely to be a trigger at this point. you take the trigger about 1.5 days before retrieval and you are 11 days after transfer. 10,000 units rarely lasts beyond 10 days (usually decreases by 1000 a day).


----------



## roxane1986

I did mine 13dpo and it wasnt that faint! Clear that it was positive and I did it at night!
GL


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks girls...
I think I'll start testing tomorrow morning. I will keep you all posted!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck wannabe


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks Lindylou!


----------



## roxane1986

Lindylou said:


> Good luck wannabe

Lindylou, do u remember when and what were ur beta #s when u had ur chemical pregnancy?


----------



## Lindylou

Roxane- I cannot be sure, I think it was 14. Will see if I have it written down anywhere. X


----------



## roxane1986

Just did another FRER because I was not satisfied with my cheaper one of this morning and the line is as dark as it can be!!!!:) yeh!!! I feel more confident now!!!


----------



## noasaint

Congrats *Roxane*!!!!! That's amazing. Can't wait to hear your beta tomorrow.

Good luck *Wana*, sending sticky embryo vibes your way.


We saw our little one again today. I would post pic but they are super blurry and fuzzy, you can't even make out the blob. The office was running an entire hour late :( The wait was excruciating and we both ended up missing two hours of work in the middle of the day. Oh well. Strong heartbeat of 120 and I'm now measuring 7w2d so only a few days off. Got released from the RE today, it's kinda sad actually. I will miss the office staff. Once we hit 12w I think I'm going to send them a fruit basket or something to say thank you for all they did. We are just so thankful to be pregnant at our ages with our first try at IVF.

I've been looking up places for 3D/4D ultrasounds in my area since my insurance won't pay for them. There's a place within walking distance and they seem to have the best package rate. I can't wait to get to 15 weeks or so and then I can see if we can have one done.


----------



## roxane1986

Awesome hb!!!:) happy everything is going well for you!!:)


----------



## drsquid

noa- sorry bout the blurry.. i know the feeling.. my group pic today was blurry

new pics in my sig


----------



## Lindylou

Great news Roxane! X


----------



## hockey24

Noasaint - so glad the scan went well and you are released to see a regular OBGYN. That's a scary and exciting step all at the same time!! Congrats!!!

Roxanne - so happy you tested again! Your going to have a great number tomorrow!!


----------



## roxane1986

Just waiting for the results now!!!! [-o&lt;

Woke up in the middle of the night with heartburns and nausea!! Must be a sign!! Or it's just because I've been hungry every night this week around 9-9h30 and go to bed not long after, which is probably not good to eat right before bed!! If it wasnt for the fact that I am pregnant and it's probably the baby saying he's hungry, I wouldnt eat at that time but I can't ignore what he's telling me ;)


----------



## wana b a mom

good luck Roxane!!!!! when do they usually call?


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks noasaint!! I'm glad everything is going well with you! you are almost 8 weeks! wow, time does fly. How much are those 3D pics?


----------



## roxane1986

wana b a mom said:


> good luck Roxane!!!!! when do they usually call?

thx.. at around 11..


----------



## wana b a mom

ok ladies, I POAS this morning..... 9dt3dt...
 



Attached Files:







hcg 9dp3dt.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## roxane1986

wana b a mom said:


> ok ladies, I POAS this morning..... 9dt3dt...

I never used those ones!! But that's two lines!! It means positive??? CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks! but I'm so nervous......


----------



## hockey24

Looks like 2 lines to me! Congrats!! When is your beta scheduled? Monday?


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks!
yes, Monday :wacko:


----------



## roxane1986

Don't worry!! It's very positive now and you are still a little early and arnt those the ones that people say you can't trust a negative cause alot of times they are negative but really its a positive?! But you have a positive so thats a VERY good sign!!! :)


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you!!! :hugs: I really hope so. I can't wait for Monday!!

hey, it's 10:30 here.... almost 11!!! GL xxxx


----------



## roxane1986

wana b a mom said:


> thank you!!! :hugs: I really hope so. I can't wait for Monday!!
> 
> hey, it's 10:30 here.... almost 11!!! GL xxxx

Yeh I know!! Going out of my mind!!! So nervous!!


----------



## wana b a mom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

roxane, any news? :coffee:


----------



## roxane1986

no not yet!!! I'm thinking this could be a bad news that's why it's taking a while?! My phone rang, thought it was them, my heart stopped but it wasnt even them!!


----------



## hockey24

Ugh! Waiting waiting!! :telephone::telephone:


----------



## wana b a mom

no Roxane, I think no news good news.. you'll see!!!! :hugs:


----------



## roxane1986

wana b a mom said:


> no Roxane, I think no news good news.. you'll see!!!! :hugs:

You just put a smile on my face!! My clinic use to say that all the time!! I forgot about that. I just called and left a message to tell them to call me no matter what. Maybe they don't call if everything is good!! But I'm freaking out here maybe for nothing!! lol


----------



## roxane1986

Ladies, its at 294!!!!!!!! 294!!!!!!! Youpiiii!!!:) 

I dont even go for another one, next is the u/s in 2 weeks but they will call to schedule that!!


----------



## hockey24

roxane1986 said:


> Ladies, its at 294!!!!!!!! 294!!!!!!! Youpiiii!!!:)
> 
> I dont even go for another one, next is the u/s in 2 weeks but they will call to schedule that!!

Yeah Roxanne! That's awesome!!! That definitely more then doubled!! :happydance::happydance:

The fact they don't want you to come back for another and just go straight to u/s makes me feel tons better since we have similar numbers. 

Great news today! Well worth the wait. Congrats Roxanne! You are preggo!!


----------



## roxane1986

hockey24 said:


> roxane1986 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, its at 294!!!!!!!! 294!!!!!!! Youpiiii!!!:)
> 
> I dont even go for another one, next is the u/s in 2 weeks but they will call to schedule that!!
> 
> Yeah Roxanne! That's awesome!!! That definitely more then doubled!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> The fact they don't want you to come back for another and just go straight to u/s makes me feel tons better since we have similar numbers.
> 
> Great news today! Well worth the wait. Congrats Roxanne! You are preggo!!Click to expand...


Thank you, such a relief, when I called DH I j ust cried of relief!! Now I'm going to have to try to not stress until the u/s!! I need to stop googling!! Everywhere I see except some odd ones, indicated that low beta's is because of ectopic or misscarriage!! Can't wait for your u/s either!!! :) GL!!


----------



## wana b a mom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: wonderful news Rosane!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## roxane1986

wana b a mom said:


> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: wonderful news Rosane!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thx wana!!:) Now its GL to you on Monday and GL to Hockey on Tuesday!! Big days coming up!!!


----------



## hockey24

roxane1986 said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roxane1986 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, its at 294!!!!!!!! 294!!!!!!! Youpiiii!!!:)
> 
> I dont even go for another one, next is the u/s in 2 weeks but they will call to schedule that!!
> 
> Yeah Roxanne! That's awesome!!! That definitely more then doubled!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> The fact they don't want you to come back for another and just go straight to u/s makes me feel tons better since we have similar numbers.
> 
> Great news today! Well worth the wait. Congrats Roxanne! You are preggo!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, such a relief, when I called DH I j ust cried of relief!! Now I'm going to have to try to not stress until the u/s!! I need to stop googling!! Everywhere I see except some odd ones, indicated that low beta's is because of ectopic or misscarriage!! Can't wait for your u/s either!!! :) GL!!Click to expand...

Did your doctor seemed concerned at all or say that your numbers were still low? When will your u/s be?


----------



## roxane1986

hockey24 said:


> roxane1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roxane1986 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, its at 294!!!!!!!! 294!!!!!!! Youpiiii!!!:)
> 
> I dont even go for another one, next is the u/s in 2 weeks but they will call to schedule that!!
> 
> Yeah Roxanne! That's awesome!!! That definitely more then doubled!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> The fact they don't want you to come back for another and just go straight to u/s makes me feel tons better since we have similar numbers.
> 
> Great news today! Well worth the wait. Congrats Roxanne! You are preggo!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, such a relief, when I called DH I j ust cried of relief!! Now I'm going to have to try to not stress until the u/s!! I need to stop googling!! Everywhere I see except some odd ones, indicated that low beta's is because of ectopic or misscarriage!! Can't wait for your u/s either!!! :) GL!!Click to expand...
> 
> Did your doctor seemed concerned at all or say that your numbers were still low? When will your u/s be?Click to expand...

No, they were still not gonna tell me the #'s, all they said is everything is good, next step is the u/s and the secretary will call you to schedule that. I'm the one again who asked what was the #.. If I wouldnt of ever been on this blog, I would have never known to ask about the #'s!! It's positive, it's going up!! that's all that counts!! We are driving ourselves nuts over this because we compare to others!! Everybody is different!! We'll be ok!! :)


----------



## hockey24

Absolutely Roxanne - which is why they don't tell you the numbers. Its just stress that we don't need to have! 

Congratulations!! Now relax and enjoy!!


----------



## roxane1986

hockey24 said:


> Absolutely Roxanne - which is why they don't tell you the numbers. Its just stress that we don't need to have!
> 
> Congratulations!! Now relax and enjoy!!

Thank you, and you too!! You'll see your little bean in just a few more days!! :) Have a good weekend.. no more googling! ;)


----------



## wana b a mom

so I did a FRER this afternoon.... here's the picture. Again, this is 9dp3dt.


Spoiler


----------



## roxane1986

wana b a mom said:


> so I did a FRER this afternoon.... here's the picture. Again, this is 9dp3dt.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 452193

Wooohooo!!! You are clearly pregnant girl!!! Congrats!!:)


----------



## wana b a mom

I hope so!!!!!


----------



## hockey24

wana b a mom said:


> so I did a FRER this afternoon.... here's the picture. Again, this is 9dp3dt.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 452193

That is a great line!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks hockey!!!


----------



## noasaint

Congrats Wana!!!! So happy for you.

Roxane, your betas are higher than mine were so you're definitely doing just fine.

Drsquid, your blobs look like babies now!! Very cute.


----------



## roxane1986

noasaint said:


> Congrats Wana!!!! So happy for you.
> 
> Roxane, your betas are higher than mine were so you're definitely doing just fine.
> 
> Drsquid, your blobs look like babies now!! Very cute.

Thx!! Its very good to know that others are like me and they are doing fine :) xo


----------



## roxane1986

Omg my scan is si far away!!! Aug 21!!! Ill be 7+5!!


----------



## wana b a mom

wow, it does seem far! is that the norm?


----------



## roxane1986

Well its usually at 7 weeks


----------



## Lindylou

roxane1986 said:


> Ladies, its at 294!!!!!!!! 294!!!!!!! Youpiiii!!!:)
> 
> I dont even go for another one, next is the u/s in 2 weeks but they will call to schedule that!!

Fantastic news Roxane. I'm do thrilled for you. 

Are we waiting on anybody else to test?


----------



## hockey24

August 21st? Holy cow!! That's going to be a long wait!!! 

How are you feeling? Are you feeling any symptoms?


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh I know!
I still have my menstrual cramps on and off, bbs hurt on and off as well, im super tired and Im ALWAYS hungry like I always feel like my stomach is empty! I have a fast metabolism but now is just crazy! Oh and still constipated!!
You?


----------



## drsquid

rox- *preg mention*i got lots of cramps at around 8 weeks. i think is just like kids.. they go through growth spurts. i had more problems early with feeling like i was hungry then not really being able to eat much. (heh still early so... earlier). still only occasionally feeling a smidge ick. super cranky and emotional today for the first time. congrats again *end mention*


----------



## roxane1986

How is everybody doing??

Im in quebec city visiting some friends we walked for 20 min and I could handle myself anymore so I told them to keep going so I am now sitting on a bench by myself! Dh was gonna stay with me but I told him to go!! My lower back is killing me and legs are just exhausted!! 

Also cried watching canada win a gold medal this morning! Lol

Take care ladies!! xo


----------



## hockey24

roxane1986 said:


> Yeh I know!
> I still have my menstrual cramps on and off, bbs hurt on and off as well, im super tired and Im ALWAYS hungry like I always feel like my stomach is empty! I have a fast metabolism but now is just crazy! Oh and still constipated!!
> You?

I've had sore ans sensitive nipples for awhile but kind of lightened up here lately? Hope that's not a bad sign? Sure could use some MS to sure things up!


----------



## roxane1986

No dont worry!! I heard it can come and go all the time!!


----------



## wana b a mom

hello ladies! :hi:

I went for my beta this morning, the results came back positive! beta was 454 (13dp3dt) the nurse said that was a good number and next beta is on Wednesday. I am so nervous!!! :wacko:


----------



## hockey24

wana b a mom said:


> hello ladies! :hi:
> 
> I went for my beta this morning, the results came back positive! beta was 454 (13dp3dt) the nurse said that was a good number and next beta is on Wednesday. I am so nervous!!! :wacko:

That is a fantastic number Wana b! Can't wait to hear how high it is in a couple day!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

I hope so hockey!!!! I think to myself: enjoy each moment and take it all one step at a time... I'm still so scared, you know? it seems so unreal....


----------



## hockey24

I definitely understand that!


----------



## drsquid

wana- yay!! great number


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks! do you remember what your was?


----------



## roxane1986

Congrats!!! Very good beta!!!:)


----------



## drsquid

what my beta was? i didnt have a 16day one but... 15dpo was 349 and 19dpo was 1389


----------



## roxane1986

Good luck with your ultrasound today Hockey!!!! :) Can't wait to hear back from you!! 
What time is your u/s at?

I'm getting really worried.. has anyone here ever had an ectopic? 
I'm almost 6 weeks and yesterday I started having very mild pain on my left side... very very mild, it's just there enough to freak me out!! I think I even felt this before when I was not even pregnant but now it is there pretty much all the time.. could it be ectopic or cyst? 

Should I call my dr and ask to have my scan earlier?!

Hope everybody is doing good!! xo


----------



## hockey24

roxane1986 said:


> Good luck with your ultrasound today Hockey!!!! :) Can't wait to hear back from you!!
> What time is your u/s at?
> 
> I'm getting really worried.. has anyone here ever had an ectopic?
> I'm almost 6 weeks and yesterday I started having very mild pain on my left side... very very mild, it's just there enough to freak me out!! I think I even felt this before when I was not even pregnant but now it is there pretty much all the time.. could it be ectopic or cyst?
> 
> Should I call my dr and ask to have my scan earlier?!
> 
> Hope everybody is doing good!! xo

Thanks Roxanne! Appt is 3:15 this afternoon. 

I had something similar to what your describing last week. Just a dull ache on my lower left side. Very mild but enough to make the mind go crazy! I ended up calling my sister-in-law who's a labor and delivery nurse - she said if it was ectopic, it would be much stronger pain. 

She said the ache is probably due to the uterus stretching or sore ovary from the IVF stimulation. 

Strangely enough - a few days later, I had the same ache only on the right side. 

If you feel more significant pain - definitely call your doctor of if you feel sharp pain in your shoulder (not sure why but that's what I've been told).


----------



## roxane1986

hockey24 said:


> roxane1986 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with your ultrasound today Hockey!!!! :) Can't wait to hear back from you!!
> What time is your u/s at?
> 
> I'm getting really worried.. has anyone here ever had an ectopic?
> I'm almost 6 weeks and yesterday I started having very mild pain on my left side... very very mild, it's just there enough to freak me out!! I think I even felt this before when I was not even pregnant but now it is there pretty much all the time.. could it be ectopic or cyst?
> 
> Should I call my dr and ask to have my scan earlier?!
> 
> Hope everybody is doing good!! xo
> 
> Thanks Roxanne! Appt is 3:15 this afternoon.
> 
> I had something similar to what your describing last week. Just a dull ache on my lower left side. Very mild but enough to make the mind go crazy! I ended up calling my sister-in-law who's a labor and delivery nurse - she said if it was ectopic, it would be much stronger pain.
> 
> She said the ache is probably due to the uterus stretching or sore ovary from the IVF stimulation.
> 
> Strangely enough - a few days later, I had the same ache only on the right side.
> 
> If you feel more significant pain - definitely call your doctor of if you feel sharp pain in your shoulder (not sure why but that's what I've been told).Click to expand...


Thank you so much for this info!!! :) I think I can relax then!!:) It's really mild so I think it's ok!! 

GL today!!! :D


----------



## roxane1986

Hockey, it is 3:00 here!!! You are probably getting ready for your u/s!!! Thinking of you!!! :) xo


----------



## wana b a mom

3:00 pm hockey!!!


----------



## hockey24

A little over an hour and I will hopefully have some idea of what's going on inside!! 

My stomach is in knots right now!!

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## roxane1986

hockey24 said:


> A little over an hour and I will hopefully have some idea of what's going on inside!!
> 
> My stomach is in knots right now!!
> 
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

oh, what time is it where you are?

I know it must be nerve racking but you'll finally know if everything is ok and I have a good feeling about this!:) :dust:[-o&lt;


----------



## wana b a mom

hang tight :hugs:.... sending you lots of good vibes!:dust:


----------



## hockey24

I'm central time zone so its only 2:20 right now. Less than an hour to go!


----------



## noasaint

Roxane...I also had the same mild pains and AF like cramps up till week 7.

Good luck hockey, thinking of you


----------



## roxane1986

Oh ok so I will think of you at 4:15 here!! Best of luck everythink will go wonderful!!:) cant wait to hear from you!!:) xo

Thx noasaint, its very assuring coming from other ladies who had lower betas like me and hockey!!:)


----------



## hockey24

Oh that was the longest wait ever! I sat in the doctors office for 45 minutes before going into the exam room!!

But it was worth the wait!! Not only did we see a beautiful, very small sac - we also saw a heart beat!! That was just amazing!!! Now I finally feel like I can say I'm PREGNANT!!!

:dance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## roxane1986

hockey24 said:


> Oh that was the longest wait ever! I sat in the doctors office for 45 minutes before going into the exam room!!
> 
> But it was worth the wait!! Not only did we see a beautiful, very small sac - we also saw a heart beat!! That was just amazing!!! Now I finally feel like I can say I'm PREGNANT!!!
> 
> :dance::yipee::wohoo:

That is fantastic news hockey!!!! So so so happy for you!!!!!:) congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## noasaint

So happy for you hockey!!!


----------



## drsquid

hockey- yay!!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance: congrats hockey!!!!!!!!!! so glad everything went well!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

so what's next? are you off to regular OBGYN visits?


----------



## hockey24

wana b a mom said:


> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance: congrats hockey!!!!!!!!!! so glad everything went well!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> so what's next? are you off to regular OBGYN visits?

I have to wait to hear from my regular doc today to see how we proceed. The doc yesterday though I may come back one more time before being officially released. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## roxane1986

hockey24 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance: congrats hockey!!!!!!!!!! so glad everything went well!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> so what's next? are you off to regular OBGYN visits?
> 
> I have to wait to hear from my regular doc today to see how we proceed. The doc yesterday though I may come back one more time before being officially released. :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

That is awesome hockey!! So happy for you!! And it also gives me hope!:)

P.S. Like the ticker!!;)


----------



## hockey24

Roxanne, the doc I saw yesterday didn't seem that concerned about the betas after he heard they were more than doubling. 

So let's both of us add to the low beta success stories!!!


----------



## roxane1986

hockey24 said:


> Roxanne, the doc I saw yesterday didn't seem that concerned about the betas after he heard they were more than doubling.
> 
> So let's both of us add to the low beta success stories!!!

Yes!!! :)
Can't wait for scan.. still 13 sleeps!!! :wacko:


----------



## wana b a mom

so happy for you hockey! :hugs:
did they give you a picture of the scan?


----------



## hockey24

No they didn't. I should have asked but I was just dumbfounded with everything and my mind was mush!! Hopefully next time!


----------



## wana b a mom

I hear you! I would have been the same way. When is the next sono then?


----------



## wana b a mom

I just got a call from the nurse. Second beta: 1,231!!


----------



## hockey24

Great number Wana! So is the next step an u/s???


----------



## roxane1986

wana b a mom said:


> I just got a call from the nurse. Second beta: 1,231!!

Very good!! :)


----------



## wana b a mom

no :nope:
the nurse said one more beta on Friday and then ultrasound at 7 weeks :wacko: it seems so far away!!!! :wacko:


----------



## roxane1986

wana b a mom said:


> no :nope:
> the nurse said one more beta on Friday and then ultrasound at 7 weeks :wacko: it seems so far away!!!! :wacko:

Why are you saying no wana?? Are they saying it's too high? I don't understand!! You are pregnant, what's wrong? I have my u/s at 7+5.. 
I think everything is normal hun!!


----------



## roxane1986

sorry, I guess you were saying no to hockey I didn't read that part!! I was confused haha!! 

How many weeks are you now?? We'll do a count down together!! I'm in 13 sleeps!!


----------



## drsquid

i thkn wana was saying.. no us isnt the next step.. but there is no real point in doing us before 7 weeks or so... you wont see much. 

wana- yay on nice high beta

hockey- yay on seeing the heart beat. crazy cool right

rox- amazing how long it feels.... but then my next ob appt is monday.. it has been a month since my last one/. insane

afm- new pic in sig


----------



## hockey24

I would have to disagree on the u/s. I had mine at 6 weeks 2 days yesterday and it was amazing! Seeing that heart beat just made everything real and gave me such a great comfort.


----------



## Lindylou

I had a reassurance scan at 6 + 4 and saw a heartbeat. I sobbed when I saw the flicker but was prepared it may have been too early. Had to pay privately but worth every penny!


----------



## drsquid

heh im one to talk honestly... i mean i think i did my first at 5 weeks and some.. had to know how many sacs there were


----------



## roxane1986

I would like to go to an early scan at a private clinic cause I freak out cause some day I feel pregnant and other days I dont anymore, cant be good!! but DH would never let me and I cant do this without him?!


----------



## wana b a mom

roxane1986 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> no :nope:
> the nurse said one more beta on Friday and then ultrasound at 7 weeks :wacko: it seems so far away!!!! :wacko:
> 
> Why are you saying no wana?? Are they saying it's too high? I don't understand!! You are pregnant, what's wrong? I have my u/s at 7+5..
> I think everything is normal hun!!Click to expand...

sorry! I was saying no to hockey.. :dohh: next step is another beta, then wait for us :winkwink:


----------



## wana b a mom

roxane, I think I'm 4 weeks 5 days... my er was 7-21 :shrug: so I think I would have to wait until the week of September 10th ...


----------



## roxane1986

wana b a mom said:


> roxane, I think I'm 4 weeks 5 days... my er was 7-21 :shrug: so I think I would have to wait until the week of September 10th ...

On day of er you are already 2 weeks pregnant.. so if they do an u/s at 7 weeks, it would be around aug 25..


----------



## wana b a mom

you are right! so I am not going when I am 7 weeks, but 7 weeks after ER. :dohh: sorry!!!
Like I said, it seems like a long time (and I told the nurse) but she said that was common practice at the clinic. I'm having my annual OBGYN on August 20th and she said not to let them do an US because insurance won't pay until FS releases me.

:-( I am doomed to wait....


----------



## roxane1986

Yes I know it's a very long wait!! I have 12 more sleeps!!!


----------



## roxane1986

wana b a mom said:


> you are right! so I am not going when I am 7 weeks, but 7 weeks after ER. :dohh: sorry!!!
> Like I said, it seems like a long time (and I told the nurse) but she said that was common practice at the clinic. I'm having my annual OBGYN on August 20th and she said not to let them do an US because insurance won't pay until FS releases me.
> 
> :-( I am doomed to wait....

so technically if I understand right, you are going at 9 weeks???? Yeh that is long!!! Gosh!


----------



## roxane1986

oh god, is anybody else tired or what!!? OMg I have a hard time keeping my eyes open at work.. I go to bed at 9-10 every night!!! I just want to crawl into bed RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## drsquid

i stayed up too late last night (11) cause i was chatting with my med school crush on fb.. tired today and working7:30-6. i also feel crap today. kinda queasy, headache etc. 

9 weeks- yeah that seems way long for first us. id go nuts. ask your ob if they will take a quick look without billing you for reassurance. i dismissed myself from my fert doc. they wanted me to have my first us with them but i pay out of pocket. so i said thanks but no thanks


----------



## roxane1986

also have LOTS of gas!! I'm sitting at my desk and we are all in cubicules so you know, I can't just let go of my gas!! haha!!


----------



## wana b a mom

yes, it would be 9 weeks! I'll as her again tomorrow (3rd beta).. maybe she's getting confused or something.

roxane :haha: I'm not laughing at you! I'm laughing with you ;)


----------



## noasaint

roxane1986 said:


> oh god, is anybody else tired or what!!? OMg I have a hard time keeping my eyes open at work.. I go to bed at 9-10 every night!!! I just want to crawl into bed RIGHT NOW!!!

So very tired all the time. My bed time has moved up by an hour at least. On weekends I have to nap mid day and I can tell I'm cranky when I don't. It's getting a bit better but not much.

Drsquid, do you have an OB yet? Will you have to pay out of pocket for that too or was it just for the FS?

We had our first OB visit today and it was amazing. I love the OB, she's awesome. The exam was no fun, especially since I'm so constipated. Their u/s room is huge and has a big screen tv so we got to see everything in detail and much clearer than the RE. We also heard the heartbeat for the first time and it was such a wonderful feeling!! 170bpm and going strong. I treated myself to a haircut and manicure afterwards which never happens so I'm feeling decent.

Hope this pic works! I am 8w6d.


Spoiler
https://imageserve.babycenter.com/23/000/130/cKoAJiEx0geDtxs1GUlOUbPe0exBX8gy_lg.jpg


----------



## drsquid

noasaint- *preg mention*great pics =) yeah i have insurance for the ob. i have kaiser which is pretty decent for general stuff but wouldnt cover fertility (at least on my plan). i just went back to the woman who did my leep who i really liked. see her again monday. cant believe it has been a month. it is funny... i find the machine at my ob to be kinda crap cause compared to the ones we use at work it is so sub par, but yeah compared to the fertility doc it was better =) going for nuchal translucency on the 24th but that is at a special us appointment, not at the ob *end mention*


----------



## roxane1986

Yay noasaint!!! Nice pic!!:)


----------



## roxane1986

Hey ladies, 
I was wondering, how long did you wait before having sexual intercourse after ER or ET? DH is getting impatient. Dr said to wait 4 weeks after ET but that's next Tuesday and my u/s is only in another week after that.


----------



## wana b a mom

noasaint, so great that your ob visit was good and you got to see the little one :hugs: so exciting!!!!!

roxane, I was wondering the same thing... so if someone out there knows, please, let us know ;)

I went for my third beta today. I have to wait for the phone call from the nurse and I will discuss with her my next beta or ultrasound.

I hope everyone else is doing fine!


----------



## hockey24

I was wondering the same thing too. I was told to put nothing up there until the beta but I haven't been told yet its ok. 

Since we had a vaginal u/s on Tuesday, I have to think if they can stick that up there, I can have sex. Hoping to speak to the doctor today and get the scoop.


----------



## roxane1986

hockey24 said:


> I was wondering the same thing too. I was told to put nothing up there until the beta but I haven't been told yet its ok.
> 
> Since we had a vaginal u/s on Tuesday, I have to think if they can stick that up there, I can have sex. Hoping to speak to the doctor today and get the scoop.

ok let us know hockey!! :)


----------



## wana b a mom

the nurse just called... I was walking my dog so I didn't write down the number but it was something like 2,931. She said no more betas, and ultrasound will be on September 4th at 7:30 am!!! so one weeks less than what she said before.... she said that they rather wait a little in order to gather all the data they need. I just have to wait now...


----------



## Lindylou

We were told no restrictions after transfer but nothing too vigorous but I would not let dh near me because I was so scared of disrupting things :) I waited a week after my BFP and was a real passion killer telling him to be careful every few seconds !!!!


----------



## roxane1986

wana b a mom said:


> the nurse just called... I was walking my dog so I didn't write down the number but it was something like 2,931. She said no more betas, and ultrasound will be on September 4th at 7:30 am!!! so one weeks less than what she said before.... she said that they rather wait a little in order to gather all the data they need. I just have to wait now...

yay!!!! :) 25 sleeps to go!! But you have awesome betas so everything will be fine!!:)

Mine is in 11 sleeps!!


----------



## hockey24

Great number Wana B! Boy, if you thought the TWW was long - this wait until the u/s is forever!!


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you guys!! 
roxane, I wanted to count the days but I figured it was double your wait ... :haha: I am glad you figured it out for me ;) 
hockey, for real, 2WW is nothing compared to this... how are you doing?


----------



## hockey24

I'm actually doing really well. No MS but I definitely wake up very early with huge hunger pains! 

Most of all - I'm just enjoying all the changes I feel happening. Might be psychological - but I love it!


----------



## roxane1986

hockey24 said:


> I'm actually doing really well. No MS but I definitely wake up very early with huge hunger pains!
> 
> Most of all - I'm just enjoying all the changes I feel happening. Might be psychological - but I love it!

That's good Hockey!!! :)

I dont have any ms either! I always feel like my stomach is empty, I have gas, I'm extremly tired, still have menstrusl cramps on and off, not as often anymore, bbs are not that sore anymore, noticed a new symptom yesterday... my hair are greesy!!! ARK!!! I used to be able to wash my hair every 4 days but now after 2, they look like I havnt washed them in a week!! It's all worth it!! :)

What are you symptoms?


----------



## hockey24

My hair is a bit nasty is as well - but I'm hoping its because I'm in dire need of a hair cut and highlights. 

Other symptoms - acne, tired, hungry, sore boobs, gas, and wierd pressure or cramps. And a little constipated at times. 

My RE did release me today so I can now go see my normal OBGYN. Which seems exciting! Of course, I can't get in next week like I would prefer - so have to wait until August 21st. 

I did ask re: sex but haven't heard back from the nurse yet.


----------



## roxane1986

hockey24 said:


> My hair is a bit nasty is as well - but I'm hoping its because I'm in dire need of a hair cut and highlights.
> 
> Other symptoms - acne, tired, hungry, sore boobs, gas, and wierd pressure or cramps. And a little constipated at times.
> 
> My RE did release me today so I can now go see my normal OBGYN. Which seems exciting! Of course, I can't get in next week like I would prefer - so have to wait until August 21st.
> 
> I did ask re: sex but haven't heard back from the nurse yet.

whooo!! Exciting!!! The 21 is the day of my u/s!!! Big day!! 
Yeh I am constipated and have acne as well :(


----------



## hockey24

That's going to be a great day for both of us then!


----------



## Lindylou

Keep smiling at every symptom!!!! The time will fly till u/s. I had to bite the bullet and pay for reassurance scan. I felt confident for all of 2 days :D xxxx


----------



## hockey24

Lindylou - I love it!!

I hope my OBGYN understands that I may be bothering them alot with crazy questions because I'm super paranoid!!


----------



## hockey24

FYI - just spoke to my nurse and she said YES to SEX!!!


----------



## roxane1986

Ok thx!! So scared tho!!
Have fun ;)


----------



## drsquid

heh i just feel fat.. up 7lbs already. havent been working out (used to go lie 5-6 days a week for at least 1-2 hrs of vigorous exercise). did 30 min on the bike 2 days ago and had to be half assed cause i was so short of breath. im looking forward to a bump... but the flab sucks


----------



## noasaint

Drsquid, I get short of breath too easily. It's weird. I used to walk 2 miles no problem, even brought hand weights with me. Now, one mile and I'm ready to go home.

The 21st is going to be a busy day!! Can't wait for the scans for you ladies.

My forehead has broken out in tiny little bumps :( My skin is dry now too. Every week it's something new. LOL. DH laughed at me when we saw the OB since I asked her if it was OK to use tar shampoo. He thought I was being ridiculous but then the OB said no I couldn't use it. Why does he think it's funny I want to know if I'm hurting the baby by using something? Men. For the most part he's been good but these hormones are making me really dislike him sometimes.


----------



## roxane1986

Same here dh is good but sometimes he just annoys me lol
Woke up tjis morning with a headach, dizziness and a lilttle bit of nausea feel like a hangover which im obviously not on!! Dh doesnt understand sometimes and it makes me cranky!!


----------



## drsquid

i outed myself on fb last night. just had to put the heart pic as my profile pic. makes me kind of nervous even though most of my friends knew.. have you guys told people? waitin for 12 weeks?


----------



## roxane1986

drsquid said:


> i outed myself on fb last night. just had to put the heart pic as my profile pic. makes me kind of nervous even though most of my friends knew.. have you guys told people? waitin for 12 weeks?

Yeh we told close friends and family but we'll wait atleast 12-14 weeks before fb I think!!


----------



## noasaint

It's driving me bonkers not to tell at work. Only a close friend there knows but I have other friends there too. I feel like I'm sneaking around every time I go to a dr appnt or take my prenatals. My NT scan is Aug 29th so I think I'll spill the beans the next day at work. We won't be telling our parents till September some time which means no facebook announcement either.

What "heart" pic? I'm sure announcing twins put several people in shock :)


----------



## Lindylou

I have been so scared telling people. I just felt a bit self conscious telling people. Don't know why, I just felt silly!! Everybody has been thrilled so it has been nice seeing their reaction. Only 1 person has been a fly in the ointment, my business partner. He is a family man but is retiring in a few years. Anyway, basically he has given me no support and has said he won't run the place without me so I either have to sell out to somebody and work for them (yeah right) or buy him out and sort out my own maternity cover. This is a man who I actually considered to walk me down the aisle!!


----------



## drsquid

Lindy- I feel weird telling people cause I feel like I'm lying. Weird right? 

Noasaint- my nt scan is on the 24th but Im planning an amnio too so I'm not sure why I'm bothering. The pic in my avatar here. It looks like there is a heart around the babies.


----------



## Lindylou

It is such a strange feeling isn't it! I thought I would be grinning from ear to ear telling anybody who would listen. I am obviously beaming but my nerves go when it comes to telling people!


----------



## roxane1986

Hey ladies!!! How is everyone doing? Are we all asleep?! haha!


----------



## hockey24

I went to have a prenatal visit with my OB yesterday. No u/s just discussion on what to expect, etc. He was asking me about all these tests that start around 12 weeks and if I wanted them - I was like, one thing at a time! I'm just trying to make sure I stay pregnant right now - I'll deal with 12 weeks when I get there!


----------



## drsquid

had my fu ob appt today. all was good. boogers measuring 10 wks 5 days (ie exactly on). both exactly the same size. a is my jumping bean, b is more mellow. but given that they are growing completely the same, they are likely both normal.. decided to cancel my nuchal screen and blood work as i intend on an amnio regardless and the info would really be of no value. she also unasked mentioned that i can deliver however i want (ie vaginal or section). i said id do vaginal as a first choice if it is safe, but i woulndt fight a section either, just want healthy boogers. pap was far more uncomfortable that it usually is (but given that i usually find it to be more embarrasing than painful, the level of discomfort was still minimal). biggest issue today was that apparnetly when i changed credit cards for auto pay for kaiser it somehow switched to manual, which of course i didnt know. so i didnt pay. they cut off my insurance. supposedly it all got fixed today but.. when i got to my appt i had to pay the whole fee out of pocket. yay didnt get to sleep before a night shift and still gotta deal with it tomorrow... told someone at work today with a big mouth so.. i think im out.


----------



## roxane1986

I know what you mean Hockey!!! My scan is in a week can't wait but so scared!!! And even after if I see the HB I'll still freak out.. Never ending worry!!

drquid, very nice to hear that your little beans are doing great!! :)


----------



## wana b a mom

one more week roxane!!


----------



## roxane1986

wana b a mom said:


> one more week roxane!!

I know!! It's going to be the longest week of my life!!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

drsquid, I am sorry you had trouble with the insurance... what a pain... so do you think everyone at work now knows?


----------



## wana b a mom

I cannot stand this!!! I can't believe I have to wait for 3 more weeks before my first scan!! arghhhhh :brat:
I just want to make sure everything is fine.... :-(


----------



## roxane1986

I know it's crazy.. and they say that when we worry we can enduce a mc so we need to stop worrying but how??????

I would want to go for a private scan but arghhh!!! I don't even know where to go for that and DH would not want too and I can't go without him..


----------



## wana b a mom

I have no idea about private scans either. Next week (on Monday) I have my annual exam with my OBGYN but the FS told me not to get any us done as the insurance won't cover until I'm released from the FS... I'm going to ask how much would it be, just to have some peace of mind.... 
I know, I'm worry about worrying too much! lol if that even makes sense... we need to relax... think positive thoughts, listen to nice music... ha! :haha:


----------



## hockey24

I don't blame you at all!!! I would be doing the exact same thing!


----------



## roxane1986

OMG!! On my lunch today I went and bought a pair of maternity jeans!!! :blush: I told myself I wouldnt till atleast 10 weeks but arghhhh I want to wear jeans and mine are not confortable anymore!! Just bought ONE pair!!! Hope it doesnt jinks me!! :blush:


----------



## wana b a mom

roxane1986 said:


> OMG!! On my lunch today I went and bought a pair of maternity jeans!!! :blush: I told myself I wouldnt till atleast 10 weeks but arghhhh I want to wear jeans and mine are not confortable anymore!! Just bought ONE pair!!! Hope it doesnt jinks me!! :blush:

you did? what kind? I'm also thinking about the same thing :haha: I'm mostly wearing comfy summer dresses and skirts that have elastic waist just because my pants and jeans are not comfortable. I just feel like my tummy is bloated, you know? I haven't even gained weight, I just feel "fat" :haha:


----------



## Lindylou

I have 2 pair o jeans and trousers that just need takin up. Think I will need them in next couple of weeks. My "fat day" clothes are getting tight. Seriously though- why do they think we want to wear tents and frills and bows because we are pregnant!!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

:haha:


----------



## roxane1986

I don't know what kind, they are in my car but I bought them at motherhood maternity in Ottawa! They are not cheap so I have one pair and I'll try not to buy anything else until atleast 10-12 weeks!!


----------



## wana b a mom

I hear ya! I also want to wait, but hey one won't hurt ;)


----------



## roxane1986

wana b a mom said:


> I hear ya! I also want to wait, but hey one won't hurt ;)

I don't think so eh?!? They are very comfortable! :)


----------



## roxane1986

Ok so I didnt test since my last beta which was almost 2 weeks ago so it was bothering me so I just tested at work with a cheap one and the line is soooomuch darker then the control line and it came up before I even finished peeing lol awwww I feel better!!:)


----------



## hockey24

So I've decided my next obsessive purchase will be a fetal heart beat doppler. Someone sent me a link to one that's $50 and then you can check the heart rate any time you want! I don't think you can use it until your at least 10 weeks or so along but that would be amazing! So instead of obsessively POAS'ing, I can hear the heart beat! Would definitely reduce my need for u/s's!


----------



## roxane1986

Yes Ive looking at those aswell but ill wait for my scan first :)


----------



## Lindylou

Yet Roxane x


----------



## hockey24

roxane1986 said:


> Yes Ive looking at those aswell but ill wait for my scan first :)

It's going to be my 9 week present to myself after my next u/s showing all is still good. :thumbup:

I hear you on the maternity jeans. :winkwink: I'm debating buying one of the belly bands to help make my current clothes fit better. They are just a little tight around the middle and I hate to buy 1 size bigger just so they can not fit soon too.


----------



## noasaint

Awesome roxane!! I know those lines are reassuring. I did a cheapie last week just for fun. DH thinks I'm nuts.

My Sonoline B doppler came yesterday. Of course I couldn't find the heartbeat but I'm not even 10 weeks and I'm plus sized so that makes it harder. Ill try again this weekend.


----------



## drsquid

stress- if stress and worry could cause miscarriage we wouldnt need abortion and there would never be another teen pregnancy. you may make yourself nuts but you arent gonna make yourself miscarry.

hockey- i know this sounds crazy coming from me but... try to limit the use of doppler. it can cause heating. i know i scan constantly but.. i scan for about 10 seconds each time and i specifically dont use doppler. the risks are likely EXTREMELY minimal but when it can be hard to find the heart beat early you may spend far more time blasting the baby than you intend.


----------



## hockey24

Good to know Drsquid - I didn't know there were any risks to using it. Glad you mentioned it!


----------



## noasaint

Thank you Drsquid! I will definitely heed that advice.

Obssessive worry is my whole brain now. I booked a private scan for next Tuesdayy after work. No way I can wait!!


----------



## roxane1986

I have my scan tuesday as well omg I cannot wait!!
How much are the private scans anyways?


----------



## wana b a mom

yes, I want to know how much also... I'm going nuts!!!


----------



## drsquid

wish you all lived nearby... id sneak you in =)


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck with all your scans. Tuesday is going to be an exciting day! Cannot wait to see your pics! I can't post mine for some reason.... Will blame baby brain :)


----------



## roxane1986

I think nausea is here for me!! Can't say it is ms because it started last night before dinner, so I ate, thought it was becasue I was hungry but it came back 45 min after so I went to bed with a glass of water beside me, just felt like I had extra saliva and something in my throat. This morning I was fine but now just came back again, I feel funny!! I don't know if it is nausea but I feel kinda wierd!! Hard to explain!!


----------



## hockey24

Roxanne - I totally get it! I haven't actually thrown up but my stomach gets very queasy or upset and my mouth waters alot. I don't feel like I'm going to throw up but I don't feel very good at all. That will happen for an hour or so and then just disappear. So strange! 

I take it as a very good sign that all is still well!!


----------



## roxane1986

Yes me too, I don't want baddd nausea but I don't mind having some for reassurance!! :)


----------



## noasaint

Roxane, sorry about the ms. I hear it strikes at any time. My throat feels like its harder to swallow for some reason. Probably just all the estrogen inflammation.

Drsquid that is sweet!! I wish we all lived closer too. 

The scan is $75 and its transvaginal and includes 4 pics on a CD. She is the only one I could find that did early pregnancy scans. Everyone else only does 3D or 4D later on. Thankfully she is a RN too.


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh my throat feels like im starting a cold sometimes but it comes and goes!!

Wow 75$ and u get pictures thats not expensive!!!


----------



## Lindylou

No saint- I had a regular scan at 6+4 and could just see a blob with a heart beat but they did warn me not to panic if there was no heartbeat found because don't always see it that early. X


----------



## roxane1986

How is everyone doing? 

I am EXHAUSTED!!! I go to bed as early as I can every night which is around 8h30-9h00, if I could I'd go earlier!! I went outside during my lunch today to take some air and I almost fell asleep on the bench! I even close my eyes sometimes sitting at my desk! I have to drive 1 hr and 15 min both ways for work and it's getting very hard! 
I dont think it was nausea that I had the other night or if it was, I didnt get it again!
TUESDAY!!!! CANNOT WAIT!!!


----------



## drsquid

im feeling ick today. tempted ot try to puke but i dont think it would help. agreed to work someone's 6-10pm shift.. on top of my 7:30-5pm, shift... craziness. apparnety im out at work too. it got mentioned to someone yesterday who asked me if it was a secret. i said no, so they sent email to all the partners in the group. yikes. but everyone seems happy for me


----------



## roxane1986

OUCH!!!! i dont know how you do it!! I am sooo tired, DH wanted to go to a fair tonight, I can't I have to go to bed by 8 or so cause I've been yawning in people's face all day! 

For people to know now it's not too bad your almost at your 12 weeks :) YAY lucky you!!


----------



## roxane1986

How is everybody here?

i have my scan tomorrow at 2! Finally but I am so nervous!! Idont feel as tired today and not as hungry!! :S But Idid go to bed at 8h30-9 everynight this weekend but arghh I am so worried!!!


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck Roxane. Try and just relax and enjoy it. I can't believe I just arranged my 20 week scan for 20th sept!!!


----------



## roxane1986

WOW that's amazing!! Are you gonna find out the sex then or keeping it a surprise?


----------



## Lindylou

I want a surprise. Understand people finding out but I want that moment not knowing and would love it to be my hubby to say We have a son or daughter.


----------



## roxane1986

Lindylou said:


> I want a surprise. Understand people finding out but I want that moment not knowing and would love it to be my hubby to say We have a son or daughter.

We think we'll keep it a surprise as well unless we have twins we might change our mind!! not sure yet!! hehe


----------



## drsquid

rox= good luck tomorrow

i want it to be a surprise too.. i need to stop looking soon if i want that to happen though quite honesty if i "swipe" past it i might not notice what it is (unlike the techs). we dont get shown pics of the parts all that often


----------



## wana b a mom

roxane, best of luck tomorrow!!!!

So I went for my annual pap smear. I went to see a new OBGYN because we moved in the fall last year. So this new doctor was so sweet. I gave her all my background with the FS and told her that I couldn't get any pregnancy stuff done before my FS releases me (otherwise insurance won't pay for the tests/scans). She was so sweet, she asked me if I wanted to know or was anxious (or course I said yes) so she did an off the record us. She was able to see 2 sacs!! it was so cool! Now I only have to wait 2 more weeks to see the little ones again! :happydance: I have to records, no pictures but at least I was able to see they were ok. All I can do is keep praying for them to be ok until they get to this world [-o&lt;


----------



## roxane1986

Wow that is amazing!!! Good for you xo


----------



## roxane1986

Hockey!!! Havnt heard from you in a while, everything ok?!

Good luck tomorrow xo


----------



## noasaint

Hi ladies!! So many symptoms going on but it's such good news!! As for gender, we plan on finding out as soon as humanly possible. That means I'll be asking drsquid for her opinion probably. LOL.

Glad you like the new dr Wana, that's awesome.

Had my private scan today. The lady was OK, she's a RN. She had a student in the room which was fine since she warned me ahead of time. DH couldn't make the trip across town so I brought a good friend with me for moral support just in case. Plus, she never got to see the u/s for either of her grandkids so I thought she'd like to see what technology has come to now. 

So here is the little bean...10w3d. We actually saw fingers this time and it was amazing.


Spoiler
https://imageserve.babycenter.com/27/000/131/WwlOEzLuwanV09PzuhvWfUeMdn6WmMnT_lg.jpg


----------



## roxane1986

Very nice scan!!!:)

Ohhhh do I ever feel like s***!!! since 4:30 today ive been having nausea, sweats but coming out the other end :S i didnt eat anything nad so i figure its evening sickness coming out the other end(tmi)!! I tried to eat and not even 5 min later I had to run to the toilet!! Im drinking gingerale!! Dont feel good but if its means my LO is doing good then its all worth it! Did any of you experience this?


----------



## Lindylou

Wannabe- that is so good of them. Great news. X

No saint- great scan

Roxane- good luck. 

Hi to everybody else. 

I had my 16 week midwife check yesterday. It was basically just a chat but she seemed happy with everything. Got my 20week on 20th sept! Cannot believe how fast this has gone. I will be halfway before long.


----------



## hockey24

So much exciting news going on!!

Roxanne - good luck today with your scan! Can't wait to hear how it goes!

Wana - twins? That's amazing!!! 

Noasaint - beautiful scan!!! 

AFM - just growing impatient waiting for my next scan on Monday. I did POAS yesterday just for some reassurance of seeing that positive test again. Not sure it doesn't any good at this point if something is wrong but it sure was nice to see!


----------



## wana b a mom

16 weeks Lindylou!! congrats!!

noasaint, great picture of the little one!!!! you saw the fingers? how sweet is that! congrats!

roxane, good luck today!!!!!!!!!!! I don't really have much MS symptoms yet, so I can't really help much but are you sure it's not something else? if anything, I've had a bit of constipation and I hear that's pretty common... I guess since you'll see the doctor soon you can ask them? :shrug: sorry hun. Good luck today!

hockey, where are you? are you ok? 

drsquid, how is it going?


----------



## roxane1986

Thx all!! I am getting so nervous! Had a dream last night that we saw the baby and hb so i really it comes true!

Hockey, how many dpo were you on ur first, second and third beta? I need reassurance while i wait!

I POAS last night as well the line is still very dark on the cheapie ones!!


----------



## hockey24

My betas were at 14 dpo - 21, 17 dpo - 84, 20 dpo - 323. At 6 weeks plus 1, sac and heart beat at u/s. 

I think you'll be great and when you see that heart beat - all will be wonderful!


----------



## hockey24

What time is your appointment?


----------



## roxane1986

hockey24 said:


> What time is your appointment?

Its at 2!! 1 where u are I think!


----------



## drsquid

ive had horrible headaches for the last 5 days or so. start around noonish and become unbearable mid afternoon. luckily im off the rest of the week. 

rox- cant wait to see pics

noasaint- yay fingers. my boogers were being lazy last time i looked so i just checked out their fingers and counted em etc =)


----------



## roxane1986

I saw a hb!! 150bpm!! So emotional!!

I go back for a scan on the 30 to make sure all is good cause embryo is right on at 7w5d but gestational sac measured about 6w2d :S dr said not to worry this varies alot! Fingers crossed again!!


----------



## wana b a mom

you saw the heartbeat!!!!! amazing!!!!! :happydance: so happy for you roxane!!:hugs:


----------



## drsquid

rox- once i have a crown rump length i dont even comment on sac size. so you get to get a 2nd scan really soon for something that is no big deal... yay =) so really honestly try not to worry cause it really is totally nothing =)


----------



## hockey24

Yeah Roxanne!! Congrats!!! 150 is a very strong heart beat!!


----------



## roxane1986

Here is the picture of my 7w5d scan! As you can see, the gestational sac is a little small! I go back on the 30th to make sure the embryo will be ok! 

Although, I don't think it's the best picture she could of taken! Hopefully we'll get another one next week and everything will be fine! [-o&lt;


----------



## roxane1986

oops, forgot to add the picture!! here it is!
 



Attached Files:







scan.JPG
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hockey24

Looks beautiful to me Roxanne! Congrats!


----------



## wana b a mom

roxane, I'm not sure how to tell if it's too small or not, but the little one looks fine! you must be over the moon! :hugs:


----------



## roxane1986

Thx hockey! :) I finally found some very good stories about smaller gestational sac so I need to stop looking now!! One girl her sac measured 2 weeks behind throughout the whole pregnancy so I will just keep that in mind!! :)

Hockey, do you have a picture of your scan? When is your next scan?


----------



## roxane1986

wana b a mom said:


> roxane, I'm not sure how to tell if it's too small or not, but the little one looks fine! you must be over the moon! :hugs:

I am!! Dh and I were just speechless when we saw the HB!!! Magical moment!! :cloud9:


----------



## wana b a mom

:awww: aww I bet you were! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hockey24

I did not get a picture at my scan or any comments as to measurement or anything. I was only 6 weeks so maybe it was too early. All they did was confirm a sac and see the heartbeat. So I'm looking forward to my next scan on Monday to really find out how things are looking. I'll be 9 weeks then!


----------



## roxane1986

hockey24 said:


> I did not get a picture at my scan or any comments as to measurement or anything. I was only 6 weeks so maybe it was too early. All they did was confirm a sac and see the heartbeat. So I'm looking forward to my next scan on Monday to really find out how things are looking. I'll be 9 weeks then!

Monday!!! Yay!!! I go thursday of next week and ill be 9 weeks as well :)


----------



## noasaint

Congrats hockey and roxane!! Those u/s are just amazing aren't they? I definitely miss the weekly ones at the RE. In between mine now I work myself up into a nervous wreck. I'm so glad both of you got to see your little beans and I'm so happy for both of you to be preggers :)

Decided to stay home from work today. I was feeling pretty yucky most of yesterday and I'm super tired. On Monday I told my boss that I'm expecting. He seemed surprised but said congrats. DH had a good point if I tell them then I might have a better chance of not getting let go since I'm refusing to work 15-20 hours OT like they want. Firing a pregnant woman would be a huge mess considering we are one of the top 5 largest banks in the country.

On Tuesday I also told two work friends, both asked what was going on with me because they know I've been offered other positions at other companies so why wouldn't I leave. So I told them and they were both super excited which made me feel good. Both understood that I have to stay for the benefits but I told them I won't be coming back from maternity leave. They agreed it's a good decision. Next week is the NT testing and I'll be 11w6d so I'll tell my team then. They know something is up because of all the appointments and my irritability lately along with not staying late for OT. Will be nice to get it off my chest. LOL.

For those with OH........question for you. Do you find your OH using not so nice words about the little bean? I know my DH wants this baby but sometimes he calls it alien or little sh^t, words like that. Not in a mean way, I guess he's joking but it's bugging me. He said he's finding it hard to be super excited because it looks like a blob still and I don't look different, he can't feel anything, etc. I'm going to talk to him this weekend about it seriously, I'm just afraid he's picking up my FIL's attitude towards kids which isn't a good one.


----------



## roxane1986

noasaint said:


> Congrats hockey and roxane!! Those u/s are just amazing aren't they? I definitely miss the weekly ones at the RE. In between mine now I work myself up into a nervous wreck. I'm so glad both of you got to see your little beans and I'm so happy for both of you to be preggers :)
> 
> Decided to stay home from work today. I was feeling pretty yucky most of yesterday and I'm super tired. On Monday I told my boss that I'm expecting. He seemed surprised but said congrats. DH had a good point if I tell them then I might have a better chance of not getting let go since I'm refusing to work 15-20 hours OT like they want. Firing a pregnant woman would be a huge mess considering we are one of the top 5 largest banks in the country.
> 
> On Tuesday I also told two work friends, both asked what was going on with me because they know I've been offered other positions at other companies so why wouldn't I leave. So I told them and they were both super excited which made me feel good. Both understood that I have to stay for the benefits but I told them I won't be coming back from maternity leave. They agreed it's a good decision. Next week is the NT testing and I'll be 11w6d so I'll tell my team then. They know something is up because of all the appointments and my irritability lately along with not staying late for OT. Will be nice to get it off my chest. LOL.
> 
> For those with OH........question for you. Do you find your OH using not so nice words about the little bean? I know my DH wants this baby but sometimes he calls it alien or little sh^t, words like that. Not in a mean way, I guess he's joking but it's bugging me. He said he's finding it hard to be super excited because it looks like a blob still and I don't look different, he can't feel anything, etc. I'm going to talk to him this weekend about it seriously, I'm just afraid he's picking up my FIL's attitude towards kids which isn't a good one.


It's nice to stay home from work!! I took the day off yesterday for my u/s, felt nice to sleep in, even though I dont really sleep in cause I have to get up cause of hunger pains lol

I havnt' told work yet because I work for the government and it's all contract here, but I could possibly get a permanent position soon so I don't want this to affect that. I'll wait as long as I can! Even 4 months if I can..

DH doesnt really say anything, he touched my belly maybe 3 times since but he keeps calling me at work to know how I'm feeling! If it bugs then Im sure if you tell him he will understand ;) I just call mine the lil baby! lol not so original but just saw the hb yesterday so it is still new and like a dream! :cloud9:


----------



## wana b a mom

today I'm officially starting my MS... I have been feeling sort of queasy since Friday but this morning I couldn't help it and got sick. I've been feeling yucky all day and don't feel like eating anything (just pasta!). I am lucky that I work from home, but I do some traveling for work... when I tell my boss I don't know what he'll say. I'll tell them when I'm past my 12 weeks.

noasaint, I am sorry DH is hurting your feelings. Guys can be so weird!:grr: I think for them it doesn't become real until they are able to hold the baby in their arms. For us is different because we carry the babies from this early stage, and go through hormonal and physical changes. My DH I think has a bit more experience as he already has 2 girls from his first marriage. He calls the babies: "the boys" (I just hope there is at least 1 boy in there! lol) and he talks to them, well, not really talk, he gets near my belly and yells: "HELLOOOOO, HELLOOOOOOOO.... it's dad!" pretty cute actually. When I told him about the off the record scan he just asked me: "are you happy" I wanted to smack him in the head... duh! of course I was happy! he also asked me: "can they tell the sex" :haha: I'm only 6 weeks and he wants to know the sex! :dohh:
Talk to DH and let him know how you are feeling, I am sure he'll understand!


----------



## drsquid

EVERYONE asks about the sex.


----------



## roxane1986

wana b a mom said:


> today I'm officially starting my MS... I have been feeling sort of queasy since Friday but this morning I couldn't help it and got sick. I've been feeling yucky all day and don't feel like eating anything (just pasta!). I am lucky that I work from home, but I do some traveling for work... when I tell my boss I don't know what he'll say. I'll tell them when I'm past my 12 weeks.
> 
> noasaint, I am sorry DH is hurting your feelings. Guys can be so weird!:grr: I think for them it doesn't become real until they are able to hold the baby in their arms. For us is different because we carry the babies from this early stage, and go through hormonal and physical changes. My DH I think has a bit more experience as he already has 2 girls from his first marriage. He calls the babies: "the boys" (I just hope there is at least 1 boy in there! lol) and he talks to them, well, not really talk, he gets near my belly and yells: "HELLOOOOO, HELLOOOOOOOO.... it's dad!" pretty cute actually. When I told him about the off the record scan he just asked me: "are you happy" I wanted to smack him in the head... duh! of course I was happy! he also asked me: "can they tell the sex" :haha: I'm only 6 weeks and he wants to know the sex! :dohh:
> Talk to DH and let him know how you are feeling, I am sure he'll understand!

Hope you feel better!! But I'm sure it's all worth it!! I heard that when you have ms it means the baby is doing very well!! :) If you don't have it doesnt mean he's not doing well but if you have it then it eases your mind hehe


----------



## wana b a mom

that's what I keep telling myself! :haha: and remember that your stomach was upset a few days ago? OMG, mine got upset yesterday night! I have nausea :sick: and feel funny in my stomach but I've got the runs instead :loo:... I don't know if it was all the pasta I was eating lol oh boy! I just hope everything is ok in there [-o&lt;


----------



## roxane1986

wana b a mom said:


> that's what I keep telling myself! :haha: and remember that your stomach was upset a few days ago? OMG, mine got upset yesterday night! I have nausea :sick: and feel funny in my stomach but I've got the runs instead :loo:... I don't know if it was all the pasta I was eating lol oh boy! I just hope everything is ok in there [-o&lt;

oh yeh don't worry, I got it Monday and Tuesday I saw my Lil baby with the HB!! I think it might be because we are sooo constipated that at one point it has to come out so we get the runs for a day! It sucks at the moment when you get it but atleast you know your not full of s*** after lol!

I got the runs and nausea Monday and now nothing.. I didnt go to the bathroom since :wacko: Gotta start eating prunes again :sick: burkk


----------



## wana b a mom

I hope you feel better soon!
yes, I was a bit constipated since the weekend so I also thought maybe "it all had to come out" :haha: I just don't want to dehydrate myself... I'm going to go get some gatorade in a bit. Oh boy those cramps at 5:00 am scared me though!


----------



## roxane1986

wana b a mom said:


> I hope you feel better soon!
> yes, I was a bit constipated since the weekend so I also thought maybe "it all had to come out" :haha: I just don't want to dehydrate myself... I'm going to go get some gatorade in a bit. Oh boy those cramps at 5:00 am scared me though!

Yeh I know, they are pretty intense cramps!! Atleast you were at home.. I was at work, ready to leave the first time and second time I was doing the groceries ready to pay, oh god did I ever drive home fast :wacko:
Then the whole night I was hungry but didnt feel well to eat.. so didnt eat much but then the appetite came right up the next day! 

Yesterday I had two lunch and two dinners :wacko: I'm telling you, I can't seem to get my stomach full.. I eat, and 15 min later or so, it feels like I didnt eat in days!! In the morning it's not as much as before anymore.. but when I get hungry, it's a never ending thing until I go to bed! I am not a very big person, I weight 115-120lbs, but I want to feed the baby but I don;t want to get fat lol.. I suppose if it's hunger pains, it means I need to eat and it is not extra food that I don't need?!


----------



## wana b a mom

I feel like that sometimes, I eat and then a few hours later I'm hungry again. Then I can have stages of not wanting anything to eat (I feel nauseous). Now, I also get cramps in my upper stomach, but before I get the runs is in my lower tummy... oh boy. Actually (knock on wood) after getting sick this morning I have not gotten sick again. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## roxane1986

Hope you didn't get sick again! 

I've been so bad at work these past few days, I dont feel like working at all and I go on google and google just about anything.. I try to avoid anything negative since I saw the hb! Thank god I'm going on vacation for a few days next week! 

So anyways, I was googling and I think I'm having a BOY lol But really I dont know cause sometimes it says a girl haha! 
But anyways they say if you get constant hunger pains, its a boy
If you get a hair line on your belly, it's a boy (I know, ewww, I'm blond and I now have a darker hair line on my belly! I'm thinking of waxing it, never had that before, I noticed this last weekend!)
But theres the myth saying if the HB is above 140, its a girl! So yeh I don't really know but thought it was fun!! haha!! 
I can't wait to know but really, i don't know why because I really don't care if its a girl or a boy! 
do you girls have weird symptoms like my hair line? llol


----------



## Lindylou

Roxane- lovely scan. It is there with a little hb. You must be thrilled. 

Hokey- such a relief hearing that hb!

Nosaint- I would speak to him. There are ways to joke but if it is upsetting the tone he uses you must say.

Hugs to all. Think I felt a flutter today.... could be indegestion though :)


----------



## drsquid

im being all paranoid now that i canceled my nuchal scan (doing amnio instead). on my lateral view of baby b the back of the neck looks thick.. sigh


----------



## roxane1986

It's just because we compare them that we see that I think, if he would of been alone, we would of said this is a perfect scan! I have no idea?! But what did DR say? Why did you cancel your test? Isnt amnio the test where theres a risk of miscarriage? When you do the test atleast you get an idea of chances of the baby having down syndrome, trisomy 18 or tube defects!! Can't you reschedule your test? If amnio is the one where theres a chance of miscarriage, I would definitly try to do the test first?! Keep us posted!! But stay positive!! Try not to worry! xo


----------



## roxane1986

Go check on google the 12 week scan images... You'll see he's perfectly normal!!! I think he's just the bigger one!! Theres always one bigger then the other!! You'll be fine!!!


----------



## roxane1986

Hockey, did you order a doppler? If so, which one? Im thinking of getting one, but I want the best one, I want to be able to hear the hb as soon as possible!


----------



## drsquid

There was no way I wasn't doing amnio. So there wasn't much point in doing less sensative tests first. Yes there is a 1 in 300 or so risk of miscarriage but @sensative [email protected] I'd terminate if the chromosomes are abnormal @sensative [email protected] They are the exact same size :) heh I just like to worry. :) b is the "lazier" one too


----------



## roxane1986

Well there ya go!! I'm sure all is fine!! :)


----------



## hockey24

roxane1986 said:


> Hockey, did you order a doppler? If so, which one? Im thinking of getting one, but I want the best one, I want to be able to hear the hb as soon as possible!

I'm going to order after my scan on Monday. The one someone recommended to me was $50 ans said it worked after 9 weeks. I'll see if I can find the name.


----------



## roxane1986

What time is your scan on Monday? Can't wait to finally see your lil baby!! :)

Have a good weeekend everyone!! xo


----------



## wana b a mom

Today I haven't felt too sick anymore. A bit queasy from time to tie but nothing like yesterday or the day before (thank God!). 

Good luck Monday Hockey!!

I'm counting the days for my scan: September 4th... 10 more days (I'm not counting Sept 4th :haha:) It can't come quickly enough!!


----------



## roxane1986

Hi Ladies,

hope you all had a nice weekend?!

Good luck today Hockey!! Can't wait to see a picture!!

Me, since Friday, other then being tired, my symptoms are pretty small!! I am soo worried!! I used to have a hard time having my stomach full and now, I dunno it's not the same anymore!! I'm scared! I want to stay positive, but arghh I keep thinking the worst!!! Any of you, had hunger pains and now not as much?! It did that before my last scan, I was worried cause my symptoms were pretty much gone but only for a day or 2.. now it's 3 days! :(


----------



## wana b a mom

roxane, I am feeling the same thing as you!!! yesterday and today I have no MS so I am very worried... I also keep thinking the worst can happen... I know it sounds silly but I worry so much. Maybe it's normal that certain symptoms come and go, it should depend for every woman/every pregnancy. We should try to stay positive. I have one more week (and 1 day) to go for my scan. I wish it was sooner!

good luck today hockey!! :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Thanks ladies!!

I think its pretty normal for symptoms to come and go. I felt pretty normal all weekend without any extreme hunger pains or queazy stomach then boom show up for work today and they re-roofed the building. The smell of the tar hit me so hard and instantly put my stomach on edge. But no one else at work is effected quite the same. 

I can't wait for my scan this afternoon so I can go out and buy that doppler! Just need confirmation that all is still good before making the purchase.


----------



## roxane1986

hehe same for me, it came back now that I have mentionned it.. I think maybe it's cause on the weekends all I do is eat so I can't really get a chance to get hungry haha!! 

What time is your scan today?? :)


----------



## hockey24

Not until 3:00. 
I'm going to be a nervous wreck all day until I see that scan with everything still being ok. 

Roxanne - glad your feeling some symptoms again. I find I'm so busy on the weekends that I don't have as many. when I'm back to work and more sedentary - I feel more.


----------



## roxane1986

ok, so that means 4:00 for me? It's now 9:53 here?!

Yeh I think that's what it is.. cause it's always on the weekends that symptoms change! LETS BE POSITIVE!!! :)


----------



## wana b a mom

can't wait for the scan hockey! :hugs: we'll be thinking about you!!


----------



## hockey24

Wana - how far along are you now? Without a tickler I just can't compute it.


----------



## wana b a mom

7 weeks as of this past Saturday
Yes, I know about the ticker.... I think I'm going to wait for next week's scan before I put one up...


----------



## roxane1986

Updates??? Hope all is ok!! Thinking of you hockey!! xo


----------



## hockey24

I'm hesitant to post here because I don't want to scare anyone. 

My u/s revealed no heart beat today. Looks as though the baby stopped growing 3 days ago. I'm still in shock. Everything was still great until 3 days ago. 

Now we have to determine how we want to proceed.


----------



## roxane1986

Omg im soo sorry!! Nothing I will say will help!! Life is just unfair!!


----------



## noasaint

Hockey, words can't express how truly sorry I am to hear this. ((Hugs))


----------



## drsquid

Hockey- Im so so sorry


----------



## Lindylou

Oh hockey I am so so sorry. I know how you are feeling and the girls are correct, nothing can ease your pain. Sending you and your partner love and strength. Xxxx


----------



## wana b a mom

:cry::cry::cry::cry: hockey, I am heartbroken for you... 
all I can say is that I pray that you find the answers you need and move on to future treatments. My prayers are with you and DH. :cry::cry:
:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## wana b a mom

thinking about you hockey....
big hugs!!! :hug:


----------



## wana b a mom

hockey: :hugs: for you hun.

drsquid, how is it going? any scans lately?

roxane: good luck tomorrow!!! at what time is your scan?

noasaint: are you going for a 12 week check up?

lidylou: happy 17 weeks! how are you doing?

I'm waiting for next week's us; very nervous. I've had MS going and coming, not too bad most of the times. I just cannot get a good night sleep anymore, besides getting up to pee I'm just very restless and hot or cold, I toss and turn... it's driving me crazy!


----------



## roxane1986

Thx!! I go at 11 tomorrow morning! Im very nervous but cannot wait!

Hockey , sending you lots of strenght to you and your partner! xo


----------



## noasaint

Hi Wana. I'm in the same boat with the lack of sleep. No problem getting to sleep but I toss all night, usually up at 4:30 and can't get back to sleep. Everyone keeps telling me how tired I look. :coffee: Good luck next week, I'm sure everything will be fine. 

Yes, I did have my 12 weeks checkup today actually which included NT testing. U/S looked good, HB was good and it actually looks human now with a nose and very wiggly. They took 5 tubes of blood! I go back in 4 weeks for an early glucose test. Dr agreed to fill out FMLA paperwork for me so I could take time off for appnts but she said I don't qualify for a leave of absence just yet. Guess I'll have to tough it out in the stupid place I call work.


----------



## wana b a mom

noasaint said:


> Hi Wana. I'm in the same boat with the lack of sleep. No problem getting to sleep but I toss all night, usually up at 4:30 and can't get back to sleep. Everyone keeps telling me how tired I look. :coffee: Good luck next week, I'm sure everything will be fine.
> 
> Yes, I did have my 12 weeks checkup today actually which included NT testing. U/S looked good, HB was good and it actually looks human now with a nose and very wiggly. They took 5 tubes of blood! I go back in 4 weeks for an early glucose test. Dr agreed to fill out FMLA paperwork for me so I could take time off for appnts but she said I don't qualify for a leave of absence just yet. Guess I'll have to tough it out in the stupid place I call work.

that's great! did you get a picture? I'm sure it was exciting!! :thumbup:
what do you do for work?


----------



## wana b a mom

roxane, keep us posted! we'll be thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Roxane - hope you are ok?

Hockey- xxxx

No saint- great news. I got my nt results very quickly. 

Wannabe- hope you are ok. Xx


----------



## wana b a mom

Lindylou said:


> Roxane - hope you are ok?
> 
> Hockey- xxxx
> 
> No saint- great news. I got my nt results very quickly.
> 
> Wannabe- hope you are ok. Xx

:hi:

I'm ok, I'm waiting for Tuesday to come so I can go to my us appointment... I'm pretty nervous but ok

how are you doing?


----------



## roxane1986

Baby's hb is now at 171 bpm and we saw some wiggle so cute!! I will post pictures soon! Waiting to see the dr now!


----------



## wana b a mom

:happydance: yey !!!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

pictures please!!!


----------



## noasaint

wana b a mom said:


> noasaint said:
> 
> 
> Hi Wana. I'm in the same boat with the lack of sleep. No problem getting to sleep but I toss all night, usually up at 4:30 and can't get back to sleep. Everyone keeps telling me how tired I look. :coffee: Good luck next week, I'm sure everything will be fine.
> 
> Yes, I did have my 12 weeks checkup today actually which included NT testing. U/S looked good, HB was good and it actually looks human now with a nose and very wiggly. They took 5 tubes of blood! I go back in 4 weeks for an early glucose test. Dr agreed to fill out FMLA paperwork for me so I could take time off for appnts but she said I don't qualify for a leave of absence just yet. Guess I'll have to tough it out in the stupid place I call work.
> 
> that's great! did you get a picture? I'm sure it was exciting!! :thumbup:
> what do you do for work?Click to expand...


I did get pics, will be changing my profile pic later to one of them.

I'm in mortgages at a very big bank. They were not thrilled today when I told them I will not work over time anymore. 

MS started this morning, lucky me. 

So happy for you roxane!!! I love when you can see them wiggle.


----------



## roxane1986

So finally, here is pictures of my lil angle at 9 weeks! Heads down I know, it's kinda wierd, but dr said it is totally fine, so ok!! lol

I'm ordering my doppler today, can't wait to get it!!!! :)

Wana, it's your scan today! YAY!!! Can't wait to see pictures!! GL xo
 



Attached Files:







scan9-2.JPG
File size: 38 KB
Views: 3









scan9.JPG
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wana b a mom

OMG Roxane, that is soooooo cute!!!! he looks so comfy in there! how are you feeling?

I just came back from my scan, it is confirmed, we are having twins!! :happydance: strong hb: 168 and 166. I'm so happy and relieved! I have to go back to see the doctor at 9:30 am. I'll get my pictures then.


----------



## roxane1986

ohhh!!! YAYY!!!! How exciting twins!! And very good HB!!! Soooo happy for you hun!! xoxo Can't wait to see the pictures!! :)

I am feeling not too bad, I don't mind the symptoms so that's why hehe!! I have a little bit more nausea now, Saturday Iwas eating breakfast and all of a sudden, I had to run to the bathroom, tied my hair and everything, thought I was gonna be sick, but it went away!! I havnt been sick once, but have some nausea alot after I eat or before, it's wierd! Last night, I didnt sleep too good, I had massive heartburns!! Still very tired and that's about it! Oh and still always hungry! 

You?


----------



## wana b a mom

omg, on Saturday after I ate breakfast I got so sick... it was so bad I had to stay in bed all day. I felt horrible. I also had a really bad headache since Friday, but when i got sick on Saturday it even got worse... I couldn't hold anything down... I was able to eat a little bread around 5:00 pm. Then on Sunday I was feeling so much better, just the usual nausea but nothing bad... so strange. Amazing how as bad as I feel I keep telling DH: don't worry, I don't care if I'm sick, as long as the little ones are ok... I'm the same as you, I really don't mind.
Have to run to see the doctor, I will update later! :hugs:


----------



## hockey24

TWINS? Holy cow!!! I wondered with those fantastic beta numbers if you had more than one bun in the oven. Congrats!! :yipee:


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks!!:flower:


----------



## wana b a mom

girls, has any of you noticed brownish/sort of pinkish spotting after an ultra sound? I'm kind of worried :(


----------



## roxane1986

dont' worry.. did they do an internal u/s? Cause I've read that you could have some spotting after intercourse, so maybe its the same for internal u/s!! If you worry, ask your dr.. but hun, you saw your babies this morning and they were fine, if there was something wrong the bleeding wouldnt start right away!! :hugs:


----------



## roxane1986

Do you have pictures??? :)


----------



## wana b a mom

yes, it was an internal us, it is not a whole lot of spotting, I just noticed when I wiped off after going to pee... I was reading on the internet and they say spotting is normal, so as long as it's not a lot and/or blood, I'll try to stay calm :)
yes, they gave me pictures, but I really think they aren't great, so I don't even know if it's worth to post them... I'll try to scan them in a bit.
I have my OBGYN appointment next Tuesday! maybe I'll get another us and maybe a better picture ;)


----------



## roxane1986

Yes, try to stay calm, spotting is fine and even bleeding!! My best friend actually had alloooottt of bleeding during her pregnancy until I think 3-4 months and she has her baby boy now so it's ok! But I know how you feel, it's so hard not to worry! 

I wanna see the pictures!! PLEASE!!! :) I'm sure it's fine, your still early so it's normal to not see much!! ;)


----------



## Lindylou

Yay Roxane for head standing wriggler!! Xx

Wannabe- fabulous little twins! Xx

How are you doing hockey? Xxx


----------



## drsquid

anything that bumps or touches the cervix may cause some spotting. ie sex, us etc. nothing to worry about.. 

wana congrats on the twins

rox- b seems to always be head down and a up.. who knows.


----------



## wana b a mom

dr squid, I just watched your video! OMG that's amazing!!!!! do you feel them moving yet? (I know it's still early but they move so much I would think that maybe you do)


----------



## roxane1986

video??? Where?? I wanna see??


----------



## wana b a mom

click on the spoiler and go to the last picture, it's a video! :)


----------



## roxane1986

Thx.. but it doesnt let me, I'm at work!! :(


----------



## wana b a mom

oh, yeah, that makes sense.... how are you doing?


----------



## roxane1986

I'm doing pretty good, still starving so thats always a good sign, if I don't eat, I feel nauseous and even when I do, sometimes after I feel nauseous but its really not that bad! I ordered my doppler yesterday, hope I'll get it before the end of the week!! :) 

You?


----------



## wana b a mom

I have my days. Sometimes I have nausea all day non-stop. I've only felt really sick a couple of times, where I had to throw up everything I had in my stomach... most of the times it's just nausea. Headache is gone now thank God, and as of this moment I am feeling ok (no nausea or anything). Knock on wood though!!

where did you get the doppler from? how exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## roxane1986

I ordered it from fetaldoppler.net with shipping cause I'm in Canada it was 73 something so thats not too bad!! :) Hope ill get to hear the baby's hb fast, I looked on utube for tutorial so I should be fine!! hehe


----------



## roxane1986

Hey I wanna see a picture of your lil nuggets!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

oh cool, thanks for the link! I saved it so I can order one later.

yes, the picture :dohh: I forgot. Let me scan it. Like I said it's not the greatest picture (you mostly see just the sacs) but I'll upload it anyway :thumbup:


----------



## roxane1986

no worries, sometimes the techs are not soo good at it :S
But we know you have two and they have good hb! :)


----------



## roxane1986

what were the hb btw? Did you mention it?


----------



## wana b a mom

here you go


----------



## roxane1986

well thats a nice scan, you were still early, very nice gestational sac and you can see babies and yolk sac!! :)


----------



## wana b a mom

you could see a lot better while she was doing the scan, and their little HB... so cute!


----------



## roxane1986

yeh I know, it's always better in when your there :)

Did she tell you the heartbeat per minute? I wanna guess girl(s) or boy(s) :)


----------



## Lindylou

Wannabe- scan is so cute. It is amazing in a few weeks those little beans will be jelly babies with little arms and legs!


----------



## drsquid

Thanks for the comment on the video. Nope I can't feel them. When I scan if I poke at my belly they move so it is weird thinking that when I'm poking at my bump the boogers are wiggling. Nice pic btw. They did a good job of get both babies on there. It is amazing how fast they change at that size.


----------



## wana b a mom

the HB was 168 and 166. Some ladies have guessed they are girls but if I don't deliver at least 1 boy DH will be having a fit! (he already has 2 girls from his first marriage) :haha:


----------



## hockey24

Beautiful scan Wana!! I hope you get one of each!! :oneofeach:


----------



## roxane1986

wana b a mom said:


> the HB was 168 and 166. Some ladies have guessed they are girls but if I don't deliver at least 1 boy DH will be having a fit! (he already has 2 girls from his first marriage) :haha:

Yes, alot of people say we are having a girl because of the hb.. it was at 150 and then 171.. We really don't care at all what we have!! :)

Would be nice to get a boy and a girl though!


----------



## wana b a mom

so what's your guess?

one of each would be perfect! I would be happy either way, but I know DH would be very happy if at least one baby is a boy. He talks to them and calls them "the boys" like: "how are the boys doing?" "give the boys a hug"... too cute but I don't want him to be disappointed later. I know he'll be happy also with girls but he really wants a boy, you know?


----------



## roxane1986

I really dont know, we can't really rely on the hb because its just odds, they took the average and most girls had hb over 140 and most boys had hb under 140 so I dunno... But for some reason I always saw myself with a boy!! No idea why! I would love a little princess!! hehe! But I would also love to go to saturday and sunday morning hockey games with my boy hehe!!


----------



## wana b a mom

I know what you mean. I always wanted a boy also... I love little girls, but I think boys are easier somehow (as they grow older). But like I said, either way I would be more than happy! I just want them to be healthy and strong (sounds cliche but after long time TTC is the only thing I really pray for every day)

happy 10 weeks btw! :hugs:


----------



## roxane1986

Yes, and I get very insulted when I hear people say, oh I better have a girl or if I dont get my boy Ill be soo mad!! Seriously, look around, soooo many peolpe struggle with infertility, just take what you have, you are so lucky.. I had a friend who said, I better have a girl or I'll be so pissed, I snapped on her!! and she knew I struggled to have kids, this was a year ago! 

I want the baby healthy and strong like you said, I don't care about anything else.. I hope my baby doesnt have down syndrome or any other health issues but if he or she does, well I'll still love him/her more then anything! That's why we decided not to do the nuchal scan! But now, I'm kinda pissed I said no because I think I wont get another scan until like 18 weeks or so!


----------



## wana b a mom

really not until 18 weeks? that's like 2 months!! OMG....... well, at least you'll be getting the doppler soon right?


----------



## roxane1986

oh and my cousine who is 24 yrs old, is expecting her 3rd child in the next 2 weeks told me this weekend that if she would have a child with down syndrome, she would have a hard time going out with her kid and blablabla like if she was ashamed of her kid!! I was like WHAT?? ok, now your being stupid!! I already know that I couldnt possibly be imberassed of my child.. like honestly.. arghhhh people get me sooo mad!! It would be your child just like your other ones!!! MY GOD!! I told DH that it is too easy for her to get pregnant, first one, she was on the pill, second one, ok she actually was ttc and it took her 8 months and second one she was on the nuvaring(contraceptive), told my sister it should be people who think like that who gets kids with down syndrome so they can realise that they are just as cute, the nicest kids, the happiest kids, etc.. my sister said not to wish that to anyone! well thats not what I meant but anyways!! 
A little bit of venting here!! sorry haha


----------



## roxane1986

yeh thank god for dopplers.. but called my fertility clinic today they will call me back because they say oct 18 is way too far for my first obgyn appointment, which i will be 16 weeks, so they might refer me to another one if they can't take me sooner. So we'll see!


----------



## wana b a mom

you are totally right Roxane. I think every kid is precious no matter what, and if they are your babies you will love them no matter what. 
Some people are just not as appreciative of what they have because they haven't struggled at all to get it. I think that goes with having kids and it goes with everything in life. We must all count our blessings and appreciate what we are given. 
That reminds me, I've heard people who have kids who suffer down syndrome say that these kids have taught them so much in life and that actually they have been a blessing for them. 
We also have to remember: God doesn't give us something we cannot handle and... what doesn't kill us makes us stronger (and better).


----------



## roxane1986

Very true!! :)

Have you decided if youll do the nuchal scan?


----------



## wana b a mom

I think we'll do, I think DH wants to have it done


----------



## roxane1986

Well thats ok, if theres anything you'll be prepared.. 

but if there is anything, will you keep them?


----------



## wana b a mom

yes, I don't see why not. I don't think DH thinks otherwise. We know it'll be challenging though...


----------



## roxane1986

Yes, but I dont think both babies would have it though! And when they are babies I think it's the same thing as if they didnt have it.. it's when they grow up, you notice they have a delay!


----------



## drsquid

well except many downs babies have multiple additional medical problems, heart defects, motor delays, feeding difficulty etc. it isnt just mental development

afm- im hoping for two girls or one of each. dad keeps dreaming it is two boys. havent scanned since last weds.. starting to feel like ive made it all up (except for the headaches)


----------



## roxane1986

What do you mean, made it all up? Your 14 weeks 2 days pregnant, you are very pregnant! lol

AFM, oh do I ever feel nauseous today! MS started at 9 weeks for me.. but its ok its very reassuring while I dont get to see the baby or hear the hb! But I'm at work, I always have to be eatnig something because if not, my stomach feels empty right away so I feel nauseous!!! I have gained 5-6 pounds already i think! I was 118-120 before last night I weight myself, I was 125!!! WOW!!! lol And it wont stop there because I have to eat like a pig ALL the time!! I eat healthy atleast! Except when I get those desert cravings which I never use to have, NEVER, now I always want desert but ofcourse I control myself but not all the time.. oops!


----------



## roxane1986

wana, 9 weeks tomorrow!! YIPPI!!! 

How are you feeling today?


----------



## wana b a mom

I wonder when I'm going to start having cravings... I don't have cravings for anything! everything makes me queasy :( yesterday and today have been good though, I think it's because I manage to eat a good lunch, that seems to stop the afternoon MS. I do feel like the food just melts in my stomach though as I would get hungry in about 3 hours (not really hungry but I feel my stomach is empty and I have to feed it again :haha:)

I won't say how much I weighed originally :blush: but I've "only" gained 2 - 3 lb (I'm 5'10" so in proportion is not much); however, as of yesterday, my pants feel very tight and it is very hard to close them.... so I think I have to get me some maternity pants pretty soon....


----------



## roxane1986

Yes, I have 2 pairs of maternity pants.. wearing one pair right now and I love them!! :)


----------



## drsquid

heh rox you know what i mean... i dont feel anything etc. boobs are huge though. checked on the boogers today and they are wiggling away so... yay. i tried putting on a gym shirt that has a built in bra... forget it, boobs everywhere. oh and no headache today... yay


----------



## roxane1986

My boobies did not get bigger yet :( I want bigger boobage!! I do have a baby bump that I wont be able to hide from work much longer :S


----------



## drsquid

ill trade ya. mine are immense. i think if you started out with boobs they grow fast, others have to wait for visits from the boob fairy. bumpwise.. it is more obvious in clothes but only because everyone knows im pregnant and my stomach was reasonably flat before. otherwise i just look like a got a bit porky in the middle (and lost my waist)


----------



## roxane1986

Yah same here, had a flat stomach and 32B boobs now belly but not more bbs so when people dont know it just looks like ive gained weight or a beer belly lol


----------



## roxane1986

Dh called doppler is in yayyyy ill try it and keep yous posted!!! Hope i hear the hb!!!


----------



## roxane1986

Yay finally found the hb!!! 167!!! I didnt know what to look for at the beginning it was so hard didnt know what i was hearing but ended finding the hb right in the middle on top of bikini line!:)


----------



## noasaint

You all are cracking me up with the boob chat. I had a breast reduction 5 years ago and I worry about mine growing again. Lol. Bought my first maternity pants today and a tshirt that says expecting.

Awesome roxane!!!!! How long did it take you to find it? I still can't and its driving me nuts


----------



## roxane1986

The first time it took us 15-20 min but all i could hear was mine then right right wear the bikini line is in the middle, there it was at 167 then 170 later that night :) but i have a hard time getting it to register on the doppler but i hear it atleast thats all i need!!:) this morning i had a really hard time finding it, i was starting to freak out then oh there it was but i could of easily missed it, it wasnt loud so it depends how the baby is positioned!! Good luck finding it! Try with full bladder, on your back with frog legs feet touching!!;)


----------



## roxane1986

I was getting addicted to that doppler so DH asked me to wait until Wednesday night before I use it again!!! Oh god!! it's going to be a long week!


----------



## wana b a mom

aww that must be so cool roxane!! but I would also be listening to it all day long and worrying when I don't hear anything :haha:
This weekend I had to buy one of those stretchy bands to wear on top of your real jeans/pants but without buttoning up... i still can button them up but they feel very uncomfortable so having this band really helps :haha:
My normal cup size is C/D and it doesn't seem to have changed yet, just by belly ;)

Doctor's appointment tomorrow (OBGYN).. getting nervous again! :wacko:


----------



## roxane1986

Everything will be ok!! :) xo


----------



## drsquid

rox- you should limit the amount you doppler. i know im a hypocrite but... doppler has been shown to cause heating and should be used only in limited amounts. 

wan- good luck at the ob. my next appt is friday


----------



## roxane1986

oh really, thx drsquid, I tried to search everywhere and nowhere was saying it could cause danger! :S


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you girls! I am getting anxious to see the little beans and make sure everything is ok. I know you guys can relate...


----------



## noasaint

*Roxane*, thank you for the tip!!! The "frog" pose worked and I finally found the heartbeat tonight. The doppler wouldnt pick up the bpm but it was definitely there. Made me so relieved as Sat. night I had a ton of cramping all through the night that freaked me out a little. I guess it's just my poor uterus stretching out for the little booger.

*Drsquid*, I just love your u/s pics!!!

Good luck at the OB *Wana* :)


----------



## drsquid

noasaint- i had lots of "growth spurts" from the boogers where id get crampy. kinda felt that the last 2 days as well. 

funny got a forwarded email from my dad from birthcenter or some such thing (he entered all kinds of sweepstakes) anyway it says congrats on 16 weeks... umm im 15 weeks tomorrow. i dunno what dates he put in. told him that and he wrote back... ok so they are large peaches instead of small avocados =) my dad is cute


----------



## roxane1986

noasaint, glad I could help!! :) Yay you found the hb!! :)

wana, how was the appointment at the ob?

drsquid, that is very cute of your dad!! :)

hope everybody is doing good!! I'm 11 weeks tomorrow, almost 12 weeks!! wow!! :)
I finally have my obgyn appointment Sept 24th and I might change my mind about doing the NT scan because if I don't, then I dont have an u/s until the gender scan! WHOA!!! So if he can't give me an u/s just because, then I'll do the test!


----------



## wana b a mom

roxane, I was thinking about the same thing (the test and the us). I may just do it to get an ultrasound :haha:

thank you girls, the appointment went well. I didn't really talk to the doctor (except for like 2 minutes) but the nurse was very good. They took blood samples and then they did an ultrasound, of course the nurse apologized in advance that she was no expert and that we may not see much but we did get to see the little ones moving their little legs and feet, so cute!! she took a few pictures but they are worse than my first pictures (she couldn't figure out the print button) but that's ok, I saw they are ok and that made me feel better.

Now I have to look for a new OBGYN as DH and I are moving to FL at the end of the month! (just when I turn 12 weeks)... so I asked my brother who lives there to ask his mom friends if they could refer me to someone. 

Oh, one more thing, I think MS has passed for me. I do get mild nausea here and there but nothing major. I think changing my prenatal and also the time I took them helped a lot... 

I hope everyone is doing well!! :hugs:


----------



## roxane1986

Glad you got to see the lil ones moving that's always the cutest thing to see!! :)


----------



## noasaint

Glad you saw the little ones Wana!! Where in FL are you moving? I live in FL and might be able to help with recs too if you'd like.

Today I contacted the ergonomics dept at work to get a better chair. My back is always stiff and sore and worse since pregnancy. The stupid woman forwarded my email to my manager that had personal medical info in it. I'm livid. She was apologetic but I'm having enough issues at work, don't need fuel added to the fire.


----------



## roxane1986

Omg!!! And did your manager know yet? That is confidential things! Wow so sorry about that!


----------



## wana b a mom

wow, I would have been so mad too!! why do some people just don't think before doing something.... geee

We are moving around Fort Lauderdale (we are looking at homes in Parkland or Coral Springs, even Pembroke Pines), where do you live?

Roxane, happy 11 weeks!!! :happydance:


----------



## noasaint

My boss does know I am pregnant but its none of his business that its causing back problems. My job is getting worse daily, it is so frustrating.

I live in the Tampa/Clearwater area Wana. If I hear of a good OB from anyone down there I will let you know.

Seems my OB referred me to a perinatologist and they already called for an appnt. My bro died of a genetic heart condition so around 20 weeks we will check the babys heart. I'm only 14 weeks now though so it seems early for an appnt.


----------



## wana b a mom

sorry that you are frustrated at work :( 
My back started hurting two days ago too, lower back. It hurts to sit for too long and sometimes it hurts to walk (but I'm only 10 weeks!) could this be because of the progesterone?


----------



## roxane1986

I have lower back pain as well! I think its from everything stretching!


----------



## wana b a mom

when did you start having the pain?


----------



## wana b a mom

so since we are moving in 2 weeks and we won't be around when I'll be on my second trimester, DH thinks we should tell his family tomorrow at a family reunion. Both of his DD cannot come so I don't know if they should all know before his DDs find out first... but since we don't have much time he thinks it could be nice to tell them... I'm nervous... my side of the family knows becasue I am very close to them and they knew we were trying and doing IVF also... but his family has no clue. Also, I'll be only 10 weeks... seems kind of early :wacko:
what do you all think?


----------



## roxane1986

Lower back pain for me started from the beginning, kinda like when I had my periodes!

I dont think its too early! Everything is going good! We werent gonna tell anybody until 12 weeks other then our parents and sisters, we told them not to tell anybody but they told EVERYBODY!! I was so mad at first but then im like oh well! 
Good luck with that!


----------



## Lindylou

Hi ladies- glad to see you are all doing well! I have been on holiday for 10 days. Can't believe everybody is getting up to 12 weeks. It is flying. Hope you are all ok. Xx


----------



## drsquid

once you see a heartbeat your odds are really good. sure it happens but.. there is no magic line at 12 weeks. i told earlier and outed myself on fb at 10.5


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you guys!! we'll see if what we decide. I'll tell you how it went (i'm kind of worried only to see DH's Youngest DD's reaction, as she had told my SIL that she thought her dad shouldn't have any more kids. She's 18 btw... ) she won't be there today but now her sister will go, so that's everyone minus the youngest dd... Wish mw luck!


----------



## wana b a mom

Well, we told his family at last. First we told my oldest step daughter and then the rest of the family. The youngest step daughter didn't come to the family reunion. Anyway, everyone was very excited for us and gave us hugs, kisses and lots of congratulations. When we told his daughter she just kept saying "Oh my god, I can't believe it... wow" and that's all. Not excitement or hugs or congratulations. NADA at the end she just gave her dad a tap on the shoulder saying "you are starting all over again!" sounding more like a nasty remark rather than a nice comment. He was pretty disappointed. He though she would be able to take it much better as she is old enough to understand. Gee, and we thought she was going to be the easy one! 
I guess a new sibling in this kind of circumstances is hard no matter the age... I just wish she could have been a little bit more "happy" or concerned or something. She didn't mention anything else to us regarding the pregnancy even after the reunion (she came over and stayed watching a movie) or yesterday when she came to pick up a bureau she wanted from us... like we hadn't said a word about it... so weird :(
sorry about the rant... I guess we as future moms expect everyone to be loving and accepting and happy for your baby... I know not everyone can be as happy as we are and that should be ok... just hard to understand still... I am sure in the future I will experience more of this with the kids and I just have to earn how to deal with it, even though it's kind of heart breaking :(


----------



## roxane1986

so sorry she didnt take it too good!! I'm sure she will accept and love the little one though! Give her some time, she will get excited! :)
Good to get off your shoulders though!?


----------



## drsquid

my sister of all people is "having a hard time adjusting to the idea". my sister, who lives at home with my parents 3000 miles away... wtf does she care. some people just cant see past their own noses


----------



## roxane1986

why? How old is your sister? Did she say why?


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks roxane, I think so too :hugs:

drsquid, you are kidding, right? why would she be having a hard time? is she jealous?


----------



## drsquid

she is 38. has "chronic fatigue" and lives at home. she has never really had a job or done anything with her life and my parents enable her. if she wanted to just have a kid like i am im sure my parents would support her (and pay for it) but.. she doesnt. i thnk she just doesnt like that it isnt all about her


----------



## wana b a mom

oh boy..... I see. You are right, some people just can't stand it when the attention is not on them anymore :growlmad: very selfish and immature I think...


----------



## roxane1986

oh that is not fun at all!! Hope she will get better!! I dont like selfish people AT ALL!!


----------



## Lindylou

Wannabe- that's tough when you get that response. She will come around- she has no choice, your baby is on its way :) Try and not focus on her, focus on the happy reactions. Xx

Drsquid- sounds like a lot of jealousy from your Sis sadly. You are happy in a relationship, own home, baby on the way etc. she will com around I'm sure. 

Roxane- hope you are doing ok. 

My belly has started to pop out! Suddenly in the last week in getting a belly. Bizarre looking down and seeing a bump :) Got my 20 week scan this Thursday. Praying everything is as it should. Xx


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you Lindylou!! :hugs: I'm sure she will, and if she doesn't then that's her loss. The babies will have plenty of love from me and DH and all the other family who are happy for their future arrival.

OMG 20 weeks already!!?? best of luck!!!! will they do a scan? did you (or want to) find out what you are having?


----------



## drsquid

lindy- actually... im single. so.. it isnt like she can be jealous that i have someone. i decided to do this on my own, so she could too (well theoretically given the living at home, no job thing). but yeah, i work, have a house, moved 3000 miles away etc


----------



## Lindylou

Drsquid- good for you!!! I'm sorry- I thought I could remember a wedding pic as your profile?? I planned on going alone as hadn't met me right but wanted to be a mum but met dh just before my " deadline" hit!

I'm going to stay team yellow on Thursday. Really not fussed if it's a boy or girl. I have 2 adorable nephews do a girl would be nice, but I adore my nephews spa boy wouldve fab!!! I just feel so blessed to be pregnant :)


----------



## roxane1986

drsquid, i had no idea!!! You are very strong women!! :)

Lindy, you are halfway there!! wow!! We dont think we will want to know either!! It's going to be the best surprise ever when we see the lil one and find out then! :)


----------



## Lindylou

I am trying to think it will help me through labour not knowing. My midwife said have positive thoughts about labour I have to admit the thought of not being able to cope with pain does terrify me. My midwife said it isn't pain its muscles tensing. Focus on that not pain. I hope I can manage!!


----------



## Lindylou

Ps cannot believe I'm halfway. I know this sounds stupid but I like the idea of keeping my baby safe and warm inside me and like being pregnant I don't want it to stop but I'm sure being a mum will be all this and more.


----------



## drsquid

heh no wedding photo for me. never dated anyone longer than about 2-3 months,. last one was a few years ago. kinda funny to be pregnant and not be sure when you last had sex (a few years i think,, it gets easier the longer it gets).


----------



## roxane1986

I think constipation cramps are worst then labor! Lol man, they hurt!!! 

Drsquid it is kinda funny when u say that but who needs a man? You dont!! Yay for you! When dh pisses me off i tell him careful cause id be a very happy single mom lol but i do love dh!


----------



## roxane1986

I think constipation cramps are worst then labor! Lol man, they hurt!!! 

Drsquid it is kinda funny when u say that but who needs a man? You dont!! Yay for you! When dh pisses me off i tell him careful cause id be a very happy single mom lol but i do love dh!


----------



## drsquid

yeah. i mean if i had the right guy thatd rock.. i just see so much negative stuff both on here, and with my friends and things in the paper (where custody cases go so badly). im glad i have the ability to just do it myself rather than have an "oopsy" with someone that isnt worth it. it will be hard if only for the timing issues. i will have to get a live in which i really dont want. my job already would have made day care impossible, but with two... oy.


----------



## Lindylou

Drsquid- I dated some really really mean men. Well they started off seeming to prince charmings!! I came to the conclusion that I would rather go it alone than have to have done idiot in mine and my babies life so seriously would have gone ahead on my own. It's best to be alone than with a tosser making you miserable as I found out :) Will you have a friend as your birthing partner or a midwife?


----------



## noasaint

I agree, better off doing it on your own. I lived alone for 12 years before DH and broke off 3 engagements in that time. My plan was to adopt an older child and then DH spilled his feelings for me and it changed things, we didn't get married till I was 36.

Oh boy constipation cramps! It seems once a week I have them and its misery. Two colace do nothing so I may have to up to 3. Makes no difference if I eat salad or fruit every day.


----------



## drsquid

lindy- neither i dont think. im not big on midwives. like my ob a lot though. figure ill have my mom there (if i manage to coordinate then coming out correctly). hopefuly it will end up being a vaginal delivery


----------



## wana b a mom

you'll do fine drsquid! you seem like a very strong woman, I'm sure there is nothing you can't handle ;)


----------



## roxane1986

Hey ladies, its been a while.. Hows everybody?


----------



## drsquid

im good. had my amnio yesterday. one didnt hurt at all,,, one was pretty uncomfy. the second one they did really high through the muscle. and baby b was grabbing at the needle. kinda funny. they did my entire anatomy us which i didnt expect but everything was good. now just gotta wait for the results. checked on them today and all good


----------



## Lindylou

Great news drsquid


----------



## roxane1986

Good to know it didnt hurt!! Must have been funny to see baby trying to grab the needle lol!!

I went for a scan Wednesday afternoon, it was a new place and we ended up doing the NT scan just to get a scan but I really didnt like this place, I will tell my dr I dont ever want to go back there, it lasted 5 minutes, I saw the baby 30 seconds, just enough to see hb and she showed us the legs and arms and took a picture and then took her measurments.. There was also, another black little thing, seemed like another sac to me, I asked her and she said she doesnt say anything during scans, the dr will talk to me if theres anything.. arghhhh!!! So now I worry what that thing is! I have a picture but its not the best picture at all, its like my baby doesnt have legs or arms and you can't even see the shape of the face.. she was really not good!!:( 
Funny also, baby is facing down lol


----------



## roxane1986

Here it is..

The tech didnt say anything at all.. All I could see on reoprt is that baby was measuring 6.6cm I think and that the Nt was 1.6mm, hb was 150bpm.. That's it.. but she didnt say if the baby was measuring on track!

Other good thing though, sac looks good to my eyes, it doesnt look too small anymore!! 

I want to go to another scan to see baby for longer and see baby move, I was so excited for this scan and it turned out to be the worst!! :(
 



Attached Files:







scan12+6.JPG
File size: 47 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Lindylou

Roxane - scan pics can look odd. I have had some where all you can see is a floating leg! Don't worry- your little ones heart was pounding away!


----------



## noasaint

Sorry about your experience roxane. I don't blame you, I would want another scan too. Seeing the face profile was such a great moment for us and you should get that. Would you be willing to pay for a private scan?

Not much going on here. MS still sticking around a couple of times a week. Vacation starts tomorrow and I really need the break from work. Can't believe I am 16 weeks, still not showing. My normally oily skin is now dry and my hair is doing weird things. My hair color didn't take well and it went from dry to oily. One week and 2 days till we find out the gender!


----------



## roxane1986

noasaint, I am sooo willing to go to a private scan, but found two places here in ottawa and they both only take people after 20 weeks.. So by then I will have my gender scan!! arghhh!! :(

Hey, so soon we will find out the sex of your baby!!! :)


----------



## drsquid

rox- bummer im sorry. was the thing you were worried about on that pic? cause i dont see anything. baby has a spine that i can see =)


----------



## roxane1986

No its not on the picture it was like a second sac beside the one with baby


----------



## drsquid

hrm... could be a failed twin, could be a small subchorionic hemorrhage, could be artifact. cant really tell without looking. itll likely be in the report. jsut ask your doc for the full report. mine immediately emailed me (without asking) the full report of my anatomy scan


----------



## wana b a mom

hey girls! :hi:

drsquid, great news on the amnio test! 

roxane, I'm sorry the scan was a bad experience. I agree w drsquid about calling the doctor to get the results, but I also think I would want to see a nice scan of my baby... sorry hun :( but think that in 3 more weeks you'll get another chance at getting a nice scan ;)

noasaint, sorry for the ms :( question: did you get your hair colored? I want to do mine but I'm scared to do it... what's your suggestion?

Question ladies: I am confused as to what test to get done: the amnio at 16 weeks (or so) or the integrated screen? (the one that takes blood samples and us at 12 weeks and around 18 weeks). What are the pros and cons? suggestions? I was just going to do the integrated screen test but now I'm not sure...:shrug:


----------



## roxane1986

I have a 3D scan booked on November 2, I'll be 18 weeks so it should be alot better!!:)
My dr did not call me so that means all is good because I called last week and the secretary said if theres anything he'll call if not then he'll go over the report with me at my next appointment on the 24th.. 

I colored my hair about a week ago, so when I was passed 12 weeks! 

My opinion is I wouldnt do the amnio, for me there is too much risk, I wouldnt want to risk it cause it doesnt change anything anyhow for me! That's my opinion! It's totally personnal choice!


----------



## roxane1986

btw wana, happy 12 weeks :)


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks!! :hugs:

I know, I was thinking the same thing regarding the amnio. So did you do the other tests? I have an appointment this week to do the first part of the Integrated Screen.... pretty much to get the us! ;)
Hmm.... I'm going to wait until this weekend to get my hair done.... I think it should be ok, right?


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh, we ended up doing the screening just to get the us.. but like mentionned above, should of just insisted on a normal us because all she did is do the measurments and that was it! But anyways, I'm going for my second blood test on the 17th..

Yeh this weekend should be fine, I was at the hair dresser so its a well ventilated place and I asked her to put a plastic over my head during the wait time so I dont have all the fumes coming in my face and it was fine, as long as you don't get a headach from the fumes it means its fine, I think! My dr had said to just wait after first tri but that there was nothing to say there was a danger but he was just like, might as well wait, I was 9 weeks when I asked him!


----------



## roxane1986

when is ur us this week?


----------



## Lindylou

Roxane - hassle them for answers!
Wannabe- I had the nt scan and bloods done at 12 weeks. They asked loads of questions then 2 days later I got a risk figure back. Mine was 1/7500 so I figured I wouldn't risk an amnio as there is a risk of mc (1/100). Hope that helps a bit. To be honest I really don't know what I wouldve done with bad figures - I was getting all worked up thinking "what if" and my mw just said take 1 step at a time. Do the nt test, get the result and weigh that up. 

Hope everybody is doing ok. 

In the past 2 weeks my belly has telly started to pop out! Still joy feeling anything Definite but have an anterior placenta so won't feel things as quick :( WHo is finding out pink or blue? I've stayed yellow.


----------



## roxane1986

Im staying yellow as well its official me and DH have decided that this weekend! Yikes!!


----------



## noasaint

Hi ladies!!!

Congrats on 13 weeks roxane!

Wana, I use semi perm hair color normally but since it didn't take well and I don't have tons of grays I'm going to go permanent and just spot dye next time. I did wait till after the first trimester and left it on maybe 15 minutes and walked around the house so I wasn't cooped up in the bathroom.

So now I'm wondering why I didn't get a risk factor after my NT testing. All I got was "it was normal." I was told at my first appnt it's 1/150 because of my age. Guess I need to get a copy of the results for myself. I'm really not happy with the office staff at all and am considering changing just for that reason.

Wish I could be team yellow but I just can't. If my mom and my in laws didn't call every few days and ask I'd probably hold out longer but I just want them to leave us alone already.

Had my 16 week checkup today and 2nd part of screening test along with an early glucose test. I have to say, the orange drink isn't bad at all. It's just like Sunkist orange soda and maybe 8 to 10 oz. I definitely thought it would be worse. I'll know friday if I passed. Little bean is doing well with a HB of 140. One more week and we find out the gender so I'm very excited.

Now for the pissy part. The dr ofice had my due date wrong!!! The nurse would not listen to me either when I kept telling her I did IVF and was positive of my due date. She even asked the date of my last period and I told her and she said nope, our chart is right. I said no it's not! Then she was rude when I asked if we were doing the 2nd part of the screening today, she ignored me the first time then 2nd time snapped "I heard you." UGH. So she told me the dr would have to speak to me about why I think my due date is wrong. Get this...............they had my baby due on my ex husband's birthday. Not a good way to start my morning. So I got it all squared away finally and my due date has been corrected. Between the rude nurse and the fiasco from two weeks ago when no one called me back after calling for 4 days I'm very frustrated and ready to change. The problem is, the other OB office near me and work delivers at a different hospital :( I wonder if calling the office manager and complaining would do anything at all. I love the doctors but their staff is ridiculous.


----------



## roxane1986

So sorry your nurse was such a B****!! God we were so well treated at the fertility clinics huh!! Starting to think we saw the best pictures so now we get hit in the face with all these rude people who don't know what we went thru! 
Glad baby is going good though!!:) And glad you liked the orange stuff hehe!! I'm sure ill like it too because I love orange crush!!! hehe!! 
And omg its your gender scan next week!?! When is it exactly? This is crazy!! :) Can't wait for updates!! I say boy!!


----------



## Lindylou

Nosaint- you don't need them stressing you out- they are supposed to ease any stress!!!! Do you have to stick to the hospital the drs want? I got a report through from my nt scan. I was relieved because thought because Im 37 my risk was higher.


----------



## Lindylou

Should post our scan pics and have a group guess on genders! ( if I can work out how to put mine on with my phone!)


----------



## noasaint

Roxane, no my anatomy scan isn't for another 4 weeks. We see a perinatologist next week to check the baby's heart (my bro had a heart condition and died early) and we are going to ask to find out the gender at that time.

Lindy, that's a good idea. I'll most certainly post one after next week's appnt. And yes, we have to use the hospital the doctor uses. They are in different counties too which makes a big difference here. I may have to just stick it out and be a complete pain to the office staff.


----------



## wana b a mom

Oh noasaint, I am sorry you had a bad experience at the doctor's office. I would def complain to someone, OMG who do they think they are? they are nurses and they have to love their job and have patience with their patients, be nice and have open minds, and ears wide open too to listen to their patients and understand what they are saying! she obviously has no clue and is plain rude. I would call the office and let them know what happened. They are not doing you any favors! it's your chart, it is your baby and thanks to you they have a job. Ugg I'm so mad for you :growlmad:

I'm going to my scan on Wednesday. New doctor and new everything as we just moved to FL this weekend. I hope I like them and they are nice. I'm also nervous about the scan. I haven't seen the babies since Sept 11th and I am so scared. I hope everything is fine!!


----------



## noasaint

Oh that's right Wana, you moved closer to me :) are you enjoying the weather? Still a bit too warm for my taste but we finally have a breeze. Hope you like the new OB, I'm sure everything will be great with the little ones. Are you doing the NT screening?


----------



## roxane1986

Lucky you ladies, I love hot weather! Here in ontario its rainy and cold like 10ish during the day :S


----------



## wana b a mom

what's NT? I am doing the Integrated Screen Test, is that the same? This is the one you take bloods and scan for measurements at around 12 weeks (first tri) and second tri around 18 weeks... they test for Trisomy 18 and Down Syndrome but I want to do it just to get the nice scan ;) so nervous... I want to see the babies and make sure they are doing fine... :wacko:

South Fl is HOT and HUMID!! my poor hubby is going to have to get used to. We moved from Boston so it's definetely different... When I left Boston it was in the 50's during the day and 40's during the night... are you serious roxane?! it's that cold up in Canada already? oh geez... This weekend here in South FL it was in the upper 80's but my car marked up to 91 yesterday afternoon... I don't love very hot/humid weather but I am sure I'll get used to easier than I got used to the weather in Massachusetts, up there is just too dark during the winter... I think I was able to get used to the cold, and the snow, but the days were too short and it was depressing :( what I love about south FL is that my brother lives here and my parents are "only" 3 1/2 hours away by plane :happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

Lindylou, we are going to find out what we are having :) just give us a few more weeks lol DH cannot wait to see if they are boys ;)


----------



## roxane1986

Wana, nt scan is to test for downs and trisomy so i think its the same!

I was saying 10celsius im not sure how much is that in F! But id love to still have heat here! It is dark very early in the winter around 4:30-5 i dont like fall and winter because of that its so depressing!


----------



## drsquid

nt- is nuchal translucency ie the thickness of the backof the babies neck. in combo with blood tests it gives you your risk of trisomies. 

amnio- the risk is less than 1 in 400 or even lower. not 1 in 100. i had mine and it was no biggie. i knew i wouldnt be ok with being told high or low risk rather than yes or no. also as long as your arent having twins you can get the maternit21 test which is a blood test (different from the integrated screen). it mattered to me what the outcome was, it would change what id do. luckily the fish (two day screen) came back normal. the full amnio results in 2 weeks. (rare for something to come up then). 

weather- way hot in california right now. yay


----------



## roxane1986

yay thats good news that it came back normal!! :) Good for you!! 

Had the biggest migraine yesterday from noon to like 2am!! I went to bed at 8pm but everytime Id wake up, it would still be there!! It was horrible, I took tylenol, drank water, put cold water on my forehead, arghh tried everything! I tought my head was going to split open! Never had such a bad migraine! I have alot of headaches lately but not migraines!!! OMG!!! I have a feeling ill have one again today! What else is there to do for that? I work in front of a computer all day so that probably doesnt help at all!! :S 
Since tylenol wont even do anything, I wont even bother taken any, since I hate taking medications especially during pregnancy!


----------



## drsquid

i just took tylenol. caffeine helps too. luckily the headaches have gone away.


----------



## wana b a mom

Thanks for the info girls!

roxane, sorry about the migraine... When I get them I usually have to have my room as dark as possible and I also put a rolled up towel around my neck and use no pillow. I have to say I haven't gotten one while pregnant (knock on wood) but I used to get them at least once a month a few years and before I got pregnant I used to get them once in a while. I would think that trying to take the Tylenol before the worse part of the pain start should help (better than not taking any). I hope you feel better! :hugs:


----------



## roxane1986

Thx girls!! Didnt get a migraine yesterday so thats good, didnt wake up with one today either! I try to drink more water too because maybe thats the cause, siince I only drink about 250ml of water a day the rest is juice or milk! 

So tired today, the night went by way too fast, I usually wake up every 2 hrs which kinda sucks but in a way it makes the night last longer cause I see what time it is every 2 hrs lol but last night I woke up only twice so kinda went by too fast for me!! I can't wait to go back to bed tonight! hehe


----------



## roxane1986

Drsquid, happy 18 weeks :) and Lindylou, happy 22 weeks!! You girls are flying!!!


----------



## roxane1986

yay finally got a phonecall from the nurse and she said that there is NOTHING to worry about, everything came back normal! I said, well the tech was measuring something else, looked like another sac or something, she said they always measure a tones of things theres nothing wrong on the report, everything is perfect, including NT liquid so that confirms my #'s that I had said of 1.6mm which is completly normal!!:)


----------



## wana b a mom

so glad to hear everything is good roxane!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::

yes, def try drinking more water. That has helped a lot with the headaches, and if I don't drink enough I can feel the headache coming...

so today I went for my doctor's appointment. I really like this doctor, so I think that's good. I have to go back Friday as she said she didn't plan on doing the Integrated Screen done today as it has to be done by a different person (specialist?). Anyway, we did get to hear the heartbeats and that was reassuring <3 She also felt my belly and said "you are definitely having twins". I think the way the belly is popping up instead of low. She said usually women get that belly "shape" at around 20 weeks but because I am carrying twins that's normal. I've also gained 5 lb... they say you gain 10% of your total pregnancy weight during the first trimester... if that's the case I'll be over 50 lb! it kind of scares me... not the getting fat part but the getting uncomfortable part. Oh well, it comes with the territory I guess ;) I'll take anything if it means having 2 healthy babies in the end! <3


----------



## roxane1986

Im glad u like ur new dr!!:) glad you got to hear the hbs its always nice! I can now hear baby move on doppler its actually funny all u hear is hb then bloop nothing then bloop it comes back hehe! Baby is dancing in the tonight :)
50lbs with two is not bad i think?! I gained 5 lbs so far as well and i only have one! Does that mean ill be huge?! Tought that average first tri u gained 4-6lbs so tought i was in the range?!


----------



## drsquid

im up 13-15 at this point


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh i heard its 4-6 lbs first 12 weeks then its 1lbs a week so i think your in the range :)


----------



## Lindylou

I'm at about 14 lb now. Glad your drs seem better. Xxx


----------



## noasaint

Wana, so glad you like the OB!! 

Roxane, you are the one flying. It seems like just last week you were getting a beta!! Congrats on 14 weeks!!

I'm up 2.5 pounds, not complaining. I'm chubby as it is and and short so dr said 15 pounds is max for the entire pregnancy. Before my IVF cycle I had lost 11 pounds so I'm really glad I did that. I really am not hungry much and force myself to eat quite often. Sweets taste way too sweet to me now so I can tolerate very little of them.


----------



## Lindylou

I have been drinking soooo much water. Going through 3l per day. 

Glad everything is going ok. Who is finding out at gender scans?


----------



## wana b a mom

hey girls!! 
so today was the test, and we got a nice view of the twins. Everything is normal (of course we won't get the results of the NT for another 3 weeks or so). The scans as you all know are so reassuring though. I was so happy to see the little ones moving around! <3
 



Attached Files:







babies.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lindylou

Wannabe- hopefully you won't wait that long for the results. Mine took from Thursday- Tuesday. It's so reassuring to know they are doing ok. My 20week pic is rubbish so going for another in 2 weeks. I just want to stay yellow though and I'm scared of seeing something!!


----------



## drsquid

lindy- to be honest when they are bigger it is easier to NOT see the parts you want to not see. I found out cause when they are little they bounce around so much that you accidently see. 

wana- grossly they both look normal thickness. so... no findings of hygroma or anything. id vote it is gonna come back fine =) though it depends on your blood work too


----------



## wana b a mom

really drsquid? you think so? I hope so! I'm praying so hard for them to be healthy!!

thanks lindylou!! DH can't wait to find out lol 

have a good weekend girls!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

i was all paranoid about mine. mind you it comes down to millimeters but... they both look pretty symmetric and there is def no big collection. here are pics of normal and abn... https://www.camelbackwomenshealth.com/NuchalLucency.asp
see how it isnt just wider but bulges too. =) try not to worry.


----------



## wana b a mom

oh wow. There is a difference... thanks drsquid!!!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## roxane1986

Hi ladies,

hope you all had a nice weekend! I had a nice long weekend, I took a day off Friday and Monday was thanksgiving in Canada, so just got back today and I took another day off Friday, so I work 3 days this week! Thank god cause I have headaches everyday!! they are not always migraines, mostly just headaches but they are annoying and exhausting! 

Here is a picture of my 14 week bump! Love love love seeing my belly grow!! I use to have a flat stomach so this is soo new to me! But I love it! :) 
Anybody else have bump pics?! :) 

Hows everybody else doing?
 



Attached Files:







14weeks.JPG
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hockey24

Just popped on to see how everyone was doing!

Roxanne - gorgeous bump!!

Glad to see everyone is past the 12 week mark and doing fabulous!!


----------



## roxane1986

Thanks hockey!! Hope all is well with you! Did AF finally come? Whats next?


----------



## wana b a mom

roxane, that's a cute bump!!! I have the usual bump I had from before I got pregnant :haha: so it's not new to me :D but I do feel it's getting hard. The doctor said one baby is up and right of the uterus the other one is lower and left, and I cannot fit on any of my pre pregnancy bottoms, so I am definitely "bigger". I should start getting pictures of the growing belly though... this time is precious!

sorry about the headaches though :( have you checked your blood pressure?


----------



## wana b a mom

hockey :hi:! how are you doing?


----------



## roxane1986

thx wana.. I did not check my blood pressure, but the dr must have at my last appointment? I go back on the 24th, Ill tell him about my headaches for sure if they're still there! 

Yeh you should take pictures, cause you wont see yourself grow other then not fitting in your clothes! Its fun to see, I took one at 12, 14 and I will at 16.. so every 2 weeks, you see a difference!! :)

My baby is still low and more on the right.. I can feel it when I touch my tummy and thats where I always find the hb with the doppler! So starting to think its a boy since he's staying low lol who knows!


----------



## wana b a mom

really if baby is low is a boy? so I have a boy and a girl :haha: one is up and one is down ;)


----------



## roxane1986

yup thats what they say! 
Sounds like you'll have one of each!! hehe!!


----------



## noasaint

Cute bump roxane!!!! What's the hb been averaging for you? Mine is always around 140.


----------



## roxane1986

When I can get the hb long enough without baby moving, its in the 160s but sometimes its in the 150! They say when baby is sleeping, the hb is lower, i dunno if its true!


----------



## drsquid

i wouldnt worry about the headaches and blood pressure that is more of a 3rd trimester thing . headaches are incredibly common in the first and 2nd trimester due to hormone changes and increased blood volume. mine have mostly gone away now.


----------



## Lindylou

Hi ladies

Hockey- how are you doing? Good to see you xxxx

When I had me early scan bump was low down but to scan at 20weeks they had to scan low down and right upto belly button. I've got a little bump now but Its the bit popping from just under boobs I find weird!!


----------



## roxane1986

How's everybody doing lately?!


----------



## drsquid

the heartburn the last few days has been impressive and ive finally popped and look way pregnant. sigh and people have started feeling the need to tell me what to do


----------



## roxane1986

I want to see pictures!!:)
Argh, people who tell others what to do are soo annoying!! Hopefully the heartburns dont last too long!


----------



## Lindylou

Saw my mw today. Baby heartbeat strong and about 135 she guessed. All going ok
Cannot believe I'm nearly 25 weeks!! Having another scan on Saturday but still want to stay yellow xx


----------



## drsquid

recent pic

Spoiler
B (boy) sitting on A's head. I think im gonna see a lot of this https://imageshack.us/a/img534/7159/photo12bg.jpg


----------



## Lindylou

Ha ha cute pic. It's just gone 5 am here and I cannot sleep. Up soon for work and doing a 9-7 shift :( Feel like I won't cope with long day.


----------



## roxane1986

I'm getting worried that I will or somebody else will see the sex on my 3d scan at 18 weeks! When you go for your scans Lindy, you never saw anything? 

Cute pic drsquid :) 

Hope your day goes by fast Lindy.. so your 5 hrs later then me!! wow!! I just started work now and its 8h00 here.. your probably having lunch now!! hehe


----------



## drsquid

rox- it is a bit easier when they are bigger to not find out. takes longer to scan through the whole body and the baby is less likely to pop their crotch shot into your view. just tell the tech to tell you when they are doing legs etc as you dont want to know


----------



## Lindylou

Rox- when I said I didn't want to know at 20week scan I said we didn't want to know and she just said she would keep well away from around there. 

Soooo tired after long day in work :(


----------



## roxane1986

Ok, I will tell them that I really dont want to know.. plus, Ill have my mom and MIL with me and I'm sure they will try and look for it!!! So they have to really hide it!! :S

Go Rest Lindy, I am soooo tired too today.. I finish in 45 minuets.. can't wait.. but I still have an hour drive so Ill be home in about 1h45 to 2hrs..


----------



## drsquid

im here til 7 pm pacific time (6.5 more hours). free lunch at work today... tasty chinese/vietnamese food. im gonna be in a food coma


----------



## roxane1986

ohhh yummy, sounds sooo tasty!!


----------



## drsquid

free food two days in a row.. im gonna explode. they had pizza and cheesy pasta stuff yesterday for lunch.. my obsesssion.. and then last night was a staff meeting. sushi bar (where the guy pointed out all the cooked or veggie stuff the second he looked at me... guess im showing). plus a fab buffet. dessert was meh but i picked up several dark chocolate caramel sea salt squares


----------



## Lindylou

I walked through waiting room in work as this old lady seriously stared at my belly... Not in a nice sweet old lady noticing a pregnant bump way. I was so tired I felt like yelling "it's. Baby!!!"


----------



## drsquid

heh im only 20 weeks today but suddenly exploded a few days ago. i knew id be huge but it was taking so long i thought maybe id escape. now i swear i expand daily


----------



## roxane1986

Drsquid, all this food sounds sooo yummmy!! I love sushi!!!


----------



## roxane1986

I wanna see bump pics of you both!! Come on!!!


----------



## drsquid

today is photo day so.. after work ill take one,. i feel like im getting fat everywhere too though =(


----------



## roxane1986

Im sure you look just fine :) its normal to gain a lil everywhere! No worries


----------



## noasaint

Same here, belly came out all in a week it feels like. My face no longer exists. It seems at work people automatically look at my belly. So long as they don't touch! Lol. I'm getting hungry just thinking about sushi and cheese now!


----------



## drsquid

i posted a pic yesterday online but.. i was horrified. stood up straighter and took another and felt much better about it. i cant access imageshack at work. ill do the other when i get home.


----------



## noasaint

Aaawwwww, drsquid. I know it's rough to take a good pregnancy pic. I'm feeling so self conscious lately.


----------



## roxane1986

Only us ladies who will see it!!! And we all feel the same way so its all good! We all understand and we all have pretty much the same image!! I have a deformed belly button :S It started to be sensitive since its popping out.. it'll be horrible when it'll pop out all the way!! DH thinks its soo gross on top of that.. lol


----------



## roxane1986

Plus, your having twins so you'll probably get bigger then us.. which is totally normal you have 2 cantaloupe in there... right now thats crazy!!!!


----------



## drsquid

i have to go shopping. the underside of my belly is now hanging out of everything


----------



## wana b a mom

hey girls!!! :hi:

I've been MIA for a while (busy at work). Where are all the bump pictures? I have to take one also... this week I feel like I'm really showing a belly... I look like I'm 30 weeks pregnant and I'm only 15!! today I really felt like the belly grew, literally, overnight... so strange...

question: have you all tried the pregnancy pillow? https://www.target.com/p/boppy-total-body-pillow/-/A-12891814?ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001&AFID=Google_PLA_df&LNM=|12891814&CPNG=Bedding&kpid=12891814&ci_gpa=pla&ci_sku=12891814 I wonder if it helps...


----------



## drsquid

someone gave me the snoogle. i dunno if i woulda bought one but... it is really nice


----------



## roxane1986

I did not try it but Id love to have one!

so just had my ob appointment.. theres good and bad news(or should I say, undecided news that will worry me for the next 3-4 weeks).. so good news is that we are at very very low risk of DS and trisomy.. 1:100000 so thats good but the worryness starts when my dr said theres a little chance of spina bifida!! He said we'll do a scan in a few weeks to see for sure but he said he sees that results come up very often and none of these babies really ended up having spina bifida.. ok so why do you tell me this then? do you not know I will get my self sick over this maybe for nothing.. ughhhh!!!


----------



## Lindylou

I've got a sleep genie (think that's what it's called it's like a sausage) It is comfy but there is a flat bit of material and then another cushion to support your back and it is great to start with but when I want to turn over in the night the back support stops me so I har to rearrange the pillow. As I'm not sleeping much that drives me nuts!


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you ladies, I think I am going to give it a try... I think it's worth to try? :shrug:

roxane, I am sorry you are worrying now :nope:... that is pretty scary, but try to listen to what the doctor said regarding not many people they originally had under radar, ended up being positive for spina bifida... I think the doctor has to tell you but it doesn't mean your baby will have it. I hear you though, I know I would also be worrying... hey, there is nothing you can do right now, so try to stay positive. Massive hugs your way! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hockey24

Hey Roxanne - does team blue mean you are having a boy? I didn't know you could find out so early! That's amazing!!!


----------



## roxane1986

Yes we are!! :) We had a detailed scan at 18 weeks to see if the baby had spina bifida and yay, he doesn't baby is perfectly healthy and moving like crazy in there :)


----------



## roxane1986

here's the most recent pictures of our baby boy!! :)
 



Attached Files:







18-baby.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wana b a mom

Roxane! congratulations!!!!!! and I'm so happy to read that the baby is doing fine! such a huge relief!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
picture is perfect too! such a handsome little boy already! congrats!!

Now the one worrying is me. Yesterday the nurse called telling me I am positive for down syndrome :( I was devastated. She assured me that it doesn't mean the babies have down syndrome. I am 1/165 but she told me the genetic counselor will explain more next week. I also have to go for a detailed sono next Tuesday. I am so nervous :( The nurse also said not to worry too much becasue the nuchal screen done at 12 weeks was normal (the measurement of the neck I guess), but I can't help but worry... I just have to wait and pray I guess.... it's killing me!! :cry:


----------



## roxane1986

I am sorry that you have to go through this wana!! I know its easy for me to say but I did go through this, and you should do like the nurse said and not worry.. Soooo many times they have false positive like 90% of the time.. so its huge!!! Its not a diagnosis its a screening.. 1/165 is soooo low!! don't worry!! chances of your baby having down syndrome is soo slim!!! Please don't worry, it'll be fine!!


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you Roxane!! :hugs:

have you felt the baby move yet? have you thought of names? so exciting!!


----------



## roxane1986

At 14 weeks I tought I felt baby move for a whole week every day at the same time at night and then there was nothing.. now at night when I go to bed or when I wake up in the middle of the night, I think I feel something but I am still not 100% sure its the baby moving!!
And yes, our baby boy's name is Cedrick... Cedrick Gabriel Michel Duval! Gabriel and Michel is the middle names that will only be on the birth card. Gabriel for the angel gabriel, my mom wanted us to call him gabriel cause he's a mircale baby but we didnt love that name so tought id put in the middle name and michel is my dad's name.. since he will not have my dad's last name, tought id put his name in the middle name as well!! :)
How bout you, do you feel them moving? And what are your names?


----------



## wana b a mom

that's so cool!!!! and I like the name, so much meaning to it <3

I don't know if I feel anything yet, a couple of times I thought I felt something but wasn't sure if it was gas or just "something", I can't wait to feel them move!
As far as names, we don't have anything yet. I want to pick names that have meaning and also that are easy to pronounce in Spanish and English (I'm originally from South America). I don't want my parents to have a hard time with the babies names so we are still looking... I think we'll really start thinking more once we know the sex of the babies (I'm thinking next week when I go for the detailed ultrasound)


----------



## roxane1986

Thx!! :)

Yeh you should be able to find out next week if they cooperate!!:) Mine had his legs wide open lol DH saw it before the tech even said it! 

Same here, for names, we had to find a name that is nice in French and in English! We are both french but we live in Ontario so it's really english as well.. If it wasnt for that we had alot more names, but we chose Cedrick and I don't think it'll change! We didnt get along on any others anyways! and Id already feel weird changing the name since Ive named in Cedrick in my belly!


----------



## roxane1986

Hey happy 23 weeks drsquid and happy 27 weeks lindyloo, crazy how it goes fast!! 
How are you ladies doing?


----------



## wana b a mom

wow 23 weeks!!! congrats! 
lindyloo, congrats also!! OMG, almost 30 weeks!!!


----------



## hockey24

Congrats on the baby boy Roxanne!! Very exciting!!

And Wana - my doctor said the neck exam or test was a very good indicator so if that came back negative, I think you are fine. The other screening for DS is so often a false positive. Your twins will be perfect!


----------



## Lindylou

Congrats On a blue bundle rox-wonderful news!

Has anybody else found out? Everybody (90%) guess boy for me. 

Wana- it is so frightening when they say something but cannot confirm. Are you considering an amnio? Sending hugs xxx

Hockey- where are you up to?

Drsquid- hope all ok with you 

Sorry if I missed anybody out. 

I have now been feeling the bump move and knowing its the baby for about 2 weeks. My mw said it would be late because of having an anterior placenta but there is no mistaking it now!!! Had a sneaky extra scan and she said even if she wanted to find gender could not have- baby had legs crossed and cord in the way. She also said baby was a bit ahead in its size which has freaked me out a bit. Terrified of birth anyway without that!!


----------



## drsquid

im doing good. managed to get 2 exersaucers in my miata yesterday. not exactly street legal but what can you do. the cx5 is coming in the next 48 hrs. i wasnt sure i felt them move for a long time. now the boy likes to jam his head (or butt) into my ribs and then stretch out my side. it feels kinda creepy and weird. just started feeling kicks friday. more from the girl. last night laying in my tub she was bouncing my book a bit. i like that. but the cool thing about him stretching is that other people can feel the hard lump.. though people tend to feel with a whole hand and you feel it better with fingers. no one else has felt them kick but... i can feel it from the outside. the boy likes to wiggle when im at work. which is distracting. coworker delivered her son today at 38 weeks... (went in at 5am and apparently delivered around 9pm.. yikes but reasonably short for a prima). 

glad all of you are doing well.. sorry about the down's scare. that is why i went with amnio, i wanted to KNOW one way or the other. chances are good it is nothing!! particularly if you had no soft markers


----------



## roxane1986

how exciting to feel them move and be 100% sure its the baby!! Can't wait!! :)


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you girls!! It is so hard not to worry... I can't wait for Tuesday to get here; however, regardless of what the scan says I don't want to do Amnio as it wouldn't matter anyway (we wouldn't terminate pregnancy or anything). I always say: "God doesn't give you something that you can't handle" so I am going to take it one step at the time... just keep praying.

drsquid, did I miss something? I didn't know you were team blue and pink! congrats!!!!! that's so cool!!


----------



## roxane1986

I like how you think wana!! Everything will be fine!! xo

Yeh, Drsquid, didnt realise that.. when did you find out you were having a girl and a boy? Congrats :) thats awesome!!


----------



## drsquid

wanna and rox- yup team purple. never wanted to know but.. the boy kept flashing me so i couldnt ignore it. my dad kept having dreams it was 2 boys so... i had to know, at 14 weeks we were pretty sure the other was a girl but no one was willing to say 100%. at my anatomy scan at 17 weeks it was pretty clear. and i did amnio so.. genetics confirmed it.


----------



## roxane1986

Well thats just awesome drsquid!!! One of each!!! YAY!!! :) Congrats


----------



## noasaint

Congrats on the name roxane!!!

Wana, I know it's tough to not worry. I was about the same when told 1/150 but after some more tests and seeing a gentic counselor it got done to 1/1800. I'm sure it will be fine, will send prayers your way.

So glad you're feeling kicks Lindy, weird though isn't it? LOL

Drsquid, I bet with twins the movement must be double. At times I do wish I was having twins. How are you feeling these days?

AFM, it's been a while I think since I've posted. Forgot which thread I had updated but I don't think it was this one. I've been reading but not posting, been tired and trying hard to accept things. Work stress if awful again too. So we found out two weeks ago we're having a girl. It was 100% clear and I didn't handle it well. Yes, I'm thrilled to be having a baby period but DH and I so desperately wanted a boy. I felt like I had let everyone down (his side of the family is nothing but a long line of only boys.) I'm just now feeling better about it and getting excited about buying things and decorating the room. The anatomy scan went well then we saw the perinatologist and thankfully Baby L shows no signs of the heart condition my brother had and ultimately passed away from. I was relieved. We did give her a name, starts with a "L" but won't announce till birth which is kinda helping, I like having a secret from everyone since it seems everyone around me feels they are entitled to know everything about my pregnancy. She is measuring a little on the small side but still in normal range ( I was only a 5 pound baby so this is fine with me!). On Wednesday I felt the first kicks, it was so incredibly weird. Kinda felt like how my stomach feels on a roller coaster but I was perfectly still. Felt them since then although it's only at night and a few times. That's about it, just working on my registry online and comparative shopping for the big ticket items to keep my mind focused on the end result.


----------



## roxane1986

Oh congrats on a lil girl!!:) 
I think I feel movement too but not 100% sure but never felt this before so I giess its the baby lol


----------



## drsquid

noasaint- best explanation i can give is that it feels like when your eye twitches.. like a muscle spasm sort of. do you agree at all? mind you there is another thing only the boy seems to do where he must be pushing out from the placenta cause i get a hard ridge under the skin and it feels crazy weird. he flipped head down again so he hasnt been doing it

got my car today. doesnt feel like mine.. serioulsy? i got a car wiht a touch screen etc/. but the hd radio rocks etc. oh and i set up my foscam internet cam. wanted a cam that i could use as a baby monitor that i could access from work or my phone etc. read it was hard to set up but it really really wasnt. (couldnt get it to connect to wireless... someone said unplug and re plug... viola). the port forwarding was a joke after i read that it was hard. so far i havent paid for an app (still thinking). on the mac you cant get audio on a browser.. sigh, but there is another free program that lets you listen (but then you cant pan and zoom). downloaded a few free apps which seem to let you do one or the other (drive the cam, or listen) but... when they are infants i really only wanna be able to see and hear them., they arent moving anywhere. totally recommend it.


----------



## Lindylou

Nosaint- congratulations on your baby girl and good scan results. She will be a much loved and cherished baby by all your family's.

Wana- you have a fantastic attitude. I hope and pray everything is ok with LO. 

I got my new car, old one was a two seater. This one is lovely but slower and bigger BUT I stupidly went through a speed camera I go through everyday at 60 instead of 50 because the dial is different. Aaaaaggghh!!! 3 points and a fine which I have never had. Sooooo mad over it. Also starting to stress about sorting cover for work. Really struggling as two of us are off on mat leave at same time. Hopefully have me covered- I really hope I have- discussing with possibilities Tuesday but still need cover for other girl. I'm Sooo stressed :(


----------



## noasaint

Yes drsquid that's it!!! Almost like an eye twitch but in the belly. So far its always on my left side only. DH wants one of those cams too even though I will be a SAHM. Will check out the foscam thanks.

Everyone getting new cars? Lol me too but not till Jan. Slow down speedy a/k/a Lindy :)


----------



## drsquid

lindy- bummer sorry.. yay for new car though. i also had a two seater (mazda miata ie mx5). everyone keeps asking me if im gonna sell it... umm i paid $5000 for it in 2005.. what would be the point to getting rid of it.. it is a 96. it is theoretically worth a few thousand (more to collectors though it is automatic). but itll be nice to have a commuter car. 

noasaint- glad you agree.. so hard to come up with an explanation for the sensation. i wanted to get the car now. give me a chance to drive it before i end up having the nanny drive it. let the new car attachment wear off before i have to share,.


----------



## Lindylou

Saw mw today. Next appointment I will be 32 weeks!!!! WOW!!! Said
Everything going well. Right size, BP good and heard lovely 130bpm heart beat :)


----------



## wana b a mom

hey girls!!!

today's ultrasound went well. Doctor said that the risk went down to 1 in 400ish (I can' t remember the actual number) from 1 in 165 because the scan looked normal. He also said he cannot guarantee anything unless we do amniocentesis, which I declined becasue it really wouldn't change our decision if having the babies regardless.
So we also found out the sex of the babies: we are having 2 boys!!!!!! we are so happy!!! :happydance:
I go back in 2 weeks for a check up (actually I see both doctors in 2 weeks, one day the high risk pregnancy specialist and also my OBGYN) I will be seeing the specialist every 2 weeks until I'm 25 weeks, then every 4 weeks until I'm 34 weeks then every week until 38 weeks (C Section).


----------



## roxane1986

Great news wana!!! Congrats for ur two baby boys!! So exciting!!!:)


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations wannabe on 2 lovely boys and good news with your scan. Fabulous news!!! So we now have pink/blue twins blue/blue twins and a blue bundle. All so exciting ! What are your due dates? I know twins are earlier. My bump is 4th feb, dh birthday. X


----------



## drsquid

im technically due the 6th of march but itll be some time in feb


----------



## Lindylou

They usually say twins 4weeks early so we may be around the same time :)


----------



## roxane1986

Ill be way after you ladies!! Im due April 4th and doubt I will be early!! lol Ill get to hear all about your birth stories before I live it myself!! eeekk! Maybe not such a good thing haha!


----------



## wana b a mom

I'm due April 13th but the doctor yesterday said I should schedule Csection 2 weeks prior (38 weeks) so that's March 30th (around). Twins are considered full term at 37 weeks, so I think he's suggesting going 1 week over if possible (a lot of twins are delivered earlier).

I'm starting a list of things I'll need.... if you guys want to share some of your "must haves" that would be awesome. 
Drsquid, let me know what products you have heard are a must for twins, please. I'm going to get one of those snap n go carriages instead of a 2 seat side by side strollers for now... I've heard they are more convenient.
How much clothing items should I get? I read somewhere that for twins I should get about 14 onesis, 14 sleepers, 14 swaddling blankets (I'm getting the ones you can also have as burping clothes), 14 pairs of socks.... that's to start with right?


----------



## noasaint

Congrats Wana!!

What's a blue bundle?


----------



## roxane1986

So ladies, the tech today saw on the u/s that the placenta was lying on my cervix but wouldnt say more so i have to wait till tuesday to see my dr!! :( any good stories about that??


----------



## drsquid

rox- sounds like you have placenta previa. please dont go google cause you will scare yourself. they very very often move (well technically they dont move the uterus just grows and the edge gets further away from the cervix)., just means you need more ultrasounds. worst case scenario it is a complete previa and doesn't move then youd have to get a section and there would be a higher bleeding risk but.. it is super common and generally resolves


----------



## roxane1986

Thx drsquid! Yeh I had already googled it ofcourse lol


----------



## wana b a mom

noasaint said:


> Congrats Wana!!
> 
> What's a blue bundle?

thanks! :flower:

I think Lindylou meant a baby boy?


----------



## wana b a mom

roxane1986 said:


> So ladies, the tech today saw on the u/s that the placenta was lying on my cervix but wouldnt say more so i have to wait till tuesday to see my dr!! :( any good stories about that??

oh Roxane, I am sorry you are worried but try not to stress too much about it. A friend of mine who also had placenta previa just delivered her little girl with no complications and a natural delivery. Everything will be fine! :thumbup: she was saying that she didn't feel the girl kick as much but later in the pregnancy she felt her fine, so don't sweat it! :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Rox- as the girl shave said it often "moves" up as baby grows. A few ladies on another forum have them and on subsequent scans they have moved. 

I really am flailing around unsure what I should buy to get started with got a few clothes, few blankets. Will get more socks and scratch mits and some swaddle blankets. Will send dh out if need more when bump arrives as would like some pink/blue! Going to get some bottles just in case. Want to bf but if I can't don't want a crying hungry baby, crying hormonal mum and no bottles :)


----------



## roxane1986

Good idea lindy for the bottles!! Lol


----------



## wana b a mom

I am too (getting some bottles). Besides I'm planning on pumping and maybe alternating one baby bf at the time while the other one eats breast milk from the bottle... I've heard you can BF both babies at once but that sounds like it would take skills... something I don't yet posses ;)

This afternoon I'm going to go to baby stores to compare products and prices and start a register. Any suggestions on which stores are your favorite ones?


----------



## roxane1986

wana, Im sure you will get really good at it!! :)


----------



## drsquid

wana- there is a great video on tandem breast feeding. if you cant find it ill look for it later (work computer at the moment). 

im so lazy. ive bought nearly nothing. cant be bothered to think about packing a hospital bag, figure if i forget stuff or need or want anything ill send one of my parents out for it. i wanna have a baby shower and despite all kinds of people saying they wanna do it.. no one is doing it. so looks like i get to throw my own, which feels like more trouble than it is worth (cuase then i have to register etc which im too lazy to do). sigh just having a meh day. weird crazy dreams. stupid cat is waking me up every morning etc. this am i dropped my car key fob which of course landed in the middle under my new car which is much wider than my old car. so there i am in the driveway at 6:45 crawling under my car. just not feeling it


----------



## roxane1986

drsquid, so sorry your not having such a good day and nobody will plan your baby shower! This is not cool at all!! :(
Im very lucky to have a sister-in-law that lovessss planning things and she is awesome at it! She is going to do everything!! 
I didnt buy anything yet, Im waiting till after my baby shower, what Ill be missing ill get then! I wont be missing much, Iam very fortunate to have awesome parents and parents in law that will buy ALL the big things and then the baby shower Im sure Ill get alot of things I need!


----------



## drsquid

well ihave all the big stuff (bought car seats), was given a stroller, crib, exersaucers, bouncy chair. breast feeding pillows etc. just wanna have a party. i literally had no fewer than 5 people SAY they wanted to throw me one but nada. i do have one friend who offered but she lives forever away and no one (including me) is gonna wanna drive that far. one friend said she'd do it with me (so it doesn't look bad... ie throwing my own). but.. i still gotta do all the work which makes me wonder if i wanna bother


----------



## roxane1986

But maybe somebody is throwing a surprise one, so you wouldn't know?!


----------



## Lindylou

We have all big items on order now but need small things. Don't have baby showers over here. I'd just ask closest friend (s) to help you do your own. Xx


----------



## wana b a mom

well, I came back from trying to register for some stuff. DH and I were able to get 8 things in our registry after spending 3 hours looking around the store... pretty overwhelming! there are so many products out there, I think they had like 50 different swings and bouncers, all these cribs/bassinets, car seats, we want the "snap and go" type but they didn't have any in the store... gee so much to get!

I hope you all had a great weekend! :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

It is overwelming the stuff out there!! I have tried to get things that last a while/ multifunction so don't waste money/ have too much stuff. X


----------



## drsquid

nice thing about twins is i joined a twins group and get to borrow a lot of that stuff.. and ive been given a lot of stuff from other moms.


----------



## wana b a mom

OMG I just found out about that last night! Is it the NOMOTC?


----------



## roxane1986

so turns out I do have placenta previa, had it at my 18 and 20 weeks scan.. a complete one from what Ive understood!! So probably no chance of it to move since its completely covering the cervix.. we will go for another u/s in about 4 weeks to determine for sure if ill have placenta previa the whole pregnancy.. he didnt say to stop anything for now.. he said if at the next scan it didnt move then we'll start by stopping any sexual activiies then he will monitor me closely to determine when I will stop working and it'll probably be a c-section.. so my ob didnt seem too concern about it, cause thats all he said.. like if thats all it is then its not too bad, im ready to give up sex if thats going to help the baby and me for sure.. stop working early, I dont mind that at all and c-section well, whatever! But Ive heard alot more horror stories about that then this.. so I dunno!!


----------



## Lindylou

Roxane - try not to worry. He is obviously keepin a close eye on things and preparing you for a section of nothin changes. Keep positive! After all the talk in my work today about childbirth all I can say is - I'm getting scared an worried I won't be able to cope with it!


----------



## drsquid

rox- i know it is easier said than done but... worrying wont change anything. unless there is bleeding then all is good. close followup never hurts and means you see the beans a lot.


----------



## wana b a mom

roxane, don't worry. Like I told you, I know a girl who had the same thing and she delivered naturally and had no complications during labor or after. It's a good thing the doctor is keeping an eye on it. Take it easy hun! :hugs:


----------



## roxane1986

Thanks ladies, I will now have to tell DH that he HAS to do the cleaning in the house.. Everybody told me to take it easy from the beginning but ofcourse if I need to vaccuum and wash the floors Id do it and then be extremly exhausted (which I did every week), now we cannot take a chance, I have to tell DH its his chore now for the next 4 months!! Or Ill have to ask my MIL to come and do it, cause I know DH wont really do it!! He's not good at that :( unfortunetly... he will help me clean up, but he NEVER washed a floor before!! Ughhh!!! ok so he has to take this seriously now! 
Should I stop having sex now, my dr didnt tell me too, he said we'll be going for another u/s in 4-5 weeks and then if it is we'll have too.. ughh!! I dunno! Should not risk to have a bleed for a 10 min thing!


----------



## Lindylou

I personally would be scared to do the deed again. Maybe ease off till next scan and then hopefully start up again.... if you have the energy... I'm exhausted. X


----------



## drsquid

sex? i vaguely remember the concept. so weird to be nearly 25 weeks pregnant and not sure when you last had sex... 2-3 yrs i think, sigh


----------



## roxane1986

No im exhausted as well and when I do its not even fun cause im scared to hurt the baby but I did it only to satisfy dh once a week or two!


----------



## wana b a mom

roxane, I would just take it easy and relax... no sex, sorry, at least I wouldn't. Tell DH that you are closed for the holidays :haha:

drsquid, you are too funny, :haha: who needs sex, right? ;)

I had a little scare (still do) yesterday. I started having sharp pain in my lower abdomen and the pain wasn't continuous, it came and went... but I noticed it wasn't going away... so last night (unable to sleep well and having by now lots of pain while walking from the bed to the toilet) I decided to go to the ER. They hooked me up and found out I was having mild, uneven (not constant) contractions. They checked my cervix and it was normal (above 5 cm) and the babies were fine too. They hooked me up to an IV and gave me an antibiotic, because my urine came back with some sort of "infection" so they think it's a UTI (actual results take 3 days to come back)... so I came home this morning at around 10 am and I'm in bed rest until I go and see my doctor next Wednesday. I still have pain that comes and goes... it's like cramps... I don't know what this could be ... I'm still in antibiotic... I'm happy the babies are ok but I don't know what's wrong in there.... I was so scared :cry:

Has anyone heard of this sort of pain? :shrug:


----------



## roxane1986

oh wana, im sorry your having those pains and being scared!! Hopefully it is just a UTI and it'll go away!! Take care xoxo


----------



## drsquid

wana- 5 cm... wow that is awesome. glad you got checked out. sorry for the scare but the fact taht your cervix is so long is great. gives you lots of wiggle room.hope the antibiotics help and it was just irritating your uterus


----------



## Lindylou

Wana- hope you are ok honey. Hope it's just a urinary tract infectioni xxx


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you girls!! I am feeling a lot better... I just finished my antibiotics and I have been drinking lots of water and cranberry juice (12 glasses), peeing a lot :haha: and resting. I think the left over pain will go away soon and what stays is just normal lower abdomen stretching? :shrug:

drsquid, really 5 cm is that good? I am glad then! I just believed the doctors but I am glad you tell me also ;) how does that work? (lots of wiggle room?:huh:)


----------



## roxane1986

Glad your doing better wana!! 

I had a scare too thursday morning.. woke up and had a pain/pressure on my right lower back going down a lil in the front.. I was driving to work, I was going to get to the office and call my dr but then while I was driving it was getting very uncomfortable and it was going down my right leg so I decided to go right to my dr.. they tested my urine and dr touched my uterus.. everything was totally normal and he said it was my sciatic nerve! Glad thats all it is.. the pain went away the next day!!

Last night DH finally felt the baby move.. it was soo cute!! Such a special moment for all of us!!:) 

hope everybody is doing fine?! xo


----------



## Lindylou

Glad you are on the mend wana. 

Rox- it is lovely when you can share the movements! I can see my belly move sometimes now and there is no question about what the movement is. 

I can honestly say I love bring pregnant. I will miss having LO inside. It is so magical being pregnant and growing a little person.


----------



## roxane1986

Yes if it wasnt for the stress! If i knew everything will be fine, id love to be pregnant again! I love it now, the only thing is the stress! Itll all be worth it though!! I love love feeling the baby move!!:)


----------



## drsquid

wana- anything above around 3 is great... so even if it shortens it is starting soo long you are good =)

yeahi like being pregnant for the most part though the heartburn is starting to get bad. im comfy lying around but as soon as i go to roll over.. yikes. was feeling the girl a ton last night and was worried about the boy so of course todya he has done his stretching thing all day (i get a weird ridge in my side, not real comfy) and hardly feel the girl,.


----------



## noasaint

OMG poor Wana and roxane. I'm so glad you're both doing better. Scary stuff, I'm sure it was a very nerve wracking time for both of you.

Can't say I'm actually enjoying being pregnant physically. It just feels like my body has been hijacked and each week it seems there's something new to get used to. Emotionally I love being pregnant but the physical stuff is wearing on me. I'm still gagging but not actually throwing up and it's no fun. Since I know we won't be having more children I'm trying to enjoy as much of it as I can but I'm just too excited for her to be here already! LOL


----------



## roxane1986

noasaint, did I know you were having a girl??!?! I don't think so.. or Im sorry its soo hard to keep track of everybody!! but yay for a lil girl!! so exciting!!:)


----------



## wana b a mom

oh roxane, I hope the pain doesn't come back! I've heard sciatic pain is not fun. Take care!

I don't know if what I feel sometimes is gas or the babies. I also don't know how to tell if it's one or the other :shrug: and of course I worry if I don't feel anything at all (most of the time). I wish they would move more... I'm always so nervous before a scan, I want to make sure they are ok right away as I don't feel much of anything :(


----------



## roxane1986

wana, don't panic, its only been a week or so that I am 100% sure its the baby moving and I feel him move more and more everyday! It'll come no worries.. they say it can take up to 23 weeks before you feel them! Im sure they are completly fine! when is your next scan?


----------



## wana b a mom

I don't know if the High Risk Pregnancy doctor will do a scan this afternoon. I have to see him every other week for him to check my cervix and make sure it's nice and closed. I don't know if he'll do a scan but I hope so! specially after I tell him I was in the hospital last week... we'll see.
I see my OBGYN tomorrow, but I think that's just the regular monthly check... do they take bloods? :shrug: I don't know. When is the sugar test done? last tri?


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh usually when I see my OB, they only weigh me, take the pressure and see's me for any concerns.. 
I do the sugar test next appointment Ill be 24w6d!! 
If today you see the dr and they have a scan machine there, tell him you want to see the babies!! :)


----------



## noasaint

Thank you roxane :) We found out a couple of weeks ago that it's a girl. For now she is Baby L until we announce the name at her birth.

Wana, you should start feeling something soon. At first they were like light muscle twitches for me. Most times to the left of my belly button. Two weeks later and they now feel like stronger muscle twitches and are all over and on both sides. She's more active in the mornings right after I wake up and in the evenings when I lay down to sleep. I've also been using belly buds to play music to her every night and she will move when I take them off.

I had an early glucose test at almost 17 weeks and will do another one at 28 weeks. Luckily I passed the first one so I'm hoping this one is the same. My appointments are the same as roxane's, just belly measurement, blood pressure and asking me if I have any issues. They take my blood about every other appnt but mostly to check my thyroid since I'm on meds. I was told today that at 30 weeks I start going every 2 weeks so that will be middle of Jan which is also my last scan. Debating whether to do a 3D scan privately before that or not.


----------



## Lindylou

Congrats on little girl no saint. How are you feeling?


----------



## wana b a mom

Hi girls!

So the doctor I see every two weeks will be measuring the cervix and doing an ultrasound :) that was nice! I'm always so worried, you know?
So in 2 weeks they will do measurements of the babies again, plus the cervix, plus the regular US. I do like seeing that doctor, He seems to have lots of knowledge and keeps me at peace. I do like the OBGYN too (don't get me wrong) but I don't get to see the babies so that sucks ;) Oh BTW, today's doctor (the high risk doc) thinks that I may not have had a UTI but instead just BH due to dehydration, that's why the pain went away or decreased after the IV. We'll find out tomorrow for sure. Good thing is that the cervix is still closed and measuring above 5 cm.

Question: My boss wants me to attend this seminar in Atlanta next week.... I don't know if I should travel. I will ask my OBGYN tomorrow. I am worried because I have to go up there in the company plane (a Pilatus; nice plane but not a commercial plane) and come back by commercial plane. Has anybody heard if it is safe to travel in a non-commercial plane while pregnant? I know I am probably just freaking out for no reason, but I am just wondering.


----------



## roxane1986

Noasaint, I say it feels like muscle twitches as well and the last week is alot stronger which feels even more like kicks sometimes! At first for me it was more at night when id sit down and watch tv, now its more in the morning when I wake up but am still in bed! But i feel him alot throughout the day too :)

Wana, thats great that ull get to see the babies soon!!:) i go thursday to check on the placenta, I really hope itll migrate up!! 

Travelling, im thinking its totally safe in second tri although with everything we go through id be scared as well! Better to ask ur ob!


----------



## Lindylou

As far as I know flying is fine. Se airlines stop you flying at 32 weeks others a bit later. I would not worry about flying if it was a short flight. We didn't come and visit family in AZ in September because flight would be too long and would be too far from home. 

I can't sleep again!! Xxxx


----------



## drsquid

yeah even now when it is stronger it still feels more like twitches. if i eat a cookie etc they go nuts. because i have one on the left and one on the right i know who is who. 

i do my glucola test friday. i am supposed to drinkt he stuff before the ob visit but,, as she is always running late id rather go after and have a book to sit and read for an hour rather than rushing through my visit to get blood drawn on time.


----------



## wana b a mom

happy 26 weeks drsquid! I'm going to have my glucose test done in 5 weeks... but they didn't tell me to drink anything :shrug: is this test done in two separate parts? how funny that the babies move when you eat, that's too cute!

lindylou, happy 30 weeks!! The doctor had told me it was ok to travel before last week's incident. Today's visit went well with my OBGYN. She knows I am feeling better, but she doesn't want me to travel, just in case. She said that if I absolutely had to go I could but otherwise the babies are priority and I should just stay and take it easy. My gut feeling says the same so she gave me a doctor's note for my job. I just feel bad saying "no, I can't do it" at work... I 've always been available and ready to do anything they've asked me... I know it's silly to feel bad, but I do...


----------



## Lindylou

Wana b - I have always been career focused and it is hard I say no buy I think it is something we will happily have to get used to. This LO is goig to be my priority and if that means delegating more/ saying no to things it's going to have to happen. X


----------



## roxane1986

I agree with lindyloo!!:) take it easy wana and dont feel bad!!;)


----------



## wana b a mom

You girls are totally right.I just sent an email to my boss telling him I couldn't travel... I know he's going to be ok with it. I also know I'm going to have to change all of my priorities and for sure, my priority right now is my pregnancy. It took me long enough and lots of heart ache, now that I have been blessed with these babies I can only take good care of them the best that I can ;)


----------



## noasaint

Good idea Wana. No traveling for me either. Baby L is more important. My job has voiced their cocncerns that I am no longer putting in extra hours and such but at this point they can fire me because I am not stressing myself out for anyone.


----------



## drsquid

wana- the way they do the test is you go to the lab and they give you a thing of glucose to drink then they draw your blood in an hour to make sure you properly process the sugar. but at least at kaiser everything is at the lab which is across the street... not at the ob office


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks drsquid! ok, that makes sense... what is the other test you have to do if you don't pass the first one? (I've heard is a 3 hour test)


----------



## roxane1986

So I went for a follow up u/s yesterday to check on the placenta! The placenta did not move one bit and apparently it looks pretty comfy there... right on the cervix! So I have a complete placenta previa! All they said is to stop DTD which we had stopped since we were advised the first time at 20 weeks! I did not have any bleeding yet! I really hope I dont bleed or atleast I hope I dont bleed till atleast 30 weeks.. 
they baby is growing great though.. hb was at 161 and he weighs 1lbs 1oz! which is awesome! I feel baby move alot and more and more everyday too! I just wish I wouldnt have to worry about seeing blood!


----------



## wana b a mom

oh gosh roxane, I hope it doesn't give you any trouble... just keep doing what the doctor tells you and take care of yourself.

I wish I could feel the babies move more... :( I feel them here and there but nothing constant... I hope that's normal.... :(


----------



## Lindylou

Roxane- the placenta they can deal with, important thing is LO has an amazing hb and is growing well :) 

Wana- I have not felt loads of movements big now they are stronger and obvious. Think our lo's are saving all their energy got when hey arrive !&


----------



## drsquid

rox- yay for good heartbeat etc =)

passed my glucose test but im somewhat anemic.. yay iron pills. 

got pics today

Spoiler
boy only girl was tucked down too far... first attempt failed due to the boy's arms, legs and the girls legs all in they way.. igot about 8 but these are my fav https://img689.imageshack.us/img689/1541/photo23s.jpghttps://img35.imageshack.us/img35/8919/photo13ep.jpg


----------



## Lindylou

Dr squid- he is adorable xx


----------



## roxane1986

sooo cute drsquid!! :)


----------



## wana b a mom

drsquid, those are amazing pictures!!!!! they are so cute!!! <3 <3 I bet you are over the moon!!!!! so sweet!!!! 
when do you take the iron pills? (am, pm with or without food?)
yey for the glucose test!!

lindylou, I hope I will soon feel them more. When I go see the doctor they always tell me "they are moving a lot" but I don't feel much... :shrug: .... maybe I have to be careful as of what I wish for :haha: how are you doing?


----------



## drsquid

i took the first one yesterday. just took it with my other prenatals. and cause i know i get sick from vitamins took it after eating but i didnt ask anyone when was best. just took it. figure getting it in (which is hard enough for me to remember) is more important then the "exact" correct time

thanks for the compliments.. oy someone today was like... you shoulda waited longer etc.. sigh. whatever. im not sure how i coulda gotten BETTER pics. and it isnt as if the girl has been in a different position since about 19 weeks so... 

wana- it is pretty cool feeling all the kicks. im sure you will feel it soon, 22weeks was when it got stronger for me


----------



## wana b a mom

I think the pictures you took of the babies are just perfect. They are so clear and the babies look so content and cute in there, it just melts my heart (so I know your too was melting ;) )
RE iron: yes, I think what's important is that you get it in your system. I asked the pharmacist and he said it's better to take it without food becasue it gets absorbed better but with iron a lot of people get side effects (upset stomach) so if that was the case to take it with food. I have been taking mine before I go to bed along with my prenatals. I have to take the pills with some danactive because the prenatal on their own make me gag...


----------



## drsquid

unfortunatly it is just the boy =( virtually all my pics are the boy. the girl is crammed in my cervix ready to go.. ill make up for after she is born. yeah it is funny it stilll doesnt feel real even with the pics.. but yeah as he'd get a good pic it was like awwww... but i did that with other people's babies too


----------



## wana b a mom

are you going to try to have a natural delivery?


----------



## drsquid

what do you mean by natural? i plan on an epidural. twins are generally delivered in the or. vaginal is my first choice but if there are any risks, complications etc then ill go section in a heart beat


----------



## wana b a mom

:haha: no, I meant vaginal delivery or c-section

I want to do a C-section, just becasue I am terrified of the "what if" and I have to get an emergency C-section... I rather just plan for it ahead of time and bite the bullet with the recovery. Besides, in South FL most practitioners hear twins and they don't want to do anything else than a Csection


----------



## drsquid

well the upside to twins is that you already have an epidural and you are already in the or so there is no rushing around etc. they are already prepared to switch to section.


----------



## wana b a mom

so are you just waiting for labor to start on its own? how does that work?


----------



## drsquid

i guess.. havent talked that much about it with the ob. i know she said it is easier if they dont have to induce etc. i know they dont want me going past 39 weeks but she doesnt seem to think that will happen so... for now just waiting to see what happens. growth scan today showed the boy is now bigger than the girl (he is 1 day ahead and 2lbs 6 oz, she is right on and 2lbs 1 oz)


----------



## wana b a mom

got it! good luck! I hope you last as much as possible! wow over 2 lb already!! I can see how the boy is going to be much bigger. How often do they do the growth scan?


----------



## roxane1986

Wow crazy that they are already over 2lbs! Great news :)


----------



## drsquid

yeah i waspretty pleased (though a bit bummed that she is smaller than him now.. heh girl power =) ). umm in twins every 4-6 weeks so some time in early january. tech was so nice and tried to do 3d (i mentioned id gotten ones of the boy not the girl... and she gave it a go).. got a so so one cause he was sitting on her head and the membrane was on her face. it is rotated and a bit hard to make out with all the stuff in the way
 



Attached Files:







photo(17).jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 10


----------



## wana b a mom

oh yeah it's hard to see her, bless her heart, this 3D pics are so cool!


----------



## Lindylou

It's amazing how different it is in the US! My friend had twins 12 months ago. She had to go to hospital but just had gas and air in a normal delivery room. Luckily they were only minutes apart. 

I'm thinking of having a home birth. The mw can bring gas and air and pethidine to the house and a water pool. If I want to though the hospital is only 15 mins away. I just want it to be comfortable and hospitals get me a bit stressed! When the day arrives I may just be saying get me the hospital though! Who knows. Want to stay home as long as I can though, want it natural (if I can manage, but won't be a martyr!) The hospitals here have policies to intervene if labour not progressing as quickly as planned, if x happens or y happens etc. think they meddle too much sometimes.


----------



## drsquid

lindy- all ill say is make sure your midwife has reasonable transfer rates. i admit im comfortable in hospitals but... to me, the risk of not having immediate help scares me. 15 min you have to add time for the ambulance to arrive plus assessment time at the hospital etc. consider talking to the hospital and seeing if they have the availability of water births etc so you can have the best of both worlds


----------



## Lindylou

The midwives I am with are all trained in home births and do bring drugs for postnatal bleeds, resuscitation etc. The other thing is we are a 30second walk from the main children's hospital. Xx

Hope everybody Is doing ok. Xx


----------



## roxane1986

How is everybody doing? 

I have now a journal and posted some pictures today if any of you would like to snoop :)


----------



## Lindylou

I'm so tired. How do I get dh to start tidying more. It's really getting me down. In exhausted and sick of tidying after him. He just does not realise the mess he leaves. He is so good in so many ways. I don't want to be a nag but feel so wound up over it :(


----------



## roxane1986

I know how you feel lindy!! Dh helps me now that he knows i have placenta previa but if it wasnt for that nope he didnt get how exhausting it is to be pregnant! Try to sit down with him and tell jim how you feel! Tell him ur in the last stretch ur exhausted you need to rest its important!!


----------



## Lindylou

He does improve for 24 hrs or so after I tell him I cannot cope with his mess. I just need to try and pick the right time I think as well. I've come in tonight and he has been shopping and got food and some baby clothes which is so good (but would it be considered good if I did it or just expected??) BUT the groceries were in the bags still to be put away. Dishes left out on work top from him cooking and baby stuff in out (fair enough for me to look at) and a pile of clothes next to the bed where he dropped them as he got into bed. Aaagggggggghhhh


----------



## roxane1986

Awww MEN!!!!!! So sorry he's not helping much and you are exhausted! :( tell him again and again if you have too but i know thats even more exhausting :(


----------



## wana b a mom

lindy, I am sorry DH is making you mad... why do men do that when we are pregnant? DO you know what I did? I grabbed DH, sat him down one day and very clearly told him: please work with me while I'm pregnant. I will get crazy, I will get angry, I need your help all the time and I don't want to get angry at you becasue I don't want to become someone who I don't like to be and I don't think it's healthy for the babies. I was very clear. I think towards the end I even cried a little (hormones!) but he understood and he is doing the best he can (I can tell he really tries). I know sometimes I can be too crazy but other times he could also help around a little bit more. I just remind him and ask him nicely and he does come around. I think all men just need reinforcement, so try not to take it personally. 

roxane, I am going to look at your journal! how exciting! I see you avatar is a 3D pic as well! how cool!!!

I went for my growth scan yesterday and everything is well. Baby A is 1LB 2 oz and baby B is 1LB 4oz. So exciting :happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

Lindylou, 32 weeks!!!!!! 

drsquid, 28 weeks!!!!

OMG roxane, 24 weeks tomorrow!!

noasaint, almost 27 weeks!!!

congrats girls!!! time is flying!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

It's going too fast!!! I want to meet LO but I am dreading the total disruption and if I will cope!!


----------



## drsquid

me too.. im pretty freaked... found out my folks plan to stay til at least the end of march regardless,.. so it matters less when they come (i was woried they were only gonna stay for 1 month so i didnt want them coming early). they will likely come mid jan (omg that is soon). im stopping work as of the 30th (though i dont seem to be on the schedule after the 25th but... im counting the end of the month cause im taking a full 3 from when I said, rather than how they scheduled). next ob appt is tues..


----------



## roxane1986

wana, that is great news for the weights!! wow!! :) they are right on track!!

Lindy, hope you got soem more help from DH!! 

It is going fast now wow!! I cant wait to be 30 weeks to be able to breath a little!!


----------



## wana b a mom

I know what you girls mean... I too think about how my life is going to change when the babies come. So much to learn, and the thought that two little ones depend on me kind of freaks me out. I already told DH that for the first month I will only live to devote time to the babies, nothing else will matter, so he will help me out with the house, laundry, cooking, cleaning etc. My mom is also planning on coming and I know she'll be huge help.


----------



## roxane1986

yeh my sister took 2 weeks of vacation in April! So she'll be there to help! I dont see my sister alot, Im in ontario and she is in alberta!


----------



## Lindylou

My last ante natal class tonight! Next one would overlap with due date .... Scary!!!


----------



## roxane1986

wow!!! coming sooo fast!!! :)


----------



## wana b a mom

it is coming fast!!


----------



## Lindylou

They showed a lady giving birth and she was in full blown labour lying on her sofa! When she was "breathing her baby out"there was a bit of noise but only a little low groan. She seemed so calm. Hope I can manage that!!


----------



## wana b a mom

oh boy, I am not sure I could... I know it's a natural process and we are designed to be able to stand it, but I'm just scared... in general I think labor is labor and not a walk in the park... no matter what shape or form, it's a hard thing to do.

I am sure we'll all do fine!

Lindy, are you writing a birth plan?


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh it hurts during but the pain is all gone once you see your beautiful baby! Itll all be worth it! ;)

I probly wont experience this cause ill most likely have a c-section cause of my pp, im acrually sad about it!


----------



## noasaint

Wow, time is certainly flying isn't it? 

Drsquid, glad you will have some help for quite a while with the twins. Mid Jan is right around the corner, I'm sure freaking out is probably going to happen if it hasn't already.

Roxane and Wana, glad you are well!!! I too am waiting to breathe a little easier at 30w.

Not much going on here. Work is super stressful but I'm doing pretty good at letting it go. I see the perinatologist once a month and get an ultrasound which is nice. I'm seeing the OB twice monthly now till Feb when it goes weekly. Baby L is doing well, kicking every day. The plan is for my last day at work to be Feb 28th. My shower is Jan 13th and I'm really looking forward to it. My bridal shower was a complete bust and since we won't have more kids this is it. MIL has been giving us HUGE grief lately causing me and DH to argue quite a lot so we're going to see a therapist starting next month. We just need to get some things squashed before Baby L gets here. 3D scan is scheduled for the 29th which I can't wait for so we can see what she looks like. Then our 3rd wedding anniversary is 2 days later so we've got quite a bit going on coming soon. Can't believe this time last year I was still on clomid and feeling like nothing was ever going to work.


----------



## drsquid

noa- sorry it has been so stressful!! 

labor- see there are lots of things that are natural and im not sure why labor is the one that is considered to be something you have to "tough" out.. kidney stones are natural but no one would argue you should breath through it. if you wanna not take meds, that is a valid choice (and not one id make) but not somehow more heroic than any other way of having a baby. dying from childbirth is natural too. i fully intend on getting an epidural, and if a section is safer for the babies (or me) then that is where im going.


----------



## Lindylou

My birth plan will basically be- I'm just going to see how I manage. If I am comfortable and can stay at home and manage with water and gas and air I will. If I feel I want more help will go to the hospital. No point being a martyr but also don't want intervention for interventions sake which seems to happen over here.


----------



## roxane1986

Noasaint, hope everything at work and with dh gets better soon! 30w is coming so fast!!:)

Drsquid and lindy, i agree! It would be nice to give birth naturally but we'll do what we can and if the drs say they need to do something, we'll do anything for our babies :)


----------



## wana b a mom

noasaint, I am sorry to hear you are having a hard time with DH :( but I am glad you are already seeking help to deal with it. It is important for you and the baby to have a healthy relationship and it's a good sign that DH is up to reach for help. Best of luck :hugs:

I know! last year I was also thinking "this is not going to happen!" and look now... how things have changed for the best!

I think labor is labor no matter what, all of it is hard, including pregnancy and postpartum recovery, learning to take care of the little ones and dealing with the changes (and the hormones). Yes, after all of the hard things to deal with, it is SO WORTH IT though!!! :happydance:

I want to be 30 weeks already!! ;)


----------



## Lindylou

Don't wish it away wana be. I'm going to miss the little kicks and keeping bump warm. How far over estimated date do you go in the US? It varies here hospital to hospital - 1-2 weeks but my team do close monitoring if 3 over! They said that in France they count pregnancy as 42 weeks but in the uk they say 40.


----------



## wana b a mom

I am not really sure :shrug: they count 40 weeks but I think some women go past their due date and it really just depends on the doctor as far as letting labor start on its own or inducing... with twins they sat 37 weeks and the babies are ready but they are thinking of scheduling my Csection at 38 weeks...


----------



## drsquid

my ob says she expects ill go into labor at 35-37 weeks and she wouldnt let me go past 39. 

oy so tired today. was so excited to have no heartburn yesterday only to wake up at 1.40 am with horrible gas pains etc. that finally stopped only to be replaced with the worst heartburn ive had yet. everytime i moved i had reflux. was awake til 4 and had to get up at 6:30 (overslept and got up at 6:45 oops).


----------



## roxane1986

I loveeee being pregnant, the only reason I want to be 30 weeks and more cause I worry all the time something will go wrong and ill lose the LO! If it wasnt for the stress i wouldnt mind being pregnant for 2 yrs lol


----------



## drsquid

heh i was liking pregnancy til recently when the heartburn started


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh I should be careful what I say!!


----------



## Lindylou

How are the bumps growing?


----------



## noasaint

OMG drsquid, heartburn sounds awful!! I've been spared thankfully. I feel you on the gas pains though, ugh!!!

A friend of mine gave me 9 kitchen trash bags full of baby girl clothes yesterday!!!! Very ovewhelming, I need to go through them today. All the clothes me and DH bought on black Friday are going back to the stores. We will have enough to last an entire year there are so many from my friend.

My hunger has definitely kicked in. Some people say I'm looking big in the belly and others say I look small for 6 months. Who knows. I think total now I've put on 10 pounds since getting pregnant. I still fit into some of my pre pregnancy tops. Having tons of fun with my baby registry, I go on it every day and add or remove things, etc. It's pretty fun!! LOL. One downside is I can tell what our parents got us for Christmas and Chanukah already since we requested only baby items.

Oh, just a heads up.....Old Navy online has some maternity clothes on major sale right now. Tops for $8 and $10, dresses for $15. I got several items and reviewed them. Have to say they are super comfy. Got some stuff off Wal Mart online too, they have a few clearance items for Planetmotherhood that were decent. They also have this nursing gown that comes w/ baby gown for $6. I plan on wearing that at the hospital to be comfy. Love a good sale!


----------



## Lindylou

I need to look for a birthing dress, but do you think pjs ok for most of time? Will get a big T shirt( will have to be big!!) for pool


----------



## wana b a mom

noasaint, it is wonderful to know you don't have to spend $ on clothes for the first year! I wish I had some hand outs as well ;) now you can put the $ on something else

I have been wearing maternity clothes since I'm 14 weeks pregnant :haha: I should post my picture from Saturday (23 weeks).... I look like I'm about to pop!


----------



## roxane1986

I wanna see pics!!


----------



## noasaint

Hi all!! I agree, let's see a bump pic. I've yet to post one but will. Just need to catch myself on a good day. I'm still feeling awkward in maternity clothes.

We had a great perinatalogist appnt today. Baby L is doing great, no signs of heart issues and her growth is right on track. She was stubborn though and didn't want her pic taken, she had her feet and arms across her face. The tech was nice enough to turn the 3D on for a couple of minutes and we managed to get this one shot. Was so surprised to see her!!!! I heard DH say "Wow." I think he now realizes there's actually a human in there. LOL.

https://imageserve.babycenter.com/0/000/146/PjtaJxrNyYyhOkcnJRrfMWWwR39xFvPb_lg.jpg


----------



## Lindylou

Glad you had a good scan. 

I xant sleep and having my first bit if dreaded heartburn!!


----------



## drsquid

lindy- i had 1 day of no heartburn... it was awesme.. sigh.. gaviscon and zantac are my friends.

noa - yay for 3d. i dont have any pics of my girl really cause she is tucked too low

afm- tomorrow is pic day. belly measured 35 weeks today but immuch wider than before. up another 4 lbs... 32 lbs total at 29 weeks. cervix is 30% effaced but not dilated or dilated. nice and posterior. ob didnt seem concerned/ booked the rest of my appts (including ones that will likely be after delivery just in case)


----------



## wana b a mom

noasaint, how nice you got a cute picture of baby L!!!! I can only imagine DHs reaction, so sweet <3

sorry about the heartburn Lindy :( were you able to take anything that would take it away?

drsquid, I hear you about the weight gain. I'm already 26 lb heavier and only 23 weeks 7 days (ok, pretty much 24 weeks) pregnant. My belly at 20 weeks was already measuring 28 weeks! so I am sure right now I am measuring 35 weeks +. 

I hope everyone has a great holiday season!! we celebrate Christmas so most likely next week I'll be a bit disconnected. I wish the best to each and everyone of you and may the new year bring lots of joy and health to you and your family! :hugs:

:xmas9::xmas7::xmas16::xmas14::xmas12::xmas10::xmas8::xmas6::xmas4::xmas23:


----------



## Lindylou

Thanks wana b. I did not take anything, too lazy to get out of bed so propped myself up with pillows. It either went or I fell asleep eventually!!


----------



## roxane1986

Wana!! I wanna see a pic of that baby bump!!
Merry xmas and happy new year to everyone of you!! It will be our best year with many more to come :) xox


----------



## drsquid

lindy- ive been there.... tend to wake up with it though.. 

it is weird. i got like 4 hrs of sleep the other night (couldnt fall asleep, heartburn etc then had dreams that my stomach hurt only to wake up and find... my stomach hurt... i was paranoid til i heard rumbles). last night i went to bed at 9:30 and got up at 8:15 and im exhausted and short of breath.

bump pic from yesterday. 29w 1d
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lindylou

Wow. Bump looks fabulous!!


----------



## roxane1986

Wow look at that bump!!! Those babies are healthy and growing for sure!!;)


----------



## roxane1986

If any of you would like to see my 25 week bump, I posted it in my journal yesterday! Please feel free to click on my joirnal in my signature!!;)


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello girls!!

nice bump pic drsqid!

here are two pics of my bump. One at 23 weeks (by the tree) and the other one at 24 weeks 3 days. I had my glucose test today and I've gained 29 lb already!! :wacko: yesterday was my perinatal appointment and everything looks good with babies and mom :flower:


----------



## wana b a mom

I can't upload the second picture :( it says the file is too larger :(


----------



## wana b a mom

here you go!


----------



## drsquid

thanks =) nice bump =)

here is mine yesterday at 30weeks
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 9


----------



## roxane1986

You look good wana! Very nice bump! Glad all is going well!!

Hope everybody had a nice christmas! Here we are all snoed in today! There was 3 feet of snow in front of my door! Dh went shoveling for an hr or so!! Urghh!!


----------



## roxane1986

Wow drsquid, look at that bump!! Very nice


----------



## Lindylou

Lovely bumps. Saw mw today. Said everything looking just as it should. I had gained 28lb.... Before Christmas :)


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you girls!

drsquid, you are looking good! how are you feeling?

roxane, I don't miss the snow at all!! ;) 

lindy, I am glad to know everything is looking good! how big is the baby now?


----------



## Lindylou

She didn't give an indication of size. Just said bump was all baby and feels a "good size" and measured fine. We don't get growth scans over here if measuring ok.

Glad everybody's bumps coming on well. Next year we will all be mummies.


----------



## drsquid

most dont get growth scans for the most part in the us without twins. that is the only reason im getting em. 

lindy- glad to hear all is good =) 

wana- thanks =) i feel good. still enjoying being pregnant


----------



## wana b a mom

Lindy, your ticker says 41 more days to go! time is quickly approaching!! do you have everything ready?


----------



## roxane1986

Have a great NYE ladies xo


----------



## noasaint

Aaawww, loving the pics!!!

Happy New Year everyone!!! So glad we're all still here and doing well. Today is our 3rd anniversary and DH didn't leave me a note or card or anything so he's in the doghouse. LOL.

I'll add my own bump pic here, I never take them but think I need to now. This is 29 weeks exactly.
https://imageserve.babycenter.com/18/000/148/9PHoAmGuU2HpBQerOlJZt2EIMjbP1J4s_lg.jpg


----------



## Lindylou

My ticker is a bit out ..... Should be 35 days!!!!

Think I have most stuff sorted. Just want to wash everything and hang it nicely but getting chest of drawers re delivered on 2nd so no point till then. Might get decorations down tomorrow and then it's getting ready for bump to arrive.... If I ever get the energy :) 

Sending you all love for what will be an adventurous 2013!!!


----------



## Lindylou

Just tried to wax my bikini line because when mw was feeling for head she did go kinda low down. Couldn't see a bloody thing I was doing but wax strips looked like carpets!!!!!


----------



## roxane1986

Noasaint, very cute bump :)

Lindy, you are brave to do the waxing on your own wow lol 

Happy new year ladies xo


----------



## wana b a mom

nice bump noasaint!!!!

lindy, I tried doing mine a few weeks back and already couldn't see a darn thing... next I am looking for a place to do it for me. I used to go to this Brazilian place that used bee wax... I loved it. I don't know if I'll find it here but I'll look.

Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## Lindylou

What's the difference with bee wax? I couldn't see anything really so have probably got an interesting design going on to use the midwives!!


----------



## drsquid

eh, im a wookie. but im single so... doubt ill be picking anyone up at my delivery... just cant be bothered


----------



## wana b a mom

drsquid :haha: you are crazy. 

lindy, beeswax is hard wax that's applied straight to the skin and when it dries they pull it off straight from the root without using a strip.


----------



## roxane1986

Oh so thats what my estheticien uses to do the lips.. My va-j-j was swollen and sore for 4 days after :S


----------



## drsquid

ha... im the one that is nuts... after the above statement =) i trim sometimes... if im going to wear a bathing suit i clean up.. if i have a bf that specifically requests it, then ill think about it but... other than that.. nah.. too itchy,


----------



## roxane1986

hey ladies... how is everybody doing?? Its been a while!!

the update on my part is the placenta is still complete placenta previa but still had no bleeding so thats good.. I finish work Feb 8th and my c-section is scheduled for March 21st!! Exactly 8 weeks from today!!:) At 29 weeks, baby was weighing 3.2 pounds!! :)


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello everyone!

Rox, please take it easy girl. I hope no complications until Csection day. I can't believe the date is almost here!

drsquid, how are you doing with those babies?

lindy, where are you dear? how is it going? home stretch now!!!! how are you feeling?

noasaint, how is everything going hun?

anyone else I missed?

AFM, I'm growing like crazy, but hanging in there. Trying to hurry up cleanning up this messy house after the move and getting babies' room ready. I'm starting to panic knowing that time is ticking and I just don't have as much energy anymore. Kind of frustrating but I have to take it easy.
My baby shower is on Feb 9th and I'm already getting some presents! so nice! <3 

hugs to all, please send us an update!
:hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Hi ladies. I finished work today :) :) but do have to pop in for a few hours on Tuesday, but nothing too strenuous. Bump has dropped a fair bit and grown quickly the past few weeks- hope its just fluid!! Seeing mw tomorrow so see what she says. 

Rox- not long till your LO arrives. 8 weeks will fly by... Can't believe my LO will be well here then!

Wana b- the tiredness is the hardest thing. Try and not overdo it. 

Hugs to all xx


----------



## wana b a mom

OMG Lindy, keep us posted!!! this is so exciting!!!!!!


----------



## Lindylou

Not sure if LO is engaged. Wasn't last time, she said head down but still free. Although I feel big mw said measuring spot on. It is so daunting that I will soon responsible for a little life and how much my world will change.


----------



## wana b a mom

oh you will be fine girl! I think it's a normal way of feeling, but I am sure you will do a fantastic job!


----------



## roxane1986

Glad to hear from you ladies!
Wana, I want to do so much as well but my body just aches at the end of the day! Take it easy!

Lindy, so soon for you!!:) cant wait! Did you grow alot in the last 8 weeks? I wonder if ill grow alot more!?


----------



## Lindylou

I didn't really show until November unless I wore something clingy. I would say the last 8 weeks a really definate bump gas grown... Now there is no denying it. Even looking back around Christmas it has grown a fair bit. I feel my thighs have gone big as well :( not good as I have never had good legs anyway. Will let you know what mw says. Xx


----------



## drsquid

rox= bummer on still having previa but glad there is no bleeding

lindy- so close

afm- im good. folks have been here for a while. cleaned my house and my garage etc. we bought some furniture and have been putting it together (me relax? never). tonight is my last night of work. nearly 3 hrs down, 9.5 to go). did my l&d tour last night which made my mom feel better. had my first NST which was funny, the babies booted the crap outta all the sensors. oh and the woman admitted she didnt measure fluid much and since i said i was a radiologist she asked me where to do it. just hoping to make it to after feb 7 cause we have a newborn care class that night wed like to go to


----------



## Lindylou

What date did they give you dr squid? X
I'm so glad to have finished work. Know i will have to be going in but would love to not have to work.


----------



## drsquid

yeah im pretty glad to be done. (well i will be). feel bad, a coworker is super crazy sick (in the icu etc) and i said i couldnt take on extra shifts. wasnt given an exact date, just that im likely to go into labor between 35-37 weeks and wont go past 39 weeks. and gonna get NST weekly and ob weekly to see if stuff stays good. next us is the 31st. very curious to see what they weigh. for some reason im wanting/thinking 2/13 (cuase thatll be a cool bday)


----------



## Lindylou

You can't take on extra shifts! I have just managed my regular hours and been exhausted. It's nothing to do with how you feel about your poor co worker, it's about you and your babies. Xx


----------



## drsquid

oh i know. i said no.. though to be honest i swear i rest more at work that at home. 4hrs down tonight.. 8.5 to go


----------



## roxane1986

Oh god, hope I dont grow too much in the next 8 weeks!! I had my boost from week 15 to 27.. Now its not too bad! 

Lindy and drsquid, you should post a pic of your bump before it disapears! Could be anytime now.. Wow!!

Drsquid, im the same, I rest more at work then at home but I have to smarten up now and relax!!!


----------



## drsquid

34 weeks.. forgive the mess
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 9









photo1.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## roxane1986

Nice round bump drsquid!! Wow you managed to have no stretch marks??


----------



## Lindylou

Nice bump!

I will have to try and post a pic. 

Just saw midwife. Head is engaged and as low as it can be. She has told me to rest and baby could come anytime.... But could be late. I don't mind when it arrives. Just hope
I can manage. X


----------



## roxane1986

Yay!!! Good luck lindy!!!:)


----------



## noasaint

Wow drsquid you look amazing!! Doesn't look like your ankles/leg have swollen and no stretch marks is awesome. 

Lindy....wishing you the very best, can't wait to hear the birth story.

AFM, unbelievably busy getting ready for Baby L. The nursery is almost done. I also don't work OT, too tired. Baby L is low down now although I don't think she's head down yet. Our last u/s is Tuesday so we're looking forward to it. Excited for her to finally get here.


----------



## Lindylou

Hope it's a nice birth story to share!


----------



## drsquid

noa- yay us... i have my next growth scan next thurs.. interested to see weights. bought a ton o stuff again today. babies r us is doing a buy one get one 50% off on mattress pads/ changing matt covers etc. plus the buy 2 boxes of pampers get a $20 gift card etc. yeah i have no swelling at all, im just very red. and yup so far so good in the stretchy department.


----------



## wana b a mom

Hey girls!

I'm so glad everyone is doing fine!

drsquid, your belly looks kind of like mine, ;) you look fantastic!! can't wait to hear their weights this week!!

lindy: you are almost there girl! I can't wait to see pictures of the little one!! don't stress, everything will be fine.

Noasaint, let us know how baby L is doing tomorrow! :hugs:

I went for my OBGYN last week and I was measuring 36 weeks at 29 weeks lol I wonder what I'm going to look like in a few weeks.
We bought a nice bookshelf in Ikea and put it in the babies room. We still have to put up the courtains and the animal decals we got. We have been taking some classes at the hospital and this weekend we want to get the 3D pictures. After that I will just wait until after the baby shower, which is Feb 9th, to get the rest of the stuff and we'll be pretty much ready for the babies to get here. It's exciting and also it starts to become a reality... I am kind of nervous about the first 3 months... specially the first month with the babies... as much as I can prepare I know there are a lot of things I would need to adjust and forget about my original plan. I hope my mom can come help me!


----------



## roxane1986

36 weeks is that considering your having twins or is it 36 weeks for singleton cause im sure with twins its normal to measure ahead!


----------



## wana b a mom

yes, it's normal to measure ahead. She's comparing me to a singleton pregnancy ;) just crazy to imagine what I'm going to look/feel like in a few weeks.


----------



## roxane1986

Oh ok yeh that makes sense!!:)
I am measuring 29 cm and i feel huge lol so i can just imagine! Oufff!! But im sure we will miss our bellies after!!


----------



## drsquid

They don't really have any good way to measure for twins other than ultrasound. Friday (at 34 weeks 2 days) I measured 44 (or 41 can't remember). It is just inches from the public bone and super non specific :) Thursday I get weights yay. Spent time with a friend today and got to cuddle her 7 week old. So hard to imagine I'll soon be cuddling mine


----------



## roxane1986

Yay drsquid, cant wait to hear the weight!!:)
Awww I love cuddling babies.. Cant wait to cuddle mine and be able to say, this cute baby is MINE!!!:) its pretty soon for you drsquid!!!:)


----------



## noasaint

Well, baby is measuring small again, about 2 weeks behind. No danger or anything but I go back in 3 weeks. If her growth is slow or worse they will induce the following week. I'm hoping she catches back up and that the placenta keeps on working but if I have to go at 38 weeks then so be it. Just glad she's doing fine for now.


----------



## roxane1986

Im sure she is just a smaller baby! 38 weeks is good too!!:)


----------



## Lindylou

All moving well here though - LO all soon be here xx


----------



## wana b a mom

noasaint, I agree, I am sure she's just a small baby, don't worry! 

lindy, any day now? thinking of you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

I don't know what I expect to feel- sort of like a sixth sense LO will make an appearance but I don't have that yet! I'm thinking another couple of weeks which I don't mind TBH!


----------



## wana b a mom

Can you sleep fine these days?


----------



## Lindylou

I am restless but never been a great sleeper. Up about 3 times for the bathroom and find that I am wide awake at 2am so go and watch rubbish tv. At least can have a lie in at the moment!!


----------



## drsquid

had my 2nd nst today... somehow between last week and this week the boy flipped to breech. is doesnt matter cause he is B and they will do vaginal as long as A is vertex (and im not opposed to section if it ends up safer). but.. man how did he do that. no wonder ive found him uncomfy


----------



## Lindylou

Amazing the way they move around in there! My LO hasn't really changed position! Lazy baby. X


----------



## roxane1986

Oh i have no idea what my baby is doing inside of me but i know he is starting to hurt me.. Right beside my belly button he's always kicking or stretching there and now it feels like i have a bruise from the inside!! He moves ALL the time! But its ok cause the odd times, he is lazy and i freak out but then he gets back into his routine fast enough lol


----------



## wana b a mom

I couldn't sleep well last night.... I was having nightmares about breast feeding and hospital bags... weird... I guess because I made my hospital bag last night and I kept thinking I forgot to put something in there...
Next week I have 2 doctor's appointments, one is with my OBGYN, the other one is with the perinatal doctor. I finally made an appointment to go see a pediatrician the following week (on Feb 14). So many things to do, so little time!


----------



## drsquid

wana- wow that is busy. it gets more busy toward the end. yesterdy was my 2nd nst, today was a growth scan and ob. next week i have ob, nst and newborn care class., still havent packed a bag

amazingly enough boy was back to head down today since breech yesterday and given how uncomfy ive been this afternoon im thinking he may have flipped again. crazy booger. they didnt gain as much as i hoped (she is now 5lbs 2 and he is 5lbs 3) so less than half a pound in a month. ob was happy though and says they look good. and apparenlty the boy has tons of hair


----------



## roxane1986

Well drsquid, for twins that is awesome weight!! They are ready anytime now!!! :) So exciting

I am not that busy for some reason.. I dont have twins but I do have complete placenta previa.. I see my ob every 2 weeks and thats it! I should get another u/s but I dont know when yet... probly in a few weeks, a lil before my c-section! 
Wana, I didnt have nightmares about breastfeednig but Im sooo worrried not to be able too.. I want to breastfeed sooo bad that Im scared I wont be able too for some reason! ughh!! the main reason is cause I had a nipple piered for a year about 6-7 years ago.. they say it doesnt affect it but I dunno!


----------



## Lindylou

Rox- don't beat yourself up if you can't. I will try but have bottles ready in case it doesn't work out. Some people can bf one then struggle with their
2nd. Just do your best. 
I'm going to be a mum this month!!!!!


----------



## roxane1986

Yippppy Lindy!!!!! That is crazy!!!! :) And my c-section is in less then 7 weeks!!! 
Can't wait to hear about your birth story and see pictures!!:)


----------



## wana b a mom

crazy how time has flown by! I'll be 30 weeks tomorrow and I'll have 8 more weeks to go, if that! 
Lindy, yes, you will be a mom this month and from the loos of it drsquid will be joining you! so exciting guys!!!! I can't wait to see pictures of the babies too!

drsquid, I also think their weights are awesome! good job!!! I'm sure it's getting more and more uncomfortable. I'm surprised they can still flip around at this point, you would think they run out of space already.

noasaint, I hope everything is good with you hun :hugs:

rox, I really don't know why I had nightmares. I went to the Bfeeding class and they really make you feel like you absolutely have to bfeed or else you are not providing good care for your baby... I think they over do it. I will give it my best and that's all I can give, so if it doesn't work or if I'm going insane with bfeeding 2, I will do formula. Of course i will try pumping too but you never know what could happen. I think as new parents we have to be flexible in knowing that not everything we plan can go exactly as we planned for, so be it.
baby shower this weekend for you rox!! have fun!!!

btw, I went to an infant safety and CPR class last night. Very informative. If you all get a chance to take one I highly recommend it.

:hugs: to all


----------



## Lindylou

Just saw mw. Baby is so low down it hurt when she pushed. Seeing her again on Wednesday. All ok. Just waiting game now!


----------



## roxane1986

yay.. my baby shower sunday!!! I CANNOT wait!!! It has been the longuest week ever.. and now the longuest day!!!!!! I go to my friends baby shower tomorrow too!! hehe


----------



## roxane1986

Lindy... good luck.. cause it can happen anytime!! :) Can't wait!


----------



## Lindylou

So jealous of you ladies having baby showers. They sound fun bee don't have them over here. Hope yours goes well rox


----------



## roxane1986

thx!!! Yeh its such a good thing to have especially because you get soooo much stuff so you don't have alot to buy and you get alot of little things too that you wouldnt think of which is nice! Too bad you don't have those where you are!


----------



## drsquid

i enjoyed my babyshower at my house (did a combo holiday party) and had one at work. still gotta send thank yous to work which is tough cause the person making the list screwed it up. 

yay soon babies for everyone =)

breastfeeding- i plan on doing it. have a pump (hospital grade) but still have to get the bags and bottles for it. if i have to supplement ill supplement. but yeah i think that is the problem with the classes.. they tend to be so all or nothing. the baby needs to eat. if you stress mom and baby out then the baby may associate boobs with hunger pain etc. so a small amount of formula before to take the edge off, or formula after may do the trick til enough milk comes in


----------



## Lindylou

They say over here not to mix till 6 weeks old but book I read said ok to combination feed.


----------



## drsquid

There is what "they" say and then there is what may or may not work for you. I don't have any kids yet but if the baby is losing weight or you are both struggling everyone I've heard of has said that adding formula helped them get over the hump without making themselves or the baby miserable


----------



## wana b a mom

I know what you mean drsquid, you can't listen to everyone or else you might go nuts... I think we should decide as moms what to do with our babies. We don't want to harm them, and I am sure we won't, if we do either way.

Rox, let us know how the shower went and if you managed to get the dresser you wanted.

Noasaint, I hope everything is ok.

Lindy, how are you doing?


----------



## noasaint

Hi ladies!! Getting so close for lots of us, very exciting. Can't wait to see some birth announcements.

I'll be BF too if I can. I had a breast reduction 7 years ago so we're not sure if the ducts were left in tact. I've got 4 different brands of bottles on hand just in case and formula of course. I hope to be able to pump so DH can get up in the middle of the night with a bottle and I can sleep sometimes. So if she doesn't latch I'm fine with that, I'll just keep pumping.

Had a slight scare today but all is ok. For two days I barely felt any movements and last night I drank some o.j. and laid on my left side to do kick counts and felt maybe 2 in a long stretch of time. I used my doppler and found the HB just fine so I waited till I saw the OB today. They hooked me up to a fetal monitor for 20 minutes for a non stress test. Baby L is doing fine, she's just not making big movements anymore so I can't feel them but the test showed she's definitely constantly moving. Today I had a few big movements I felt so that was reassuring. From now on I'll be on the monitor for 20 to 30 minutes each appointment. today's word was that they want to induce me at 39 weeks since she's measuring small and my age is working against us. I'm freaked out to say the least. I'm glad we prepared everything early but it's starting to be very real now!!!


----------



## roxane1986

I had a wonderful shower! It was perfect! I posted pictures in my journal!
No I didnt find a dresser but me and dh will go shopping tomorrow!

Noasaint.. That is scary!!! Glad you got some reassurance today though!!


----------



## wana b a mom

that's great Rox! I'll go to youur journal next to take a peak ;)

noa, don't worry!! baby L will be fine and you'll do great! did they tell you her measurements? keep in mind they are not 100% accurate. 5 more weeks girl!!!! so exciting!!

Lindy, 40 weeks today!!!! yeepeeeee!!!!! I can't wait to see pictures soon!!

how's it going drsquid?

My perinatal appointment was good, overall. Baby A is measuring 3 lb 10 oz and baby B is measuring 3 lb 11 oz. Both weights are right on target and cervix is nice and closed. The only thing is baby B is showing extra fluid in his lungs and he has to be monitored closely. Doctor said it is typically the case with boys to have this issue and that it usually clears up before giving birth, however if it doesn't, he's going to have to have surgery to open up the urethra :(. I am a little worried but I am hoping it's going to go away on its own. We just have to wait and see...


----------



## Lindylou

Saw mw again today and rebooked for Monday when I will be 41 weeks. She offered to do a sweep but as I'm content, everything ok with baby she said wait and let nature do its thing! She said baby is very chilled out. BH is always around 120-130 and not a big kicker. I think he/she is saving their energy for when it is here!!


----------



## wana b a mom

:happydance: Lindy!! how are you feeling?


----------



## drsquid

Wana - fluid in his lungs or kidneys? Since you were saying urethral surgery I'm assuming you meant kidneys. Yeah it is more commen in boys and often due to something called a posterior urethral valve (a little bit of extra skin that doesn't go away properly when the urethral becomes a tube). Congrats on the weights and cervix. 


Lindy- so close. I just can't picture going into labor I just have a feeling I'll get induced. 

Afm- I'm good. 36 weeks today. Tomorrow is the newborn care class after which my parents will be happy for me to go into labor. Have my 3rd nst today and then going to a staff meeting at work (I'm on leave but the food is always fabu). Also picking up a bunch of diapers from a twin mom


----------



## Lindylou

I just feel the same. The only difference really is a pressure low down because babies head is engaged. I can sort of feel it as I walk and I go to the toilet tons more!! Other than that I honestly feel just the same. 

Going to be lots of babies on here soon xx


----------



## roxane1986

Lindy, wow anytime now!!:) good luck xxx

Wana, baby boy will be fine :) no worries!! Glad they are both at good weight!!:)


----------



## Lindylou

Wana- they are really good weights for where you are at.


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks ladies, yes drsquid, it's his kidneys... sorry O forgot to mention it before! :dohh:

lindy, how was the weekend? any news or still waiting? have they said anything as of when they would induce you if baby doesn't show up?

OMG drsquid, you are doing so well!!! how was last week's class? 

I had my baby shower this past weekend and it was so nice! None of my "friends" could come (as I moved to South Florida last fall) but my brother's friends who I also know (they are BTW really really sweet and nice) and his partner's mom partner's daughter came, and also the guys were allowed to come (I didn't want a real baby shower but mostly a get together) so DH came along. We had a really good time and got presents that mostly friends and family sent over. It was sweet! :flower: and we felt very loved and spoiled <3

Happy Monday everyone!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## roxane1986

Wana, glad you enjoued ur baby shower!!:) it feels more real now doesnt it??:) soo soon ull have ur babies in ur arms!!:)


----------



## wana b a mom

yes, it does!

I'm going to go ahead and wash all the clothes, blankets, etc... I know I still have 8 weeks to go but I feel like I have to have everything ready, you know?
We have to get the car seats this week and install them before the weekend because we have a car seat inspection on Saturday. My God, it is getting so close now! :happydance:


----------



## roxane1986

Yeh I finished washing everything and putting everything in place all we need now is buy our new car and then install the carseat! No need to do it now since I plan to buy a new car before the baby comes!!:)


----------



## wana b a mom

ok, so 31 weeks is not too early to wash their clothes, right? I thought I was exaggerating a bit too much and that I should wait a couple of more weeks... I just want to go ahead and have everything ready plus make their bags to go to the hospital :)


----------



## roxane1986

No I really dont think its too early! Atleast ull be able to relax after!:)
Almost bought a car today! The guy was sooo pushy it was hard to say no! It was a good deal but I just didnt want to rush it! I was planning to buy a car within 2-3 weeks not one day!! But i go back tomorrow so we'll see! They are soo hard to say no too!


----------



## Lindylou

Hey ladies- little Thomas James Holland arrived at 3:22am on Sunday morning!! Just home and bit wobbly but he is amazing. Just wait till you cuddle your little ones I just cannot describe it xxx


----------



## wana b a mom

*OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!  Lindy!!!!!!* *congratulations on your little bundle of joy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :yipee::yipee::yipee: I am so happy for you!!!!! I knew something was up when you didn't say a word, how are you feeling?? please do tell all the details (of course when you get a chance) and post a pic or two of the sweet little Thomas! :happydance: what was his weight? height? are you breast feeding? :happydance:


----------



## noasaint

Congrats Lindy!!!! Looking forward to your birth story.


----------



## roxane1986

Yayyyy!!! Congrats!!!!:) so exciting! Glad you are home and everybody is doing well!!:) cant wait to see pictures :)


----------



## drsquid

yay lindy congrats!!!!

rox- i bought my car where and from who i did cause he dindt pressure me at all.. did i get the best deal? who knows but we chatted about travel, and cars and whatever. id prefer him get the commission. 

bought another outfit today, realized i dindt really have newborn stuff for the girl (not much for the boy either really... lots of onsies but no real outfit). got this at costco for 9 bucks https://www.boscovs.com/StoreFrontW...=1652431954&catargetid=1787551816&cagpspn=pla


----------



## roxane1986

Ended up buying a brand new kia soul 2u 2013 full equiped I have really everything and added so many things, 4 winter and 4 summer tires with rims and mags, trailer hitch, starter, carpets even in the trunk... Im very satisfied with the deal we should get it friday!!:)


----------



## wana b a mom

congrats rox!! so cool to have a brand new car!

drsquid, that's a really good deal. I may have to costco myself to see what I can find. I also just realized I only have 4 outfits for the boys (8 but I'm counting 4 each) I had bought a ton of 3 months and 6 month sizes but nothing small :( I am lost again... how many should I get? DH says 7 each... I'm thinking they should grow pretty quick plus the 3 month stuff shrinks? :shrug:


----------



## drsquid

Plus a lot of stuff is different sizes despite saying it is the same size. I figure they will mostly wear onsies at the beginning anyway. Target has fab prices too. We just happened to be at Costco.


----------



## dashka

drsquid said:


> Plus a lot of stuff is different sizes despite saying it is the same size. I figure they will mostly wear onsies at the beginning anyway. Target has fab prices too. We just happened to be at Costco.

Hey Dr.S - just budding in here....was thinking about you today and wondered how you were doing so searched for you! Yay you are 37 weeks!! awesome and expecting a boy and girl!!! that is great!!!:thumbup::happydance:

Hope all goes well!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

dash- awww thanks =) yeah im ready. my parents keep pushing on my belly and saying... out out =) how are you?


----------



## wana b a mom

oh my gosh 37 weeks!! take a picture of the belly!!!!


----------



## drsquid

I have pics but on my phone at the moment. I'll put it up later


----------



## Lindylou

Hey ladies how are you all feeing? Xxxx


----------



## roxane1986

Im doing great!! How are u and tge LO lindy?? Pictures please?!:)


----------



## dashka

drsquid said:


> dash- awww thanks =) yeah im ready. my parents keep pushing on my belly and saying... out out =) how are you?

Aww... that's awesome -hope the time goes fast for you...I'm okay thanks -our IVF in November failed :cry: but trying again in March (start cycle in 2 weeks)...
Do you mind if I tell the ladies on the TTC#!-35+ thread how you're doing? I'm sure they would be thrilled for you...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

Of course, tell away :) march is a good month... My 40th is march 3


----------



## noasaint

Hi ladies!! I keep stalking to see when drsquid has those babies :)

Lindy, how's motherhood going?

Not much here, still doing last minute things. My ankles and feet are sooooooo swollen now and I don't sleep much.

I agree about March, it's good month. My mom, my MIL and now Baby L will all have March birthdays :)


----------



## roxane1986

Yes definitly a good month!! :) my c-section march 21 and our wedding anniversary is march 15!!:)


----------



## Lindylou

I can't upload photos from my phone I don't think so will try and get my laptop out. 
Thomas is a handful but wonderful :) He just doesn't like sleep!! He has a clean bum, full belly, lot of cuddles then cries because he won't fall asleep. Having said that last night was the best he has been through the night. Slept for 3 hours between feeds. Won't count my chickens though :D xxxx

Not long to go ladies!!


----------



## drsquid

Lindy- oy on the not sleeping. Hopefully it is a sign of good things to come (the increased recent sleeping). 

Keep forgetting to post pics when I'm on the computer. 

Plan for today https://www.skipolinispizza.com/prego.php


----------



## wana b a mom

Lindy, I can't wait to see pictures of Thomas. I wonder why he doesn't like to sleep? could it be too cold or too warm or to bright in the room? maybe he just wants to be cuddled? bless his heart! <3 <3

drsquid, that pizza sounds sooooo good!!!! when my time comes, could you please send me a slice? man I want pizza now! so how was it? anything to report? don't tell me it worked and you had the babies already?!

nothing much to report here either, I just want to share some pictures of the "almost" ready babies room:


----------



## Lindylou

The room is beautiful wana b. going to be a lucky baby coming home to that. No idea why Thomas won't sleep. He gets himself really tired out and fights going to sleep. He really does love cuddles. Want to try and get him happy settling and chilling on his own. 

Hugs to all you mummies 2be :) xxxx


----------



## noasaint

Wana I just love it!!!! OMG of course now I'm rethinking our room.

We actually just finished our nursery about 30 minutes ago so here is Baby L's room. It's hard to tell from the pics but the walls are pale lavendar and the curtains have white dragonflies all over them. Covered up her name of course, only a few more weeks for the big reveal!

https://imageserve.babycenter.com/17/000/155/ajK1tsO2bA4ro2HeaWNIFPMvptrqNX1J_lg.jpg

https://imageserve.babycenter.com/8/000/155/Fd9a5rPvCQ403zjS5mh3SNrhsZo8XpDB_lg.jpg

https://imageserve.babycenter.com/3/000/155/GNo27QJv4sEmPcWrKu7Tc5L3bgoiJ73N_lg.jpg


----------



## drsquid

Awww love both of your rooms!!! 

Pizza was good but nada so far. Ate 3 slices yesterday and 2 today and no contractions nothing.


----------



## roxane1986

Wow beautiful rooms!! They are both very nice!

Drsquid, good luck it miht happen tonight!! xxx


----------



## Lindylou

No saint- room is so pretty. Love the colour!

Strange you saying about pizza.... the night I went into labor we were going to order curry (very hot!) but ended up ordering spicy pizza from dominos... 3 hours later!!!!


----------



## noasaint

Funny, I was just thinking about dragging DH out for spicy thai food this weekend possibly. We had pizza the last 2 days and nothing.


----------



## drsquid

another day, another slice of pizza, still pregnant. have an ob appt and nst tomorrow. sigh. 38 weeks tomorrow


----------



## wana b a mom

noa, baby L's room is soooo cute!!!!! I love the colors, and the tree, and all the animals <3 very cute! why did you say you are re-thinking the room? I think it loos so nice ;)

drsquid, let us know what the doctor says. Would they induce you? how are you feeling? 

lindy, how is Thomas doing? how are you doing? 

DH and I went to get our car seats inspected on Saturday. The hospital staff was very clear: "the car seats need to be already installed, all we'll do is inspect to make sure they are installed properly". Well, my dear dear dear DH procrastinated until the last minute, right before we were about to leave the house, to open up the boxes and make an attempt to read instructions and install the car seats. :grr: Of course we had to go with the car seats uninstalled. Thank God we got this nurse (part of the staff that was checking on the car seats) and she was so nice... she helped us installing them properly and made sure we both understood how to do it ourselves. Anyway, the whole thing just made me think: Gosh, we might not be ready to handle these babies!!! :wacko: I was so frustrated with DH!! I kept thinking: if we can't even do this, how are we going to handle the babies! :shrug: :( of course most of this drama inside my head was becasue of hormones.... but still.... :wacko::cry:


----------



## drsquid

Wana- how frustrating. We took ours over to the chp (california highway patrol) who assisted me in installing them (ie mostly walked me through it)... Mom isn't as strong as me and dad has hand issues (missing 2 fingers on his left hand and severe muscle wasting on the right). Def amusing climbing over seats hugely pregnant. 

Gotta take my 38 week pics today. Sorry I keep not posting pics, I sit on the couch with my phone a lot of the day (have no lap for the laptop anymore and don't wanna be rude and hide in my room). It is too funny Everytime I go more than a few hours without posting on fb I get people asking if I'm in labor. They will induce me Monday. See the Ob today and have an nst. Ob is in a conference across the bay in sf all day thurs and fri so have to hope for no day delivery either of those days.


----------



## Lindylou

I think it's really good that over there they help you and check car seats are installed properly. The shops over here will fit them for you but more often than not you don't want them fitted there and then.


----------



## wana b a mom

yeah Lindy, it's actually nice that there are places you can go here to have them check and inspected, as they say a very high percentage of car seats are incorrectly installed. They also told me not to hang any toys around the babies or put those mirrors where you can see the babies in the back if you are driving. They say they do more harm than good as the parent driving would get distracted and get on more accidents becasue of them.

OMG drsquid, Monday! already!!?? I forget, are the babies heads down? how are you feeling? are you ready? oh man, I know I would be excited, anxious and a bit nervous too... jeez, I get like that now just thinking about it and I still have 7 more weeks to go! (God willing)
where's the picture!?

that reminds me, I should take some too... I haven't since like 4 or 4 weeks ago....

how is everyone doing?


----------



## Lindylou

Me and dh are taking so many pics of Thomas. Will get on laptop at some point and show you my gorgeous man xx


----------



## noasaint

Well it was an interesting day today. Baby L's growth rate has slowed considerably. I'm scheduled for induction next Thursday. I'll post as soon as I can with hopefully a healthy birth story!


----------



## drsquid

Noasaint- sorry about the iugr but yay for seeing the baby soon. 

Wana- It doesn't feel real. Everyday I wake up and I'm like... Really no labor nothing... Hopefully I'll spontaneously go into labor tomorrow cause my Ob is on anyway which would rock. I feel fine but my pelvis hurts when I stand up and I'm just tired of waiting.


----------



## roxane1986

noasaint, Thursday!! Well Im sure everything will be fine!! :) Can't wait to see pictures!! Good luck xoxo

Good luck Drsquid! Cant wait to hear your birth story!! :)


----------



## wana b a mom

noasaint, I am sorry baby L is not growing :( but I am sure she'll be fine once she comes into this world. Let us know how you are doing. I'll be thinking about you!!

drsquid, any news? I'm also thinking about you, wondering if anything has happened since Friday. 

Lindy, I am patiently awaiting for pictures of Thomas and full report of labor and delivery ;) I bet you are busy but when you get a chance let us meet your beautiful baby boy!

I am here, 33 weeks and now beginning to get feet and hands (and face and...) swollen. My wedding ring is stuck to my finger, and I can't seem to be able to get it out :( what happened? hmmmm and sleeping at night is no longer fun. I don't get a good night sleep, I get too hot and it's so hard to turn around... it's so much effert to go to pee at night that I get fully awake and then I can't go back to sleep :( Last night I had this dream that I gave birth and I wasn't able to see the babies for weeks... it was not a dream, it was a nightmare! :cry:


----------



## roxane1986

oh wana, I took off my wedding ring a few weeks ago because I didnt want this to happen!! :S try to take it off every hr or so.. try in the water.. if you manage to take it off, leave it off until after birth! This is normal! Drink lots of water and lift your legs as much as you can! 
I feel your pain of how hard it is to turn at night.. omg.. Im sooo sore and I wake up dh everytime cause Im like a whale in bed lol Hang in there :)


----------



## drsquid

Wana- so I had a few kinda painful contractions last night and this am then mostly just felt like I was getting my period. Tmi but I've had brown stuff since my sweep weds but that increased today. Emailed the doc to ask whether I should worry but she didnt seem concerned just said to call the advice nurse if I'm worried. So either real labor will start tonight or I go in tomorrow for induction. Babies are super active today so I'm not too concerned


----------



## Lindylou

Oooo good luck dr squid. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## wana b a mom

drsquid, it seems like you are making progress. How are you doing today? what did the doctor say? I thought they were inducing you today if there was no signs of babies during the weekend.

rox, I am trying like crazy with the ring and nothing. I drink about 3 liters of water a day and I am trying to move my fingers around so the swelling would go down, but nothing. :( I'll keep trying!!


----------



## Lindylou

Wannabe- have you tried putting ice pack on your hand and keeping it elevated? 

Hope you are all ok. X


----------



## roxane1986

Good luck drsquid!! Cant wait to hear and see ur babies!!:)


----------



## noasaint

Stalking the thread for news on drsquid. Hope those babies are here and healthy!!!

Freaking out about my own induction for Thursday. I'm sooooooo not mentally ready.


----------



## Lindylou

No saint- I was 40+5 and still not ready!!


----------



## roxane1986

Noasaint, youll be ready when ur baby will be here!!;) good luck hun!! Such a great week!


----------



## wana b a mom

noasaint, I know you are going to do just fine. I think roxane is right, we are not going to be ready enough, these babies are just going to come into our lives and our motherly instinct will kick in ;)

lindy, I didn't try the ice but yesterday I read that in some cases, when a pregnant woman is getting hands and face swollen the doctor may advise to rest, so that's what I did... by early afternoon the ring came off!! thank God!! not I just have some sort of red scar (it was really hurting) but that will go away soon 
how is Thomas?

drsquid, we are thinking of you!!! 

This is a great week indeed :happydance:


----------



## Lindylou

Exciting week on here!!

Thomas is doing great- he has seriously upped his feeding the past couple of days so me said he is getting ready for a growth spurt. He was feeding every hour last night so very tired today. Get plenty of rest and sleep while you can ladies!!


----------



## wana b a mom

I can't believe he's 2 weeks already! when is the first doctor's appointment after they are born? (I mean pediatrician)


----------



## Lindylou

The midwife has been out 4 times to check on him and had a health visitor come today. We see our GP for a 6 week check and then injections start at 8 weeks. The thought of my little man having injections is horrible!


----------



## wana b a mom

oh wow, 4 times already, that's nice. How are you feeling after giving birth?
I bet you are dreading the shots... I know I will too :cry: I already asked the pediatrician if it's absolutely necessary to do so many... he said they have to follow whatever the national standard requires... poor babies :cry:


----------



## Lindylou

The past few days I have felt a lot better, just tired, but I didn't have a straightforward delivery so they said recovery would be slower. You will be up and about in a few days I'm sure! 
How is everybody feeling? Xx


----------



## roxane1986

Urghhh!!!! My itchy belly is keeping me up!!:( im so tired! But this is driving me crazy, I dont scratch I rub and from 1 till 4 I put a wet cloth on my belly, helped but not enough!!! I put cream more then 3 times a day! I take a bath with oatmeal twice a day... What should I do!! I know its cause of all the stretch marks that came out in the past week but I still have 3 weeks!! I need my sleep!!:(


----------



## Lindylou

Roxane- I rubbed almond oil on bump and boobs after shower and if it itched. Really helped me. X


----------



## wana b a mom

rox, my legs have started itching and they have this small rash in some spots, not too bad but my doctor said that if it bothers me I could apply Cortisone cream. I would call your doctor and check to see if he recommends it for you as some doctors may have particular over the counter medicine that don't recommend during pregnancy. Again, my doctor said it was fine. I wouldn't use the extra strength but I would use it if it was bothering me that much.


----------



## roxane1986

I have it on my legs too and it also started on my hips and inner thighs! Urghhh! I have tried so many things! Spent soo much money on different lotions and oils!


----------



## Lindylou

Excessive itching is something they so check so call your clinic if its excessive and they may do blood tests.


----------



## Lindylou

I wish I was still pregnant and had all this to look forward to although I wouldn't want to miss my cuddles with Thomas.... Sleep would be good though :) Enjoy and make the most of any rest you can get now. The more rested you are the better position you are in to recover and look after LO. I would've rested more if I knew then. Xx


----------



## noasaint

Wow, your poor itchy mommas!!! Thankfully I didn't get that. I have used Bio Oil for the entire pregnancy but I do live in extreme humidity. Hope something works ladies!!

Induction is tomorrow, I'm so scared!!! Just got my nails done and it felt really good. It feels so weird to not be working and to realize I will be a mom as early as tomorrow.


----------



## roxane1986

I used bio oil at the beginning but then had an episode of itchy belly about 4-5 weeks ago so switched to lotion , itching went away and then stretch marks appeared and now the itchiness! I go see my ob next wednesday, ill tell him!

Noasaint!!!!! So excited for you!!!! Cant wait to hear all about it!!:) good luck! Youll do great!!


----------



## roxane1986

I used bio oil at the beginning but then had an episode of itchy belly about 4-5 weeks ago so switched to lotion , itching went away and then stretch marks appeared and now the itchiness! I go see my ob next wednesday, ill tell him!

Noasaint!!!!! So excited for you!!!! Cant wait to hear all about it!!:) good luck! Youll do great!!


----------



## Lindylou

Good luck no saint. You will be fine and hopefully have your LO tomorrow :) xxx

Rox- if its really bad phone them and let them know. I had really itchy hands and couldn't rest because was driving me nuts and mw was going to so bloods if it didn't stop. Can't remember what she was checking though ... Baby brain!!


----------



## wana b a mom

rox, that is true, if the itching is pretty bad, call your doctor. They may have to prescribe you with something else (it may not be dry skin or hormones). Ask if you can use the cortisone! good luck!

noasaint! omg, tomorrow is the big day. Best of luck!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: try to sleep well tonight although I am sure it will be hard. Relax on your last day of pregnancy! your baby will be in your arms very very soon :flower:

drsquid, if you are reading, I hope everything went well! let us know how you are doing! :hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

how did it go noasaint? what about you drsquid?


----------



## roxane1986

Cant wait to hear updates from the new mamas.. noasaint and drsquid?!

I went for blood work and its not the liver problem so thats good but its PUPPS which the only cure for that is labor .. that means Ill have to live with that for 3 weeks! Its anightmare.. The itch and rash is all over my body! hands and feet are the most itchy now and at night its aweful! I see my dr Monday afternoon I will beg him to give me something better then calimine and benadryl cause that doesnt do much! 

Wana, I didnt see my dr yet but the pharmacist didnt recommend cortison cream! :S I saw online that its safe so when its really bad at night and I can't sleep at all then I put a little.. but last night I put a cold cloth on my hands and feet it helped but I was freezing lol


----------



## Jimmysrabbit

I've been lurking here for a while and I've been checking back here a couple of times a day for an update on how DrSquid had got on....found this and thought I would share for those of you who are excited on her behalf.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/twins-triplets-multiples/1566025-you-due-you-having-remember-update-after-you-deliver-10.html
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## noasaint

Thank you Deborah! So happy for drsquid!

Quick update.....went in for induction Wed at 8 PM. Had baby at 4:40 AM on Friday, took only 8 pushes in 15 mins once I was fully dilated. 2nd degree tear but oh well. My little angel is named Leyton Sera and she was 5lbs 10 oz. We are still in the hospital as her billirubin was off this morning but expect to go home tomorrow and then I can post a pic.


----------



## roxane1986

Great updates! 
Congratulations drsquid, your babies are adorable!!

Noasaint, yay.. Congratulations on ur baby girl! Cant wait to see pictures!:)


----------



## Lindylou

Congratulations dr squid and nosaint. Little tiny gorgeous perfect babies!!!! Thrilled for you both. Xx

How you bearing up rox? Xxx


----------



## roxane1986

Im still the same if not worst!! During the day I can live with it cause I pit ice pack or take a cold bath but nights are nightmares! I see my ob tomorrow afternoon so Im really praying he can give me something! I put hydrocortison cream only at night on my hands because they are unbearable! Hope its ok!


----------



## Lindylou

I only had 24 hours of itching at it was horrible so my heart goes out to you. I found ice helped and I wrapped a cold wet towel around my hands at night. Hope you bearing up xx


----------



## drsquid

Aww thanks for posting for me. I'm generally on my
Phone so I can't post pics etc plus it is so busy. The babies are up all night. Lots of doc visits cause Oliver's bilirubin was too high (from his bruise) and he keeps losing weight but my milk is finally in so...

Rox- sorry about the itching. You are so close. So exciting!!!

Noasaint- congrats. Jealous of your short labor. I got a 2nd degree too.


----------



## Lindylou

Rox- when are you due?


----------



## roxane1986

Drsquid, great to hear from you! Hope little oliver starts gaining weight soon!! xx

Lindy, i have my c-section on march 21! So 17 more sleeps! Its not alot but with the itching it makes it wayyyy longer! I see my dr today! Maybe he'll even move my c-section closer cause its so bad! I dunno!


----------



## Lindylou

Rox- I would lay it on thick and try and get it brought forward. Good luck at appointment. Xx


----------



## roxane1986

What the earliest you think would be ok? 37 weeks or is it still too early? Right now its scheduled at 38 weeks!


----------



## roxane1986

Baby was already 5.5 lbs at 34 weeks


----------



## Lindylou

I'm not sure to be honest. They will probably weigh up how stresses you are and how developed LO is. Big hugs honey xxxx


----------



## roxane1986

Thx lindy! I will update after my appt today at 3:45!


----------



## wana b a mom

Jimmysrabbit, thanks so much for giving us drsquid's update!!!! drsquid, congrats!! you did wonderfully, so happy you had vaginal delivery. How's breastfeeding? 

noasaint, huge congrats!!!! such a smooth delivery!! and baby girl doing well :hugs: 

for both of you girls, how are the babies doing with the bilirubin? is it under control?

rox, I am sorry you are suffering so much with the itch :( I hope the doctor can give you something else to put on at night time. Hang in there!!! :hugs:

Lindy: how's your baby boy doing? you still owe us pictures! ;)

I have my perinatal appointment tomorrow. I can't wait to see how my boys are doing. I really hope they are growing well and that baby B's extra kidney fluid has gone away.

Hug to you all girls! :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Hope everything goes well wannabe. I did start putting pics onto laptop ready to put a pic on here but Thomas was so cranky I didn't get to do it!

How did it go rox?


----------



## roxane1986

My dr prescribed me an hydrocortisone cream 1% to put on 3 times a day and benadryl, he said it might help, it might not, so i see him monday and if its just as bad or worst, we'll have the c-sectiin earlier before i go nuts! He said its totally safe to use hydrocortisone cause he said it wont go to tge placenta and if it did, its beneficial for the baby cause it helps to mature the lungs which is not a bad thing cause we might hace to take him out at 37 weeks! So we shall see!


----------



## Lindylou

Hope it eases things rox- you might get to see your little boy in just over a week! Xx


----------



## roxane1986

I know its crazy! So all negative turns into positive in the end!


----------



## wana b a mom

everything went well! no more extra fluid on baby's kidneys :happydance:
baby A is 5 LB and 7 OZ. Baby B is 5 lb and 3 OZ. ;)

OBGYN appointment this Thursday and every Tuesday from now on with the perinatal doctor. He said, btw, that he won't let me pass 38 weeks. He said I am doing really well and babies look good. His words were: "everything after 34 weeks is just gravy, if your babies were born today they would not have complications" I still want to be able to carry them full term though, so here I come for 4 more weeks of pregnancy!!


----------



## roxane1986

Wow great update wana!! Must be so relieved to know that whenever they decide to come, its safe!!!:) so happy for you xxx


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks Rox!!!
so today my OBGYN scheduled my csection, since the perinatal doctor said he won't let me pass week 38. My date is April 3rd (pending doctor's confirmation as she may be away that day) 3 more weeks and 6 days! 

OMG, I am so happy for hockey, she got her BFP!! :happydance:

I hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## roxane1986

Yay!!! Not long to wait anymore!!! My due date was april 4!!

I know im so happy for hockey, and this time its very promissing!!:)


----------



## wana b a mom

we are so close now Rox! so exciting!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

how are you feeling tonight?


----------



## roxane1986

I am feeling better!:) its still itchy but nothing compared to how it was before! I wake up about twice a night I put calimine lotion and i get back to bed so as long as i can sleep at night im happy :)

I started getting acid reflux! Ughh! Didnt get any heart burns during my pregnancy so i was lucky but now acid reflux, i take 1 gaviscone at night and it does the job so thats good!!:) also, have yellow discharge, i notice it cause of my panty liner, its not thick, nor smelly, so im thinking im leaking urine... I dunno!
How are you doing wana? Anything new?


----------



## Lindylou

Great news wannabe. 

Glad things have eased a little rox.

Saw GP today- think Thomas has a bit of silent reflux or colic :( I'm exhausted.


----------



## Lindylou

Rox- when so you get checked again? My sil slowly lost her waters....probably not but you never know!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

nothing else new on my side, besides the tentative csection date and the babies' weights... keep getting big and heavy, but that's really not new lol

rox, I think lindy is right, I have heard that any unusual discharge could be a sign of labor. At this pint you should check with your doctor. Glad the itching is better!!!


----------



## roxane1986

Ok i see my dr monday!! Should i insist on him looking at me internally? Cause of my previa he never did an internal! And he alwaus says everything is normal! I also have since baby drpped, pain in my pelvis, especially when i get up from bed, it hurts to walk!


----------



## Lindylou

Rox- I didn't have an internal until I was in full blown labor and TOLD the midwife to tell me how far I was! Tell doc about the discharge and they will decide if they need to do an internal or not. My waters were not a slow trickle.... My waters were bulging and they said as soon as they went the baby would arrive. I walked upstairs to my bathroom went to sit on the toilet and heard this almighty pop and fluid squirted across the bathroom floor!! Even midwife heard it in the hallway :) Waters can go any which way. Get checked- dont be bashful.... Dignity goes when you are having a baby :) big hugs. Xxx


----------



## wana b a mom

rox, I hope your appointment goes well today. My doctor said also last week that at this point they wouldn't check me internally unless I had contractions (or something like that)... I hope everything is well! when is your csection scheduled for?


----------



## roxane1986

Everything went well today!! Dr said with my placenta, no fluid can come out, if theres anything itll be blood so i have my last appt next monday and my c-section is thursday!! 10 more days!! Cant wait!!:)


----------



## Lindylou

Rox- enjoy resting while you can :)


----------



## roxane1986

I will this week! Although next week im soo busy! Im an hr away from my ob and hospital and i have an appt monday, wednesday i go to the hospital for blood work and thursfay c-section.. So tuesday ill be cleaning cleaning cleaning so this week ill rest!!:)


----------



## Lindylou

roxane1986 said:


> I will this week! Although next week im soo busy! Im an hr away from my ob and hospital and i have an appt monday, wednesday i go to the hospital for blood work and thursfay c-section.. So tuesday ill be cleaning cleaning cleaning so this week ill rest!!:)

Forget the cleaning- you will soon have baby clothes, nappies everything everywhere! Trying to get Rest and sleep to fit in around baby will rule your world. :wacko:


----------



## roxane1986

Dh will help me though! We'll need to clean because of the dog mainly! But we will drop off the dog at the parents in law next tuesday so we will do some cleaning to be able to welcome baby hair free lol!


----------



## wana b a mom

rox, I agree with lindy, REST! no more cleaning for you Missy! let DH do it for once.. you can direct him. You need to rest and besides you shouldn't be doing the cleaning anyways... be good to yourself woman! :hugs:
I am so glad there's nothing wrong and there is no fluid coming out or anything! I can't believe you are almost there!!!!! so exciting! :happydance:

lindy, how are you doing?

drsquid, noasaint, how is it going guys?


----------



## roxane1986

When is ur c-section wana?


----------



## noasaint

Omg rox!!! So close. Good luck chica, can't wait to see pics


----------



## roxane1986

Noasaint.. How are ya? Anything coming?


----------



## Lindylou

It's nearly time- we will be mummies :)


----------



## drsquid

I'm good. I dunno where the time goes. Wake up and suddenly the day is gone. I take naps during the day and my mom watches the babies and then I'm up with tjem at night. Oliver peed through his clothes twice tonight. Night started out well with them sleeping 2 hrs. Been trying to get them back to sleep ever since. They lost too much weight and are putting it back on so slowly so I have to try to get them to eat all the time. 

Rox- glad the itching is a bit better

So soon for everyone. It is pretty amazing even when you get no sleep


----------



## roxane1986

Glad your doing good drsquid even though they dont sleep!! Its nice of ur mom to help!!:)


----------



## wana b a mom

drsquid, bless your heart! is the diaper too big for Oliver? I wonder why that happens... 
I was just reading that breastfeeding babies do lose a lot more weight the first few days than formula fed babies... are you breast feeding? if you are, I need some tricks! I really want to give it a try when my boys come.

rox, my csection is scheduled for April 3rd... sorry, I thought I had mentioned before ;) so in 3 more weeks tops (DH is convinced that the babies will come sooner than that... we'll see, I sure hope they stay there as long as possible.

noasaint, I hope everything is good with you and your baby girl! :hugs:


----------



## Lindylou

Thomas gets wet like that ad well. No idea why it happens and I check and check how his nappy is on. 
Bf is difficult at first and ehen they go on a growth spurt and demand feeding you do feel like a milk machine. I have bottles in ready but so far managing and enjoy it. Going to hopefully express to let dh do a night feed or make it easier when out shopping.


----------



## wana b a mom

Lindy, keep at it! I have heard the first few weeks it can be challenging but it will get easier as you go. Yes, many people have said that about the "feeling like a cow" more like a mom ;) :hugs: I know that's exactly how I will feel. I am thinking that through out the day I will either be breast feeding, or pumping or changing a diaper... the joys of motherhood! but it is all so worth it, right? Do pump/express, because that way the baby will get used to both: the bottle and the breast, and it won't be as hard later to make the baby take a bottle in case you need a break.

any pictures of Thomas yet? how about you drsquid? noa? we need baby pictures!!


----------



## roxane1986

Oh yeh wana, I remember u mentioned it before! 

What kind of diapers are u using? I heard huggies do that alot! Maybe try pampers?!

Lindy, glad ur enjoying BF! I cannot wait to BF! So scared I wont produce milk for some reason! I really want that bond with my baby and it is also alot cheaper and better then formula! What kind of formula you have? I have good start incase i have problems!


----------



## noasaint

Hi ladies!! Chiming in about diapers..................so far Pampers is winning. I got some huggies from a friend the other day and I do not like them at all. They are very baggy in th legs compared to Pampers. Just my two cents, I really like Pampers Sensitives much better.

It seems I never posted pics of Leyton and I can't believe it. LOL. So anyway, here's my little angel.

https://imageserve.babycenter.com/27/000/159/T6e10I2Hcej44UJZgkhNmBNNAEsDWaNa_lg.jpg

https://imageserve.babycenter.com/15/000/159/ohWnpBRDCvZXQ2MQhdiXhMXyyS9hozpJ_lg.jpg

https://imageserve.babycenter.com/30/000/159/xRRkYTVDuPDQzvrjsSxA6OONTsEYwgp8_lg.jpg


----------



## roxane1986

Omg!!!! Noasaint!!!!! She is absolutly gorgeous!!! When did you deliver? I am soo out of the loop or theres too many threads I cant keep track!!! Congratulations!!:)


----------



## wana b a mom

awwwwww Noasaint!!!!! beautiful pictures!!!!!!!!!! sooooo cute!!! congrats!!! you must be such a proud mom!! :hugs: :hugs:

I have heard also that pampers usually work the best. I hope so becasue that is ALL I have!!


----------



## wana b a mom

btw, where did you get the pictures taken? I am doing research on where should we go take ours...


----------



## noasaint

Aaawwww, thanks ladies. Yes, I'm very proud. She's got my lips and cheeks but DH's nose and hair for sure. She was born 3/1/13 after being induced on 2/27. Tiny little thing, newborn clothes and diapers are too big on her. We are exhausted but happy!

I took the pics myself actually. My BFF made the hat and green cocoon thing. The "0" sticker I ordered off Etsy.com and it came with 13 stickers to go through 12 months.


----------



## wana b a mom

she is precious!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Lindylou

No saint- she is adorable!!!!

Huggies are getting stopped over here so we are stocked up with pampers but using the huggies water wipes ( they say just cotton wool and water to change bums.... Yeah right!) My midwife and health visitor said bit to mix bottle and breast until 6 weeks as he might reject bf. don't know if that's rubbish though. I'm expressing a bit to mix Thomas's colic and reflux medicine. Don't seem to get much by the time he finishes though! I got aptamil formula just in case and dr brown bottles. Xx


----------



## roxane1986

I have a few packs of huggies that I got at my shower so I will use them up but then after im sure ill stick to pampers!

Noasaint, soo nice, you are like a photographer!:)


----------



## wana b a mom

lindy, I was just reading something from the hospital that says "wash the bottom of the baby, after a bowel movement, with water and mild soap"... so don't use wipes? ok.... so I have to take them to the bathroom every time I change their diaper?


----------



## Lindylou

They say to get a bowl of warm water and cotton wall balls or go to the bathroom. They say that wipes can irritate babies skin because of the chemicals in them. I have used wipes from day one but got the water wipes so there is nothing in them and Thomas has been fine.... Other than hating how cold they are (so just bought a wipe warmer- sounds daft but the wipes are so cold!)


----------



## wana b a mom

hmmm I think I will try the wipes first... honestly with 2 babies I don't think I can do the water/bathroom thing work... I hear you about the warmer for the wipes... but I didn't get one because I've heard that when you are on the go babies get cranky when you use the "cold" wipes... same thing with bottle warmers :shrug:


----------



## noasaint

I've been using wipes from day one as well with no issues, We use the pampers sensitive. No wipe or bottle warmers here either and shes just fine :)


----------



## wana b a mom

noasaint, why is your mood set to nervous? are you ok?


----------



## wana b a mom

ladies, roxane gave birth to her baby over the weekend! :happydance: I read it in her journal. Congrats girl!!! I can't wait to see pictures!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## noasaint

Wana.....ooopppsss!!! I never changed it from when I was "nervous" about giving birth. LOL. Finally got myself a new ticker too :)

Thanks for the heads up about roxane, on the way to her journal now.


----------



## Lindylou

Yey!!!!!! Fabulous news. Congratulations Roxane. Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wana b a mom

I hope all the babies are doing fine!! 2 more weeks for me... I am starting to get nervous! :wacko:


----------



## drsquid

i use wipes. my boys tushies is a bit reddish but i think that is cause he poops with EVERY diaper. the girl is fine .they dont like the cold from the wipes but... they get over it as soon as i close the diaper up. 

rox- congrats


----------



## drsquid

dont have my phone on me at the moment but here is a pic of the 2.. i keep forgetting to take weekly pics. cant believe they are over 3 weeks already. def gotta take a 1 month pic
 



Attached Files:







599100_10151507438415837_790491362_n.jpg
File size: 54.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## noasaint

Gorgeous Drsquid!!! Love the pic. Glad they are doing well.


----------



## roxane1986

Thx ladies, just got home today so im going to try and catch up soon! :) all is going well! We are in love!


----------



## Lindylou

Dr squid- I love that pic. I would frame it. Xx

Nosaint- gorgeous new profile picture. Xx

Rox- what have you called him and how much did he weigh. Sending you both hugs, hope you are well and welcome home :)

Tried to post a pic before but kept failing. Will try again later. Xx


----------



## roxane1986

Im sorry we're trying to catch up on sleep as much as we can so dont have much time to write and catch up on bnb!
His name is Cedrik, he weighed 5 lbs 12 oz, 19 inches long... Very healthy baby! He was losing weight cause i wasnt making enough milk still waiting on the milk production actually, i pumped tonight and try too every 3 hrs if not BF and had 1oz so its coming and my breast are fuller but since he's going to be 5 days already we had to give him more in the meantime so I also give him formula since last night and his weight is now stable! We have an appt friday to weigh him, hopefully he will have gained a few oz!! Ok baby is crying! Ill keep updating as soon as i can!! Hope evetybody is doing great! Xxx


----------



## Lindylou

Aaagh I tiny new baby! Glad weight stabilising. Wave good bye to sleep rox- massive congratulations. Xxxx


----------



## wana b a mom

oh girls, reading on your posts makes me smile!! I am so happy everyone is doing great. It has been a long journey and finally babies are well and home with their moms :hugs:

drsquid, I love that picture! I am calling a photographer today to get an appointment for our photo shoot. I hope she's good! (it has been hard getting someone to just answer an email!) 

I am doing ok. Feet and legs get very swollen but doctor says its normal. 13 more days to go!! :happydance:


----------



## roxane1986

Yay 13 days! Omg!!! Cant wait!! Im the happiest ive ever been!! You will love it!


----------



## Lindylou

Wana- not long!!like rox said its the most amazing thing. Tiring, exhausting, difficult but surpassed by being utterly fabulous. Xx


----------



## wana b a mom

awww I am sure! I think you can only understand that feeling once you've gone through the experience. I am so looking forward to meeting my boys!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Lindylou

You will just melt. It is amazing and overwhelming like I said. I'm so excited for you because I know what you are going to be feeling soon :)


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks Lindy! :hugs:


----------



## roxane1986

ok its been way too long!!! how is everybody doing?

Wana, did you have your twins????


----------



## roxane1986

Ladies, we need an update here!!

Wana, where can I find your update about the boys?


----------



## Lindylou

Hi rox. Where is the time going! Cannot believe Thomas is 14lb 2oz now... He feels it as well. I'm living being a mummy. How are you doing?


----------



## roxane1986

We are doing great! Cedrik is now almost 9 lbs, I am bf and I love it! He started sleeping 6 hrs at night its awesome! He is a little fussy during the day but its part of having a baby! Atleast he's good at night!


----------



## Lindylou

Rox- most I gave ever got at night is 4 and half hours! What's your secret? Thomas doesn't sleep. Just tends to nap xx


----------



## roxane1986

No secret really!! During the day he's fussy and doesnt sleep much so he's exhausted at night lol
But during the day there is tones of lights, noise, I talk to him alot but at night I leave all the lights off except the tv with no noise at all and I dont talk to him.. Maybe that helped too who knows! 
We have a problem though! He sleeps in his mamaroo, he doesnt like the bassinet nor the crib :S hope we can change that soon enough!


----------



## Lindylou

What's a mamaroo? Thomas only naps for 30 mins during the day. The first stint at night is good but after that he just wants to be in bed with us so I am constantly up and down putting him in his crib. He would sleep well if I left him in our bed! I keep it dark at night and try to not engage with him even when he flashes his gorgeous gummy smile :)


----------



## roxane1986

A mamaroo is instead of a swing, it does different motions like car, ocean wave, kangoroo, rock a by.. And you can put a sound effect as well!


----------



## Lindylou

It looks really good. Thomas will be too big for it soon though!


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello!!
I am sorry I've been MIA, I just don't get to my laptop at all and it's very seldom I check BnB on my phone... I'm mostly on FB :(
So the boys are 5 weeks already! amazing... They had their monthly check up and they weight 9.4 lb (Michael) and 9.10 lb (Matias). They are growing so fast!
I BF the first two weeks and hated it... my nipples were extremely sore. I started pumping and I've been pumping ever since :) so now the babies can take their milk from a bottle and anybody can feed them. Drsquid, how are you doing with your babies?

As far as sleep goes the babies are pretty good at night time. They sleep for up to 5 hours and when they get up they just drink a little bit of milk (maybe an oz or 2) and go right back to sleep. During the day they eat between 3 and 4 oz and take a few naps. They also love to play and interaction, so we talk to them, sing, watch Baby Einstein videos or play in the swing. Matias loves tummy time. He's so strong! Michael is very strong also but lazy and he doesn't like tummy time so he cries if we leave him there too long (more than 5 minutes!). They are so cute and so different already. Both of them love bath time. We are giving them a bath every other day before bedtime and it relaxes them so much... they go right to sleep. My little angels ... <3 <3
Pumping is kind of demanding. I pump 4 times for 1 hour. I can get up to 20 oz in one sitting and as little as 14 oz so I am freezing some milk as well. 
Is everyone else as hot and sweaty as I am? I have to change clothes like 5 times a day... it is crazy! oh but maybe that's helping with the weight loss? I've lost 45 lb already and have 10 lb to go... I wonder when I'll be able to start working out.

How are you guys doing? I'll try posting some pictures... like I said, I am mostly on FB so I have some pictures there...

hugs to all!!! xxx :hugs:


----------



## roxane1986

Wana, wow ur boys are bigger then Cedrik and he will be 8 weeks saturday! I weighed him today and he is 8lbs 14 oz so not even 9 yet!! Yikes! How much did they weigh at birth? I missed ur whole story?!:( go get me on fb roxane duval! 

Crazy how much milk u have! What do u mean 4 times in an hr? I bf and when I pump I only get 1 ounce or so! When I was exclusicely pumping the most I got was 5 oz and that was cause I had skipped one! 

I wake up at night all sweaty but during the day im fine!

I started working out after 6 weeks! I also still have 10 lbs to lose! I have no summer shorts that fits it sucks!


----------



## wana b a mom

Hey Rox!

I just sent you a friend request :)

I have not updated my blog.... I'm so bad! The boys were born with 6.1 lb and 7.1 lb, They did loose a little bit the first week but now they def have caught up on the loss LOL. They have a good appetite and eat up to 4 oz (a few times even more) in one sitting, but sometimes they only eat a couple of oz and keep on playing or sleeping. 
I know! I think I have lots of milk too. I am sorry for the confusion, I meant to say i pump for 1 hour 4 times a day: one at 7 am, then at noon/1 pm, then at 7 pm and then at 1 am. My mom helps me a lot with the babies so I can pump at night and she takes care of the boys 100% then. 
How tall was Cedrick the first month? Michael measured 22 1/4 inches and Matias 21 3/4 inches. I'm not sure where to find out where I can find the average height for their age... does anyone know?


----------



## Lindylou

They don't measure length here so no idea. They were really good weights for twins!! Glad you are all doing well. I wish Thomas would sleep!!


----------



## roxane1986

Wow yeh very good weights and yikes they are tall too!! Cedrik was 19 inches at birth he is now 22 and people say he's long

Oh wana... I refused a friend request today cause I didnt know who it was!!! Dahhh... Must have been you! Try again plZ lol


----------



## wana b a mom

lol!!! I should have told you my name but I figured you would know who I was since I had a picture with the babies in my profile :haha: ok ok, i'll do it again ;)


----------



## roxane1986

Lol i didnt even look at the pic sorry


----------



## drsquid

im good. sorry ive been mia. im back at work. i tried to breast feed but it didnt go so well as it turns out the babies are tongue tied. (id asked the lactation people repeatedly and they said no, then i got a good one out to my house and she said yes.. ent clipped them at 10 weeks(). so we are still working on it. i can only pump like twice a day when im not at work so i was only getting like 8oz in the am and 6 or so pm. now im getting less =( but lila is nursing more. oliver isnt all that interested. 

i found a nanny who is really sweet and the babies seem to love her but they are really easy babies and like everyone. she speaks french so.. that should be good for them. 

they are nearly 3 months (on monday) and at last weight check a week ago were only 8 and 10 lbs. my little peanuts. oliver eats like crazy but he spits up a ton too. lila is more slow and steady. they both make great eye contact, smile like crazy etc,

glad to see everyone is doing well

this is lila and oliver on mothers day
  



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 63.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## roxane1986

Omg drsquid.. They are sooooo cute!!! Glad they are good babies and everythingbis going well!


----------



## wana b a mom

hello ladies!!!!!! how is everyone doing? time is going by so fast. Michael and Matias are 6 months and 2 weeks already. Matias has 2 teeth! they are both doing well. Crawling since 5 months and behaving thank God.
I just quit pumping about a week ago but still have some frozen milk. We started solids this month and boys seem to like everything so far :)
I hope you are all doing well. Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## roxane1986

Hi!!!!:) 
Wow they were crawling at 5 months!!! Crazy!!! Cedrik is 7.5 months still doesnt crawl and still no teeth!:S he's slow on everything I find.. He can sit unsupported but prefers not too most of the time, he's a very happy baby, smiles to everybody he sees! He's been on solids since 5 months he now eats almost everything except dairy.. Ive been thinking he's teething for a while but still nothing, that dont bother me but he's been going in nursing strikes so im slowing stopping bfing because even though I pump my supply is dropping so its ok he will be 8 months soon im happy with that although I will miss his cuddles! I sleep trained him 2 weeks ago so far so good, only had 2 nights where he cried for 45 min to an hr.. He sleeps from 7pm to 6am, i bf him at 6 then he goes back down until 7:30.. Im hoping we will be able to go till 7ish but im happy with that for now! 
Hope everybody else is doing goood!! We need sone more updates!
So glad to hear from you wana!! 
Whats ur name again wana? Theres a mommy group on fb id like to add you its called 2busy2bnb


----------



## wana b a mom

yeah, don't worry about the teeth, it is so normal for them to come out even at 9 months +. I was just surprised Matias has 2 and he didn't have any symptoms, they just appeared one day :0
Yes for sleeping!! our boys have been very good at sleeping since they turned 3 months. They go to bed at 8 and they sleep until 7:00 or sometimes even 7:30 or 7:40. Cedrik is 7.5!!! wow! time has flown by! I'm so glad everything is good with you guys! 
I hope we hear from the other girls soon. 
I will PM you with my name Rox
:hugs: to all!


----------



## wana b a mom

Rox... wait, are you pregnant again?? or you didn't change your profile status?


----------



## roxane1986

So funny that you ask me if im pregnant again!! I didnt have the chance to change it but also found out a few days ago that we're expecting again!! Didnt really have a normal cycle cause I was bf so Im going for an ultrasound soon and ill let u know how far along I am!! Its crazy!!! We werent trying and bamm!! Lol its ok we're in shock but very happy :)


----------

